# Sticky  Café Calibré



## Lester Burnham

In navolging van het algemene Cafe-forum leek het me geen slecht idee om hier ook een Off-topic thread te maken waar we alles (nouja, bijna alles) kwijt kunnen wat we maar willen. Een reisje gemaakt? Paar leuke foto's om te delen? Nieuwe auto? Leuke film gezien? Of toch gewoon wat zijdelings horloge-gerelateerde opmerkingen/vragen. 
Hier kun je het plaatsen als je dat wil!

Ik wil aftrappen met een vraag aan Joost, ik zag net je posting in het sales forum, watskeburt?? Aan het sparen voor een Rolex ofzo?  Jammer hoor, staan een paar hele mooie horloges tussen!

Moet zelf vandaag sinterklaaskadootjes gaan zoeken, maar zit vastgeroest aan mijn bureaustoel omdat het hier binnen zo lekker warm is :-d Heb inmiddels al iets via eBay besteld, nu maar hopen dat het voor komend weekend binnen is, anders moet ik het alsnog dubbel kopen in een (veel duurdere) winkel in NL.

Cheers, 
Uw Barman ;-)


----------



## joost73

lol ... zo te lezen ken je mij nog niet ;-)
nee voor mij geen rolexxen meer , heb ik gehad en merkte dat ik daar niet meer of minder plezier mee had dan bijv een leuke g-shock.
(ik heb btw al vrij veel gehad 15 verschillende breitlings, stuk of 20 omega 4 rolexxen , ik weet niet meer hoeveel seiko's ... bell&ross ,diverse sinn's, piaget , Glashutte original, nomos ...etc etc )
en het blijft altijd wel wisselen ... ik koop wat ik leuk vind en als het te lang stil ligt mag het vaak ook weer weg.
ik ga ook niet voor de massa, al loopt het toch nog wel op ... en sommige zullen niet te koop komen en andere maakt het me niet uit of ze weg gaan of niet.


----------



## Lester Burnham

joost73 said:


> lol ... zo te lezen ken je mij nog niet ;-)
> nee voor mij geen rolexxen meer , heb ik gehad en merkte dat ik daar niet meer of minder plezier mee had dan bijv een leuke g-shock.
> (ik heb btw al vrij veel gehad 15 verschillende breitlings, stuk of 20 omega 4 rolexxen , ik weet niet meer hoeveel seiko's ... bell&ross ,diverse sinn's, piaget , Glashutte original, nomos ...etc etc )
> en het blijft altijd wel wisselen ... ik koop wat ik leuk vind en als het te lang stil ligt mag het vaak ook weer weg.
> ik ga ook niet voor de massa, al loopt het toch nog wel op ... en sommige zullen niet te koop komen en andere maakt het me niet uit of ze weg gaan of niet.


Ah oke, ik merk trouwens zelf ook dat ik tegenwoordig zeker 9 van de 10 dagen een G-Shock omheb en mijn wat duurdere horloges (ook een paar Breitlings, Omega, Tag Heuer) al maandenlang niet meer gebruikt zijn. Ben nog niet zo ver dat ik ze ga verkopen maar sluit niets uit.

Jij was heel lekker op weg met je 6900-verzameling, ga je je nu richten op een ander model G-Shock?


----------



## joost73

Lester Burnham said:


> Ah oke, ik merk trouwens zelf ook dat ik tegenwoordig zeker 9 van de 10 dagen een G-Shock omheb en mijn wat duurdere horloges (ook een paar Breitlings, Omega, Tag Heuer) al maandenlang niet meer gebruikt zijn. Ben nog niet zo ver dat ik ze ga verkopen maar sluit niets uit.
> 
> Jij was heel lekker op weg met je 6900-verzameling, ga je je nu richten op een ander model G-Shock?


ik heb mijn seamaster Co-axial het laatste jaar denk ik 3x gedragen ... eigenlijk gewoon zonde ..maar goed die mag toch nog blijven b-)
idd, meer zo van als het maar een leuk model is ;-)
kwam ook deels omdat de GX-56 echt te dik was ... (moest hem afdoen voordat ik een vest kon uittrekken ...) en de GA-100 en 110's naar mijn idee te slecht afleesbaar waren.
er komt nog een gwf-1000B aan (vandaar dat de gewone te koop staat) en weer een spike lee  en laatst dan een mudman stormtrooper (m'n derde en nu blijft hij ook)
en de dw-003 ...heel toevallig maar waar ik veel meer plezier mee heb dan dat ik had gedacht.
morgen de azimuth back in time ophalen (horloge-forum limited)


----------



## Lester Burnham

joost73 said:


> kwam ook deels omdat de GX-56 echt te dik was ... (moest hem afdoen voordat ik een vest kon uittrekken ...) en de GA-100 en 110's naar mijn idee te slecht afleesbaar waren.
> er komt nog een gwf-1000B aan (vandaar dat de gewone te koop staat) en weer een spike lee  en laatst dan een mudman stormtrooper (m'n derde en nu blijft hij ook)
> en de dw-003 ...heel toevallig maar waar ik veel meer plezier mee heb dan dat ik had gedacht.
> morgen de azimuth back in time ophalen (horloge-forum limited)


Ik heb een GX-56 onderweg, ben benieuwd, zeker aangezien mijn polsen nog geen 6,5" in omtrek zijn 

Die Azimuth heb ik even moeten opzoeken maar dat ziet er heel erg gaaf uit, ik kwam ook een plaatje tegen van een model waarbij zelfs de naam 'Azimuth' als 'htumizA' stond geschreven, hoe cool wil je het hebben :-d


----------



## joost73

Lester Burnham said:


> Ik heb een GX-56 onderweg, ben benieuwd, zeker aangezien mijn polsen nog geen 6,5" in omtrek zijn
> 
> Die Azimuth heb ik even moeten opzoeken maar dat ziet er heel erg gaaf uit, ik kwam ook een plaatje tegen van een model waarbij zelfs de naam 'Azimuth' als 'htumizA' stond geschreven, hoe cool wil je het hebben :-d


klopt die limited is er ook geweest, ik meen voor een ander aziatisch forum.
hier zie het model dat ik morgen kan ophalen:
Horlogeforum.nl, hèt forum voor de liefhebber van horloges. :: Algemene Horlogepraat :: Echte "AI" Azimuth Back in Time Horlogeforum.nl Limited Edition 2010!

de GX-56 zal zeker goed staan ... hij is voor iedereen groot en dat hoort ook zo , misschien dat er van de zomer weer 1 komt het blijft nl wel een gaaf model :-!


----------



## Lester Burnham

Wow, ben echt benieuwd naar de eerste live-foto's van de BIT!
Heb zelf trouwens ook maar eens een accountje aangemaakt, ik lijk dit soort dingetjes altijd mis te lopen, moet mijn kansen wat spreiden ;-)


----------



## joost73

Lester Burnham said:


> Wow, ben echt benieuwd naar de eerste live-foto's van de BIT!
> Heb zelf trouwens ook maar eens een accountje aangemaakt, ik lijk dit soort dingetjes altijd mis te lopen, moet mijn kansen wat spreiden ;-)


op DZVL hebben ze ook af en toe een limited ...dit is wel pas de 1e die ik heb besteld , ze moeten je natuurlijk ook wel toevallig aanspreken.
je hebt wel vaker inkoop acties , heb ik zelf ook nog wel eens georganiseerd (was toen voor de Nomos zonnewijzer , een hanger .... later is het pas door nomos in de collectie op genomen)
maar elk horloge kan natuurlijk aangedragen worden voor een inkoop actie ... en dan onderhandelen over grote afname ;-)


----------



## Sjors

Ha ha, Joost!

Ik heb heel hartelijk moeten lachen om die pepernoten fabriek in je signatuur :-d

Groetjes,

Sjors

(PS: Bram:"oh ik dacht dat het keuteltjes waren, maar het zijn dus pepernoten !?!").


----------



## Lester Burnham

Sjors! Gefeliciteerd met je 15.000ste posting, je hebt er ook echt een heel mooi onderwerp voor uitgekozen 

[ik ook voor 1700 zie ik nu, toevallig]


----------



## MHe225

Lester Burnham said:


> Wow, ben echt benieuwd naar de eerste live-foto's van de BIT!
> Heb zelf trouwens ook maar eens een accountje aangemaakt, ik lijk dit soort dingetjes altijd mis te lopen, moet mijn kansen wat spreiden ;-)


In goed Nederlands: *same here*.

Ik lees heel wat af op de fora maar lijk altijd achter het net te vissen met deze beperkte oplages :-| Daarna is het dan wachten tot ze langs komen en hopen op een redelijke prijs, wat meestal niet het geval is. 
Ik geloof niet dat jullie het MkII forum frequenteren: al het drama rond de Kingston is op zich al een bezoekje waard :-x Ook 'n BO / LE horloge dat ik te laat ontdekt heb. Bij gevolg heb ik mij niet tegen het ontwerp aan kunnen bemoeien en heb ik ook de zogenaamde Plank Owners serie gemist (100 klokjes). Op zich een beste deal: 'n compleet horloge met keus in wijzers, lume, wijzerplaat en bezel, wel of geen datum, plus 'n tweede kast, wijzerplaat, wijzers, glas en bracelet. En dat alles voor de prijs van $700 
Ook de tweede fase Pre-Order van 100 reguliere horloges voor $700 per stuk met de optie om de "reserve onderdelen" voor $200 te kopen, heb ik gemist. Het is mij wel gelukt om een van de 100 general orders te bemachtigen voor de som van $875 ..... Minder voor meer $$

Ik repte over het drama en sommige "Plank Owners" bieden hun horloge (dat ze nog niet hebben) te koop aan voor $1,500 (eentje vraagt zelfs $1,600) En dat illustreert meteen een van de problemen: veel BO / LE horloges komen in eerste instantie niet bij liefhebbers terecht, maar bij mensen die er een snel slaatje uit hopen te slaan <| Dit heeft de gemoederen aardig verhit en de moderator heeft moeten ingrijpen. draden afgesloten, posts verwijderd en "officiele" waarschuwingen gegeven met het verzoek de taal te kuisen. Sindsdien is er niet veel (meer) gaande in het MkII hoekje.

Ook reguliere modellen ontdek ik vaak te laat en dan is de "gebruikte markt" de enige optie (denk aan IWC Mark XV, Omega Railmaster 42 mm, .....)

Pepernoten fabriek is inderdaad een goede omschrijving. Heb deze eerder gezien, 'n nichtje stuurde deze vorig jaar. Ik vind Sinterklaas een leuk feest / gebruik dat helaas hier in de VS niet gevierd wordt. En dus mis ik ook speculaas in al z'n varianten, met name de gevulde.

Ik dacht dat ik al veel poste, maar 15,000 posts in 5 jaar ...... Als ik dan de hoeveelheid tekst van sommige zie -niet van die +1 flauwekul, of alleen maar 'n smiley- dan moet jij wel blauwe vingers hebben, Sjors.


----------



## Lester Burnham

Ai ai, zonder dat ik het in de gaten had is de hoeveelheid 'incomings' toch wel de pan uit aan het rijzen.. Vandaag weer twee horloges via het WUS sales forum gekocht en redelijk onverwachts is een bod van me op een 'buy it now' eBay-veiling geaccepteerd. Inclusief nog wat andere dingen die ik onderweg had wil dat nu zeggen dat ik op 6 horloges aan het wachten ben :-s

Allen G-Shocks trouwens, waaronder een aantal NOS gevalletjes


----------



## joost73

de pepernoten is idd geinig , kwam hem toevallig tussen mijn gifjes tegen en vond het nu wel toepasselijk ;-)
en heren van harte met de vele post hier :-!

@MHe225: dat met de limited's zal altijd wel zo blijven , merkte het bij een andere hobby van ij ook al ..(alles altijd heel snel uitverkocht en dan maar weer zoeken op ebay)
maar dat is nu met de casio's eigenlijk niet anders :-(
opzich was het aantal bij mijn nieuwe limited niet het probleem ... elk beetje actief lid heeft ervan geweten en de kans gehad hem te bestellen ;-)
bij deze m'n eerste foto (gemaakt bij lamp-licht)








en een movas gmt die ik heb gewonnen :-!
(foto van het net)


----------



## GuySie

Vandaag naar de Zoom Experience geweest in de Jaarbeurs, was vermakelijk maar niet echt heel boeiend. Weet ook niet of ik er een volgende keer weer heen zou gaan a 10 euro. Valt ook erg op dat in het internet tijdperk er helemaal geen 'koopjes' meer te regelen zijn op zulke beursen. Alles is een flink stuk goedkoper dan de recommended retail price, maar dat zegt dus niks als alle winkels online dezelfde korting geven...


----------



## Sjors

Ik weer hoor, mijn 15000e post, gaat ie over een pepernotenbabriek...:-d

Groetjes,

Sjors


----------



## Lester Burnham

Ge kent de groete uit Brabant krijge! (Sneeuwburg in dit geval)










Tilburg dus


----------



## EricSW

Wat een fraai ding zeg, nog nooit van gehoord trouwens.


----------



## joost73

EricSW said:


> Wat een fraai ding zeg, nog nooit van gehoord trouwens.


viel mij ook helemaal niet tegen en ik kon het verder ook nog niet ... kan er eigenlijk nog niets dan goeds over melden (moet nog een review schrijven ...hoorde bij het accepteren van de klok)


----------



## Lester Burnham

Iemand nog een horloge (of wat horloge-gerelateerds) van de Sint 'gekregen'? Bij mij durfden ze het niet aan, te bang dat het niet aan mijn eisen zou voldoen


----------



## Sjors

Uhm, nee,

Wel pantoffels... :-d

Groetjes, 

Sjors


----------



## -=RC=-

Ik kreeg deze er voor de grap bij


----------



## Lester Burnham

@ Sjors, die heb ik ook een paar gekocht voor mijn vader toevallig, echt zo'n typisch Sinterklaascadeautje.

@ RC Ziet er stijlvol uit in elk geval!


----------



## Sjors

LOL, Ik heb echt weken met bevroren voeten thuis rondgelopen, omdat mijn oude ernstig uitelkaar vielen en ik geen nieuwe mocht kopen...


----------



## Martin_B

Lester Burnham said:


> Iemand nog een horloge (of wat horloge-gerelateerds) van de Sint 'gekregen'? Bij mij durfden ze het niet aan, te bang dat het niet aan mijn eisen zou voldoen


Alleen een surprise van m'n dochter die horloge gerelateerd was. Sorry voor de slechte snapshot.










Groeten,

Martin


----------



## Lester Burnham

Hahaha, wat superleuk 
Had ze zelf de wijzers op 10 voor 2 gezet?

Je moet er eigenlijk nog wel een goede wristshot van maken ;-)


----------



## Martin_B

Ik had inderdaad al wel eens uitgelegd waarom de wijzers op 10 voor 2 staan :-!
Wat betreft een wristshot. Hoewel ik 30mm wat te klein vind, is 30cm weer nét iets te groot ;-)

Groeten,

Martin


----------



## Lester Burnham

Martin_B said:


> Wat betreft een wristshot. Hoewel ik 30mm wat te klein vind, is 30cm weer nét iets te groot ;-)


Ik zou die foto maar snel weer weghalen voordat je Invicta op ideeën brengt :-d

groetjes, Mart


----------



## Sjors

Ha ha, Martin,

Toen ik vanmiddag even snel op m'n iPhone keek, dacht ik dat het een echt horloge was  :-d Vast een goed compliment voor je dochter  ;-)
 Groetjes,

Sjors


----------



## Martin_B

Sjors said:


> Ha ha, Martin,
> 
> Toen ik vanmiddag even snel op m'n iPhone keek, dacht ik dat het een echt horloge was  :-d Vast een goed compliment voor je dochter  ;-)
> Groetjes,
> 
> Sjors


 Ik zal het haar zeggen

Groeten,

Martin


----------



## -=RC=-

Loopt niet echt storm in dit cafe...


----------



## Lester Burnham

Zal ik er eens bij komen zitten dan? 

Net weer druk in de weer geweest met m'n lichttent, helaas was de accu van mijn camera al redelijk snel leeg, zodat ik straks een tweede sessie moet inplannen om alles af te maken. Ik had de Sint nog wel zo verzocht om een reserve-accu voor me mee te nemen, maar dat is niet gelukt jammer genoeg b-)

Om het onderwerp een beetje richting bier te schuiven, ik ben al enige tijd op zoek naar handelaren of particulieren die nog een voorraadje Rodenbach Alexander hebben staan (1 flesje is genoeg trouwens) iemand een idee waar ik het eens zou kunnen proberen? Op eBay kwam laatst wel een handelaar met een flesje langs, maar de buy it now prijs van 300 dollar vond ik een beetje too much :-d


----------



## Sjors

Uhm, Is Rodenbach Alexander echt niet meer te krijgen dan (hoorde zo'n gerucht). Ik heb pas voor Eva een paar flesjes Duchesse de Bourgoge meegenomen. Zou kwa smaak in de buurt moeten komen, alhoewel die Alexander waarschijnlijk nog een tikkeltje zuurder is. Ik krijg er meteen goesting van, dus ik ga eens gaan kijken of ik achter nog eeen Rochefortje heb staan ;-) Daar lig ook nog wel een 75cl fles Boon Framboise , maar die is voor in de zomer. Mocht je in de zomer toevallig eens in de buurt zijn en we hebben wat tijd, moet je een keer meekomen naar de Emelisse Brouwerij. Die hebben erg goed bier!

Groetjes,

Sjors

P.S. Even zonder SJORS font, anders lijkt het wel of ik schreeuw in het café;-)


----------



## Lester Burnham

Sjors said:


> Uhm, Is Rodenbach Alexander echt niet meer te krijgen dan (hoorde zo'n gerucht). Ik heb pas voor Eva een paar flesjes Duchesse de Bourgoge meegenomen. Zou kwa smaak in de buurt moeten komen, alhoewel die Alexander waarschijnlijk nog een tikkeltje zuurder is. Ik krijg er meteen goesting van, dus ik ga eens gaan kijken of ik achter nog eeen Rochefortje heb staan ;-) Daar lig ook nog wel een 75cl fles Boon Framboise , maar die is voor in de zomer. Mocht je in de zomer toevallig eens in de buurt zijn en we hebben wat tijd, moet je een keer meekomen naar de Emelisse Brouwerij. Die hebben erg goed bier!
> 
> Groetjes,
> 
> Sjors
> 
> P.S. Even zonder SJORS font, anders lijkt het wel of ik schreeuw in het café;-)


Hoi SJORS ;-)

Ik heb aardig wat zitten googelen de laatste tijd, ik heb wel een restaurant gevonden (in de US) die het nog schenkt, maar veel verder ben ik niet gekomen. Momenteel staat er welgeteld 1 flesje op eBay, en daar wordt dus grof geld voor gevraagd, bovendien verzenden ze niet eens buiten de US dus ben ik daar sowieso kansloos. Ik weet dat het inmiddels 10 jaar niet meer wordt geproduceerd, en dat de laatste voorraadjes (ook bij specialisten) toch eigenlijk zo ongeveer overal wel op zijn. Thanks voor de tip over Duchesse! Ik zal er eens naar kijken! Alhoewel ik het wel het leukst zou vinden om de Alexander tegen te komen. Het zou een cadeautje voor mijn vader zijn, die er 'vroeger' altijd bij zwoor en nu nog steeds verzucht dat niets anders in de buurt komt. Ik weet dat hij wat andere dingen heeft geprobeerd door de jaren heen, maar tot nu toe niets heeft kunnen vinden wat de proef doorstaat 

Ik hoop zo rond de zomer misschien nog eens een keertje langs te gaan in Vlissingen om een en ander te presenteren of om nog eens te kijken of het een beetje lukt met de implementatie van mijn plan. Zal tegen die tijd nog wel eens een PM'metje doen :-!

Groetjes!
Mart


----------



## MHe225

Geen tijd voor het cafe, geen gelegenheid om te bieren. Vandaag even 'n rondje om: ik heb af & toe, hier & daar laten doorschemeren dat ik een motormuis ben en 2 Ducati's heb. De nieuwste van dit tweetal, m'n '06 Sport1000 heeft een probleem. Vooralsnog lijkt dit probleem zich tot de VS te beperken en alhoewel de geleerden het er niet helemaal over eens zijn, wordt de ethanol in de benzine als de kwade genius gezien. De Sport1000 en nog een paar modellen hebben kunststof (plastic) benzinetanks en na verloop van tijd (inwerking van de ethanol en andere additieven) gaan deze tanks vervormen, groeien, krijgen blaren, bubbels, etc. Inmiddels was mijn tweede tank dusdanig vervormd dat hij uit de brackets (goed Nederlands ;-)) is gegroeid en in feite los op de motor ligt: niet zo fijn en eigenlijk gevaarlijk. Vandaag kon ik bij mijn dealer (in Dallas) langs om een nieuwe tank te laten monteren. Ik vertrok vanochtend om 6:20 en was om 15:50 weer thuis met 488 mijl / 780 km extra op de klok. En als je op 'n kaart kijkt hoe klein het stukje Houston - Dallas is, dan realiseer je je weer hoe achterlijk groot de staat Texas is.

Nog 'n cafe-verhaal: ik ben een non-alcoholicus (geheelonthouder klinkt zo droog :-d) maar ben vaak met vrienden geweest stappen. Bij kroegen in de Jordaan is de bestelling 4 pils en 1 chocomel een garantie voor hilarische commentaren en opmerkingen :-d
Naar ik begrepen heb is het doorsnee bier in de VS niet best (naar Nederlandse maatstaven) en ik kan hetzelfde over de chocomel melden. Mijn favoriet was _"de enige echte"_ (Nutricia) maar ik heb begrepen dat dit merk ook in andere handen is. Hopelijk is de smaak hetzelfde gebleven.

Prettige zondag, mannen (we hebben nog geen vrouwen in deze hoek, toch? Moet verandering in komen)

Ron

*PS* - misschien heb ik nu ook verklaard waarom ik de Bevel drive -Konings-as aandrijving in goed Nederlands- van een oude(re) Ducati als avatar gebruik


----------



## Martin_B

Lester Burnham said:


> Zal ik er eens bij komen zitten dan?
> 
> Net weer druk in de weer geweest met m'n lichttent, helaas was de accu van mijn camera al redelijk snel leeg, zodat ik straks een tweede sessie moet inplannen om alles af te maken. Ik had de Sint nog wel zo verzocht om een reserve-accu voor me mee te nemen, maar dat is niet gelukt jammer genoeg b-)


Had je hier al eens gekeken naar een extra accu? 
DealExtreme
Ik heb hier een hoop spullen gekocht, en ben nog nooit teleurgesteld.

Groeten,

Martin


----------



## Lester Burnham

MHe225 said:


> Geen tijd voor het cafe, geen gelegenheid om te bieren. Vandaag even 'n rondje om: ik heb af & toe, hier & daar laten doorschemeren dat ik een motormuis ben en 2 Ducati's heb. De nieuwste van dit tweetal, m'n '06 Sport1000 heeft een probleem. Vooralsnog lijkt dit probleem zich tot de VS te beperken en alhoewel de geleerden het er niet helemaal over eens zijn, wordt de ethanol in de benzine als de kwade genius gezien. De Sport1000 en nog een paar modellen hebben kunststof (plastic) benzinetanks en na verloop van tijd (inwerking van de ethanol en andere additieven) gaan deze tanks vervormen, groeien, krijgen blaren, bubbels, etc. Inmiddels was mijn tweede tank dusdanig vervormd dat hij uit de brackets (goed Nederlands ;-)) is gegroeid en in feite los op de motor ligt: niet zo fijn en eigenlijk gevaarlijk. Vandaag kon ik bij mijn dealer (in Dallas) langs om een nieuwe tank te laten monteren. Ik vertrok vanochtend om 6:20 en was om 15:50 weer thuis met 488 mijl / 780 km extra op de klok. En als je op 'n kaart kijkt hoe klein het stukje Houston - Dallas is, dan realiseer je je weer hoe achterlijk groot de staat Texas is.
> 
> Nog 'n cafe-verhaal: ik ben een non-alcoholicus (geheelonthouder klinkt zo droog :-d) maar ben vaak met vrienden geweest stappen. Bij kroegen in de Jordaan is de bestelling 4 pils en 1 chocomel een garantie voor hilarische commentaren en opmerkingen :-d
> Naar ik begrepen heb is het doorsnee bier in de VS niet best (naar Nederlandse maatstaven) en ik kan hetzelfde over de chocomel melden. Mijn favoriet was _"de enige echte"_ (Nutricia) maar ik heb begrepen dat dit merk ook in andere handen is. Hopelijk is de smaak hetzelfde gebleven.
> 
> Prettige zondag, mannen (we hebben nog geen vrouwen in deze hoek, toch? Moet verandering in komen)
> 
> Ron
> 
> *PS* - misschien heb ik nu ook verklaard waarom ik de Bevel drive -Konings-as aandrijving in goed Nederlands- van een oude(re) Ducati als avatar gebruik


Hoi Ron, ik vind het ergens ook wel wat hebben, die grote afstanden in de VS. Heb al jarenlang een soort van droom om op een gegeven moment (richting pensioen) te emigreren en voor een appel en een ei (naar Nederlandse maatstaven) een ranch met lap grond in Texas te kopen. En dan heerlijk met een 50 jaar oude pickup en cowboyhoed op te gaan rondrijden de hele dag :-d Maar misschien ben ik gewoon te romantisch ingesteld en is het een ellendige zandbak met grote insecten, daar kom ik dan wel achter ;-)

Oei, de combinatie van chocomel en bier doet bij mij ook wat herinneringen opkomen. Het begon met een grapje of bacho (Bacardi Chocomel) net zo lekker zijn als een Baco en het eindigde uiteindelijk aan het eind van de nacht in een gigantisch longrinkglas waar een mix van Chocomel, Fristi, sinasappelsap, appelsap, cola, sinas, ijstee en een heleboel bier inzat. Uiteraard durfde niemand dit achterover te slaan. Alhoewel, niemand?? Laat ik zo zeggen dat de inhoud de volgende morgen op mijn matras lag 

Ik kan ook netjes omgaan met Chocomel trouwens, heb er vandaag al twee keer een mok vol mee uit de magnetron gehaald. Lekker!



Martin_B said:


> Had je hier al eens gekeken naar een extra accu?
> DealExtreme
> Ik heb hier een hoop spullen gekocht, en ben nog nooit teleurgesteld.
> 
> Groeten,
> 
> Martin


Hoi Martin, ik ben al een redelijk vaste klant van DealExtreme  Heb er door de jaren heen zo ongeveer alles gekocht, van een aantal lasers (leuk speelgoed) tot een lightbox en van een tiental 50mm horloges (voor doorverkoop aan collega's) tot butaan aanstekers.
De batterij die ik zoek hebben ze er helaas niet, ik heb net wel, getriggerd door jouw posting, een replica-batterij besteld via eBay. Nieuw bij Dixons betaal ik er twee of drie tientjes voor, nu €2,61 inclusief verzending ;-)

Dadelijk Chinees halen, heb er zin in, bakken nasi en bami, grote loempia, ultra-malse sate's. Laat maar komen!

Groetjes!
Mart


----------



## Sjors

MHe225 said:


> Naar ik begrepen heb is het doorsnee bier in de VS niet best (naar Nederlandse maatstaven) en ik kan hetzelfde over de chocomel melden.


Nou Ron,

De grote pils merken in de US zijn meestal niet echt interesant, maar de enorme hoeveelheid micro-breweries brouwen over het algemeen kwalitatief aardig tot zeer goed bier. Zelfs in Texas begon bier legende Pierre Celis met het brouwen van Celis white, een "witbier" (eigenlijk een wheat beer of tarwe bier) dat ik in de zomer niet zo afslaan.

Ik ben meer vande zwaardere donkere bieren, maar dat is niks voor in Texas. Dat is zoiets als met een ijslolie vooer een eskimo of een warme chocomel met slagroom op een zomerdag in Texas. Hou je dan wel van rootbeer? Als het erg warm is vind ik dat een erg verfrissend drankje (erg moeilijk hier te krijgen helaas).

Groetjes,

Sjors


----------



## Sjors

Lester Burnham said:


> Oei, de combinatie van chocomel en bier doet bij mij ook wat herinneringen opkomen.


Chocomel met Baileys of Pina Colada is ook erg lekker. Ooit eens een Baileys gedronken na bitter lemon. Niet zo'n goede combinatie. Ik heb toen een paar dagen niet meer gegeten...



Lester Burnham said:


> Ik kan ook netjes omgaan met Chocomel trouwens, heb er vandaag al twee keer een mok vol mee uit de magnetron gehaald. Lekker!


Ik drink al jaren geen koffie meer (kreeg ik hartritme stoornissen van) en leef hele dagen op warme chocomel. Niets verkeerds mee. en "De Echte" is naturlijk nog steeds de beste ;-)



Lester Burnham said:


> Dadelijk Chinees halen, heb er zin in, bakken nasi en bami, grote loempia, ultra-malse sate's. Laat maar komen!


Smakelijk Mart, Ik ga zo rijst met witte bonen in tomatensaus klaarmaken, met kip filets. Eens kijken of ik hier toch weer een culinair draaitje aan kan geven;-)

Groetjes,

Sjors


----------



## Lester Burnham

MHe225 said:


> Smakelijk Mart, Ik ga zo rijst met witte bonen in tomatensaus klaarmaken, met kip filets. Eens kijken of ik hier toch weer een culinair draaitje aan kan geven;-)


Ook weer met een lekkere scheut bier in de saus? 

Het eten was hier lekker in elk geval. Net op kraamvisite geweest bij een collega, daardoor de eerste helft van Boer Zoekt Vrouw moeten missen. Grrrr ;-)

Om er toch weer wat alocol bij te pakken, ik kreeg vandaag een doos met 'whisky chocolates' van iemand. Prettige dingetjes :-d Je bijt ze open en er loopt meteen een halve shot pure whisky in je mond, niet te veel van pakken als je nog moet rijden!

Groetjes,
Mart


----------



## Sjors

Lester Burnham said:


> Ook weer met een lekkere scheut bier in de saus?


Nee, maar de rijst heb ik Japanse stijl "Fry Rice" gebakken (met een roereitje) en ik heb een scheut Bruschetta door de bonen gegooit (kan Bram morgen lachen als ie met z'n vriendjes gaat praten :-d).



Lester Burnham said:


> Het eten was hier lekker in elk geval. Net op kraamvisite geweest bij een collega, daardoor de eerste helft van Boer Zoekt Vrouw moeten missen. Grrrr ;-)


Aaargghh... Volg jij dat? Ik kijk zowiezo weinig televisie. Die serie over vormgevers op Canvas is wel erg goed. Whiskey bonbons klinkt erg lekker. Ik heb zojuist een flesje Rochefort 8º opengetrokken ;-)

Groetjes,

Sjors


----------



## Lester Burnham

Geweldige dag gehad weer. Eerst doet de router moeilijk, dan valt m'n laptop uit. Daarna onderweg naar Tilburg wat vreemde vibraties en geluiden gehoord vanuit het vooronder van mijn auto. Vervolgens gaat in Tilburg m'n draadloze computermuis kapot. Op de terugweg naar huis blijven de problemen zich voordoen, worden ze erger en komt er op een gegeven moment zelfs rook aan te pas. Oftewel:










Daarna kom ik thuis en ligt er een briefje van de douane dat ik weer eens 50 euro mag bijlappen voor een simpele G-Shock.

Het was een mooie verjaardag...


----------



## Sjors

Hoi Mart,

Alsnog gefeliciteerd met je verjaardag! Nog een geluk dat je niet op een vrijdag jarig bent  Ik hoop dat alles nu weer normaal functioneerd. €50.- douane kosten voor een G-Shock? Dat gaat nogal. Dat zal dan toch wel een bijzonder modelletje zijn. 

Groetjes,

Sjors


----------



## Lester Burnham

Sjors said:


> Hoi Mart,
> 
> Alsnog gefeliciteerd met je verjaardag! Nog een geluk dat je niet op een vrijdag jarig bent  Ik hoop dat alles nu weer normaal functioneerd. €50.- douane kosten voor een G-Shock? Dat gaat nogal. Dat zal dan toch wel een bijzonder modelletje zijn.
> 
> Groetjes,
> 
> Sjors


Bedankt!

Tja, om eerlijk te zijn weet ik niet eens wat het is, er is wel meer onderweg 

Net bij de dealer geweest. De Wegenwacht-monteur dacht dat het een simpele reparatie zou zijn maar de garage dacht daar anders over... En ik kan je melden dat €550 verdraaid veel is voor een studentje die al geen spaarrekening meer had <|

Zit dus te smachten naar mijn 13e maand, dit keer worden er geen horloges van gekocht, dat is zeker.

Ik heb het even nagekeken, ik word 27 op een vrijdag ;-) Eventueel word ik bovendien 100 op een vrijdag zie ik :-d

Groetjes, 
Mart


----------



## Sjors

owwww, da's flink balen. Daar kan je 5 a 6 mooie G-Shocks van kopen of een hele reeks andere leuke horloges...

Ik kom net van het postkantoor. Daar heb ik een leuk horloge opgehaald. Als je auto niet kapot was gegaan had je er mooi twee van kunnen kopen ;-) Een erg mooi en bijzonder exemplaar.

Groetjes,

Sjors


----------



## Lester Burnham

Sjors said:


> owwww, da's flink balen. Daar kan je 5 a 6 mooie G-Shocks van kopen of een hele reeks andere leuke horloges...
> 
> Ik kom net van het postkantoor. Daar heb ik een leuk horloge opgehaald. Als je auto niet kapot was gegaan had je er mooi twee van kunnen kopen ;-) Een erg mooi en bijzonder exemplaar.
> 
> Groetjes,
> 
> Sjors


Jep, vervelend. Vooral altijd zo lastig dat je als leek niet kan controleren of het inderdaad zo broodnodig is om het onderdeel te vervangen... Er is geen enkele beroepsgroep waar ik wat dat betreft minder goedgelovig over ben dan autoverkopers. Een bekende die een garage heeft is goud waard!

Ben benieuwd naar dat horloge, als het een G-Shock is dan is het inderdaad wel een heel bijzondere voor die prijs!

Mazzels, 
Mart


----------



## MHe225

*Van Harte*



Lester Burnham; said:


> Het was een mooie verjaardag .......
> 
> Ik heb het even nagekeken, ik word 27 op een vrijdag ;-) Eventueel word ik bovendien 100 op een vrijdag zie ik :-d


Mart,

beter laat dan nooit: van harte gefeliciteerd met je 24-ste verjaardag |>

Puppie :-d

Groetjes,
Ron


----------



## Lester Burnham

*Re: Van Harte*



MHe225 said:


> Mart,
> 
> beter laat dan nooit: van harte gefeliciteerd met je 24-ste verjaardag |>
> 
> Puppie :-d
> 
> Groetjes,
> Ron


Bedankt Ron 










Mijn leenauto heeft een automaat, voor het eerst dat ik daarmee rij (dat zal wel een ander verhaal zijn bij onze NederTexaan ;-)). Ik heb toch liever handgeschakeld is de conclusie van het experiment, als ik op de snelweg even gas bij geef om iemand in te halen schiet 'ie gelijk terug naar de derde versnelling en kan ik er met loeiende motor voorbij. Not my cup of tea.

Wel weer een toevoeging aan mijn autolijstje. Ik hou, in navolging van mijn vader, een lijstje bij van alle auto's die ik een keer heb bestuurd ;-) Wel jammer dat ik het merk+model van de leenauto al dubbel had :-d

Gr. 
Mart


----------



## MHe225

*Re: Van Harte*



Lester Burnham said:


> Mijn leenauto heeft een automaat, voor het eerst dat ik daarmee rij (dat zal wel een ander verhaal zijn bij onze NederTexaan ;-)).


Niet echt .... de enige automaten die wij hebben "gehad" waren huurauto's. Alle auto's die wij zelf hebben / hadden zijn / waren hangeschakeld ;-) 
Wij hebben sinds 9 jaar een Mazda Miata / MX5 met 6-bak en al bijna 4 jaar een VW GTI met 6-bak :-d

Kwaliteit van Amerikaanse auto's valt zwaar tegen en we hebben de GMC Sierra pick-up van mijn vrouw na 11 jaar en slechts 117.000 km weggedaan. Wel heel toevallig: ook ik had op mijn verjaardag een vergelijkbare foto als hierboven kunnen schieten. Op weg naar het werk gaf de GMC de geest en heb ik langs de snelweg staan wachten tot de "wegenwacht" (AAA) mij kwam ophalen / afslepen. Verder heeft mijn Chrysler PT Cruiser heeft het slechts 7 jaar / 99.645 km uitgehouden (beiden met 5-bak) <|

Het is jammer dat een hoop auto's die in Europa wel verkrijgbaar zijn, hier niet op de markt verschijnen. Het liefst had ik een VW Passat Variant TDi (6-bak) gehad, maar helaas. En zelfs de benzinemodellen zijn alleen met automaat verkrijgbaar. Ik las onlangs dat slechts 3% van alle nieuwe auto's met een handgeschakelde bak geleverd wordt. En dat percentage is dalend <|

Ron


----------



## Lester Burnham

*Re: Van Harte*



MHe225 said:


> Niet echt .... de enige automaten die wij hebben "gehad" waren huurauto's. Alle auto's die wij zelf hebben / hadden zijn / waren hangeschakeld ;-)
> Wij hebben sinds 9 jaar een Mazda Miata / MX5 met 6-bak en al bijna 4 jaar een VW GTI met 6-bak :-d
> 
> Kwaliteit van Amerikaanse auto's valt zwaar tegen en we hebben de GMC Sierra pick-up van mijn vrouw na 11 jaar en slechts 117.000 km weggedaan. Wel heel toevallig: ook ik had op mijn verjaardag een vergelijkbare foto als hierboven kunnen schieten. Op weg naar het werk gaf de GMC de geest en heb ik langs de snelweg staan wachten tot de "wegenwacht" (AAA) mij kwam ophalen / afslepen. Verder heeft mijn Chrysler PT Cruiser heeft het slechts 7 jaar / 99.645 km uitgehouden (beiden met 5-bak) <|
> 
> Het is jammer dat een hoop auto's die in Europa wel verkrijgbaar zijn, hier niet op de markt verschijnen. Het liefst had ik een VW Passat Variant TDi (6-bak) gehad, maar helaas. En zelfs de benzinemodellen zijn alleen met automaat verkrijgbaar. Ik las onlangs dat slechts 3% van alle nieuwe auto's met een handgeschakelde bak geleverd wordt. En dat percentage is dalend <|
> 
> Ron


Phoe, dat is wel heel erg weinig!
Volgens mij is het percentage automaten in Nederland ook lichtjes aan het groeien, maar dan nog steeds is veruit de grootste meerderheid handgeschakeld.

Ik zou me waarschijnlijk inderdaad vrij ongelukkig voelen met het auto-aanbod in de States. Ik heb ook wel eens in een Cadillac of Buick gezeten en hetgeen me altijd het meest tegenvalt (Chevrolet is het allerergst wat dat betreft) is natuurlijk de vreselijke interieurs. Niet te geloven dat ze daar niet wat meer tijd en moeite insteken. Plastic van de allerlaagste kwaliteit, overal naden tussen dashboarddelen. En kraken dat het doet. Er worden nu nog steeds nieuwe Amerikaanse wagens verkocht waarvan het interieur, zonder overdrijven, van het niveau van de Koreaanse merken is toen zij voor het eerst de Westerse markt opkwamen 20 jaar geleden.

Zou niks voor mij zijn, ik word nu al horendol van een resonantie die zich bij een bepaald toerental altijd even laat horen in het interieur van m'n Volvo. Wat dat betreft was mijn vorige auto een stuk degelijker, een C-klasse van het eerste type. Was al meer dan 15 jaar oud maar je kon over klinkerwegen en drempels rijden zonder ook maar een kraakje te horen. Heerlijke bak was dat.

Tot zover het relaas van een kraakjesperfectionist!

PS. nog iemand een poging gedaan op het Groot Dictee der Nederlandse taal gisteren? Ik had meer fouten dan de gemiddelde expert in de zaal in ieder geval


----------



## Sjors

*Re: Van Harte*



Lester Burnham said:


> Was al meer dan 15 jaar oud maar je kon over klinkerwegen en drempels rijden zonder ook maar een kraakje te horen. Heerlijke bak was dat.


Wij hebben jaren geleden twee Renault Nevada's gehad. Ze zagen er van buiten niet uit (ik noemde het steevast onze lijkwagen), maar ze reden fantastisch. Ik heb ook vele tevreden ex-eigenaren over deze wagen gehoord. Je moest wel uitkijken op de snelweg, want als je even niet oplette, dan kroop ie zo naar 150 of meer, zonder dat je er erg in had. Ik reed gewoon 50 over de verkeersdrempels hier. Je voelde alleen de wagen ietsje omhoog veren en dan weer terug komen. 
Hij lag ook als een tank op de weg. In de Ardennen wel eens per ongeluk een dubbel-haakse bocht (180º) gemaakt rond de 80 á 90 kilometer per uur. De bijrijdster zei toen: "Als mijn moeder wist hoe jij rijdt, mag ik nooit meer met je mee:-d). 
Helaas viel het sub-frame steeds vanonder de wagens. Dat bleek een zwakke plek. Toen ik eens in de Vlake Tunnel een Nevada zag, die (op de snelweg) haaks tegen de tunnelwand was gebotst, hebben we toch maar een andere auto genomen... Houd niet weg dat ik de rijstijl van die auto erg mis. We hadden een Mazda 626 na de tweede Nevada. In het begin vloog ik steeds bijna uit de bocht. Tegenwoordig rem ik maar netjes af voor bochten.;-)










Groetjes,

Sjors


----------



## Martin_B

*Re: Van Harte*



MHe225 said:


> Het is jammer dat een hoop auto's die in Europa wel verkrijgbaar zijn, hier niet op de markt verschijnen. Het liefst had ik een VW Passat Variant TDi (6-bak) gehad, maar helaas. En zelfs de benzinemodellen zijn alleen met automaat verkrijgbaar. Ik las onlangs dat slechts 3% van alle nieuwe auto's met een handgeschakelde bak geleverd wordt. En dat percentage is dalend <|
> 
> Ron


Grappig dat als alles bijna automaat is dat je liever handgeschakeld rijdt, terwijl ik zelf net een maand geleden ben over gestapt op een (super soepele 5 traps) automaat, en me voorgenomen heb dit voortaan zo te houden. Tenminste voor dit type auto's. Als je een sportieve auto hebt, moettie natuurlijk wel handgeschakeld zijn.

Groeten,

Martin

PS natuurlijk ook nog gefeliciteerd van mij, Mart :-!


----------



## Lester Burnham

*Re: Van Harte*



Sjors said:


> Wij hebben jaren geleden twee Renault Nevada's gehad. Ze zagen er van buiten niet uit (ik noemde het steevast onze lijkwagen), maar ze reden fantastisch. Ik heb ook vele tevreden ex-eigenaren over deze wagen gehoord. Je moest wel uitkijken op de snelweg, want als je even niet oplette, dan kroop ie zo naar 150 of meer, zonder dat je er erg in had. Ik reed gewoon 50 over de verkeersdrempels hier. Je voelde alleen de wagen ietsje omhoog veren en dan weer terug komen.
> Hij lag ook als een tank op de weg. In de Ardennen wel eens per ongeluk een dubbel-haakse bocht (180º) gemaakt rond de 80 á 90 kilometer per uur. De bijrijdster zei toen: "Als mijn moeder wist hoe jij rijdt, mag ik nooit meer met je mee:-d).
> *Helaas viel het sub-frame steeds vanonder de wagens.* Dat bleek een zwakke plek. Toen ik eens in de Vlake Tunnel een Nevada zag, die (op de snelweg) haaks tegen de tunnelwand was gebotst, hebben we toch maar een andere auto genomen... Houd niet weg dat ik de rijstijl van die auto erg mis. We hadden een Mazda 626 na de tweede Nevada. In het begin vloog ik steeds bijna uit de bocht. Tegenwoordig rem ik maar netjes af voor bochten.;-)


Dat is inderdaad wel een klein minpuntje :-d
Mijn ouders hebben altijd Frans gereden, eerst een paar Citroens, daarna een aantal Renaults. Qua betrouwbaarheid viel het best wel mee hoor, maar er waren af en toe van die kleine eigenaardigheden die dan toch net niet zo lekker uitkomen. Zo heeft mijn vader in een Citroen ooit eens gehad dat hij het stuur ineens los in zijn handen had op de snelweg :-d Inmiddels zijn ze overgestapt op een Japanner.

Ik heb zelf een verleden als autoliefhebber (voordat de horloges in the picture kwamen, nu doe ik er niets meer mee) en heb mezelf voorgenomen om zo veel mogelijk merken een keer gehad te hebben. Toch weer die verzamelmentaliteit :-d



Martin_B said:


> Grappig dat als alles bijna automaat is dat je liever handgeschakeld rijdt, terwijl ik zelf net een maand geleden ben over gestapt op een (super soepele 5 traps) automaat, en me voorgenomen heb dit voortaan zo te houden. Tenminste voor dit type auto's. Als je een sportieve auto hebt, moettie natuurlijk wel handgeschakeld zijn.
> 
> Groeten,
> 
> Martin
> 
> PS natuurlijk ook nog gefeliciteerd van mij, Mart :-!


Bedankt Martin!
Moderne automaten worden ook steeds beter, de 307 die ik twee dagen te leen had was nog voorzien van een viertraps van het oude soort volgens mij, heb die maar vast in de hoogste versnelling gezet vanaf pakweg 70 km/u. Houd niet zo van de kickdown ;-)


----------



## Lester Burnham

*Re: Die catalogus....ja...die heb je "mee-betaald" hoor ! Akkoord of niet ?*



peete563 said:


> In marketing termen heet dat cognitieve dissonantiereductie. Google maar eens. Je gaat na aankoop de bevestiging zoeken van een juiste aankoop door zoveel mogelijk info die je aankoop bevestigen te zoeken, Waaronder brochures, internet, TV, celebrities, etc. In amerika werd dit geruime tijd door de overheid gedaan voor aankopen van amerikaanse auto's. In de amerikaanse film 'Dave' over de amerikaanse president komt er een scene voor waarin dit specifiek aangegeven wordt. Einde van de les


Hoi Peete, welkom hier. Mede marketeer toevallig? ;-)

Groetjes!


----------



## GuySie

*Re: Die catalogus....ja...die heb je "mee-betaald" hoor ! Akkoord of niet ?*



Lester Burnham said:


> Mede marketeer toevallig? ;-)


Ah, jij ook dan?


----------



## Lester Burnham

*Re: Die catalogus....ja...die heb je "mee-betaald" hoor ! Akkoord of niet ?*



GuySie said:


> Ah, jij ook dan?


Uiteraard ;-)

(momenteel bezig met het schrijven van mijn Master Thesis, Marketing Management, jij?)


----------



## Lester Burnham

*Re: Van Harte*

Sjors zal het wel te druk hebben om het cafe te bezoeken, maar voor als hij toch nog effe langskomt hier een lekker nostalgisch plaatje vanuit een wit Nederland! Was vandaag weer eens door Z-land aan het rijden en dacht ineens "hey, die straat komt me bekend voor" :-d

Veel plezier daar!
Mart










Nou vooruit, ook nog eentje (allebei blackberry-kwaliteit) bij de ingang van de bibliotheek!


----------



## MHe225

*Re: Die catalogus....ja...die heb je "mee-betaald" hoor ! Akkoord of niet ?*



Lester Burnham said:


> peete563 said:
> 
> 
> 
> .... cognitieve dissonantiereductie .... bla bla bla .....
> 
> 
> 
> Mede marketeer toevallig? ;-)
Click to expand...




GuySie said:


> Ah, jij ook dan?





Lester Burnham said:


> Uiteraard ;-) (momenteel bezig met het schrijven van mijn Master Thesis, Marketing Management)


Dus zo Peete de vraag positief beantwoordt is hij eigenlijk een van de pennenkinderen van Alexander Dumas?*

Het toeval en de vanzelfsprekendheid in het bovenstaande ontgaat mij ook een beetje, maar goed, ik ben dan ook geen musketier. En al helemaal niet gewend aan de grote woorden die jullie bezigen :think: Zoals mijn vader placht te zeggen: _viaduct is ook een moeilijk woord ...._ :-d

Alle gekheid op een stokje, ik heb het fenomeen _cognitieve dissonantiereductie_ wel vaker en met verbazing waargenomen en mij bekruipt dan steevast een _paard achter de wagen_ gevoel. Ikzelf verdiep mij vooraf in ..... (zelf invullen) en als ik tot een (grotere) aankoop overga, weet ik redelijk goed waar ik aan begin / wat ik in huis haal. Vaker dan eens heb ik vervolgens met verkopers van doen gehad die beduidend minder goed op de hoogte waren dan ikzelf. Moet eerlijkheidshalve bekennen dat ik daar niet echt goed tegen kan en het strookt niet met mijn instelling. Te veel mensen hebben slechts een baan en te weinig mensen een vak (en de bijbehorende liefde voor dat vak).

Soms verzamel ik achteraf nog meer "materiaal", maar dat is dan niet bedoeld om mijn aankoop te rechtvaardigen / verdedigen en eigenlijk doe ik dit uitsluitend met m'n hobby objecten zoals de motorfietsen en horloges.

Eigenlijk meer een post voor het cafe, maar dit is de plek waar het onderwerp ter sprake kwam, dus ....

Ron

* dArtagnan wellicht?


----------



## MHe225

*Re: Van Harte*

Ik geloof dat Sjors nu in Japan zit of in het vliegtuig naar (althans dat meende ik opgemaakt te hebben uit een van zijn posts. Mooie foto's, Mart en vooral de tweede kan ik zeer waarderen. Roept (goede) herinneringen op aan voorbije jaren. Dankjewel.

Ron


----------



## Sjors

Konichiwa,

Hoe is het daar. Ik hoorde dat in die straat nu zo'n 30 cm sneeuw licht. Hier geen last van. Ik moest warme kleding meenemen, want het was hier koud. Dus daar stond ik dan, met een skijas, warme trui, T-Shirt op het station van Narita, is het zonnig en 17 graden gewoon. Dan is een douche toch wel lekker als je eerst twee uur moet reizen naar de andere kant van Tokyo...

Check mijn JP weblog voor wat photo's (zie link onder in mijn Signatuur). We zitten nu in Kyoto in het hotel, dadelijk even de Kyoto Tower beklimmen. 

Groetjes uit Kyoto,

Sjors


----------



## Lester Burnham

Gave foto's Sjors! Leuk ook dat ze daar gewoon allerlei vintage G-Shocks in de etalage hebben staan, daarvoor moet je toch echt naar Japan ;-)

Hebben jullie ook nog een afspraak met iemand van Casio weten te maken om daar eens te komen kijken? Of is die organisatie daar te gesloten voor. 

Groetjes!
Mart


----------



## Lester Burnham

*Re: Die catalogus....ja...die heb je "mee-betaald" hoor ! Akkoord of niet ?*



MHe225 said:


> Dus zo Peete de vraag positief beantwoordt is hij eigenlijk een van de pennenkinderen van Alexander Dumas?*
> 
> Het toeval en de vanzelfsprekendheid in het bovenstaande ontgaat mij ook een beetje, maar goed, ik ben dan ook geen musketier. En al helemaal niet gewend aan de grote woorden die jullie bezigen :think: Zoals mijn vader placht te zeggen: _viaduct is ook een moeilijk woord ...._ :-d
> 
> Alle gekheid op een stokje, ik heb het fenomeen _cognitieve dissonantiereductie_ wel vaker en met verbazing waargenomen en mij bekruipt dan steevast een _paard achter de wagen_ gevoel. Ikzelf verdiep mij vooraf in ..... (zelf invullen) en als ik tot een (grotere) aankoop overga, weet ik redelijk goed waar ik aan begin / wat ik in huis haal. Vaker dan eens heb ik vervolgens met verkopers van doen gehad die beduidend minder goed op de hoogte waren dan ikzelf. Moet eerlijkheidshalve bekennen dat ik daar niet echt goed tegen kan en het strookt niet met mijn instelling. Te veel mensen hebben slechts een baan en te weinig mensen een vak (en de bijbehorende liefde voor dat vak).
> 
> Soms verzamel ik achteraf nog meer "materiaal", maar dat is dan niet bedoeld om mijn aankoop te rechtvaardigen / verdedigen en eigenlijk doe ik dit uitsluitend met m'n hobby objecten zoals de motorfietsen en horloges.
> 
> Eigenlijk meer een post voor het cafe, maar dit is de plek waar het onderwerp ter sprake kwam, dus ....
> 
> Ron
> 
> * dArtagnan wellicht?


D'Artagnan was de vierde marketeer toch? We zijn nu nog maar met z'n drietjes, jij mag D'Artagnan wel zijn als je wil :-d

Ik ben (zal wel aan mijn opleiding liggen) altijd erg wantrouwend over verkopers, neem nooit aan wat ze zeggen. Ik vertrouw liever op mijn eigen intuitie, gecombineerd met het nodige online inleeswerk. Als ik een apparaat in een winkel wil kopen heb ik vantevoren de beslissing altijd al gemaakt, verkopers willen me dan ook wel eens gek aankijken als ik binnen kom lopen en ze meteen aanspreek dat ik de (noem maar een specifiek merk+modelnummer) wil kopen.

Ik werk zelf (bijbaantje) ook in de verkoop trouwens. Aangezien ik er zelf de baas niet ben en we ook geen persoonlijke prestatiebonussen kunnen krijgen ben ik altijd 100% eerlijk tegen klanten. Ik raad klanten vaker een goedkoper product aan dan waar ze voor kwamen dan andersom. Ik heb liever dat ik die mensen recht in de ogen aan kan blijven kijken dan dat we een beetje extra omzet draaien.

Maar goed, ik ben dan ook gewoon te soft voor de verkoop, daar zal het aan liggen 

Groetjes, 
Athos


----------



## MHe225

*Re: Die catalogus....ja...die heb je "mee-betaald" hoor ! Akkoord of niet ?*



Lester Burnham said:


> D'Artagnan was de vierde marketeer toch? We zijn nu nog maar met z'n drietjes, jij mag D'Artagnan wel zijn als je wil :-d


Te veel eer voor mij, Athos. Ben bang dat ik een hele slechte marketeer zou zijn, doch ben er vaker dan eens van beticht dat ik een moderne Don Quichotte met Robin Hood trekjes ben. Ik had Peete de rol van D'Artagnan toegedicht omdat hij een junior-marketeer is (ik weet het, jij hebt je opleiding net (niet) af, maar toch .....)

Ook als je eigen baas bent, altijd 100% eerlijk blijven - aan het eind van de rit levert dat meer op. Ik kan staaltjes vertellen uit de tijd dat ik uit m'n R&D functie gelicht werd om de commerciele jongens te helpen hun marktaandeel te groeien. Ik werkte toen voor Numar (kort voor *Nu*clear *Ma*gnetic *R*esonance - zeg maar NMR / MRI) en wij boden MRI diensten voor de olie industrie. In wezen maten wij MRI images in olie- en gas-putten. 
Lang verhaal kort, een van de gladde commerciele knapen kwam langs met het verhaal dat hij net een job verkocht had en dat ik alleen nog eventjes mee moest om een paar technische zaken met de klant door te spreken. Tijdens dat gesprek bekroop mij het gevoel dat de omstandigheden in hun put totaal ongeschikt waren voor deze toepassing en dat het gewoon weggegooid geld was (orde $200.000). Toen ik dat voorzichtig opmerkte ontplofte oze commerciele knaap bijna. Ik heb de klant toen beloofd e.e.a. te modelleren en hem te laten weten of het een aan- dan wel afrader was. Terug op kantoor bijna slaande ruzie met onze verkoper gehad - hij zag z'n commissie aan z'n neus voorbij gaan. En inderdaad, dit was geen geschikte kandidaat (put) voor dit soort metingen. De klant waardeerde mijn eerlijkheid ten zeerste.

Nu het mooiste: een paar weken later belt die klant mij rechtstreeks (niet via de commerciele jongens) en vroeg of ik wilde beoordelen of een nieuwe / andere put wel een geschikte kandidaat was. Dat was inderdaad het geval en wij waren in staat goede en betrouwbare metingen voor hem te verrichten. Met deze klant hebben we heel veel "repeat business" gedaan, misschien wel meer dan welke andere klant dan ook.

Nu we toch aan het opscheppen zijn: Numar draaide al jaren een omzet die schommelde rond de $15 miljoen (plus of min een paar) en dat moest groeien. Dus werd het team geformeerd waar ik eerder over sprak en ons doel was om de omzet te groeien naar $25 miljoen met een "stretch target" van $30 miljoen. Toen de balans werd opgemaakt, bleek dat we een omzet van ruim $32 miljoen gedraaid hadden. We rekenden onszelf al helemaal rijk, maar we hebben de beloofde bonus (percentage van de omzetgroei te verdelen onder de 4 teamleden) nooit gezien en werden afgescheept met $5.000 netto. Leuk, maar een fooi vergeleken met wat beloofd was. Dus zijn wij opgestapt en, jullie raden het al, omzet liep in 2 jaar terug terug naar ca $15 miljoen per jaar.

Moraal van het verhaal: eerlijkheid duurt het langst en werkt twee kanten op.

Ron

*PS* - He, wat dit forum al niet boven water haalt - hier heb ik al heel lang niet meer aan teruggedacht; waarschijnlijk verdrongen. Ik heb in die periode achterlijk hard gewerkt, maar ook een hele hoop lol gehad.


----------



## Lester Burnham

*Re: Die catalogus....ja...die heb je "mee-betaald" hoor ! Akkoord of niet ?*



MHe225 said:


> Te veel eer voor mij, Athos. Ben bang dat ik een hele slechte marketeer zou zijn, doch ben er vaker dan eens van beticht dat ik een moderne Don Quichotte met Robin Hood trekjes ben. Ik had Peete de rol van D'Artagnan toegedicht omdat hij een junior-marketeer is (ik weet het, jij hebt je opleiding net (niet) af, maar toch .....)
> 
> Ook als je eigen baas bent, altijd 100% eerlijk blijven - aan het eind van de rit levert dat meer op. Ik kan staaltjes vertellen uit de tijd dat ik uit m'n R&D functie gelicht werd om de commerciele jongens te helpen hun marktaandeel te groeien. Ik werkte toen voor Numar (kort voor *Nu*clear *Ma*gnetic *R*esonance - zeg maar NMR / MRI) en wij boden MRI diensten voor de olie industrie. In wezen maten wij MRI images in olie- en gas-putten.
> Lang verhaal kort, een van de gladde commerciele knapen kwam langs met het verhaal dat hij net een job verkocht had en dat ik alleen nog eventjes mee moest om een paar technische zaken met de klant door te spreken. Tijdens dat gesprek bekroop mij het gevoel dat de omstandigheden in hun put totaal ongeschikt waren voor deze toepassing en dat het gewoon weggegooid geld was (orde $200.000). Toen ik dat voorzichtig opmerkte ontplofte oze commerciele knaap bijna. Ik heb de klant toen beloofd e.e.a. te modelleren en hem te laten weten of het een aan- dan wel afrader was. Terug op kantoor bijna slaande ruzie met onze verkoper gehad - hij zag z'n commissie aan z'n neus voorbij gaan. En inderdaad, dit was geen geschikte kandidaat (put) voor dit soort metingen. De klant waardeerde mijn eerlijkheid ten zeerste.
> 
> Nu het mooiste: een paar weken later belt die klant mij rechtstreeks (niet via de commerciele jongens) en vroeg of ik wilde beoordelen of een nieuwe / andere put wel een geschikte kandidaat was. Dat was inderdaad het geval en wij waren in staat goede en betrouwbare metingen voor hem te verrichten. Met deze klant hebben we heel veel "repeat business" gedaan, misschien wel meer dan welke andere klant dan ook.
> 
> Nu we toch aan het opscheppen zijn: Numar draaide al jaren een omzet die schommelde rond de $15 miljoen (plus of min een paar) en dat moest groeien. Dus werd het team geformeerd waar ik eerder over sprak en ons doel was om de omzet te groeien naar $25 miljoen met een "stretch target" van $30 miljoen. Toen de balans werd opgemaakt, bleek dat we een omzet van ruim $32 miljoen gedraaid hadden. We rekenden onszelf al helemaal rijk, maar we hebben de beloofde bonus (percentage van de omzetgroei te verdelen onder de 4 teamleden) nooit gezien en werden afgescheept met $5.000 netto. Leuk, maar een fooi vergeleken met wat beloofd was. Dus zijn wij opgestapt en, jullie raden het al, omzet liep in 2 jaar terug terug naar ca $15 miljoen per jaar.
> 
> Moraal van het verhaal: eerlijkheid duurt het langst en werkt twee kanten op.
> 
> Ron
> 
> *PS* - He, wat dit forum al niet boven water haalt - hier heb ik al heel lang niet meer aan teruggedacht; waarschijnlijk verdrongen. Ik heb in die periode achterlijk hard gewerkt, maar ook een hele hoop lol gehad.


Nou vooruit, dan gaan we voorlopig door als drie musketiers ;-)

Mooi verhaal over je tijd als olieputscannerverkoper (zullen ze vast en zeker een stoerdere naam voor hebben verzonnen voor op de business cards) tussen de commerciële jongens. Ook prettig om dan te zien dat het naderhand weer de soep inloopt bij dat bedrijf, krijg je tenminste met terugwerkende kracht nog een beetje waardering voor het werk dat je zelf hebt gedaan.

In de business-to-business denk ik ook wel dat er minder misleidende verkopers rondlopen dan in de b2c markt. Het is immers meestal makkelijker om een (cliché, maar ik doe het toch) autootje te verkopen aan een oud vrouwtje dan een olieputscanner (blijf het een mooi woord vinden) aan de gemiddelde raffinaderij waarschijnlijk. En inderdaad is het ook belangrijker om langdurige relaties op te bouwen in een dergelijke b2b bedrijfstak.

Ik ben een aantal jaar of 7/8 geleden begonnen aan een HBO-opleiding Commerciele Economie die de mogelijkheid bood om af te studeren in een Automotive richting. Ik had namelijk altijd een sterke affiniteit met auto's en wilde graag dat wereldje in. Ik ben daar echter keihard op afgeknapt toen ik (in het eerste of tweede jaar van de opleiding) een aantal keer met mijn ouders ben meegegaan toen zij een nieuwe auto wilden kopen. De verkopers die ik toen tegenkwam waren bijna zonder uitzondering leugenachtige praatjesmakers. Ik wist meer over hun auto's dan zijzelf. Het werd al snel duidelijk dat die mensen alles doen voor hun persoonlijke bonussen. Ik wist meteen dat dit niets voor mij zou zijn en ben toen toch maar afgestudeerd in de algemene CE richting. Daarna ben ik dus doorgegaan aan de UvT.

Groetjes!
Mart


----------



## Sjors

Hoi Lester,

Die vintage lagen bij KIKS TYO Headshop in Shibuya in de etalage. De gewone winkels hebben gewoon de nieuwe modellen. Ook hier heeft men de waarde van oude 90's modellen doorgekregen. Vandaag naar het huis van de legendarische "Risefreak"geweest (niet voordat ik eerst lelijk mijn enkelbanden verstuikte door verkeerd van een trap af te vallen, lig met een ijszak nu op bed in het hotel). Hij heeft een zeer indrukwekkende (300+) collectie, waaronder natuurlijk de complete DW-9100 Riseman collectie. 

Over een meeting met Casio mag ik helaas niks zeggen. Zegt dat genoeg?

Groetjes,

Sjors


----------



## Lester Burnham

Sjors said:


> Hoi Lester,
> 
> Die vintage lagen bij KIKS TYO Headshop in Shibuya in de etalage. De gewone winkels hebben gewoon de nieuwe modellen. Ook hier heeft men de waarde van oude 90's modellen doorgekregen. Vandaag naar het huis van de legendarische "Risefreak"geweest (niet voordat ik eerst lelijk mijn enkelbanden verstuikte door verkeerd van een trap af te vallen, lig met een ijszak nu op bed in het hotel). Hij heeft een zeer indrukwekkende (300+) collectie, waaronder natuurlijk de complete DW-9100 Riseman collectie.
> 
> Over een meeting met Casio mag ik helaas niks zeggen. Zegt dat genoeg?
> 
> Groetjes,
> 
> Sjors


Haha, ja, dat is duidelijk 

Hopelijk heb je niet al te veel last van die enkel, zou slecht aankomen nu je eindelijk in he beloofde land bent aangekomen! 
Ik neem aan dat je wel duidelijk aan die gozer hebt laten weten dat hij dan misschien wel een stevige collectie hebt maar dat jij de ongekroonde keizer van de G-Shocks blijft :-d

Ben wel benieuwd hoe het er bij hem uitziet, hoop dat je wat fotootjes hebt kunnen maken!

Groetjes,
Mart


----------



## GuySie

*Re: Die catalogus....ja...die heb je "mee-betaald" hoor ! Akkoord of niet ?*



Lester Burnham said:


> Uiteraard ;-)
> 
> (momenteel bezig met het schrijven van mijn Master Thesis, Marketing Management, jij?)


Bezig met afstuderen in de Communicatiewetenschap, richting marketingcommunicatie. Doe mijn master thesis op het effect van authenticiteit op social media marketing. Heb tussendoor een jaartje in de reclame gewerkt als junior strateeg, maar besloot toch maar wel m'n diploma te halen - dus here we are again ;-)


----------



## Lester Burnham

*Re: Die catalogus....ja...die heb je "mee-betaald" hoor ! Akkoord of niet ?*



GuySie said:


> Bezig met afstuderen in de Communicatiewetenschap, richting marketingcommunicatie. Doe mijn master thesis op het effect van authenticiteit op social media marketing. Heb tussendoor een jaartje in de reclame gewerkt als junior strateeg, maar besloot toch maar wel m'n diploma te halen - dus here we are again ;-)


Ah, interessant onderzoek! Zeer actueel ook uiteraard! 
Knap van je dat je na een jaartje werken de stap terug naar school hebt weten te maken, ik heb een half jaartje (tussen laatste colleges en aanvang afstuderen) full-time gewerkt bij mijn bijbaantje en vind het nu nog steeds erg moeilijk om af en toe weer in die studie-modus terecht te komen. Ben zelf met een wat traditionelere organisatie bezig, de bibliotheek, maar door verregaande bezuinigingen bij bibiliotheken door heel Nederland is daar ook een interessant onderzoeksgebied tevoorschijn gekomen. Hoe ze zich moeten organiseren om te overleven in dit tijdperk van onbeperkte gratis informatievoorziening is daarbij eigenlijk de centrale vraag.

Succes met jouw thesis, al ongeveer een einddatum in gedachten? Ik wil in ieder geval uiterlijk 31 mei afgestudeerd zijn.

Cheers, 
Mart


----------



## Sjors

Lester Burnham said:


> Hopelijk heb je niet al te veel last van die enkel, zou slecht aankomen nu je eindelijk in he beloofde land bent aangekomen!
> Ik neem aan dat je wel duidelijk aan die gozer hebt laten weten dat hij dan misschien wel een stevige collectie hebt maar dat jij de ongekroonde keizer van de G-Shocks blijft :-d
> 
> Ben wel benieuwd hoe het er bij hem uitziet, hoop dat je wat fotootjes hebt kunnen maken!





Lester Burnham said:


>




Konichiwa Mart,

Nou, we zijn natuurlijk in Japan. We hebben allebei respect voor elkaar. Ik voel me niet echt en keizer en hij lijkt niet alleen op John Lennon, als boedist is hij erg open en bescheiden.

Ik heb een paar bescheiden foto's gemaakt:





































De voledige collectie Risemans waaraan hij zijn bijnaam "Risefreak"te danken heeft.




























Twee gele "Baby-Gs".De DW-500 werd geproduceerd om aan de vraag voor een kleiner G-Shock te voldoen. Zeg maar de voorloper van de huidige Baby-G lijn. Hij heeft twee van de gewilde gele versie.










Een paar magazines...

Gisteren trouwens een meeting gehad met 5 horloge verzamelaars in een "horloge ward" in Tokyo. Ik geloof dat ik zo'n 7 of 8 G-Shocks rijker ben...

http://www.excite-webtl.jp/world/en...tibiko.mo-blog.jp/swatch/&wb_lp=JAEN&wb_dis=2

http://www.excite-webtl.jp/world/en...p://kenichiuji.exblog.jp/&wb_lp=JAEN&wb_dis=2

http://www.excite-webtl.jp/world/en...ya/MYBLOG/yblog.html?m=lc&wb_lp=JAEN&wb_dis=2

Groetjes,

Sjors


----------



## Lester Burnham

Sjors said:


> Konichiwa Mart,
> 
> Nou, we zijn natuurlijk in Japan. We hebben allebei respect voor elkaar. Ik voel me niet echt en keizer en hij lijkt niet alleen op John Lennon, als boedist is hij erg open en bescheiden.
> 
> Ik heb een paar bescheiden foto's gemaakt
> 
> Gisteren trouwens een meeting gehad met 5 horloge verzamelaars in een "horloge ward" in Tokyo. Ik geloof dat ik zo'n 7 of 8 G-Shocks rijker ben...
> 
> ???? ???????? - ????? ??
> 
> ???? ???????? - ????? ??
> 
> ???? ???????? - ????? ??
> 
> Groetjes,
> 
> Sjors


Wat een mooie verhalen moet je daar wel niet opgedaan hebben (correctie: opdoen :-!).
Je zou je naam op WUS moeten veranderen in sho-zu, hoe de middelste blog je noemt, klinkt heel passend voor een Gunkie als jij ;-)

Bijzonder om foto's te zien van een verzamelaar aan de andere kant van de wereld! Indrukwekkende verzameling ook, ziet er naar uit dat het grootste deel nieuw of in elk geval in nieuwstaat is.

Bedankt voor de update, we houden je in de gaten ;-)

Aisatsu suru

Mart


----------



## Lester Burnham

Gisteren naar een optreden van De Jeugd van Tegenwoordig geweest in de Effenaar in Eindhoven. Leuke nederhop met experimentele teksten. Ze hadden er zelf ook duidelijk zin in, met als hoogtepunt dat ze ineens met een aanloop het publiek insprongen en al crowdsurfend naar de bar aan de andere kant van de zaal werden gedragen. Een van die gasten weegt minimaal 120 kilo, voorzichtige schatting, dan heb je lef als je jezelf er opstort |>





"de wereld is verplat ja, op je bolle bips na"


----------



## Sjors

Lester Burnham said:


> "de wereld is verplat ja, op je bolle bips na"


Ik dacht dat ik dt album al redelijk goed kende, maar in Tokyo, om een uur of 7 's morgens lalde het uit een iPhone. Ik kon toch even mijn lachen niet bedwingen toen deze phrase (frees?) voorbij kwam


----------



## joost73

leuke foto's sjors , je linkje is ook zeker de moeite waard te bekijken ... en succes met de verdere jacht ;-) :-!


----------



## MHe225

*Café Calibré - effe van onderwerp veranderen.*

Ben verbaasd dat ik dit nieuwtje nog niet in deze Nederlandse hoek ben tegengekomen;

https://www.watchuseek.com/f350/got-married-last-week-487392.html

Nu dan ook maar mijn / onze felicitaties in het Nederlands ;-)

Ron


----------



## Lester Burnham

*Re: Café Calibré - effe van onderwerp veranderen.*

Ah mooie foto's zeg! Ik was het inderdaad ook nog niet tegengekomen elders op WUS (groot forum joh ).

Hartelijk gefeliciteerd in elk geval, en veel geluk toegewenst voor de toekomt! Ziet er uit als een prachtig gezinnetje!

Groet,
Mart


----------



## joost73

*Re: Café Calibré - effe van onderwerp veranderen.*



Lester Burnham said:


> Ah mooie foto's zeg! Ik was het inderdaad ook nog niet tegengekomen elders op WUS (groot forum joh ).
> 
> Hartelijk gefeliciteerd in elk geval, en veel geluk toegewenst voor de toekomt! Ziet er uit als een prachtig gezinnetje!
> 
> Groet,
> Mart


+1 Van harte gefeliciteerd :-!


----------



## GuySie

*Re: Café Calibré - effe van onderwerp veranderen.*

Fraaie foto's idd! Gefeliciteerd!


----------



## Lester Burnham

*Re: Café Calibré - effe van onderwerp veranderen.*

@ Ron, heb je intussen dat IWC boek al ontvangen? Is het wat?

Heb zelf wel afgelopen week weer een IWC catalogus bij de post gehad, daar kan ik me ook al wel even mee vermaken, maar nog niets vergeleken met het boek uiteraard!

Groetjes,
Mart


----------



## MHe225

*Re: Café Calibré - effe van onderwerp veranderen.*



Lester Burnham said:


> @ Ron, heb je intussen dat IWC boek al ontvangen? Is het wat?


2x zelfs, hoewel de eerste keer niet helemaal telt. Zoals ik hier schreef (https://www.watchuseek.com/f350/have-you-heard-iwc-book-450452.html#post3587334 - post #13) is het boek al eventjes in huis maar moest ik wachten tot Kerstmis voordat ik het mocht openen en inkijken. Het is fantastisch mooi en de foto's zijn geweldig. Tot dusver heb ik alleen nog maar met een slabbetje om gebladerd en plaatjes gekeken; ben nog niet echt aan lezen toegekomen. Heb absoluut geen spijt van deze uitgaaf / aanschaf |>

Verder heb ik ook, zoals jij weet, een aantal catalogi binnen gekregen (geen IWC exemplaar, maar die komt ook in de bus) en ook dat is kwijlen. Minder mooi, groot en indrukwekkend dan het grote IWC-boek maar zeker niet te versmaden.

Ron


----------



## Dimer

*Re: Café Calibré - effe van onderwerp veranderen.*

Thanks allen voor de felicitaties 

Zijn er nog mensen die naar Rikketik gaan zondag?


----------



## Lester Burnham

*Re: Café Calibré - effe van onderwerp veranderen.*



MHe225 said:


> 2x zelfs, hoewel de eerste keer niet helemaal telt. Zoals ik hier schreef (https://www.watchuseek.com/f350/have-you-heard-iwc-book-450452.html#post3587334 - post #13) is het boek al eventjes in huis maar moest ik wachten tot Kerstmis voordat ik het mocht openen en inkijken. Het is fantastisch mooi en de foto's zijn geweldig. Tot dusver heb ik alleen nog maar met een slabbetje om gebladerd en plaatjes gekeken; ben nog niet echt aan lezen toegekomen. Heb absoluut geen spijt van deze uitgaaf / aanschaf |>
> 
> Verder heb ik ook, zoals jij weet, een aantal catalogi binnen gekregen (geen IWC exemplaar, maar die komt ook in de bus) en ook dat is kwijlen. Minder mooi, groot en indrukwekkend dan het grote IWC-boek maar zeker niet te versmaden.
> 
> Ron


Ah, mooi dat het boek in real life net zo indrukwekkend is als het lijkt op de plaatjes die ik heb gezien :-!

Wel zorgen dat je slabbetje goed blijft zitten, je wil er geen kwijlvlekken in hebben ;-)



Dimer said:


> Thanks allen voor de felicitaties
> 
> Zijn er nog mensen die naar Rikketik gaan zondag?


Heb de 16de een personeelsfeestje met Caribisch thema (leuk in januari..) dus kan helaas niet gaan. Ben er ook nooit eerder geweest trouwens, valt er daar nog wat te genieten voor de 'gewone verzamelaar'?


----------



## Dimer

*Re: Café Calibré - effe van onderwerp veranderen.*

Gezellig  Hopelijk binnen 

Ik ben ook nog nooit geweest, meestal zag ik dat het was en dan was ik uiteraard te laat..


----------



## Lester Burnham

*Re: Café Calibré - effe van onderwerp veranderen.*



Dimer said:


> Gezellig  Hopelijk binnen
> 
> Ik ben ook nog nooit geweest, meestal zag ik dat het was en dan was ik uiteraard te laat..


Haha, gelukkig wel! In een business lounge van het Philips Stadion, prachtige ruimte, vorig jaar was het dezelfde locatie.
Heb me toen dusdanig voor lul gezet (hoe zeg je zoiets op een beschaafdere manier?) dat ik nu ga Bob'en om ervoor te zorgen dat mijn naam niet tegen me gaat werken 

Denk dat we via Ernie of Robert-Jan misschien toch nog wel wat fotootjes van de Rikketik te zien gaan krijgen!


----------



## Ernie Romers

*Re: Café Calibré - effe van onderwerp veranderen.*

Helaas, ik ben niet geweest en Robert-Jan ook niet. Ben nog steeds lid, maar al 3 of 4 jaar niet meer geweest......


----------



## EricSW

*Re: Café Calibré - effe van onderwerp veranderen.*

Ik ben er de laatste keer geweest. Is vooral interresant als je nog 6 tot 12000 euro hebt liggen voor een vintage-horloge. Is wel heel gaaf om te zien trouwens, al die oude klokjes voor zoveel geld in wat, op het eerste gezicht, een soort rommelmarkt lijkt. Ook veel stands met oude wandklokken e.d.. Daardoor is het publiek over het algemeen ook 'wat ouder'

Verder zijn er heel veel Oost-duitsers, Polen en andere oost-blokkers present met horlogebandjes. Is dus een gunstie omgeving om -voor weinig- fraaie bandjes te scoren. Alleen dat is op zich al de moeite waard om te gaan.

Ik ben laatst geweest omdat Rob van Monsterwatches er stond, en ik wat horloges wilde bekijken bij hem.


----------



## Bidle

*Re: Café Calibré - effe van onderwerp veranderen.*

Ben zelf nog nooit bij een Rikketik geweest en ga dit keer maar eens een kijkje nemen. Wil het nu toch een keer gezien hebben.

Ik ben herkenbaar aan de oranje anjer in mijn borstzak! ;-)


----------



## Bidle

*Re: Café Calibré - effe van onderwerp veranderen.*

Gaat er nog iemand van hier of ben ik de enige??


----------



## Lester Burnham

*Re: Café Calibré - effe van onderwerp veranderen.*

Ik las dat Tom ook gaat, voor de rest ben ik niet op de hoogte van andere leden die gaan!
De volgende keer ben ik er misschien ook bij, deze keer ben ik helaas verhindert.

In elk geval, veel plezier daaro!


----------



## joost73

*Re: Café Calibré - effe van onderwerp veranderen.*



Bidle said:


> Ben zelf nog nooit bij een Rikketik geweest en ga dit keer maar eens een kijkje nemen. Wil het nu toch een keer gezien hebben.
> 
> Ik ben herkenbaar aan de oranje anjer in mijn borstzak! ;-)


succes en als je er nog nooit geweest bent is het zeker wel de moeite waard (al is het maar dat je weet dat je de volgende keer wel / niet meer hoeft te gaan ;-)

ik vind het opzich altijd wel aardig , maar niet te vaak en sla er ook regelmatig wat over.

ben in ieder geval benieuwd of je nog met wat moois thuis komt, bij mij viel dat vaak wat tegen op een sinn na de andere keren waren het voornamelijk bandjes en straps.


----------



## Bidle

*Re: Café Calibré - effe van onderwerp veranderen.*

Ik vond het erg druk en er was, mijn mening, erg veel rotzooi te koop. Daarnaast giga prijsverschillen bij bijvoorbeeld boeken en de meeste verkopers weten het wel als ze een mooie klok aan het verkopen zijn en dan is daar ook gelijk de prijs naar.
Enfin, ik heb 2 catalogi van een forum-lid van een ander forum gekregen en een bandje gekocht. Het bandje was meer om niet met lege handen thuis te komen. Kortom ik denk niet dat ik snel nog eens ga.
Toch zoals Joost al aangeeft, goed om een keer gezien te hebben!


----------



## Lester Burnham

*Re: Café Calibré - effe van onderwerp veranderen.*

Hmm, nouja, zoals je al zegt, in elk geval niet met lege handen thuisgekomen!

Baselworld lijkt me wel erg gaaf, heel veel te kijken. Dat zal bij de Rikketik wat anders zijn, toch meer een kopersbeurs.
Alhoewel Baselworld natuurlijk voor horlogedealers ook een kopersbeurs is, maar dat terzijde.

Ben wat aan het prutsen geweest met een Seiko quartz chronograaf de laatste weken. Lukt maar niet om dat ding op een goede accuraatheid te krijgen (+10 sec. per dag is natuurlijk vreselijk voor een quartz). Heb al gedemagnetizeerd en een paar nieuwe batterijen geprobeerd. De laatste dagen bezig geweest met het reguleerwieltje achterop maar dat lijkt ook weinig effect te hebben. Als het dan allemaal niet lukt, kast dichtmaken en het maar op deze manier gaan dragen


----------



## EricSW

*Re: Café Calibré - effe van onderwerp veranderen.*

ff een vraaagje tussendoor, waar kan ik het beste een 'Orient black Mako' kopen?

Ik had namenlijk een 'hommage' submariner, maar die is kapot gegaan, ben nu opzoek naar een soortgelijk horloge wat het goed doet met bijvoorbeeld een Nato-bandje. Ik zag ook op een site merkloze Submariner-achtige met keramische bezel, ook wel fraai.

Deze: Parnis Marina Militare watch

Is dat wat?


----------



## Lester Burnham

*Re: Café Calibré - effe van onderwerp veranderen.*

Hoi Eric, nouja, met die Chinese horloges is het altijd een beetje een hit or miss. Alhoewel Parnis wel een treetje hoger staat dan een heleboel andere Chinese merken (maar wel nog onder Seagull etc). Ziet eruit als een prima horloge in elk geval, ook heel mooi dat er saffierglas opzit met deze prijs.

Bij een Mako is de kans wat groter dat je 'gewoon' een perfect exemplaar ontvangt. En voor puristen is het leuk dat er een in-house uurwerk inzit.
Ik heb mijn Mako's allemaal via eBay gekocht, is meer dan genoeg aanbod te vinden! Goedkoper is het om het via Orient USA te doen (standaard 50% korting) alleen moet je dan wel een via-via route nemen omdat ze niet direct naar de EU verzenden. Bovendien heb je met spullen vanuit de US (bij mij tenminste) er ook altijd nog een leuke douane-aanslag aanhangen. Gunstiger om via eBay een verkoper in Azie te zoeken.


----------



## GuySie

*Re: Café Calibré - effe van onderwerp veranderen.*



EricSW said:


> Ik zag ook op een site merkloze Submariner-achtige met keramische bezel, ook wel fraai.
> Deze: Parnis Marina Militare watch
> Is dat wat?


Ik heb een vergelijkbaar model, maar dan met PVD kast en keramische bezel. Prima klokje voor het geld en de keramische bezel is ontzettend pretty - je voelt je een klein kind dat naar de glinsteringen loopt te kijken. Maar je loopt wel weer rond met een homage, terwijl de Mako door iedereen wordt gezien als 'echt' horloge.


----------



## EricSW

*Re: Café Calibré - effe van onderwerp veranderen.*

Thnx. Saffierglas is idd wel mooi. Echter voor de helft (43 dollar als je inschrijft op hun site) heb je hem zonder saffier. Denk dat ik voor die ga, ook iets mooier zonder de cijfers op de wijzerplaat.

Mako is toch een wat grotere investering, komt later nog wel.

deze is dat: Parnis Marina Militare watch*https://www.watchuseek.com/member.php?u=22172*

@GuySie: Heb je toevallig fotos van die PVD-versie?


----------



## GuySie

*Re: Café Calibré - effe van onderwerp veranderen.*



EricSW said:


> @GuySie: Heb je toevallig fotos van die PVD-versie?


Zie mijn sig


----------



## EricSW

*Re: Café Calibré - effe van onderwerp veranderen.*

Oeps! :-!


----------



## Lester Burnham

*Re: Café Calibré - effe van onderwerp veranderen.*

Jaaaaa! Na 9 (NE-GEN!!!!) dagen continu dragen (24u per dag) is mijn Seiko BFK vooor het eerst sinds zijn (mannelijk horloge) geboorte aangekomen op het punt dat de maximale capaciteit is bereikt. He-he. Denk niet dat ik ooit (sinds ik begon met mijn horloge-hobby) een horloge meer dagen achtereen heb gedragen. Sterker nog, dat weet ik wel zeker.

[edit] Verdorie. Net tijdens het fitnessen gaf 'ie volle capaciteit aan maar nu is het weer minder  Schijnt zo te zijn dat het na hevig bewegen iets meer aan kan geven dan er werkelijk in de capacitator zit. Maar goed, ik weet dus dat ik dichtbij ben. Nog maar een of twee daagjes langer om dan  Wat een uitputtingsslag :-d Het is af en toe zwaar met deze hobby. Gelukkig bevind ik me onder lotgenoten. Gedeelde smart..


----------



## GuySie

*Re: Café Calibré - effe van onderwerp veranderen.*



Lester Burnham said:


> Jaaaaa! Na 9 (NE-GEN!!!!) dagen continu dragen (24u per dag) is mijn Seiko BFK vooor het eerst sinds zijn (mannelijk horloge) geboorte aangekomen op het punt dat de maximale capaciteit is bereikt. He-he. Denk niet dat ik ooit (sinds ik begon met mijn horloge-hobby) een horloge meer dagen achtereen heb gedragen. Sterker nog, dat weet ik wel zeker.
> 
> [edit] Verdorie. Net tijdens het fitnessen gaf 'ie volle capaciteit aan maar nu is het weer minder  Schijnt zo te zijn dat het na hevig bewegen iets meer aan kan geven dan er werkelijk in de capacitator zit. Maar goed, ik weet dus dat ik dichtbij ben. Nog maar een of twee daagjes langer om dan  Wat een uitputtingsslag :-d Het is af en toe zwaar met deze hobby. Gelukkig bevind ik me onder lotgenoten. Gedeelde smart..


Pfffft, je hebt het wel zwaar hoor, kun je niet makkelijker even die klok openmaken, kinetic accu eruit lepelen en gewoon aan een lader hangen? ;-)


----------



## Lester Burnham

*Re: Café Calibré - effe van onderwerp veranderen.*



GuySie said:


> Pfffft, je hebt het wel zwaar hoor, kun je niet makkelijker even die klok openmaken, kinetic accu eruit lepelen en gewoon aan een lader hangen? ;-)


Ik zou liever de hele module vervangen voor een normale Quartz 
Maar goed, dat wordt wel een erg technisch verhaal op die manier. Dan kan ik het horloge beter meteen weggooien.


----------



## Lester Burnham

*Re: Café Calibré - effe van onderwerp veranderen.*

Ben ik de enige die WUS gebruikt als excuus om iets anders dan toch nog maar een kwartiertje, half uurtje, uurtje uit te stellen? In het bijzonder studie/werk gerelateerde zaken dan uiteraard :-d

Zit nu alweer anderhalf uur te niksen (lees: met WUS/Twitter etc. bezig) om toch nog maar even te wachten met het echte werk. En ik zie dat het intussen bijna half 1 is, dan duw ik de lunch er ook nog maar even tussendoor 

Werkze heren,
Mart


----------



## Bidle

*Re: Café Calibré - effe van onderwerp veranderen.*



Lester Burnham said:


> Ben ik de enige die WUS gebruikt als excuus om iets anders dan toch nog maar een kwartiertje, half uurtje, uurtje uit te stellen? In het bijzonder studie/werk gerelateerde zaken dan uiteraard :-d
> 
> Zit nu alweer anderhalf uur te niksen (lees: met WUS/Twitter etc. bezig) om toch nog maar even te wachten met het echte werk. En ik zie dat het intussen bijna half 1 is, dan duw ik de lunch er ook nog maar even tussendoor
> 
> Werkze heren,
> Mart


Hahha, is idd wel herkenbaar. Zelf moet ik vaak een 10 of 30min wachten en dan zit ik op het forum.


----------



## GuySie

*Re: Café Calibré - effe van onderwerp veranderen.*



Lester Burnham said:


> Ben ik de enige die WUS gebruikt als excuus om iets anders dan toch nog maar een kwartiertje, half uurtje, uurtje uit te stellen? In het bijzonder studie/werk gerelateerde zaken dan uiteraard :-d
> 
> Zit nu alweer anderhalf uur te niksen (lees: met WUS/Twitter etc. bezig) om toch nog maar even te wachten met het echte werk. En ik zie dat het intussen bijna half 1 is, dan duw ik de lunch er ook nog maar even tussendoor


Pass je twitter dan even door, kunnen we elkaar helpen SOG'n


----------



## Lester Burnham

*Re: Café Calibré - effe van onderwerp veranderen.*



GuySie said:


> Pass je twitter dan even door, kunnen we elkaar helpen SOG'n


Wow, hoe kom jij aan die aantallen?  
Heb je zo'n spamrobot ingesteld die zich overal aanmeldt en dan weer vertrekt als je niet binnen een paar dagen gaat terugvolgen? 

Of je bent een BN'er, dat kan ook


----------



## GuySie

*Re: Café Calibré - effe van onderwerp veranderen.*



Lester Burnham said:


> Wow, hoe kom jij aan die aantallen?


Ik ben een van de eerste 100 Nederlanders met een twitter account. Ik meende het serieus toen ik zei dat ik erg into social media ben ;-)


----------



## Lester Burnham

*Re: Café Calibré - effe van onderwerp veranderen.*



GuySie said:


> Ik ben een van de eerste 100 Nederlanders met een twitter account. Ik meende het serieus toen ik zei dat ik erg into social media ben ;-)


Haha, okee, duidelijk ;-)

Heb net zelf wat mensen toegevoegd die er voor zouden moeten zorgen dat mijn aantal followers gaat stijgen de komende tijd. Alleen vind ik er na een half uurtje al niets meer aan. Ik wil van een aantal vrienden/kennissen graag weten wat ze doen alleen die raken nu ondergesneeuwd door allerlei ongewenste Amerikaanse 'spam' in mijn timeline. Denk dat ik die mensen maar weer ga unfollowen. Of is er (dat jij weet) een tool voor dat je alleen tweets kan zien van bepaalde mensen die je volgt?


----------



## GuySie

*Re: Café Calibré - effe van onderwerp veranderen.*

Ik gebruik tweetdeck als programma en heb mensen ingedeeld in lists. Mijn reguliere timeline is een constante rivier van informatie die voorbij scrollt (erg fijn! klinkt raar, maar het geeft je heel snel een goed beeld van wat er in de wereld gebeurt) en die ik bekijk als ik zin/tijd heb. Daarnaast heb ik aparte lists met mensen die ik daadwerkelijk wil volgen - vrienden, familie, celebrities, werkgerelateerd, etc. Die heb ik als aparte kolommen en heb ik ingesteld dat ze een popupje geven als daar wat nieuws in gepost wordt. Op die manier heb ik zowel het globale volledige overzicht, maar raak ik niet de berichten kwijt van mensen die ik echt ken (en me wat kunnen schelen).


----------



## Lester Burnham

*Re: Café Calibré - effe van onderwerp veranderen.*



GuySie said:


> Ik gebruik tweetdeck als programma en heb mensen ingedeeld in lists. Mijn reguliere timeline is een constante rivier van informatie die voorbij scrollt (erg fijn! klinkt raar, maar het geeft je heel snel een goed beeld van wat er in de wereld gebeurt) en die ik bekijk als ik zin/tijd heb. Daarnaast heb ik aparte lists met mensen die ik daadwerkelijk wil volgen - vrienden, familie, celebrities, werkgerelateerd, etc. Die heb ik als aparte kolommen en heb ik ingesteld dat ze een popupje geven als daar wat nieuws in gepost wordt. Op die manier heb ik zowel het globale volledige overzicht, maar raak ik niet de berichten kwijt van mensen die ik echt ken (en me wat kunnen schelen).


Ah bedankt, zal het eens gaan bekijken, klinkt als een prima manier om het kaf van het koren te scheiden.
Helaas helaas hebben ze geen BlackBerry app, maar kan nu iig via web een mooie scheiding maken!


----------



## GuySie

*Re: Café Calibré - effe van onderwerp veranderen.*

In principe kan elke twitter app de native lists (dus niet de groups van tweetdeck zelf) aan, alleen heb je dan niet zo handig de kolomfunctie ingebouwd dus dat betekent meer kliks. Maar in dat opzicht is het doable!


----------



## Lester Burnham

*Re: Café Calibré - effe van onderwerp veranderen.*

Ja, klopt, ik zag net dat die lijsten die ik op tweetdeck heb gemaakt ook op mijn gewone BB Twitter-app te zien zijn. Handig tooltje. 
Ben maar gelijk begonnen met het oppimpen van m'n account nu ik lijsten kan maken, van 28 naar 307 followers in 12 uur 

Nu alleen nog een mooie bulk unfollow tool zoeken en I'm in business


----------



## Racka

Hoi Mart,

Ik heb je hulp nodig, ik hoop dat Mr. G-shock himself 'Sjors' ook meeleest. Door jullie ben ik immers hierin verzeild geraakt! o| (natuurlijk heb ik ook graag de mening van alle andere lezers)

Ik was eigenlijk he-le-maal-niet geïnteresseerd in G-shock's. Maar na de recente post van Sjors over zijn DGK en de daaropvolgende reacties ben ik toch het een en ander gaan onderzoeken en verdomd, het zijn best interessante apparaatjes die Gé-sjoks. Er zitten zelfs een heleboel mooie bij!

We hebben het al over de koorts gehad hè die je krijgt van dit forum. Nou het is tijd voor het eerste medicijn na de Poljot (die ik pas heb gekocht): een G-Shock.

Ik heb in eerste instantie een aantal modellen gevonden die ik interessant vind (die binnen mijn niet al te hoge budget vallen):

1. AW-591MS-1AER

Diameter kast	52 x 48 mm
Hoogte kast	15 mm
Breedte band	22 mm
Gewicht	57.2 gram

Materiaal: 
Kast	Kunststof









2. AWG-101F-4AER

Diameter kast	52 x 46.4 mm
Hoogte kast	14.9 mm
Breedte band	* mm
Gewicht	58 gram

Materiaal: 
Kast	resin band









3: ----AWG-101F-4AER----
Moet zijn GA-100-1A4ER, dank je Mart.

Diameter kast	55 mm x 51.2 mm
Hoogte kast	16.9 mm
Breedte band	* mm
Gewicht	70 gram

Materiaal: 
Kast	resin kast









4: Heavenly High (DW-9005V) van Sjors (inclusief bandje ;-) )









Zoals je ziet toch zijn de meesten ana-digi maar ik vind de laatste wel het mooist, die is ook wat kleiner van formaat dacht ik.

1. Mijn polsformaat is ongeveer even groot als die van jou Mart, denk je dat die eerste drie te groot zijn? Heb je nog andere suggesties?

2. De awg-101 heeft bv een zonnecell en radiosignaal-ontvanger, zijn dit opties het het verschil zouden mogen maken? Maw, zijn deze functies echt van toegevoegde waarde?

3. Zijn er bij de eerste drie naar jullie weten beperkingen met betrekking tot het wisselen van het bandje?

4. Wat zijn jullie indrukken van de bovenstaande horloges?

Om op vraag 1 terug te komen:

Ik heb er geen moeite mee een gebruikte te kopen of nos exemplaren te kopen, dus het mogen ook oudere modellen zijn.

Het hoeven niet perse analoge modellen te zijn.
Liefst donkerblauw, daarna zwart. Blauw of rood tintje mag.
(ik sta open voor andere suggesties)

Alvast bedankt.


----------



## Lester Burnham

Racka said:


> Hoi Mart,
> 
> Ik heb je hulp nodig, ik hoop ook dat Mr. G-shock himself 'Sjors' meeleest. Door jullie ben ik immers hierin verzeild geraakt! o| (natuurlijk heb ik ook graag de mening van alle andere lezers)
> 
> Ik was eigenlijk he-le-maal-niet geïnteresseerd in G-shock's. Maar na de recente post van Sjors over zijn DGK en de daaropvolgende reacties ben ik toch het een en ander gaan onderzoeken en verdomd, het zijn best interessante apparaatjes die Gé-sjoks. Er zitten zelfs een heleboel mooie bij!
> 
> We hebben het al over de koorts gehad hè die je krijgt van dit forum. Nou het is tijd voor het eerste medicijn na de Poljot (die ik pas heb gekocht): een G-Shock.
> 
> Ik heb in eerste instantie een aantal modellen gevonden die ik interessant vind (die binnen mijn niet al te hoge budget vallen):
> 
> 1. AW-591MS-1AER
> 
> Diameter kast 52 x 48 mm
> Hoogte kast 15 mm
> Breedte band 22 mm
> Gewicht 57.2 gram
> 
> Materiaal:
> Kast Kunststof
> 
> View attachment 396889
> 
> 
> 2. AWG-101F-4AER
> 
> Diameter kast 52 x 46.4 mm
> Hoogte kast 14.9 mm
> Breedte band * mm
> Gewicht 58 gram
> 
> Materiaal:
> Kast resin band
> 
> View attachment 396891
> 
> 
> 3: AWG-101F-4AER
> 
> Diameter kast 55 mm x 51.2 mm
> Hoogte kast 16.9 mm
> Breedte band * mm
> Gewicht 70 gram
> 
> Materiaal:
> Kast resin kast
> 
> View attachment 396896
> 
> 
> 4: Heavenly High (DW-9005V) van Sjors (inclusief bandje ;-) )
> 
> View attachment 396899
> 
> 
> Zoals je ziet toch zijn de meesten ana-digi maar ik vind de laatste wel het mooist, die is ook wat kleiner van formaat dacht ik.
> 
> 1. Mijn polsformaat is ongeveer even groot als die van jou Mart, denk je dat die eerste drie te groot zijn? Heb je nog andere suggesties?
> 
> 2. De awg-101 heeft bv een zonnecell en radiosignaal-ontvanger, zijn dit opties het het verschil zouden mogen maken? Maw, zijn deze functies echt van toegevoegde waarde?
> 
> 3. Zijn er bij de eerste drie naar jullie weten beperkingen met betrekking tot het wisselen van het bandje?
> 
> 4. Wat zijn jullie indrukken van de bovenstaande horloges?
> 
> Om op vraag 1 terug te komen:
> 
> Ik heb er geen moeite mee een gebruikte te kopen of nos exemplaren te kopen, dus het mogen ook oudere modellen zijn.
> 
> Het hoeven niet perse analoge modellen te zijn.
> Liefst donkerblauw, daarna zwart. Blauw of rood tintje mag.
> (ik sta open voor andere suggesties)
> 
> Alvast bedankt.


Hoi Rachid, leuk om te zien dat er weer iemand richting de G-Shocks gaat! Eigenlijk zouden ze Sjors (en mij ook een beetje) ervoor moeten betalen bij Casio :-d

Ik moet zeggen dat ik geen enkele ana-digi heb uit de G-Shock lijn, die van mij zijn allemaal volledig digitaal. Weet wel dat Sjors er een heleboel heeft dus hij kan misschien wat specifieker zijn.

G-Shocks horen groot en lomp te zijn, ik denk dan ook dat je ze allevier wel zou moeten kunnen hebben. Die derde (Ga-100 dacht ik, dat modelnummer klopt niet wat er bij jou bijstaat) is duidelijk de grootste van de drie. Ik heb dit model zelf nooit aangedurft, maar ben een paar maanden terug een keer in het G-Shock walhalla van Sjors langsgeweest, heb (o.a.) deze gepast en ik denk dat ik het toch wel zou kunnen dragen. Maar dat is een kwestie van smaak uiteraard! Dit model is overigens wel redelijk mainstream, ook bij Nederlandse retailers, heb het ook bij de V&D gezien bijvoorbeeld. Dus het is redelijk makkelijk om deze maat zelf eens een keer uit te gaan proberen |>

Over de zonnecel (tough solar) en atomic functies. Ik ben zelf niet zo'n fan van tough solar, dit vooral omdat ik het nogal een taak vind om ze allemaal opgeladen te houden. Zeker met een grotere verzameling kan dat nogal een gedoe worden. Als je het bij 1 of twee G-Shocks houdt zijn ze misschien wel opgeladen te houden puur door het dragen. Maar goed, (ik zal je er vast op voorbereiden) 1 of 2 G-Shocks kan je nooit hebben. Worden er altijd meer  
Alleen Guy blijft nog een beetje hangen op 1, maar dat gaat ook nog wel veranderen ;-)
Die atomische functie is wel zeer interessant, in mijn ogen zelfs onmisbaar als je een grote (mechanische) verzameling hebt die je enigszins in de buurt van de 'echte' tijd wil houden. Ik stem mijn horloges altijd af op mijn atomic G-Shock, zou echt niet meer zonder kunnen!

Over de bandjes durf ik niet zo veel te zeggen, ik heb ze allemaal nog op het originele rubber!

Groetjes!
Mart


----------



## Racka

*Re: Café Calibré - effe van onderwerp veranderen.*

Bedankt voor het antwoord Mart, ik denk dat ik ook voor een digitale versie ga. Het voelt anders niet goed en zal uiteindelijk toch een volledig digitale willen hebben.
(((Maar even wat anders. Via mijn tapatalk op mijn mobiel is mijn post #110 maar zo op de pc is het #15. Dat was eigenlijk niet de bedoeling. Heb je enig idee hoe dit gefixed kan worden? Ik gun de post eigenlijk wat meer aandacht ;-)))) Is mijn fout, display stond op hybrid mode ipv linear mode.

Trouwens ik heb er een gevonden die een redelijke kans maakt (tenzij het hier door de kenners afgeraden wordt). De Mudman G9000MX-2.


----------



## Lester Burnham

*Re: Café Calibré - effe van onderwerp veranderen.*

Hey Rachid, de Mudman is sowieso een wat kleiner model binnen het G-Shock programma. Lekker simpel, niet tough solar, wel een opvallend kleurtje. Prima keuze lijkt me |>

Sterker nog, ik heb zelf precies dezelfde ;-)


----------



## GuySie

Lester Burnham said:


> Alleen Guy blijft nog een beetje hangen op 1, maar dat gaat ook nog wel veranderen ;-)


Lach maar, ik was met het mooie weer buiten al aan het googlen wat een goed kleiner lente/zomer kleurig modelletje G-Shock zou zijn :| jullie zijn sowieso een slechte invloed ;-)


----------



## Martin_B

GuySie said:


> Lach maar, ik was met het mooie weer buiten al aan het googlen wat een goed kleiner lente/zomer kleurig modelletje G-Shock zou zijn :| jullie zijn sowieso een slechte invloed ;-)


Koop gewoon een witte en daarnaast:










:-d


----------



## Racka

Hahahah, zal het uiteindelijk wel op neerkomen ja.


----------



## Racka




----------



## Lester Burnham

Hahaha, ook al zo'n lolcat fan? ;-)

Deze kan ik helaas heel vaak toepassen hiero :-d









Wordt trouwens een weekend vol werk voor mij, weinig tijd voor carnaval ;-)


----------



## Racka

Lester Burnham said:


> Hahaha, ook al zo'n lolcat fan? ;-)
> 
> Deze kan ik helaas heel vaak toepassen hiero :-d
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wordt trouwens een weekend vol werk voor mij, weinig tijd voor carnaval ;-)


Lol, funny one.

Jammer van de carnaval, ik als utrechter doe er eigenlijk niet zo aan mee. Ik vind het wel leuk om te zien trouwens, ziet er altijd heel gezellig uit.
Balen man, als het wel je ding is en moet werken. Ik heb collega's die er zelfs maandag vrij voor hebben genomen. 
Ach, je hebt altijd wus nog om je tussendoor te kunnen vermaken.


----------



## Lester Burnham

Racka said:


> Lol, funny one.
> 
> Jammer van het carnaval, ik als utrechter doe er eigenlijk niet zo aan mee. Ik vind het wel leuk om te zien trouwens, ziet er altijd heel gezellig uit.
> Balen man, als het wel je ding is en moet werken. Ik heb collega's die er zelfs maandag vrij voor hebben genomen.
> Ach, je hebt altijd wus nog om je tussendoor te kunnen vermaken.


Hehe, ik had er anders ook niet aan meegedaan hoor 
Gelukkig zijn er ook nog Brabanders die de boel draaiende houden terwijl de rest aan het feesten is :-d


----------



## Racka

Lekkere wedstrijd hoor! Barcelona-Arsenal...


----------



## Lester Burnham

Zeker weten, kom net thuis van werk, het eerste wat ik zag is dat messi werd gefeliciteerd, jammer dat ik het niet live heb gezien, dan heb je toch zo'n heerlijk "nee, dat KAN helemaal niet" gevoel dat ik nu heb moeten missen 

Toepasselijke tweet die Rio Ferdinand net op twitter heeft gezet:
"You know what, I just tried to flick it over the keeper + volley it in the goal on fifa + it isn't possible tweeps!! #justsaying"


----------



## Racka

Lester Burnham said:


> Zeker weten, kom net thuis van werk, het eerste wat ik zag is dat messi werd gefeliciteerd, jammer dat ik het niet live heb gezien, dan heb je toch zo'n heerlijk "nee, dat KAN helemaal niet" gevoel dat ik nu heb moeten missen
> 
> Toepasselijke tweet die Rio Ferdinand net op twitter heeft gezet:
> "You know what, I just tried to flick it over the keeper + volley it in the goal on fifa + it isn't possible tweeps!! #justsaying"


Hahahah grappig dat hij dat meteen tweet, zou hij blij zijn?
Was een hele mooie goal van Messi, die heb je waarschijnlijk al gezien in een samenvatting. Je had het echt live moeten zien, het kwam echt op zo'n Messi moment.


----------



## Lester Burnham

Wat jammer voor Van Persie, was een hele andere wedstrijd geworden zonder die rode kaart. Maar goed, vind het zelf uiteindelijk toch wel het leukst dat we nog even langer kunnen genieten van Messi & co in de CL.


----------



## Racka

Daar heb je gelijk in, ak heb ik wel een zwak voor van Persie. Wellicht kan Afellay nog een goaltje meepikken.


----------



## Lester Burnham

Wat een heerlijk weer vandaag! Omdat niemand zo gek was om vandaag de IKEA op te zoeken kon ik al rond een uur of 3 weer naar huis. Zestien graden op de thermometer, meteen m'n loopschoenen aangetrokken en eens wat kilometers (11 ongeveer) gemaakt dus. Was niet echt comfortabel omdat ik op m'n werk ook al van 8 tot 3 had gestaan/gelopen maar toch, laat die lente maar komen |>


----------



## Dimer

Zag er inderdaad goed uit vandaag! Ik kan nu al niet wachten op de zon, lekker met de auto touren, heerlijk!


----------



## Racka

Mart, ik hoop voor je dat je nu wel kan kijken!


----------



## Racka

Trouwens, muddie ligt klaar bij tnt. Morgen ophalen!

Ik baalde wel toen ik thuis kwam, dat ze niet nog een keer langs zouden komen. 

0-1 !!! Mazzeltje.


----------



## Lester Burnham

Ja hoor, deze keer ben ik er bij vanaf het begin ;-)

Alhoewel, toch niet helemaal. Letterlijk op het moment van de aftrap gooide ik een compleet glas frisdrank om op m'n bureau, en het droop ook gelijk achter het bureau waardoor ik de hele kamer zowat heb moeten ombouwen :-d Maar goed, na een minuutje of 20 kon ik mijn interesse weer helemaal naar Bayern-Inter verleggen!










Iets met Murphy's law :-d

Hopelijk kunnen we ook zo genieten van de tweede helft, zag er boeiend uit net!

Ohja, ben benieuwd hoe die Mudman je bevalt morgen!


----------



## Racka

Hahah das K U T  op zo'n moment. Wel grappig, ik kan me precies inbeelden hoe dat gegaan moet zijn. Heb natuurlijk ook wel eens zulke (stomme) dingen waardoor je o|

Ik zal morgen in de laatste aanwinst thread laten weten hoe en wat.


----------



## Lester Burnham

Het is een uur of vier, ik wil graag een pilske barman! 
Of ben ik dat zelf hier? Hmmmm. Zal eens een vacature openzetten voor die functie in Café Calibré. Iemand? 

Fijn weekend heren!


----------



## Racka

Lester Burnham said:


> Het is een uur of vier, ik wil graag een pilske barman!
> Of ben ik dat zelf hier? Hmmmm. Zal eens een vacature openzetten voor die functie in Café Calibré. Iemand?
> 
> Fijn weekend heren!


Lol... ... Dat is dan twee minuut vijftig aub.


----------



## Lester Burnham

Maak er dan maar twee van  Als ik ook in euro's ipv minuten kan betalen tenminste!


----------



## Racka

Lester Burnham said:


> Maak er dan maar twee van  Als ik ook in euro's ipv minuten kan betalen tenminste![/QUOTE
> 
>  Deze zijn van 't huis. Wij doen hier niet aan geld... Voor elk biertje dat je hier krijgt moet er €2,00 in je horlogepot. Dat zijn de regels...


----------



## Lester Burnham

Haha, dat is een goede huisregel 

Als ik er er dan gewoon 5 per nacht neem hier, kan ik over een jaartje een mooie (licht gebruikte) Submariner kopen!

Spring nu op de fiets richting de wedstrijd tussen de clubs van onze steden


----------



## Racka

Veel plezier!!


----------



## Dimer

Lester Burnham said:


> Haha, dat is een goede huisregel
> 
> Als ik er er dan gewoon 5 per nacht neem hier, kan ik over een jaartje een mooie (licht gebruikte) Submariner kopen!
> 
> Spring nu op de fiets richting de wedstrijd tussen de clubs van onze steden




Ik ben bang dat wij uit de race zijn... In een week twee hoofdprijzen weggegeven. Dan maar de beker pakken!


----------



## Lester Burnham

Jullie mogen de troostprijs hebben Dimer 

Stond toevallig net op het punt om effe langs het stadion te gaan om kaartjes te kopen voor Benfica.


----------



## Dimer

Tsja, wat kan ik zeggen.. Donderdag was drama, kansloos ten onder tegen die Russen en gister was gewoon knullig.. eerlijk waar, als ik zo stond te verdedigen bij Buitenveldert zondag 7 dan zou ik gewisseld worden!


----------



## EricSW

ff iets heel anders. 
Ik heb de ipad2 bij Apple besteld en krijg hem, als alles goed gaat, over twee weken.
Nog meer mensen hier de nieuwe ipad besteld, of al gekocht?


----------



## Lester Burnham

Heb er wel even mee staan spelen bij een Mac-store, maar zelf niet gekocht. Ik kan er toch te weinig toepassingen voor bedenken waar ik mijn smartphone of laptop niet al voor heb.
Blijft natuurlijk wel mooi speelgoed, alvast gefeliciteerd ermee :-!


----------



## EricSW

Lester Burnham said:


> Heb er wel even mee staan spelen bij een Mac-store, maar zelf niet gekocht. Ik kan er toch te weinig toepassingen voor bedenken waar ik mijn smartphone of laptop niet al voor heb.
> Blijft natuurlijk wel mooi speelgoed, alvast gefeliciteerd ermee :-!


Het is eigenlijk ook gewoon grote-mensen speelgoed, maar wilde er al een tijdje één hebben, vond het wel een mooi moment nu. Ik ben ook een soort early-adapter van Apple, omdat ik in de grafische wereld werk. Ik heb ook nog nooit een 'normale' pc gehad. Weet niet eens precies hoe Windows werkt....:-(

Ben wel benieuwd hoe de ipad bevalt straks. Zit nu de halve avond met de iphone op internet te struinen vanaf de bank, dus dan is zo'n ipad wel een stuk handiger (lees: groter)


----------



## Lester Burnham

EricSW said:


> Het is eigenlijk ook gewoon grote-mensen speelgoed, maar wilde er al een tijdje één hebben, vond het wel een mooi moment nu. Ik ben ook een soort early-adapter van Apple, omdat ik in de grafische wereld werk. Ik heb ook nog nooit een 'normale' pc gehad. Weet niet eens precies hoe Windows werkt....:-(
> 
> Ben wel benieuwd hoe de ipad bevalt straks. Zit nu de halve avond met de iphone op internet te struinen vanaf de bank, dus dan is zo'n ipad wel een stuk handiger (lees: groter)


Ja okee, in dat geval lijkt een Ipad me wel een praktische oplossing. Ik ken heel wat mensen die ook een iPad hebben en ze zijn er zonder uitzondering allemaal heel blij mee.


----------



## Sjors

*Re: Die catalogus....ja...die heb je "mee-betaald" hoor ! Akkoord of niet ?*

Ik heb al een iPhone, die een beetje erg oud aan het worden is, dus ik wil een nieuwe kopen als er een nieuwe versie uitkomt. Ik zie wel potentieel in een iPad, maar nu nog even niet (ik wil ook eerst een MacBook trouwens).


----------



## Lester Burnham

*Re: Die catalogus....ja...die heb je "mee-betaald" hoor ! Akkoord of niet ?*

Ik surf elke dag naar de Cyanide&Happiness strip van de dag, vandaag een horloge-gerelateerde 










Wel een beetje confronterend helaas


----------



## Bidle

*Re: Die catalogus....ja...die heb je "mee-betaald" hoor ! Akkoord of niet ?*

Hij is leuk!

Wat betreft de iPad2.... leuk ding, maar vind er weinig extra's opzitten t.o.v. de gewone iPad. Verder zelf al een iPhone en MBP, dus vind het eigenlijk wel goed zo. Heb overigens de MBP nog niet zo lang en kan ik iedereen aanraden. Had eigenlijk veel eerder moeten overstappen. ;-)


----------



## Eek!

*Re: Die catalogus....ja...die heb je "mee-betaald" hoor ! Akkoord of niet ?*



Bidle said:


> Hij is leuk!
> 
> Heb overigens de MBP nog niet zo lang en kan ik iedereen aanraden. Had eigenlijk veel eerder moeten overstappen. ;-)


Kan niet, ik speel graag games. :-d
En ik ben .Net-ontwikkelaar, dus voor mij is het beter dat iedereen Windows blijft gebruiken. Moet de horloges toch ergens van betalen.


----------



## Lester Burnham

*Re: Die catalogus....ja...die heb je "mee-betaald" hoor ! Akkoord of niet ?*

Haha, wees maar gerust, ik blijf Microsoft elke keer weer trouw ;-)

Meer een kwestie van luiheid waarschijnlijk, maar ach, ignorance is bliss


----------



## GuySie

*Re: Die catalogus....ja...die heb je "mee-betaald" hoor ! Akkoord of niet ?*



Eek! said:


> Kan niet, ik speel graag games. :-d


Ik ook. Daarom ben ik jaren geleden overgestapt van een hardcore game PC naar een iMac en een Xbox360.

Beste keus _ooit_.


----------



## Bidle

*Re: Die catalogus....ja...die heb je "mee-betaald" hoor ! Akkoord of niet ?*

Helemaal goed, heb zelf ook een 360 en een Wii staan.

Moet zeggen dat ze meer stil uit staan dan aan, heb van die vlagen dat ik twee dagen achterelkaar een spelletje doe met wat mensen die ik ken... en dan weer maanden niks.

Snap trouwens nog steeds niet waarom je met de hedendaagse pc's niet meer de oude spellen kan doen!??

Lijkt me echt super om nog een keer die oude klassiekers te spelen:
- Airborne Ranger
- Operation Wolf
- Sopwith
- etc.


----------



## Eek!

*Re: Die catalogus....ja...die heb je "mee-betaald" hoor ! Akkoord of niet ?*



Bidle said:


> Helemaal goed, heb zelf ook een 360 en een Wii staan.
> Snap trouwens nog steeds niet waarom je met de hedendaagse pc's niet meer de oude spellen kan doen!??
> 
> Lijkt me echt super om nog een keer die oude klassiekers te spelen:
> - Airborne Ranger
> - Operation Wolf
> - Sopwith
> - etc.


DOSBox, an x86 emulator with DOS en je kunt ze weer spelen. Het kost wel wat meer moeite ja, dat wel. Maar het is mogelijk.


----------



## Lester Burnham

*Re: Die catalogus....ja...die heb je "mee-betaald" hoor ! Akkoord of niet ?*

Over nostaligische spelletjes; ik ben een paar weken terug zelfs nog op zoek gegaan of ik nog ergens een nieuwe Nintendo 64 kon vinden. 
Die zijn er nog wel, maar daar betaal je 800 dollar voor, dat gaat mij net iets te ver


----------



## Bidle

*Re: Die catalogus....ja...die heb je "mee-betaald" hoor ! Akkoord of niet ?*



Eek! said:


> DOSBox, an x86 emulator with DOS en je kunt ze weer spelen. Het kost wel wat meer moeite ja, dat wel. Maar het is mogelijk.


Meen je niet, nooit geweten.... ga daar zeker binnenkort eens naar kijken; Thx!


----------



## GuySie

*Re: Die catalogus....ja...die heb je "mee-betaald" hoor ! Akkoord of niet ?*



Bidle said:


> Lijkt me echt super om nog een keer die oude klassiekers te spelen:
> - Airborne Ranger
> - Operation Wolf
> - Sopwith
> - etc.


Veel van die ouwe spellen krijg een nieuw leven als iPad remake, XBLA/PSN/Wii arcade games, etc! Check bv Operation Wow op de iPad als OW kloon, of Attitude op de desktop als Sopwith kloon:
YouTube - Altitude Game: Gameplay Footage


----------



## Martin_B

*Re: Die catalogus....ja...die heb je "mee-betaald" hoor ! Akkoord of niet ?*

Ik heb ooit de ZX Spectrum emulator gekocht om al mijn oude spelletjes te kunnen spelen. Eén van de favorieten was Varth, of equivalenten daarvan. Zie ook: Varth


----------



## Bidle

*Re: Die catalogus....ja...die heb je "mee-betaald" hoor ! Akkoord of niet ?*

Vanmiddag even geprobeerd met z'n emulator, maar krijg er niks mee voor elkaar!! Hahaha, hoezo ik ben goed met computers....


----------



## EricSW

*Re: Die catalogus....ja...die heb je "mee-betaald" hoor ! Akkoord of niet ?*

Ik heb de ipad inmiddels en ben er echt heel blij mee. Hij is idd niet zo vernieuwend ten opzichte van de eerste ipad, maar ik had er geen, dus dat maakt niets uit. Hij is wel erg snel, en de verkrijgbare, op Ipad2 geoptimaliseerde, spellen zijn erg gaaf. En er worden idd erg veel 'oude' spellen opnieuw ontwikkeld voor de ipad en iphone.

Heel tevreden met de aanschaf tot nu toe. Verder ideaal natuurlijk voor op het interweb.


----------



## Bidle

*Re: Die catalogus....ja...die heb je "mee-betaald" hoor ! Akkoord of niet ?*

Nu we het toch over games hebben; wel erg off-topic, maar daar is dit topic toch ook een beetje voor!

Heb een 360 en Mortal Kombat kwam weer uit. Weet nog dat ik MK1 helemaal grijs heb gespeeld. Nu dus Mortal Kombat 9, heb hem al binnen en echt weer dat old-skool gevoel. Nog leuker dat ik een paar classic kostuums heb en gewoon de classic fatality van Sub-Zero heb unlocked. Volgens mij echt één van de eerste in de wereld want kon hem nergens vinden. Ben normaal niet zo fanatiek maar deze wilde ik nog wel even delen, want na een paar moves proberen was het raak. Dus gelijk een twee filmpjes op youtube geknald met het bewijs. Hahaha,

Wel grappig want dit geeft dat extra old-skool gevoel juist weer. Voor de gamers onder ons staat het Scorpion filmpje ook online!

Sub-Zero


----------



## Lester Burnham

*Re: Die catalogus....ja...die heb je "mee-betaald" hoor ! Akkoord of niet ?*

Ben niet zo thuis in de videogames, heb alleen nostalgische gevoelens voor spellen als Super Mario 64 en natuurlijk (wat een ge-wel-dig spel in die tijd) Goldeneye 64.

Net een tuinfeestje afgerond hier, tot na middernacht nog in de tuin gezeten in een t-shirtje met korte broek en teenslippers. Mooi mooi!


----------



## Racka

Ik heb een hele tijd battlefield 2: bad company gespeeld. Online shooter op de ps3. Oorlogsspel waarbij teamwork belangrijk is. Ik heb er al een tijd niet meer achter gezeten. Tja, als je hiero hangt heb je daar niet echt tijd meer voor hè!


----------



## Bidle

Moet zeggen, dat de 360 hier soms ook maanden niks doet. Enkel MK kon ik niet aan me voorbij laten gaan, heb dit vroeger nog in de arcade hallen gespeeld dus mede daarom is het erg leuk om weer eens te doen. Helaas niet meer zo goed..... gaat me allemaal toch te snel, ben oud aan het worden. ;-)


----------



## Dimer

Hij komt steeds dichterbij!!


----------



## Bidle

Oh leuk, ... een shirtje op Ebay wat bijna afloopt en je bent de hoogste bieder!??


----------



## Lester Burnham

Nah, denk niet dat ze het aandurven om er nu al een derde ster op te naaien 
Na elke speelronde is het weer precies andersom de laatste tijd, laten we eerst maar eens afwachten hoe het gaat lopen in het Abe Lenstra!


----------



## Dimer

Lester Burnham said:


> Nah, denk niet dat ze het aandurven om er nu al een derde ster op te naaien
> Na elke speelronde is het weer precies andersom de laatste tijd, laten we eerst maar eens afwachten hoe het gaat lopen in het Abe Lenstra!


Ik wacht ook rustig af totdat ik het officieel kan laten doen via Ajax, dan komt er meteen een nieuwe  Ik denk dat iedereen zich deze jongen nog wel kan herinneren:










Maar Heerenveen uit is geen makkie. Nu is Heerenveen niet bijster sterk dit seizoen... dus het moet de doen zijn. Maar we gaan het zien! Ik denk en hoop dat het wederom allemaal op de laatste speeldag gaat gebeuren. Als je naar de topscorers lijst kijkt, dan zou het wel erg grappig zijn als Ajax de titel pakt. In de top 10 komen geen Ajacieden voor...


----------



## Lester Burnham

Dimer said:


> Ik wacht ook rustig af totdat ik het officieel kan laten doen via Ajax, dan komt er meteen een nieuwe  Ik denk dat iedereen zich deze jongen nog wel kan herinneren:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Maar Heerenveen uit is geen makkie. Nu is Heerenveen niet bijster sterk dit seizoen... dus het moet de doen zijn. Maar we gaan het zien! Ik denk en hoop dat het wederom allemaal op de laatste speeldag gaat gebeuren. Als je naar de topscorers lijst kijkt, dan zou het wel erg grappig zijn als Ajax de titel pakt. In de top 10 komen geen Ajacieden voor...


Tja, alledrie de topclubs hebben gewoon een compleet flutseizoen gedraaid 

Een paar jaar terug haalden PSV en Ajax ieder jaar 80+ punten, soms richting de 90, en we zitten nu, met twee potjes te gaan, nog steeds halverwege de 60.

Maar goed, zodra een van de drie ploegen de schaal omhoog houdt is dat direct weer vergeten.


----------



## Lester Burnham

Nou Dimer, dat wordt dan een verdraaid spannende wedstrijd voor jullie, de 15de :-d

Als PSV een driepunter pakt tegen Groningen worden wij tweede en gaat de wedstrijd van jullie tegen Twente dus om Titel+CHampions League of derde plaats en Euro League. Nogal een verschil!


----------



## Dimer

Lester Burnham said:


> Nou Dimer, dat wordt dan een verdraaid spannende wedstrijd voor jullie, de 15de :-d
> 
> Als PSV een driepunter pakt tegen Groningen worden wij tweede en gaat de wedstrijd van jullie tegen Twente dus om Titel+CHampions League of derde plaats en Euro League. Nogal een verschil!


Het wordt inderdaad heel erg spannend!! En dan volgende week ook nog de generale repetitie, dit worden twee spannende weken. Morgen ook een leuke pot trouwens


----------



## EricSW

Zo, net terug van vakantie in Turkije, niet te geloven wat ze daar aan replica-horloges verkopen zeg.... had wel verwacht dat je een 'homage' rolex kon kopen daar, maar niet dat ze werkelijk van elk duur horlogemerk ongeveer de hele collectie 2010 en 2011 hebben liggen. Werkelijk alle kleuren en uitvoeringen van vrijwel alles wat je hier op WUS voorbij ziet komen hebben ze daar als replica. Heb me echt staan vergapen... Maar goed, heb er toch eentje meegenomen. Maar ik geef m'n geld uiteindelijk toch liever uit aan een echte Seiko of een Getat, om maar wat te noemen.


----------



## joost73

Dimer said:


> . Als je naar de topscorers lijst kijkt, dan zou het wel erg grappig zijn als Ajax de titel pakt. In de top 10 komen geen Ajacieden voor...


afgelopen zondag was het erg gezellig in de goffert ..;-)







vlemie schupte er 4 in


----------



## Bidle

Dat is redelijk uitzonderlijk toch; 4 doelpunten door één speler?


----------



## Lester Burnham

Bidle said:


> Dat is redelijk uitzonderlijk toch; 4 doelpunten door één speler?


Zeker voor een club als NEC inderdaad!

Record zal trouwens nog wel even op naam blijven staan van Afonso Alves, die een jaar of drie geleden een keer 7 goals scoorde namens Heerenveen in een wedstrijd tegen Heracles (9-1 uitslag zo uit m'n hoofd).


----------



## Bidle

Lester Burnham said:


> Zeker voor een club als NEC inderdaad!
> 
> .


Is een slechte club hè!!?



;-)


----------



## Lester Burnham

Bidle said:


> Is een slechte club hè!!?
> 
> 
> 
> ;-)


En dan nu maar afwachten in welke mate Joost een die-hard hooligan is ;-)

Nee hoor, niks mis mee, nec! Daar in die regio zitten een paar andere ploegen waar ik veel minder mee heb :-d


----------



## Bidle

Lester Burnham said:


> En dan nu maar afwachten in welke mate Joost een die-hard hooligan is ;-)
> 
> Nee hoor, niks mis mee, nec! Daar in die regio zitten een paar andere ploegen waar ik veel minder mee heb :-d


Ik ook met name dat geel zwarte geneuzel ed.

enne Joost kan het wel hebben, maar is wel een echte aanhanger van NEC!


----------



## Dimer

Ze hebben daar in Nijmegen dan ook een spitsentrainer die van de juiste school komt


----------



## Lester Burnham

Dimer said:


> Ze hebben daar in Nijmegen dan ook een spitsentrainer die van de juiste school komt


Ohja, inderdaad, heel goed punt Dimer!


----------



## joost73

Dimer said:


> Ze hebben daar in Nijmegen dan ook een spitsentrainer die van de juiste school komt


dat is inmiddels alweer verleden tijd ... viel me op dat vlemie de laatste tijd al vaker dank aan de Gier uitte en Kluivert minder genoemd werd (was wel geinig dat we Patrick laatst nog even bij de training zagen :-! )

laat me btw niet snel gek maken.. werk in brabant ...en daar heb je vooral psv en ajax fans.
en gelukkig kon ik ze afgelopen seizoen genoeg terug pesten :-d

heb wel net m'n nieuwe klokkie af ... zal nog even foto's maken

afgelopen zondag ... foto vanaf de tv in pauze stand, is niet 100% scherp maar we staan er mooi samen met onze topscoorder op b-)


----------



## Lester Burnham

Oeh, mooi zwart topje heb je aan joh! Je buurvrouw heeft een hartje op haar shirt, is dat niet een beetje Heerenveens?


----------



## joost73

Lester Burnham said:


> Oeh, mooi zwart topje heb je aan joh! Je buurvrouw heeft een hartje op haar shirt, is dat niet een beetje Heerenveens?


yep, zo gaat dat op m'n werk ook vaak ... vooral als NEC heeft gewonnen :-d

vandaag is toevallig deze casio binnen gekomen, de bezel etc had ik al ... maar de rode 6900 heeft geen echt rood display en deze wel b-)


----------



## Bidle

joost73 said:


> yep, zo gaat dat op m'n werk ook vaak ... vooral als NEC heeft gewonnen :-d
> 
> vandaag is toevallig deze casio binnen gekomen, de bezel etc had ik al ... maar de rode 6900 heeft geen echt rood display en deze wel b-)


Het horloge past idd wel erg goed!!


----------



## joost73

thnx


----------



## Lester Burnham

Ja, die combi kan ik ook wel waarderen |>
Is dat ook echt je bijgeloofhorloge geworden? Altijd om naar de Goffert?

Je hebt me wel aan het denken gekregen, misschien dat ik een PSV-horloge moet gaan maken, dat zal komend seizoen alle onheil doen wegblijven!

*gaat op zoek naar een rood-witte NATO*


----------



## joost73

Lester Burnham said:


> Ja, die combi kan ik ook wel waarderen |>
> Is dat ook echt je bijgeloofhorloge geworden? Altijd om naar de Goffert?
> 
> Je hebt me wel aan het denken gekregen, misschien dat ik een PSV-horloge moet gaan maken, dat zal komend seizoen alle onheil doen wegblijven!
> 
> *gaat op zoek naar een rood-witte NATO*


thnx :-!
- de ene keer gaat ie wel om en laatst toevallig niet ...dus wie weet kan ik hem beter thuis laten :think: ;-)

je hebt de dw-5600 erik haze ...ook rood wit


----------



## Martin_B

Lester Burnham said:


> *gaat op zoek naar een rood-witte NATO*


Da's makkelijk, kun je ook niet in de problemen komen met supporters van tenminste drie andere clubs die dezelfde kleuren gebruiken ;-)


----------



## Lester Burnham

Martin_B said:


> Da's makkelijk, kun je ook niet in de problemen komen met supporters van tenminste drie andere clubs die dezelfde kleuren gebruiken ;-)


Haha, nee nee, ik heb al besloten dat ik er alleen een wil met rood-wit-rood-wit-rood erop  Vijf banen ;-)

Andere rood-wit combi's was ik al tegengekomen maar die leken te veel op andere rood-witte clubs :-d


----------



## Bidle

Ben benieuwd of je die vind?? Zal ook eens voor je zoeken!


----------



## EricSW

De meeste 'afwijkende' nato's die je op het web ziet worden in kleine oplagen gemaakt en zijn meestal 18mm. Heb laatst ook zitten zoeken naar allerlei combinaties. Met afwijkend bedoel ik diegene die niet bij alle bekende winkels worden aangeboden.


----------



## Lester Burnham

Bidle said:


> Ben benieuwd of je die vind?? Zal ook eens voor je zoeken!


Thanks! |>



EricSW said:


> De meeste 'afwijkende' nato's die je op het web ziet worden in kleine oplagen gemaakt en zijn meestal 18mm. Heb laatst ook zitten zoeken naar allerlei combinaties. Met afwijkend bedoel ik diegene die niet bij alle bekende winkels worden aangeboden.


Ja klopt, nou goed, 18mm is ook prima, kan ik er een leuke Rus bij gaan zoeken ofzo!


----------



## Bidle

Kom enkel de zwart rode tegen...... Hmmm,...

Verder niet als basis een rus maar een echt PSV horloge natuurlijk ;-) :










of


----------



## Martin_B

Niet genoeg streepkes. wel mooi:

NATO Strap Regimental Red White NATO G10 Military Nylon Strap - Gnomon Watches - Watches + Accessories + Emotions










Ik heb nog wel een mooi rood wit gestreepte polo waar deze mooi bij zou staan.


----------



## Bidle

Martin_B said:


> Niet genoeg streepkes. wel mooi:
> 
> Ik heb nog wel een mooi rood wit gestreepte polo waar deze mooi bij zou staan.


Mooi Ajax bandje.

:rodekaart ;-)


----------



## joost73

je komt op ebay toch aardig wat kleuren tegen .. rood/wit ook , ik sla die natuurlijk altijd over ;-)

we waren laatst in duitsland, en stonden we bij een Bayern munchen shop, en omdat we verder niks konden vinden leek het me wel geinig een shirtje mee te nemen.
na het nog een keer rond kijken ineens ... "He dat gaat helemaal niet, das op een afstand precies PSV ..." de verkoper keek me een beetje vreemd aan en het kwartje viel volgens ons niet.
shirt is niet mee gegaan ... op m'n werk in Brabant ... snapte ze het ook niet (zeiden ze ;-))


----------



## Bidle

joost73 said:


> je komt op ebay toch aardig wat kleuren tegen .. rood/wit ook , ik sla die natuurlijk altijd over ;-)


Ook met de meerdere strepen zoals Lester aangaf?? Ben ze iig nergens tegengekomen....


----------



## joost73

Bidle said:


> Ook met de meerdere strepen zoals Lester aangaf?? Ben ze iig nergens tegengekomen....


ik zoek via ebay, wereldwijd , nato 22mm en dan komt er toch genoeg voorbij .. of alleen op nato / zulu / strap


----------



## Bidle

joost73 said:


> ik zoek via ebay, wereldwijd , nato 22mm en dan komt er toch genoeg voorbij .. of alleen op nato / zulu / strap


Ik vermoed dat jij een andere ebay hebt! ;-)


----------



## Lester Burnham

Hehe, heren, bedankt voor de pogingen 

Dat rood-wit-rode bandje zou op zich nog wel kunnen. Ajax is wit-rood-wit namelijk, dit bandje lijkt toch echt meer op PSV, hmmm :think:

Oh, en Ard, die PSV horloges zijn echt SPUUGLELIJK :-d

Ben er trouwens een tijdje geleden in de Fanstore wel een paar tegengekomen die er best aardig uitzagen, maar goed, ik ben een (min of meer) volwassen man, dit is echt een brug te ver


----------



## Dimer

Lester Burnham said:


> Ohja, inderdaad, heel goed punt Dimer!


hahahaha, daar heb je me


----------



## Dimer

Lester Burnham said:


> Hehe, heren, bedankt voor de pogingen
> 
> Dat rood-wit-rode bandje zou op zich nog wel kunnen. Ajax is wit-rood-wit namelijk, dit bandje lijkt toch echt meer op PSV, hmmm :think:
> 
> Oh, en Ard, die PSV horloges zijn echt SPUUGLELIJK :-d
> 
> Ben er trouwens een tijdje geleden in de Fanstore wel een paar tegengekomen die er best aardig uitzagen, maar goed, ik ben een (min of meer) volwassen man, dit is echt een brug te ver


Echt clubs hebben ook echte horloges:


----------



## Bidle

Lester Burnham said:


> Hehe, heren, bedankt voor de pogingen
> 
> Dat rood-wit-rode bandje zou op zich nog wel kunnen. Ajax is wit-rood-wit namelijk, dit bandje lijkt toch echt meer op PSV, hmmm


Utrecht dan?



> Oh, en Ard, die PSV horloges zijn echt SPUUGLELIJK :-d


Goed toch!! fouter kan niet.


----------



## Martin_B

Volgens mij is er een nog betere rood-witte club, maar dan moet er nog een paardje bij ;-)


----------



## Dimer

beter.... Hmm.. Ik denk dat Twente het grootste deel van de wedstrijd wel beter was. Ajax heeft genoeg kansen gehad en die laatste vrije trap was eerder een vrije trap voor Ajax..

Volgende week nemen we revanche


----------



## Eek!

Het lijkt me onnodig om hier een eigen topic voor te openen, dus ik gooi het maar even hier neer:
Iemand enig idee hoeveel extra centjes de douane wil als ik een horloge uit Japan bestel? Heb een mooie Seiko gezien bij SeiyaJapan van ca. 200 euro. Ik begrijp dat ik rekening moet houden met btw, inklaringskosten en douanerechten? 

Om het op non-horlogepraat te houden: Gister tot 16u zonder internet gezeten. Dat is wel even wennen hoor. Gelukkig had ik nog een paar films en een leuk boek liggen...


----------



## Bidle

*Invoeren buiten de EU!*

Hier een post die ik een tijd terug gemaakt heb:

*Wat moet ik nu extra betalen?* 
Het bedrag dat je bovenop je aankoopbedrag (incl. verzendkosten en verzekeringskosten) moet betalen bestaat uit 3 delen te weten invoerrechten, BTW en inklaringskosten.

*1. BTW *
De BTW is 19% over de waarde van de goederen inclusief de invoerrechten. Deze dient betaald te worden voor producten met een waarde meer dan €22,-

*2. De invoerrechten *
De invoerrechten zijn afhankelijk van de soort goederen en belopen tussen de 0% en de 14%. 
Je kan altijd vooraf bij de douantelefoon vragen wat de heffingen (het percentage) zijn voordat je het product in het buitenland aanschaft. 
De waarde kan de douane afleiden op een invulformulier, welke op het land van heromst erop moet geplakt worden. In sommige gevallen zal de doaune dit bedrag klakkeloos overnemen en in andere gevallen zullen ze de inhoud controleren. Indien dit niet overeenkomt... bijv. Dikke Rolex in stickers en op de buitenkant staat €500,-, dan ben je gewoon de Sjaak!! 
Indien het invulformulier niet op het pakket staat en je pakketje wordt er tussenit gevist, dan zal de douane contact met je opnemen en het pakketje achterhouden. Je raad al wat ze gaan vragen... jij zal moeten aantonen voor welk bedrag je het product hebt aangeschaft.

Ik heb het zelf nooit zover laten komen dat ik aan heb gegeven dat ik het niet wist. Dit mede omdat ik ook nooit de intentie, dan wel behoefte heb gehad om deze kosten te ontlopen. Dit aangezien deze kosten ook niet voor mijn rekening waren!

*3.De inklaringskosten* 
De inklaringskosten varieren tussen de €15,- en €30,-.(bedragen op basis van mijn ervaring bij het importeren van horloges)

Vanaf 1 december 2008 is de vrijstelling voor producten verhoogd naar €150,-. Dit betreft dus het aankoopbedrag excl. verzendkosten en verzekeringskosten! 
Voor het zelf meebrengen (bijv. per vliegtuig) van spullen is dit bedrag €430,-

*Mijn tips op basis van mijn ervaring: *

*Tip 1: Inklaringskosten: *
Mijn ervaring is dat TNT post het goedkoopst is. Uiteraard kun je voor de precieze kosten altijd vooraf contact opnemen met de transporteur. Ik zelf liet dan ook door de verkoper (met extra verzendkosten voor mij) alles versturen door UPS. Dit mede doordat ik met UPS domweg de beste ervaringen heb.

*Tip 2: Meerdere objecten versturen: *
Stel je hebt een extra bandje gekocht bij je horloge, laat deze dan apart versturen, want dan betaal je er (mits onder de €22,-) niet eens btw over en geen invoerrechten (mits de waarde van het bandje onder de €150,-). 
Indien je beide objecten toch in een pakket stopt dan moet je over beide objecten de invoerbelasting betalen... bijv. Horloge €600,- en het bandje €21,- stop je beide in één pakket. Dan geldt: (€600,- + €21,- + verzend- en verzekeringskosten)+ invoerrechten + btw!

*Tip 3: Vrijgestelde bedrag* 
Een veel gemaakte fout is dat men denkt dat je over de eerste €150,- dan dus iig geen invoerbelasting betaald. Dit is onjuist!! Zodra een het product hoger is dan €150,- betaal je over het gehele aankoopbedrag + verzendkosten + verzekeringskosten de invoerbelasting van x%

*Tip 4: Binnen de EU dus geen invoerbelasting *
Pas hiermee op want er zijn wel degelijk gebieden welke tot de EU behoren maar waar je toch invoerbelasting moet betalen. Een voorbeeld is de "Spaanse" Canarische eilanden.

Opmerking: Dit alles geldt overigens niet voor tabak en alchol welke onder de VGEM-regels vallen!

Verder voor degene die het allemaal nog eens rustig en uitgebreid willen nalezen kunnen het beste onderstaande link gebruiken welke gemaakt is speciaal voor internet aankopen! Overigens heb ik al vaak het geluk gehad dat mijn pakketje er niet tussenuit werd gevist.  
Klikker de klik


----------



## Lester Burnham

Inklaringskosten zijn pakweg 15 euro, daarnaast kunnen ze douanerechten (paar procent) en omzetbelasting (19% BTW) in rekening brengen.

Voor 200 euro komt het dan uit op ongeveer 15+10+40= 65 euro invoerkosten.

[edit] Ik zie dat Bidle intussen al een veel uitgebreidere posting had gemaakt


----------



## Martin_B

Eek! said:


> Het lijkt me onnodig om hier een eigen topic voor te openen, dus ik gooi het maar even hier neer:
> Iemand enig idee hoeveel extra centjes de douane wil als ik een horloge uit Japan bestel? Heb een mooie Seiko gezien bij SeiyaJapan van ca. 200 euro. Ik begrijp dat ik rekening moet houden met btw, inklaringskosten en douanerechten?


Hoi Eek,

Hier staat eea vrij goed uitgelegd: Kopen via internet of postorder door particulieren
Trouwens, als je geluk hebt, betaal je niets ;-)

Groeten,

Martin

-edit- inmiddels een driedubbel antwoord


----------



## Eek!

Super bedankt allen. :-!

Ik had wel wat info gevonden via douane.nl, maar echt specifiek zijn ze niet op die site. Goed, dit gaat weer geld kosten dus.


----------



## Lester Burnham

Eek! said:


> Super bedankt allen. :-!
> 
> Ik had wel wat info gevonden via douane.nl, maar echt specifiek zijn ze niet op die site. Goed, dit gaat weer geld kosten dus.


Waarschijnlijk wel ja, had via de website van de douane al gezien dat ze momenteel extra streng controleren op zendingen vanuit Japan in verband met de radioactiviteit rondom die kerncentrales.

Dubbel pech dus!

Ohja, en nu maar hopen dat die Geiger-teller niet schrikt van een beetje Seiko-lume* :think:

*niet radio-actief maar ik wilde het grapje toch even maken ;-)


----------



## Bidle

@Lester: al een horloge en band gevonden voor je clubje?


----------



## Lester Burnham

Bidle said:


> @Lester: al een horloge en band gevonden voor je clubje?


Nope, blijf elke keer uitkomen op die rood-wit-rood band..

Kan natuurlijk ook een (budget) horloge met rode wijzerplaat zoeken en daar dan een witte NATO bijkopen ofzo, heb ik ook het wit-rode effect.


----------



## Martin_B

Wat is een Café zonder goede muziek?
Als soort variant die ik ken van een ander forum leek het me wel leuk hier af en toe een goed stuk muziek (naar mijn mening in elk geval ;-)) neer te zetten.

Laat ik aftrappen met een relaxed nummer van Clapton:





Wie volgt?

Groeten,

Martin

ps hoop dat dit niet verandert in _Skihut Calibré_ ;-)


----------



## Bidle

Martin_B said:


> Wat is een Café zonder goede muziek?
> Als soort variant die ik ken van een ander forum leek het me wel leuk hier af en toe een goed stuk muziek (naar mijn mening in elk geval ;-)) neer te zetten.
> 
> Laat ik aftrappen met een relaxed nummer van Clapton:
> 
> Wie volgt?
> 
> Groeten,
> 
> Martin
> 
> ps hoop dat dit niet verandert in _Skihut Calibré_ ;-)


Clapton helemaal goed, ook live super!


----------



## Lester Burnham

Leuk idee Martin, klinkt erg lekker dit nummer, had er nog nooit van gehoord om eerlijk te zijn. 
Wel van Eric Clapton uiteraard 

Heb zelf een hele brede muzieksmaak, van klassiek tot hardcore en alles er tussenin. Zal ook wel eens wat soundtrackjes gaan neerzetten de komende tijd, nu eerst effe dit plaatje afluisteren |>


----------



## Lester Burnham

Tijd voor een nieuwe soundtrack 

Geen idee hoe ik ooit bij deze band terecht ben gekomen, heel ver voor mijn tijd en thuis werd het ook niet echt veel gedraaid. Maar toch, hier de klanken van de Sultans of Swing:


----------



## Martin_B

Dire Straits is erg goed :-! Het verbaast me dat je er niet meer veel van hoort. Mark Knopfler heeft nog wat solo aspiraties gehad, maar volgens mij waren die niet extreem succesvol...

Toen we net een CD speler hadden, (zo rond de geboorte van Mart ;-) )heb ik een aantal CD's van ze gekocht. Eeen aardige rib uit het lijf van een scholier, maar prachtige muziek


----------



## Lester Burnham

Martin_B said:


> Dire Straits is erg goed :-! Het verbaast me dat je er niet meer veel van hoort. Mark Knopfler heeft nog wat solo aspiraties gehad, maar volgens mij waren die niet extreem succesvol...
> 
> Toen we net een CD speler hadden, (zo rond de geboorte van Mart ;-) )heb ik een aantal CD's van ze gekocht. Eeen aardige rib uit het lijf van een scholier, maar prachtige muziek


Ik geloof dat Bob Dylan zelfs heeft gezegd dat hij de Dire Straits een van de beste muziekgroepen ooit vond, dat is al wel wat waard wat mij betreft!

Ik heb trouwens zelf een paar maandjes terug nog een album (op CD, je weet wel, die ouwe schijfjes die zo rond mijn geboorte tevoorschijn kwamen) van ze gekocht, wat ook vrij uniek is in deze tijd


----------



## Racka

Martin_B said:


> Wat is een Café zonder goede muziek?
> Als soort variant die ik ken van een ander forum leek het me wel leuk hier af en toe een goed stuk muziek (naar mijn mening in elk geval ;-)) neer te zetten.
> 
> Laat ik aftrappen met een relaxed nummer van Clapton:
> 
> Wie volgt?
> 
> Groeten,
> 
> Martin
> 
> ps hoop dat dit niet verandert in _Skihut Calibré_ ;-)


Leuk!

Om te vieren dat ik terug ben uit Denemarken, een clip van de deense zangeres Natasja. Ze is helaas in 2007 overleden in Jamaica bij een auto ongeluk.


----------



## Racka

Voor de voetbalfans met een iPhone:

Vandaag is de nederlandse app 'Johnny Wants Football' gratis.



> Met deze app van de Nederlandse ontwikkelaar Relephant kun je het laatste voetbalnieuws, scores, standen en meer belangrijke teaminformatie bekijken op je iPhone. Daarnaast kun je als je ook van geschiedenis houdt de historische informatie over competities, bekers en andere evenementen opvragen.
> 
> De applicatie heeft de standaardfuncties die andere voetbal-apps ook hebben: livescores van alle belangrijke competities, pushberichten wanneer er een doelpunt valt en nieuws uit de grote competities. Ook biedt de toepassing informatie over de wedstrijdverslagen met opstelling, teamtactieken, bankspelers, doelpunten en assists. Nog een handige feature: LiveToday, waarbij je in één overzicht informatie over alle wedstrijden ziet die op die dag gespeeld worden. Je kunt de informatie automatisch laten verversen, met een minimum van eens per 10 seconden.


Johnny Wants Football for iPhone, iPod touch, and iPad on the iTunes App Store


----------



## Eek!

Martin_B said:


> Dire Straits is erg goed :-! Het verbaast me dat je er niet meer veel van hoort. Mark Knopfler heeft nog wat solo aspiraties gehad, maar volgens mij waren die niet extreem succesvol...


Succes of niet, Mark Knopfler heeft solo toch wel errrug mooie liedjes gemaakt hoor. Ik noem een "Speedway at Nazareth", "Sailing to Philadelphia" en "Postcards from Paraguay" bijvoorbeeld. Erg mooi rustige nummers die perfect bij zijn stem passen.

Maar goed, laten we een andere artiest pakken: Nerina Pallot
[video=youtube;MqIDuznX5zE]YouTube - Nerina Pallot - Idaho[/video]

Mooie dame die erg mooie muziek maakt. Ik hád er drie cd's van (ja, ik kóóp nog cd's). Tot m'n autoradio/navigatie-unit uit de auto werd gesloopt. Nu heb ik er nog twee. Moet die ene nog steeds een keer opnieuw bestellen. :-d

Dus... Ik zou een horloge uit Japan bestellen, maar die euro's gaan richting een nieuwe telefoon. Speakertje kapot en de kat heeft de oplader gesloopt, ik vat het maar op als teken dat ik nu toch ook aan de smartphone moet...


----------



## Lester Burnham

Racka said:


> Leuk!
> 
> Om te vieren dat ik terug ben uit Denemarken, een clip van de deense zangeres Natasja. Ze is helaas in 2007 overleden in Jamaica bij een auto ongeluk.


Die sound verwacht je ook niet als je een (voor mij) onbekende Deense artiest gaat luisteren  Klinkt alsof ze wel vaker in Jamaica was geweest |>



Eek! said:


> Succes of niet, Mark Knopfler heeft solo toch wel errrug mooie liedjes gemaakt hoor. Ik noem een "Speedway at *Nazareth*", "Sailing to *Philadelphia*" en "Postcards from *Paraguay*" bijvoorbeeld. Erg mooi rustige nummers die perfect bij zijn stem passen.
> 
> Maar goed, laten we een andere artiest pakken: Nerina Pallot - *Idaho*
> [video=youtube;MqIDuznX5zE]YouTube - Nerina Pallot - Idaho[/video]
> 
> Mooie dame die erg mooie muziek maakt. Ik hád er drie cd's van (ja, ik kóóp nog cd's). Tot m'n autoradio/navigatie-unit uit de auto werd gesloopt. Nu heb ik er nog twee. Moet die ene nog steeds een keer opnieuw bestellen.


Trek ik een voorbarige conclusie als ik zeg dat je houdt van nummers met een topo/geografisch onderwerp :-d


----------



## Martin_B

Kijk, nieuwe muziek van twee artiesten die ik niet kende. Erg leuk :-!


----------



## Eek!

Lester Burnham said:


> Trek ik een voorbarige conclusie als ik zeg dat je houdt van nummers met een topo/geografisch onderwerp :-d


Haha, was me nog niet opgevallen. Das puur toeval eigenlijk. :-d


----------



## Lester Burnham

Eek! said:


> Haha, was me nog niet opgevallen. Das puur toeval eigenlijk. :-d


Hehe, nou vooruit dan, ook maar een fijn nummer met plaatsnaam erin van mij 






Ben best wel een beetje fan van Billy Joel, heeft een paar nummers van de bovenste plank gemaakt in mijn bescheiden opinie


----------



## Martin_B

Billy Joel is inderdaad erg goed. Ook een andere plaatsnaam van hem (Leningrad) vind ik prachtig.

Maar omdat dit een nl forum is, doe ik vandaag wat Nederlandstalig (of eigenlijk drentstaligs) in.

Ik vind Daniel Lohues een van de beste artiesten die dit land rijk is. 
De meesten zullen hem kennen van Skik (op de fietse)





Deze groep heeft nog veel meer prachtige nummers gemaakt, zoals 's nachts:






Naast Skik heeft hij een tweetal blues albums gemaakt met de Louisiana Blues CLub. Wat kan die vent spelen zeg :-!






Ook als producer timmert hij aan de weg, zo heeft hij het laatste album van Cuby and the Blizzards geproduceerd, "Cats Lost". En natuurlijk met zijn theatershows 'Allenig". Maar daarvan misschien later nog een paar clips. ;-)

Groeten,

Martin


----------



## Lester Burnham

Op Fietse is echt zo'n nummer dat ik elke keer een jaar vergeet, dan in een uur tijd vier keer luister en dan weer een jaar vergeet 

Een van de vrolijkste liedjes ooit gemaakt, klinkt niet minder opwekkend dan "Always look on the bright side of life" om er maar eentje te noemen |>


----------



## Dimer

Heerlijk 






btw, ik ben me een partij zenuwachtig voor morgen!! pfff...


----------



## Lester Burnham

Dimer said:


> btw, ik ben me een partij zenuwachtig voor morgen!! pfff...


Er geldt wel een absoluut Andre Hazes-verbod in Cafe Calibre morgen, dat je het vast weet 

Ik heb me trouwens vrijwillig opgegeven om morgen te gaan werken, zie achteraf wel wat het geworden is, dit seizoen is afgelopen voor me. Verschil tussen tweede en derde plaats is kiezen tussen verliezen en verliezen. Daar doe ik niet aan.


----------



## Eek!

Lester Burnham said:


> Hehe, nou vooruit dan, ook maar een fijn nummer met plaatsnaam erin van mij
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ben best wel een beetje fan van Billy Joel, heeft een paar nummers van de bovenste plank gemaakt in mijn bescheiden opinie


Piano Man bijvoorbeeld? Leuk nummer. Volledig eensch met je stelling over Andre Hazes trouwens. Wellicht kunnen we het wat algemener maken en de smartlap in zijn geheel strafbaar maken. Sinds mijn tijd bij PTT Post (en daarna TPG Post en daarna TNT Post...) heb ik nachtmerries over smartlappen. Met de kerst heerst er normaal gesproken daar een leuke stemming namelijk, tot er iemand op het idee kwam dat de normale kerstliedjes niet leuk genoeg zijn, er moesten kerstsmartlappen gedraaid worden. o|

Anyway, nog een nummer met een plaatsnaam in de titel, om het af te leren:





Muse, echte muzikanten (ze worden zeldzaam!) en heerlijke muziek. :-!


----------



## Martin_B

Lester Burnham said:


> Er geldt wel een absoluut Andre Hazes-verbod in Cafe Calibre morgen, dat je het vast weet
> 
> Ik heb me trouwens vrijwillig opgegeven om morgen te gaan werken, zie achteraf wel wat het geworden is, dit seizoen is afgelopen voor me. Verschil tussen tweede en derde plaats is kiezen tussen verliezen en verliezen. Daar doe ik niet aan.


André Hazes is best leuk hoor, tenminste na pakumbeet 20 bier ofzo


----------



## Dimer




----------



## Racka

:-!:-!:-!:-! Gefeliciteerd Amsterdam!! :-!:-!:-!:-!


----------



## Dimer

Prachtig weekend! Mijn zwager is zaterdag kampioen geworden (hij gaat nu naar de 2e klasse) en Ajax EINDELIJK ook weer de schaal plus de derde ster erbij! Prachtig  Museumplein was ook mooi, wel heeeel erg druk. Enige smet op het feest was dat de vriendin van een vriend van me gerold was, dus zij is d'r mobiel kwijt.... Dat drukte de pret toch wel.


----------



## Dimer

Oke, geen hazes, maar deze moet echt:


----------



## Lester Burnham

Ah mooi Dimer, kan die oudste van jou (is een jaar of 7 toch?) ook zeggen dat hij een keer een titel heeft meegemaakt ;-)

*jaja, flauw*


----------



## Dimer

Lester Burnham said:


> Ah mooi Dimer, kan die oudste van jou (is een jaar of 7 toch?) ook zeggen dat hij een keer een titel heeft meegemaakt ;-)
> 
> *jaja, flauw*


Hij is bijna vijf, maar hij vond het prachtig! Een vriendje van hem was bij ons en ze liepen alle twee in Ajax tenue en bij elke goal stonden ze het hardst te juichen. Uiteraard heb ik hem niet meegenomen naar het Museumplein, tot zijn verdriet. Vandaag moest ie ook per se in Ajax shirt naar school. Er waren er overigens meer in z'n klas die in rood en wit waren gehuld.


----------



## Lester Burnham

Achja, hebben jullie die derde ster dan eindelijk te pakken. De afgelopen jaren hebben jullie een aantal erg goede seizoenen gedraaid waarin er geen titel kwam (omdat wij toen ook nog goed waren), nu draaien jullie eigenlijk het minste seizoen in een tijdje en komt de titel er wel  Zo zie je maar weer, voetbal is een gek ding!


----------



## Lester Burnham

Nieuwe soundtrack voor ons Cafe:

Beetje een ondergesneeuwd nummer, kwam een jaar of twee geleden uit maar heeft nooit echt groot in de spotlights gestaan. En dat is jammer wat mij betreft, erg gave clip en de teksten zijn zo raak als het maar kan zijn.

"Boy its tough getting on in the world
When the sun doesnt shine and a boy needs a girl
Its about getting out of a rut, you need luck
But youre stuck and you dont know how, oh

(Dont have to be) A big bucks Hollywood star
(Dont have to drive) A super car to get far
(Dont have to live) A life of power and wealth
(Dont have to be) Beautiful but it helps"

etc etc


----------



## Racka

Lester Burnham said:


> Nieuwe soundtrack voor ons Cafe:
> 
> Beetje een ondergesneeuwd nummer, kwam een jaar of twee geleden uit maar heeft nooit echt groot in de spotlights gestaan. En dat is jammer wat mij betreft, erg gave clip en de teksten zijn zo raak als het maar kan zijn.
> 
> "Boy its tough getting on in the world
> When the sun doesnt shine and a boy needs a girl
> Its about getting out of a rut, you need luck
> But youre stuck and you dont know how, oh
> 
> (Dont have to be) A big bucks Hollywood star
> (Dont have to drive) A super car to get far
> (Dont have to live) A life of power and wealth
> (Dont have to be) Beautiful but it helps"
> 
> etc etc


Leuk nummer, komt mij bekend voor. Leuke clip ook, alleen viel me dat klavertje op. Waar staat dat voor denk je? Geluk is klavertje vier :think:....

Een ander lekker nummertje van ver voor mijn tijd....


----------



## Lester Burnham

Racka said:


> Leuk nummer, komt mij bekend voor. Leuke clip ook, alleen viel me dat klavertje op. Waar staat dat voor denk je? Geluk is klavertje vier :think:....
> 
> Een ander lekker nummertje van ver voor mijn tijd....


Hmmm, ja, ze laten symbolen zien voor geld $ en een sterretje (A big bucks Hollywood star) en dan inderdaad dat klavertje vier.
Daarmee zullen ze waarschinlijk inderdaad geluk bedoelen, geluk in de zin van mooi geboren worden (Dont have to be- Beautiful but it helps) en geluk in de zin van liefde vinden, wat dan het vierde gebruikte symbooltje (hartje) is.

Child in Time is trouwens een superplaat. Ik heb al een jaar of 10 een bestand met de complete top 2000 (van jaar 1999) en in dat jaar stond Child in Time op nummer twee. Heb dat hele bestand al tig keer gehoord intussen, met name de hoger geklassificeerde nummers, waaronder dus Child in Time!

Voor de rest doet Deep Purple me niet zo veel trouwens.


----------



## Martin_B

Ik moet op een of andere manier altijd aan Bowie denken als ik dit nummer van Deep Purple hoor. Waarom weet ik ook niet


----------



## Lester Burnham

Zo, kom net terug van een dubstep-feessie, was behoorlijk geslaagd 

Ik weet niet waarom ik nu (uur of 5 in de morgen) nog achter de pc kruip, maar deze wilde ik even posten, feest werd gehouden in een gebouw waar ook een skatepark zit (grootste indoor skatepark van Europa, area 51 in Eindhoven), tot na 3 uur 's nachts waren er zelfs nog mensen druk aan het skaten! Maar goed, dit logo hing er bovenin de hal, moest meteen aan Sjors denken 










En nu ga ik proberen door de fluitende vogels heen te slapen, morgenvroeg wacht er weer een dienst bij de Zweedse meubelbaas (en meteen daarna weer een ander feest tot diep in de volgende nacht).

Zwaar leven.


----------



## Martin_B

Deze auwe zak moest even opzoeken wat dubstep überhaubt is..:-d
Ehm, interessante muziek ;-)

Groeten,

Martin


----------



## Dimer

dubstep is vet!


----------



## Lester Burnham

Martin_B said:


> Deze auwe zak moest even opzoeken wat dubstep überhaubt is..:-d
> Ehm, interessante muziek ;-)
> 
> Groeten,
> 
> Martin


Bedankt voor het oprechte compliment 



Dimer said:


> dubstep is vet!


Het andere feest waar ik straks heenga is ook weer deels Dubstep, maar ook deels rave / happy rave, heel erg fout dus allemaal 

Maar goed, zal nu maar eens richting werk gaan.


----------



## Bidle

Goed bezig Lester! Kan me niet herinneren wanneer ik voor het laatst ben wezen stappen. Dan sowieso niet tot diep in de ochtend.


----------



## Lester Burnham

Net wakker, voel me vreselijk 

Emmertje staat gevuld naast m'n bed, blijkbaar was het dus toch niet verstandig om na een hele lading bier vanaf 3 uur ineens te switchen naar Wodka.


----------



## Lester Burnham

Nee Sjors, toch geen ronde belettering


----------



## Martin_B

Ik dacht, het is weer tijd voor een stukje muziek in 't Café.
Op de terugweg van de Klaibermeeting had ik een CD van Emma Shapplin op staan. 't Leek me wel leuk een nummer van haar hier te plaatsen.






Groeten,

Martin


----------



## Sjors

Lester Burnham said:


> Nee Sjors, toch geen ronde belettering


Wow, die ziet er wel in heel gave staat uit zeg. Het schijnt dus dat op de plaats "Shock Resist" in het begin G-Shock heeft gestaan.

Groetjes,

Sjors


----------



## Lester Burnham

Sjors said:


> Wow, die ziet er wel in heel gave staat uit zeg. Het schijnt dus dat op de plaats "Shock Resist" in het begin G-Shock heeft gestaan.
> 
> Groetjes,
> 
> Sjors


Ah okee, ik ben er wel een boel tegengekomen waar "Casio" in de ronding staat geschreven.


----------



## Sjors

Ooow, sorry, het was dus "Casio" en niet "G-Shock"... Ik weet ook niet alles :-d


----------



## Sjors

Martin_B said:


> ...Op de terugweg van de Klaibermeeting had ik een CD van Emma Shapplin op staan. 't Leek me wel leuk een nummer van haar hier te plaatsen...


Best aparte muziek Martin. Heeft wel wat weg van Enigma uit de jaren 90.

Ik had dit op het eerste stuk van de terugreis in de auto aanstaan. Paste wel bij de tropische temperatuen in mijn autootje zonder airco. Om één of andere reden liep mijn iPhone zendertje vast en was mijn iPhone kokend heet (aj). Gelukkig vond ik een alternatieve frequentie van StuBru 






Voor de ouderen onder ons, die herkennin misschien wel een plot gelijk aan "Delicatessen" in dit filmpje.

En uh, Mart, mijn leerlingen dachten ook al dat het Zuid Afrikaans was...

Groetjes,

Sjors


----------



## Lester Burnham

Sjors said:


> En uh, Mart, mijn leerlingen dachten ook al dat het Zuid Afrikaans was...


Haha, gelukkig maar, was ik niet de enige 

Had die clip al gezien in je laatste artikel op 50gs, vind het toch wel lekker klinken eigenlijk!


----------



## Bidle

Heb ik nu die G-shock, een aantal posts hierboven, zondag nu gewoon gemist?? Vind hem iig ook erg mooi!


----------



## Lester Burnham

Bidle said:


> Heb ik nu die G-shock, een aantal posts hierboven, zondag nu gewoon gemist?? Vind hem iig ook erg mooi!


Nee hoor, niet gemist, hij lag nog thuis 

Is een model dat al een tijdje niet meer wordt gemaakt, maar is nog wel af en toe in goede staat te vinden op eBay of in het sales forum. Is de DW-5700.


----------



## Bidle

Lester Burnham said:


> Nee hoor, niet gemist, hij lag nog thuis
> 
> Is een model dat al een tijdje niet meer wordt gemaakt, maar is nog wel af en toe in goede staat te vinden op eBay of in het sales forum. Is de DW-5700.


Pfjoei, gelukkig maar. ;-)

Vind hem overigens wel mooi!


----------



## Lester Burnham

Bidle said:


> Pfjoei, gelukkig maar. ;-)
> 
> Vind hem overigens wel mooi!


Zal 'm vast opschrijven op het meeneemlijstje voor de grote WUS-bbq later dit horloge-seizoen ;-)


----------



## Bidle

Hoop dat Sjors wel begrepen heeft dat we dan gelijk in een tent blijven overnachten!


----------



## Lester Burnham

Bidle said:


> Hoop dat Sjors wel begrepen heeft dat we dan gelijk in een tent blijven overnachten!


Haha, moet je niet vergeten om de tent mee te nemen dan, het kan guur zijn zo dicht aan zee


----------



## Bidle

Ben blij dat ik weer thuis ben....


Al een tijdje last van mijn rikketik; betablokker, dieet, etc. Vandaag ineens pijn in een winkel dus wilde snel naar huis, maar de eigenaar me toch overgehaald om me door iemand naar de eerste hulp te brengen. .. uiteindelijk in de file dus alsnog 112 en met de ambulance naar het ziekenhuis. Last van nierstenen en waarschijnlijk door de pijn of zo, heeft mijn hart een kleine tik gehad aan de onderkant gehad. Gelukkig allemaal miniem, maar schrik zit er wel weer in. Mede ook omdat er in de familie enkele overleden zijn aan het hart en enkele een paar by-passes hebben. Bah,... vrijdag weer terug en als ik weer pijn heb dan moest ik toch maar de ambulance bellen.


----------



## MHe225

Oeps .... dat klinkt niet goed, Ard. Ben blij te lezen dat jij dit zelf getypt hebt ........... Wij vinden allemaal goede gezondheid iets vanzelfsprekends, maar niets is minder waar. Hopelijk valt het allemaal mee (hoewel ook nierstenen geen sinecure zijn).

Sterkte en groeten,
Ron


----------



## Bidle

MHe225 said:


> Oeps .... dat klinkt niet goed, Ard. Ben blij te lezen dat jij dit zelf getypt hebt ........... Wij vinden allemaal goede gezondheid iets vanzelfsprekends, maar niets is minder waar. Hopelijk valt het allemaal mee (hoewel ook nierstenen geen sinecure zijn).
> 
> Sterkte en groeten,
> Ron


Thx, stomme is dat ik altijd wel redelijk nuchter ben, maar maak me stiekem toch wel zorgen... Aan de andere kant, ik volg mijn dieet goed en ben bijna elke dag netjes een 45minuten aan het bewegen.. dus doe iig hetgeen wat kan.


----------



## Lester Burnham

Oempf, wat vervelend joh :-s

Zoals Ron al zegt, hopelijk werd dit ongemak veroorzaakt door de nierstenen en lag de oorzaak niet hogerop. In elk geval maar een tijdje wat rustiger aan doen (op het steppen na dan ;-)) hoe moeilijk dat misschien ook kan zijn voor een ondernemer.

Beterschap! |>
Mart


----------



## Martin_B

Oei, je bent nog veeeel te jong om je daar zorgen over te moeten maken... Ik hoop dat het snel beter gaat!

Groeten en sterkte,

Martin


----------



## Racka

Sterkte en beterschap Ard, vervelend dat je zoiets moet meemaken.

Groetjes,

Rachid


----------



## Bidle

Bedankt mannen, had vanochtend een afspraak, maar ben gewoon blijven liggen en heb ze pas net gemaild. Het is weer even goed zo...

Kent overigens iemand deze site: Collectors Time Bieden zelfs modellen van enkele merken aan die nog niet eens bij de AD liggen!


----------



## Lester Burnham

Bidle said:


> Bedankt mannen, had vanochtend een afspraak, maar ben gewoon blijven liggen en heb ze pas net gemaild. Het is weer even goed zo...
> 
> Kent overigens iemand deze site: Collectors Time Bieden zelfs modellen van enkele merken aan die nog niet eens bij de AD liggen!


Nooit van gehoord maar staan wel een paar zeer fraaie modelletjes op!

Zo heb ik nooit geweten dat er ook ooit een 'Paul Newman' Speedmaster was!









Gaaf hoor |>


----------



## Lester Burnham

En speciaal voor Ard een toepasselijk melodietje voor in het Cafe:






Heerlijk 'take it easy' liedje van Simon & Garfunkel.


----------



## Dimer

Oh .... Ard! Beterschap! Goed dat je even rustig aan doet.


----------



## EricSW

Bidle said:


> Bedankt mannen, had vanochtend een afspraak, maar ben gewoon blijven liggen en heb ze pas net gemaild. Het is weer even goed zo...
> 
> Kent overigens iemand deze site: Collectors Time Bieden zelfs modellen van enkele merken aan die nog niet eens bij de AD liggen!


Ik ken die site wel, een collega van mij heeft al verschillende horloges daar vandaan. Erg betrouwbaar en goede service.


----------



## Bidle

@Lester: Helemaal goed!
@Dimer: Thx

Die site viel me op omdat ze een Anonimo erop hebben staan die nog niet eens via de dealer verkrijgbaar is en dan partij korting waar je u tegen zegt.


----------



## Sjors

Hoi Bidle,

Dat klinkt niet goed. Ik hoop dat het snel weer beter gaat. Ik kom zelf ook maar net uit bed geklauterd. Volgens mij heb ik gewoon een flinke kou gevat en is er hooikoorts overheen gekomen.

Groetjes,

Sjors


----------



## Lester Burnham

Wat Brabantse hip-hop in het Cafe vandaag: Boef en de Gelogeerde Aap






Hele gave clip trouwens!

Straks lekker gaan genieten van Federer - Nadal! Hopelijk gooit de regen geen roet in het eten in Parijs.


----------



## Bidle

Ben toevallig ook aan het kijken en ze hebben net even pech met de regen... dat ook nog op een redelijk belangrijk moment. Moet je ook maar tegen kunnen om zo uit je ritme gehaald te worden. Aan de andere kant worden ze er natuurlijk wel aardig voor betaald. 


Oh ja, weet gelijk waarom het kijken naar tennis me soms irriteert; dat gekreun bij het slaan... In dit geval Nadal die het bij vlagen doet.


----------



## Lester Burnham

Bidle said:


> Ben toevallig ook aan het kijken en ze hebben net even pech met de regen... dat ook nog op een redelijk belangrijk moment. Moet je ook maar tegen kunnen om zo uit je ritme gehaald te worden. Aan de andere kant worden ze er natuurlijk wel aardig voor betaald.
> 
> Oh ja, weet gelijk waarom het kijken naar tennis me soms irriteert; dat gekreun bij het slaan... In dit geval Nadal die het bij vlagen doet.


Ja, ze hoeven over salarissen niet te klagen 

Valt me op dat Nadal tegenwoordig met horloge om tennist, een Richard Mille op klittenband :-d

Jammer dat Federer zijn 17de Grand Slam niet heeft kunnen pakken vanavond, maar goed, een verdiende winnaar.

Dat geschreeuw kan nog veel irritanter trouwens:


----------



## Bidle

Lester Burnham said:


> Ja, ze hoeven over salarissen niet te klagen
> 
> Valt me op dat Nadal tegenwoordig met horloge om tennist, een Richard Mille op klittenband :-d
> 
> Jammer dat Federer zijn 17de Grand Slam niet heeft kunnen pakken vanavond, maar goed, een verdiende winnaar.


Vind het ook erg jammer!! Nadal draagt die tourbillion van Mille al een tijdje en had hem eerst om zijn linkerpols, maar daarna ineens om zijn rechter. Men zegt dat het toch een verzoek is geweest van Mille.


----------



## Lester Burnham

Bidle said:


> Vind het ook erg jammer!! Nadal draagt die tourbillion van Mille al een tijdje en had hem eerst om zijn linkerpols, maar daarna ineens om zijn rechter. Men zegt dat het toch een verzoek is geweest van Mille.


Misschien liep dat ding +3 minuten per dag toen hij het nog om zijn linkerpols had hangen 

Hij slaat immers met links, kan me voorstellen dat een mechanisch uurwerk toch ook wat klapjes te verwerken krijgt gedurende zo'n partij van een uur of 4.


----------



## Bidle

Lester Burnham said:


> Misschien liep dat ding +3 minuten per dag toen hij het nog om zijn linkerpols had hangen
> 
> Hij slaat immers met links, kan me voorstellen dat een mechanisch uurwerk toch ook wat klapjes te verwerken krijgt gedurende zo'n partij van een uur of 4.


Dat was, zegt men, de reden. Dat het horloge het toch niet aan kon. Wel sneu als het waar is.... eerst om zijn pols laten doen en dan toch maar even wisselen van pols.


----------



## Lester Burnham

Bidle said:


> Dat was, zegt men, de reden. Dat het horloge het toch niet aan kon. Wel sneu als het waar is.... eerst om zijn pols laten doen en dan toch maar even wisselen van pols.


Tja, geef die jongen dan ook gewoon een G-Shock ;-)


----------



## Martin_B

Lester Burnham said:


> Tja, geef die jongen dan ook gewoon een G-Shock ;-)


Maar dan wel in stijl:










Of is dat meer voor voetballers? ;-)


----------



## Racka

Martin_B said:


> Maar dan wel in stijl:
> 
> Of is dat meer voor voetballers? ;-)


Meer voor "Gangster-rapper" Ali-G.


----------



## EricSW

Ik kan binnenkort weer mooiere foto's maken van mijn horloges. Heb net een nieuwe camera gekocht, een Sony Nex-5, echt mooi ding. VAnavond maar 's een beetje klooien met de instellingen en mogelijkheden.


----------



## Bidle

EricSW said:


> Ik kan binnenkort weer mooiere foto's maken van mijn horloges. Heb net een nieuwe camera gekocht, een Sony Nex-5, echt mooi ding. VAnavond maar 's een beetje klooien met de instellingen en mogelijkheden.


Gefeliciteerd, ben benieuwd hoe die bevalt, mijn vriendin wil er ook eentje omdat die makkelijker mee te nemen is!

Hier nog een oude review: Sony NEX-5 review


----------



## Lester Burnham

Sowee, daar zit een alleraardigste toeter op 

Nieuwe soundtrack voor het cafe:





Staat al jarenlang in mijn all-time top 10 deze. Prachtig nummer. Is eigenlijk een hommage aan de film 'Casablanca', nadat ik die film zag kregen de teksten er nog een laagje aan betekenissen bij.

"On a morning from a Bogart movie"


----------



## Bidle

Lester Burnham said:


> Sowee, daar zit een alleraardigste toeter op
> 
> Nieuwe soundtrack voor het cafe:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Staat al jarenlang in mijn all-time top 10 deze. Prachtig nummer. Is eigenlijk een hommage aan de film 'Casablanca', nadat ik die film zag kregen de teksten er nog een laagje aan betekenissen bij.
> 
> "On a morning from a Bogart movie"


Idd een prachtig nummer!


----------



## Sjors

Lester Burnham said:


> Wat Brabantse hip-hop in het Cafe vandaag: Boef en de Gelogeerde Aap
> 
> Hele gave clip trouwens!


He Mmart,

Die maker van die clip komt ook op STW AMS 2011! Moet je maar eens op de Artist lijst Klikken.

Groetjes,

Sjors


----------



## Racka

Een van m'n favo's, voor de late uurtjes....


----------



## Lester Burnham

Groovy b-)


----------



## Bidle

Het is verdacht stil hier in ons Nederlandse café.... hmmmmm,... zal ik ook eens een twee plaatjes draaien!


----------



## Lester Burnham

Ah, wat lekker 

Heb ook wat cd'tjes van Johnny Cash in de auto liggen slingeren, luistert zo heerlijk relaxt weg die nummers!

Ook geschikt voor bij het betere timmer- en ophangwerk merk ik nu, je begrijpt wat ik bedoel


----------



## Lester Burnham

Romantische muziek in het cafe vandaag, schuifelen graag ;-) Een van de zwoelste nummers die er ooit is gemaakt:






play a part
in a greater scheme
try to live the dream
on a wider scene


----------



## Bidle

Lester Burnham said:


> Romantische muziek in het cafe vandaag, schuifelen graag ;-) Een van de zwoelste nummers die er ooit is gemaakt:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> play a part
> in a greater scheme
> try to live the dream
> on a wider scene


Brrrr,... loopt gelijk het café weer uit!


----------



## Lester Burnham

Bidle said:


> Brrrr,... loopt gelijk het café weer uit!


Hahahaha, roze woensdag in het cafe ;-)


----------



## Martin_B

voordat ik hier ga schuivelen moeten er wel wat meer dames de weg naar dit café weten te vinden b-)


----------



## Martin_B

Lester Burnham said:


> Hahahaha, roze woensdag in het cafe ;-)


Moet het café dan niet omgedoopt worden in de 'blue Oyster' ?


----------



## Bidle

Even kijken of het muziekje al is afgelopen.....


What the...hell!?? (Bidle RENT nu naar buiten.)


----------



## Lester Burnham

Martin_B said:


> Moet het café dan niet omgedoopt worden in de 'blue Oyster' ?


Hahaha, we hebben wel veel motorpakjes rondlopen op Kaliber volgens mij ;-)



Bidle said:


> Even kijken of het muziekje al is afgelopen.....
> 
> What the...hell!?? (Bidle RENT nu naar buiten.)


Nou vooruit, ik zal het even compenseren met extreem 'mannelijke' muziek:





The Berzerker, volgens wikipedia een mix van Death Metal, Grindcore, Speedcore en Gabber 

Ik neem aan dat je nu weer binnenkomt??


----------



## Martin_B

Lester Burnham said:


> Hahaha, we hebben wel veel motorpakjes rondlopen op Kaliber volgens mij ;-)
> 
> Nou vooruit, ik zal het even compenseren met extreem 'mannelijke' muziek:
> 
> The Berzerker, volgens wikipedia een mix van Death Metal, Grindcore, Speedcore en Gabber
> 
> Ik neem aan dat je nu weer binnenkomt??


Hmm, rond 1:18 leek het heel even op muziek, maar dat was drie seconden later al weer weg. Voor de rest vind ik het geluid van een opstijgende straaljager aantrekkelijker.

*ondertussen vraag ik me af wat eigenlijk 'manlijke muziek' is :think:*


----------



## Lester Burnham

Martin_B said:


> Hmm, rond 1:18 leek het heel even op muziek, maar dat was drie seconden later al weer weg. Voor de rest vind ik het geluid van een opstijgende straaljager aantrekkelijker.
> 
> *ondertussen vraag ik me af wat eigenlijk 'manlijke muziek' is :think:*


Ja, dat wist ik eigenlijk zelf ook niet, vandaar dat ik het maar tussen aanhalingstekens heb gezet 

Wel respect dat je tot aan 1:18 bent gekomen :-!


----------



## Sjors

Ik heb zelf in een Techno Death Metal band gespeeld (bas-toetsen), maar ik kom echt niet verder dan 0:20....

Ik heb momenteel de R3conf1gured versie van Tron Legacy op staan. Vast ook niet iedereens favoriet...


----------



## Lester Burnham

Vind het wel lekker klinken hoor! Alhoewel dit wel typisch muziek is die je eigenlijk in een club of op een groot festivalterrein ofzo moet horen. Keihard en met een boel dansende mensen om je heen. Dan komt het pas echt tot z'n recht denk ik.

Heb zelf trouwens net, over festivalterreinen gesproken, kaartjes gekocht voor een ultra, super, zeer, ernstig fout hardcore-feest eind juli  Het grootste hardcorefeest ter wereld zelfs, met zes areas...

Zit al jarenlang te zeuren dat ik een keer naar zo'n feest wil, en nu heb ik dan eindelijk wat mensen zo gek gekregen om mee te komen :-d

Trailertje voor deze editie:





Van 1:00 tot 1:05 een paar seconden wat ik die dag van 11u tot 23u twaalf uur lang voor de kiezen krijg ;-)


----------



## Lester Burnham

Omdat ik het vermoeden begin te krijgen dat niemand het cafe meer indurft met al die 'aparte' muziek de laatste tijd, nu maar weer eens wat meer mainstream 'goede' muziek ;-)






[edit] de originele clip mag niet worden ingesloten, daarom deze stilstaande versie


----------



## vanhessche

@Bidle ik ga hier even verder over moto's, het ging misschien iets teveel off-topic bij "Wat draag je vandaag?" 



Bidle said:


> Wees maar voorzichtig! Heb helaas al het één en ander meegemaakt. Wellicht leuk om een keer een circuit-dag te doen onder begeleiding. Kun je best veel van leren. Schaamranden is verder ook niet erg en komt van zelf wel vanuit vertrouwen in de motor hebben. Voor is een iets ander verhaal en met name door hard in te sturen, maar dat komt daarna wel.
> 
> Ziet er iig goed uit en wellicht zien je banden er nog een keer zo uit: _(foto uit de oude doos)_
> 
> 
> 
> Ach ja, het belangrijkst is dat je het naar je zin hebt op je motor, maar weet iig zeker dat je meer fun zal hebben als die schaamranden langzaam verdwijnen. Omdat je dan nog meer zult genieten van de bochten waar het ding uiteindelijk voor is gemaakt.


Ik ben jammer genoeg ook al niet meer helemaal ongeval-vrij. Vorig jaar samen met een maat gaan rijden, hij reed voor en trok plots zijn remmen dicht omdat we moesten inslaan in een straat. Ik had even een moment van onoplettenheid en zag dus te laat dat hij ging remmen + het feit dat hij heel hard remde.. Ik heb nog geprobeerd om alles dicht te gooien, maar mijn achterkant begon zwaar heen en weer te slingeren.. Gelukkig had ik nog de reflex om de remmen terug te lossen en zo heb ik hem nog ietwat kunnen ontwijken. Resultaat: bij mij wat kuipschade + mijn koppelingshendel geplooid + linkervoetsteun afgebroken, bij hem enkel een blutsje in zijn uitlaat. Op lichamelijk gebied viel het ook heel hard mee, ik moet hem ergens vol met mijn knie geraakt hebben en hij is op zijn enkel geraakt. Gelukkig droegen we alle twee een volledig motorpak en hebben we het alleen nog een maandje gevoeld maar alles is mooi genezen.
Wel raar om zoiets mee te maken, alles gebeurd echt zo snel.. Maar het is nu een jaar geleden en ik zie het nog altijd voor mijn ogen gebeuren. Ik heb ook geluk gehad dat ik mijn remmen nog gelost heb en hem nog ietwat heb kunnen ontwijken, want moch ik dit niet gedaan hebben zat ik echt vol op zijn achterkant en konden we het misschien beiden niet meer na vertellen. Nu heb ik wel geen moment getwijfeld om terug op de motor te stappen (ik kon ook niet anders, het is 200km van bij mij thuis gebeurd ) en ik geniet er nog altijd 100% van. En inderdaad hoe meer het bochtenwerk vordert, hoe leuker het nog word! Enfin tot zover mijn motorverhaal.

Een circuitdag zou ik wel graag nog doen, want ik ga wel graag eens hard, en op de openbare weg is dit op zeer weinig plaatsen mogelijk wil je het toch wat verantwoord doen en niemand anders in gevaar brengen. Maar momenteel heb ik het budget niet voor want ik ben momenteel nog steeds student en ik heb nog andere dingen waar ik ook graag een centje aan uit geen 

Mooie foto ook van jou, is dat jouw (ex)-motor? Allesinds geen last van schaamranden! Maar dit is wel op circuit gedaan volgens mij? Want als je dat kan op de openbare weg, chapeau hoor . Rijdt je nog steeds met de motor? Want ik las iets van een SM?


----------



## Lester Burnham

Hoe is het imago van Harley-rijders eigenlijk onder mede-motoristen?

Zijn dat nou de foute leernichten of zijn de chopper-rijders dezelfde mensen die in het weekend op die fel bestickerde Japanners rondscheuren?

Af en toe krijg ik het gevoel dat ik ook wel eens op een motor zou willen stappen, alleen spreekt mij het relaxt cruisen dan wat meer aan. Meer Harley dan Hayabusa dus


----------



## Dimer

Hip Hop liefhebbers hier?


----------



## Lester Burnham

Klinkt goed hoor Dimer. Ik houd eigenlijk van vrijwel alle muziekstijlen, van klassiek tot hardcore. In de hip-hop heb ik vooral een zwakke plek voor Nederlandstalig. Extince, Boef en de Gelogeerde Aap, maar ook wat meer richting De Jeugd van Tegenwoordig enzo. Alhoewel dat niet echt hip-hop meer is. 
Overigens alleen in de hip-hop/rap, vrijwel alle andere Nederlandstalige muziek kan me gestolen worden.


----------



## Dimer

Lester Burnham said:


> Klinkt goed hoor Dimer. Ik houd eigenlijk van vrijwel alle muziekstijlen, van klassiek tot hardcore. In de hip-hop heb ik vooral een zwakke plek voor Nederlandstalig. Extince, Boef en de Gelogeerde Aap, maar ook wat meer richting De Jeugd van Tegenwoordig enzo. Alhoewel dat niet echt hip-hop meer is.
> Overigens alleen in de hip-hop/rap, vrijwel alle andere Nederlandstalige muziek kan me gestolen worden.


Misschien ken je mijn zwager ook wel, Tom Trago:


----------



## Lester Burnham

Dimer said:


> Misschien ken je mijn zwager ook wel, Tom Trago:


Ah, kijk eens aan!

Toevallig dit, dat tweede clipje komt van Het Grote Gedoe, van Faberyayo en VicCrezee. Laat dat album nu net zo ongeveer mijn meest favoriete Nederlandstalige rap/hip-hop album in een tijdje zijn. Verreweg het beste nummer op dat album (en daarmee een van de beste Nederlandstalige rap/hip-hop nummers ooit) is wat mij betreft het laatste nummer op dat album: Tony vs. Yayo ft. Tom Trago :-!

Nummer duurt bijna 10 minuten. Echt heel erg goed |> En elke keer dat ik het hoor wordt het weer iets beter, ook een kwaliteit.


----------



## Bidle

vanhessche said:


> @Bidle ik ga hier even verder over moto's, het ging misschien iets teveel off-topic bij "Wat draag je vandaag?"
> 
> Ik ben jammer genoeg ook al niet meer helemaal ongeval-vrij. Vorig jaar samen met een maat gaan rijden, hij reed voor en trok plots zijn remmen dicht omdat we moesten inslaan in een straat. Ik had even een moment van onoplettenheid en zag dus te laat dat hij ging remmen + het feit dat hij heel hard remde.. Ik heb nog geprobeerd om alles dicht te gooien, maar mijn achterkant begon zwaar heen en weer te slingeren.. Gelukkig had ik nog de reflex om de remmen terug te lossen en zo heb ik hem nog ietwat kunnen ontwijken. Resultaat: bij mij wat kuipschade + mijn koppelingshendel geplooid + linkervoetsteun afgebroken, bij hem enkel een blutsje in zijn uitlaat. Op lichamelijk gebied viel het ook heel hard mee, ik moet hem ergens vol met mijn knie geraakt hebben en hij is op zijn enkel geraakt. Gelukkig droegen we alle twee een volledig motorpak en hebben we het alleen nog een maandje gevoeld maar alles is mooi genezen.
> Wel raar om zoiets mee te maken, alles gebeurd echt zo snel.. Maar het is nu een jaar geleden en ik zie het nog altijd voor mijn ogen gebeuren. Ik heb ook geluk gehad dat ik mijn remmen nog gelost heb en hem nog ietwat heb kunnen ontwijken, want moch ik dit niet gedaan hebben zat ik echt vol op zijn achterkant en konden we het misschien beiden niet meer na vertellen. Nu heb ik wel geen moment getwijfeld om terug op de motor te stappen (ik kon ook niet anders, het is 200km van bij mij thuis gebeurd ) en ik geniet er nog altijd 100% van. En inderdaad hoe meer het bochtenwerk vordert, hoe leuker het nog word! Enfin tot zover mijn motorverhaal.
> 
> Een circuitdag zou ik wel graag nog doen, want ik ga wel graag eens hard, en op de openbare weg is dit op zeer weinig plaatsen mogelijk wil je het toch wat verantwoord doen en niemand anders in gevaar brengen. Maar momenteel heb ik het budget niet voor want ik ben momenteel nog steeds student en ik heb nog andere dingen waar ik ook graag een centje aan uit geen
> 
> Mooie foto ook van jou, is dat jouw (ex)-motor? Allesinds geen last van schaamranden! Maar dit is wel op circuit gedaan volgens mij? Want als je dat kan op de openbare weg, chapeau hoor . Rijdt je nog steeds met de motor? Want ik las iets van een SM?


Ik rij al vanaf kleins af aan, maar dit was idd op het circuit en daar is het asfalt iets grover. Heb het geluk gehad dat ik een keer tussen enkele testmannen heb gereden van de Superbike en dat heb ik ook gelijk gemerkt, want die kwamen redelijk hard voorbij zeilen. Op straat gaan de randen er ook wel af, dat is op zich niet zo spannend. 
Dit was een bijzondere motor die ook enkele prijzen in de wacht heeft gesleept met als leukste de best special bike of 2008. Helaas hebben ze deze van mij gejat..... en niks meer terug gevonden, maar zelf een schroef is te herkennen, mede omdat deze allemaal van een unieke kleur waren en van een het merk waar Ferrari ook gebruik van maakt. Zo was bijna alles uniek aan deze motor.

Dergelijke motoren (sport-motoren) rijd ik eigenlijk enkel op het circuit waar ik persoonlijk vind dat ze ook echt thuishoren. Voorheen, 10 jaar terug, nog wel een tijdje op een Fireblade gereden, maar dat was eigenlijk ook niet echt super. Heb nu voor op de weg eigenlijk enkel een oude CB750 en een SM. Dat vind ik prima zo.

Helaas op de weg ook een vriend verloren voor mijn ogen, helaas gebeuren die dingen. Daarbij zelf ook de nodige valpartijen meegemaakt. Enkel heeft bij mij nooit het vertrouwen in de motor gekost. Eigenlijk elke keer juist een grotere drang om de grenzen van een motor te verkennen m.b.v. de juiste techniek. Een ongelukje blijft gewoon in een klein hoekje zitten.

De schaamranden hangen overigens niet af van hard rijden maar meer het bochten werk. Juist in de kortere bochten is het makkelijker om de randen er af te rijden. Dus als je ze echt weg zou willen hebben dan rijd je gewoon een keer over een rotonde in constante snelheid en druk je gewoon je motor plat. Dit enkel als je je er prettig bij voelt!!


----------



## Racka

Dimer said:


> Hip Hop liefhebbers hier?
> 
> YouTube Link:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lekker nummetje hoor. Refrein lijkt door Nate Dogg te zijn ingezongen, heb het even opgezocht maar blijkt slimkid tre te zijn.
> 
> Ik kan erg genieten van de relaxte stijl van Nate Dogg, erg jammer dat hij er niet meer is.


----------



## Bidle

Zelf weer even begonnen aan de studie onder begeleiding van Paul Desmond. Helemaal goed en zo herkenbaar. Maar eerst even dit:






Zodra ik weer een flink stuk verder ben stappen we hier over op het Montreux Alexander Trio met een mooi glas erbij. Echter dat duurt nog even.


----------



## Lester Burnham

Bidle said:


> Zelf weer even begonnen aan de studie onder begeleiding van Paul Desmond. Helemaal goed en zo herkenbaar. Maar eerst even dit:


St. Germain heeft hier een jaar of 10 terug nog een hele leuke lounge-versie van gemaakt geloof ik. Easy going |>


----------



## malus65

Ben nu net naar de filmmuziek van True Grit aan het luisteren...

IMDb Video: True Grit: "Click" TV Trailer


----------



## malus65

malus65 said:


> Ben nu net naar de filmmuziek van True Grit aan het luisteren...
> 
> IMDb Video: True Grit: "Click" TV Trailer


Excuus, verkeerde link, het moet deze zijn:

IMDb Video: True Grit's Music


----------



## Lester Burnham

Leuke film, tijdje terug gezien. Alles van de Coen-broertjes is sowieso al geweldig, en als ze dan Jeff Bridges ook laten opdraven kan het niet meer stuk


----------



## Bidle

Lester Burnham said:


> Leuke film, tijdje terug gezien. Alles van de Coen-broertjes is sowieso al geweldig, en als ze dan Jeff Bridges ook laten opdraven kan het niet meer stuk


Ken deze film niet, maar ben ook niet echt thuis in film-land. Maarre had ik al verteld dat ik een Doxa om mijn pols heb?? ;-) Had niet verwacht dat ik hem zo leuk zou vinden, deze mag iig blijven!


----------



## Lester Burnham

Bidle said:


> Ken deze film niet, maar ben ook niet echt thuis in film-land. Maarre had ik al verteld dat ik een Doxa om mijn pols heb?? ;-) Had niet verwacht dat ik hem zo leuk zou vinden, deze mag iig blijven!


Haha, goed man 

Die van jou is toch een maatje kleiner dan de twee horloges die Ernie bij zich had bij de meeting toch?


----------



## Bidle

Lester Burnham said:


> Haha, goed man
> 
> Die van jou is toch een maatje kleiner dan de twee horloges die Ernie bij zich had bij de meeting toch?


Ernie had zowat alle modellen bij zich.... en dan thuis ook nog!! Hij had in het tasje/doosje/ding idd enkele zitten met een grotere maat. Echter had hij ook een schitterende gelimiteerde 1200 bij zich met donkerblauwe plaat. Die heb ik ook twee keer vast mogen houden. Daardoor en door de reviews wist ik dat dit hem moest worden!! Wilde er al een lange tijd eentje in het echt zien/voelen en dat viel niet tegen. Nu om de pols is het een prima ding. Bandje verstellen was even worstelen maar is gelukt. Zal er binnenkort wel een stukje over schrijven, wil ik sowieso nog doen voor enkele horloges. Enkel ben te druk met het volgen van het forum... bedoel studie natuurlijk.


----------



## Lester Burnham

Bidle said:


> Ernie had zowat alle modellen bij zich.... en dan thuis ook nog!! Hij had in het tasje/doosje/ding idd enkele zitten met een grotere maat. Echter had hij ook een schitterende gelimiteerde 1200 bij zich met donkerblauwe plaat. Die heb ik ook twee keer vast mogen houden. Daardoor en door de reviews wist ik dat dit hem moest worden!! Wilde er al een lange tijd eentje in het echt zien/voelen en dat viel niet tegen. Nu om de pols is het een prima ding. Bandje verstellen was even worstelen maar is gelukt. Zal er binnenkort wel een stukje over schrijven, wil ik sowieso nog doen voor enkele horloges. Enkel ben te druk met het volgen van het forum... bedoel studie natuurlijk.


Hmm, nouja, ben benieuwd!

Ik ken het trouwens, met continu Twitter en Facebook open en nog een hele rits andere dingetjes op Internet die ik 'moet' volgen komt er maar weinig van dat afstuderen


----------



## Bidle

Lester Burnham said:


> Hmm, nouja, ben benieuwd!
> 
> Ik ken het trouwens, met continu Twitter en Facebook open en nog een hele rits andere dingetjes op Internet die ik 'moet' volgen komt er maar weinig van dat afstuderen


Gelukkig geen Facebook en Twitter.... althans heb een account, maar doe er niks mee. Twitter komt nog wel, maar enkel als het zin heeft. Enkel eigenlijk fora.... die telkens in de weg zitten.


----------



## vanhessche

Bidle said:


> Ik rij al vanaf kleins af aan, maar dit was idd op het circuit en daar is het asfalt iets grover. Heb het geluk gehad dat ik een keer tussen enkele testmannen heb gereden van de Superbike en dat heb ik ook gelijk gemerkt, want die kwamen redelijk hard voorbij zeilen. Op straat gaan de randen er ook wel af, dat is op zich niet zo spannend.
> Dit was een bijzondere motor die ook enkele prijzen in de wacht heeft gesleept met als leukste de best special bike of 2008. Helaas hebben ze deze van mij gejat..... en niks meer terug gevonden, maar zelf een schroef is te herkennen, mede omdat deze allemaal van een unieke kleur waren en van een het merk waar Ferrari ook gebruik van maakt. Zo was bijna alles uniek aan deze motor.
> 
> Dergelijke motoren (sport-motoren) rijd ik eigenlijk enkel op het circuit waar ik persoonlijk vind dat ze ook echt thuishoren. Voorheen, 10 jaar terug, nog wel een tijdje op een Fireblade gereden, maar dat was eigenlijk ook niet echt super. Heb nu voor op de weg eigenlijk enkel een oude CB750 en een SM. Dat vind ik prima zo.
> 
> Helaas op de weg ook een vriend verloren voor mijn ogen, helaas gebeuren die dingen. Daarbij zelf ook de nodige valpartijen meegemaakt. Enkel heeft bij mij nooit het vertrouwen in de motor gekost. Eigenlijk elke keer juist een grotere drang om de grenzen van een motor te verkennen m.b.v. de juiste techniek. Een ongelukje blijft gewoon in een klein hoekje zitten.
> 
> De schaamranden hangen overigens niet af van hard rijden maar meer het bochten werk. Juist in de kortere bochten is het makkelijker om de randen er af te rijden. Dus als je ze echt weg zou willen hebben dan rijd je gewoon een keer over een rotonde in constante snelheid en druk je gewoon je motor plat. Dit enkel als je je er prettig bij voelt!!


Spijtig om te horen da ze hem gestolen hebben... Zeker als het iets is waar je zeer veel tijd en geld in gestoken hebt en die een grote emotionele waarde heeft.. (welk merk/type was het eigenlijk?)

En inderdaad, de schaamranden zijn gewoon een kwestie van een goede bochtentechniek en genoeg oefening. Het probleem is dat hier in België de wegen echt van zeer slechte kwaliteit zijn, vol met putten en gaten, dus het blijft zoeken naar een mooi stukje weg om mijn techniek wat bij te schaven. Een groot verschil met de wegen in Nederland. Af en toe doe ik wel eens een ritje in Zeeland (ik denk toch dat het Zeeland is :-d) naar Sluis en Breskens enzo en het verschil in wegkwaliteit is echt opmerkelijk!

Je cb750, van welk bouwjaar is hij? Een vriend van mij heeft een CB550 uit de jaren 70. Heel mooi ding nog. Ik hou wel van "vintage" en zie mij later ook nog wel zoiets kopen om op zondag op het gemak een ritje mee te maken 
En het is eigenlijk toeval hoor dat ik met een CBR rijd, is nog de motor van mijn vader geweest maar hij reed er amper mee, dus te jammer om te laten staan in de garage. Ik denk later ook wel over te stappen naar iets anders, ben wel verzot op een Triumph Thruxtron ofzo 

@Lester: om nog even te reageren op de Harley-rijders. Ik ken er eigenlijk zeer weinig, maar degenen die ik ken zijn echt 100% Harley-rijder. En ik denk dat dit voor de meeste Harley-rijders zo is. Je zal ze volgens mij nooit met iets anders zien rijden dan met hun Harley.
"Foute leernichten" zoals jij ze noemt :-d zijn het over het algemeen niet. Mijn ervaring met hen is dat ze er zeer ruig uitzien, maar als je zelf vriendelijk bent dan zijn zij ook zeer symathiek tegenover een ander. Natuurlijk heb je wel de clubs à la Hells Angels enzo die geweld gebruiken, maar dat is de zeer kleine minderheid.


----------



## Bidle

vanhessche said:


> Spijtig om te horen da ze hem gestolen hebben... Zeker als het iets is waar je zeer veel tijd en geld in gestoken hebt en die een grote emotionele waarde heeft.. (welk merk/type was het eigenlijk?)
> 
> En inderdaad, de schaamranden zijn gewoon een kwestie van een goede bochtentechniek en genoeg oefening. Het probleem is dat hier in België de wegen echt van zeer slechte kwaliteit zijn, vol met putten en gaten, dus het blijft zoeken naar een mooi stukje weg om mijn techniek wat bij te schaven. Een groot verschil met de wegen in Nederland. Af en toe doe ik wel eens een ritje in Zeeland (ik denk toch dat het Zeeland is :-d) naar Sluis en Breskens enzo en het verschil in wegkwaliteit is echt opmerkelijk!
> 
> Je cb750, van welk bouwjaar is hij? Een vriend van mij heeft een CB550 uit de jaren 70. Heel mooi ding nog. Ik hou wel van "vintage" en zie mij later ook nog wel zoiets kopen om op zondag op het gemak een ritje mee te maken
> En het is eigenlijk toeval hoor dat ik met een CBR rijd, is nog de motor van mijn vader geweest maar hij reed er amper mee, dus te jammer om te laten staan in de garage. Ik denk later ook wel over te stappen naar iets anders, ben wel verzot op een Triumph Thruxtron ofzo
> 
> @Lester: om nog even te reageren op de Harley-rijders. Ik ken er eigenlijk zeer weinig, maar degenen die ik ken zijn echt 100% Harley-rijder. En ik denk dat dit voor de meeste Harley-rijders zo is. Je zal ze volgens mij nooit met iets anders zien rijden dan met hun Harley.
> "Foute leernichten" zoals jij ze noemt :-d zijn het over het algemeen niet. Mijn ervaring met hen is dat ze er zeer ruig uitzien, maar als je zelf vriendelijk bent dan zijn zij ook zeer symathiek tegenover een ander. Natuurlijk heb je wel de clubs à la Hells Angels enzo die geweld gebruiken, maar dat is de zeer kleine minderheid.


CB750K2 in perfecte staat... staan wel samen met de rest op Flickr met omschrijving.


----------



## Lester Burnham

vanhessche said:


> @Lester: om nog even te reageren op de Harley-rijders. Ik ken er eigenlijk zeer weinig, maar degenen die ik ken zijn echt 100% Harley-rijder. En ik denk dat dit voor de meeste Harley-rijders zo is. Je zal ze volgens mij nooit met iets anders zien rijden dan met hun Harley.
> "Foute leernichten" zoals jij ze noemt :-d zijn het over het algemeen niet. Mijn ervaring met hen is dat ze er zeer ruig uitzien, maar als je zelf vriendelijk bent dan zijn zij ook zeer symathiek tegenover een ander. Natuurlijk heb je wel de clubs à la Hells Angels enzo die geweld gebruiken, maar dat is de zeer kleine minderheid.


Met 'foute leernichten' bedoelde ik trouwens ook niet zozeer dat ik ze crimineel vond, maar dat zal een Vlaams-Nederlands taalverschilletje zijn wellicht 

Ach, het is een aparte 'scene', dat is duidelijk ;-)


----------



## Sjors

Dimer said:


> Misschien ken je mijn zwager ook wel, Tom Trago:


Wow, heb jij een zwager die met Romanthony heeft gewerkt... Die maakte al geweldige platen op Azuli in de 90's!


----------



## Lester Burnham

Even wat lekkere dubstep voor de heren deze nacht


----------



## MHe225

Is dit nou typisch / maatgevend voor "dubstep", in dit geval 'n klassiek pianootje (vast synthetisch) gemengd met Kraftwerk on steroids. Niet vreselijk, maar ook niet helemaal mijn smaak. Iets heel anders dan:





[/QUOTE]

Prettige zondag / 1e Pinksterdag (doen ze hier niet aan) allemaal.

Ron


----------



## Lester Burnham

MHe225 said:


> Is dit nou typisch / maatgevend voor "dubstep", in dit geval 'n klassiek pianootje (vast synthetisch) gemengd met Kraftwerk on steroids. Niet vreselijk, maar ook niet helemaal mijn smaak. Iets heel anders dan:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Prettige zondag / 1e Pinksterdag (doen ze hier niet aan) allemaal.
> 
> Ron


Nee, dit nummer is eigenlijk helemaal a-typisch wat betreft dubstep, ik ben nooit eerder een nummer tegengekomen waar piano sampletjes doorheen zijn gemixt.

Foo Fighters is dan weer iets te mechanisch voor mij, iets te veel gitaarwerk  
Alhoewel ik dan wel weer helemaal fan ben van Nirvana...

In elk geval, prettige pinkster/woonboulevard dagen allen!


----------



## malus65

Lester Burnham said:


> Leuke film, tijdje terug gezien. Alles van de Coen-broertjes is sowieso al geweldig, en als ze dan Jeff Bridges ook laten opdraven kan het niet meer stuk


Ik heb onlangs de box verzameld via de Volkskrant. Ik mis er helaas nog één: The man who wasn't there. In mijn geval was het meer: The DVD who wasn't there
Ik vind het merendeel van hun oeuvre erg goed. Eigenlijk zijn het een beetje persiflages op bestaande genres. Als je een beetje thuis bent in de filmwereld maakt het dat extra leuk.


----------



## Lester Burnham

malus65 said:


> Ik heb onlangs de box verzameld via de Volkskrant. Ik mis er helaas nog één: The man who wasn't there. In mijn geval was het meer: The DVD who wasn't there
> Ik vind het merendeel van hun oeuvre erg goed. Eigenlijk zijn het een beetje persiflages op bestaande genres. Als je een beetje thuis bent in de filmwereld maakt het dat extra leuk.


Misschien zelfs wel hun liefdesbetuiging aan die andere genres! The Man Who Wasn't There is ook een prettige film, Billy Bob is bijna altijd genieten 

Maar goed, The Big Lebowski blijft toch het pareltje! Fargo is ook super. En dan heb je nog Oh Brother, de eerste film van hun die ik zag, daarmee begon het allemaal voor mij, echt een heerlijke film.


----------



## Bidle

Lester Burnham said:


> Misschien zelfs wel hun liefdesbetuiging aan die andere genres! The Man Who Wasn't There is ook een prettige film, Billy Bob is bijna altijd genieten
> 
> Maar goed, The Big Lebowski blijft toch het pareltje! Fargo is ook super. En dan heb je nog Oh Brother, de eerste film van hun die ik zag, daarmee begon het allemaal voor mij, echt een heerlijke film.


Dat is idd een leuk stukje film, kan ik me nog herinneren.


----------



## malus65

Dan heb je Raising Arizona nog niet gezien, vooral het stukje waarin Nicolas Cage luiers in een supermarkt gaat stelen...:-d:-d

YouTube - ‪Raising Arizona (1987) - Chase Scene‬‏


----------



## Bidle

malus65 said:


> Dan heb je Raising Arizona nog niet gezien, vooral het stukje waarin Nicolas Cage luiers in een supermarkt gaat stelen...:-d:-d
> 
> YouTube - ‪Raising Arizona (1987) - Chase Scene‬‏


Die is ook leuk idd!!


----------



## Sjors

Lester Burnham said:


> Oh Brother, de eerste film van hun die ik zag, daarmee begon het allemaal voor mij, echt een heerlijke film.


O Brother, where art thou? is idd geweldig. Ik heb niet alleen de DVD maar ook de soundtrack. Erg leuk om op het lab te draaien. "Krack and Smack" hebben trouwens "Man of constant Sorrow" een paar jaar gecovered op een erg mooie manier (live gezien op het Abdij van Middelburg 2008).






Groetjes,

Sjors


----------



## Lester Burnham

Ik vind dit soort filmpjes zo leuk om naar te kijken he 






Is toch super als je dat kan!


----------



## Sjors

Deze vind ik leuker eigenlijk (zag ik toevallig voorbijkomen een paar dagen geleden). Gitaren zijn zo afgezaagd, nee, pak dan een PVC buis


----------



## Bidle

Sjors said:


> Deze vind ik leuker eigenlijk (zag ik toevallig voorbijkomen een paar dagen geleden). Gitaren zijn zo afgezaagd, nee, pak dan een PVC buis


Heel cool dit!!


----------



## Lester Burnham

Ook heel knap! En uniek vooral ;-)

Heb sowieso heel veel bewondering voor mensen die een muziekinstrument tot in de perfectie beheersen, is mij nooit gelukt. Te weinig doorzettingsvermogen/discipline/talent. Kan ook urenlang naar amateur pianofilmpjes gaan zitten kijken bij wijze van spreken.


----------



## Martin_B

Bidle said:


> Heel cool dit!!


Echt wel, zeker als ze samen the final countdown gaan spelen. Briljant.


----------



## MHe225

Sjors said:


> .... Gitaren zijn zo afgezaagd,


Als je een gitaar afzaagt, houd je dan een joekelille over? :-d







Mart said:


> Kan ook urenlang naar amateur pianofilmpjes gaan zitten kijken


Dan vind je deze ook wel leuk denk ik:


----------



## Lester Burnham

MHe225 said:


> Als je een gitaar afzaagt, houd je dan een joekelille over? :-d
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dan vind je deze ook wel leuk denk ik:


Dat is toevallig Ron, ik heb een tijdje terug (jaartje ofzo) een aantal Ukelele-filmpjes bekeken, waarvan dit dan wel de beste is, en heb daarna zelf een Ukelele gekocht!
Na niet meer dan een half uur had ik de hoop op een doorbraak alweer opgegeven en inmiddels is het dus puur een stukje muur-decoratie geworden ;-)

Die Boogie Man heeft wel serieuze skills trouwens! Alleen is het niet echt helemaal mijn muziekgenre  Wat dat betreft ben ik dan weer wat meer van de klassiekers.

In oe ouwe spijkerbroek:


----------



## Lester Burnham

Iemand in het Cafe toevallig een idee of er ergens op het internet (net zoals bij horloges) leuke grijze markt dealers of discounters te vinden zijn voor zonnebrillen? Moet maar eens ophouden met het elke lente weer kopen van een handvol Cool Cat-brilletjes. In plaats daarvan eens een mooie Wayfarer ofzo.


----------



## Sjors

Ik koop mijn Oakleys on-line. Je moet wel goed uitkijken of het echt of nep is. Ik heb deze verkoper eens opgeslagen omdat ik een bepaalde Oakley zocht:

http://stores.ebay.nl/DiscountedSunglasses?_rdc=1

(Ow, deze Monster Dog is ook wel koel en kost maar de helft wat mijn Urban Camo Monster Dog heeft gekost...

Oakley Sunglasses Monster Dog Tortoise Bronze 05-013 | eBay)...

Vandaag geen zonnebril nodig (uhm, ik heb er eigelijk een op, moet naar school )

Groetjes,

Sjors


----------



## Dimer

[shameless plug] Er zit iemand hier op het forum (kuch kuch] en die verkoopt zonnebrillen voor speciale WUS prijzen  [/shameless plug]


----------



## Lester Burnham

Sjors said:


> Ik koop mijn Oakleys on-line. Je moet wel goed uitkijken of het echt of nep is. Ik heb deze verkoper eens opgeslagen omdat ik een bepaalde Oakley zocht:
> 
> http://stores.ebay.nl/DiscountedSunglasses?_rdc=1
> 
> (Ow, deze Monster Dog is ook wel koel en kost maar de helft wat mijn Urban Camo Monster Dog heeft gekost...
> 
> Oakley Sunglasses Monster Dog Tortoise Bronze 05-013 | eBay)...
> 
> Vandaag geen zonnebril nodig (uhm, ik heb er eigelijk een op, moet naar school )
> 
> Groetjes,
> 
> Sjors


Ah, kijk eens aan, die eerste link heeft ook een boel RB, zal het eens tussen de favorieten zetten!

By the way, een collega van me heeft een grote Oakley-tick, moet ons bekend voorkomen, zo'n hobby ;-)
Hij heeft in een grote vitrine in zijn woonkamer een groot aantal van die brillen tentoongesteld. Leuke verzameling!



Dimer said:


> [shameless plug] Er zit iemand hier op het forum (kuch kuch] en die verkoopt zonnebrillen voor speciale WUS prijzen  [/shameless plug]


U heeft pm ;-)


----------



## vanhessche

Ik heb deze 4 jaar geleden gekregen van mijn ouders voor mijn verjaardag:

Rayban Sunglasses Aviator 3025 W0879 Gunmetal Green | eBay

Wel bij de lokale opticien gekocht, koste toen €130 geloof ik, dus er zit toch wel een mooi prijsverschil op |>
Wat je wel hebt als je hem bij een opticien koopt is dat ze hem nog lichtjes aanpassen naar de vorm van je hoofd. Dat zal je dan niet hebben als je hem online koopt, maar bij mij hebben ze enkel aan 1 kant het oortje wat moeten aanpassen, voor de rest was alles standaard ok, dus zoveel verschil zal het ook niet maken.

Voor de rest super tevreden van RB. Je voelt echt dat het hele goede kwaliteit is, als hij op mijn neus staat vergeet ik soms dat ik een zonnebril op heb  Ook krijg je er een mooi en stevig zakje bij. Ik draag hem echt overal (op de motor, autorijden, zelfs op festivals e.d.) en als ik hem niet op heb zit hij steevast in dat zakje, met als resultaat, na 4 jaar nog zo goed als nieuw met geen enkel krasje in de glazen :-!


----------



## Lester Burnham

vanhessche said:


> Ik heb deze 4 jaar geleden gekregen van mijn ouders voor mijn verjaardag:
> 
> Rayban Sunglasses Aviator 3025 W0879 Gunmetal Green | eBay
> 
> Wel bij de lokale opticien gekocht, koste toen €130 geloof ik, dus er zit toch wel een mooi prijsverschil op |>
> Wat je wel hebt als je hem bij een opticien koopt is dat ze hem nog lichtjes aanpassen naar de vorm van je hoofd. Dat zal je dan niet hebben als je hem online koopt, maar bij mij hebben ze enkel aan 1 kant het oortje wat moeten aanpassen, voor de rest was alles standaard ok, dus zoveel verschil zal het ook niet maken.
> 
> Voor de rest super tevreden van RB. Je voelt echt dat het hele goede kwaliteit is, als hij op mijn neus staat vergeet ik soms dat ik een zonnebril op heb  Ook krijg je er een mooi en stevig zakje bij. Ik draag hem echt overal (op de motor, autorijden, zelfs op festivals e.d.) en als ik hem niet op heb zit hij steevast in dat zakje, met als resultaat, na 4 jaar nog zo goed als nieuw met geen enkel krasje in de glazen :-!


Ja, zo'n Aviator is ook echt een klassieker!

Ik ben tot nu toe nogal lomp met mijn zonnebrillen, gooi ze overal op tafel/bar, regelmatig valt er een op de grond. Zien er meestal uitgewoond uit na een tijdje


----------



## Bidle

Helaas voor mij kunnen ze de meeste niet op sterkte maken.. door de bolling van het glas.... Heb zelf twee zonnebrillen en ben er nog steeds tevreden mee. Toch kom ik regelmatig wel een mooie tegen, maar misschien maar goed ook dat het bijna niet te doen is.


----------



## Lester Burnham

Ik weet dat we hadden afgesproken dat Nederlandstalig not done is, maar toch, bij dit ene nummer staat het kippenvel meteen een halve meter hoog in deze contreien.






De afgelopen dagen staat heel het centrum van Eindhoven weer op z'n kop door de concertenreeks van Guus Meeuwis in het Philips STadion.


----------



## Bidle

Lester Burnham said:


> Ik weet dat we hadden afgesproken dat Nederlandstalig not done is, maar toch, bij dit ene nummer staat het kippenvel meteen een halve meter hoog in deze contreien.
> 
> De afgelopen dagen staat heel het centrum van Eindhoven weer op z'n kop door de concertenreeks van Guus Meeuwis in het Philips STadion.


Hier nog zo één om kippenvel van te krijgen. ;-) Of bedoelde je een ander soort kippenvel. Hahahaha


----------



## Lester Burnham

Bidle said:


> Hier nog zo één om kippenvel van te krijgen. ;-) Of bedoelde je een ander soort kippenvel. Hahahaha


Dat zijn duidelijk geen Brabanders 

Ik voel mijn verstandelijke vermogens echt met de minuut verder afnemen als ik naar dat soort clipjes kijk.


----------



## Bidle

Lester Burnham said:


> Dat zijn duidelijk geen Brabanders
> 
> Ik voel mijn verstandelijke vermogens echt met de minuut verder afnemen als ik naar dat soort clipjes kijk.


Echt super man, lig helemaal in een deuk..... deze brabander stond er ook nog bij, wellicht iets voor jou: Boem boem, hahahaha,....






Oh en deze dan... heb hem helaas nooit horen zingen en kan er ook niks van vinden, maar echt we reden op de snelweg en kwamen een bord van hem tegen..... we kwamen niet meer bij van het lachen.. Die naam.... hoe verzin je het!!! Hahahaha,


----------



## Bidle

Zooo, weer even genoeg gelachen... zal maar even iets goeds posten... althans dat is mijn mening.  De man met de meest fantastische timing:






Hier samen met Jobim, die gezien wordt als de Braziliaanse Sinatra. Fantastisch duo live en gewoon zittend!


----------



## Lester Burnham

Bidle said:


> Echt super man, lig helemaal in een deuk..... deze brabander stond er ook nog bij, wellicht iets voor jou: Boem boem, hahahaha,....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oh en deze dan... heb hem helaas nooit horen zingen en kan er ook niks van vinden, maar echt we reden op de snelweg en kwamen een bord van hem tegen..... we kwamen niet meer bij van het lachen.. Die naam.... hoe verzin je het!!! Hahahaha,


Wat een kop zeg, die Ferry 

Net een Neanderthaler, met zo'n versmalde hersenpan.

En Antonio... Waarom hebben smartlapzangers altijd 1) een compleet wit pak 2) een XXXXL-bloesje aan?

[edit] goed voorstel Bidle, nu weer wat betere muziek ;-)


----------



## Lester Burnham

Sorry iedereen, ik kwam deze tegen op GeenStijl, dit is er dan nog eentje om het af te leren


----------



## Bidle

Ik heb het gevonden hoor.... allemaal lekkere nummertjes bij elkaar. De ene nog mooier dan de ander!!

YouTube - ‪Kanaal van dmhmusic‬‏


----------



## Lester Burnham

Bidle said:


> Ik heb het gevonden hoor.... allemaal lekkere nummertjes bij elkaar. De ene nog mooier dan de ander!!
> 
> YouTube - ‪Kanaal van dmhmusic‬‏


Hahaha, er staan ook Helmond Sport filmpjes op 

Dat is dan weer zo typerend he* :-d

*Helmond heeft nogal een 'naam' hoog te houden in Eindhoven


----------



## om-4

Bidle said:


> Helaas voor mij kunnen ze de meeste niet op sterkte maken.. door de bolling van het glas.... Heb zelf twee zonnebrillen en ben er nog steeds tevreden mee. Toch kom ik regelmatig wel een mooie tegen, maar misschien maar goed ook dat het bijna niet te doen is.


Ah, nog meer Oakley liefhebbers.
vroeguh hadden ze de subzero lijn waar je implants in kon zetten. Maar inderdaad, door de kromming is geslepen glas niet ideaal voor de meeste sportmonturen.
Ik heb zelf verschillende normale brilmonturen van ze.

Ik vind wel dat de ontwerpen wat achteruit zijn gegaan sinds ze zijn overgenomen Italianen. De uitvinder van Oakley maakt tegenwoordig videocamera's.
Anyway ben nu zeer te spreken over IC! Berlin en Drivewear glazen van Hoya, ookwel Transitions genoemd.


----------



## Racka

@ Lester en Bidle

Dank voor de replies. Ik ga contact opnemen met de verkoper en kijken wat hij er op te zeggen heeft.


----------



## om-4

Bidle said:


> De schaamranden hangen overigens niet af van hard rijden maar meer het bochten werk. Juist in de kortere bochten is het makkelijker om de randen er af te rijden. Dus als je ze echt weg zou willen hebben dan rijd je gewoon een keer over een rotonde in constante snelheid en druk je gewoon je motor plat. Dit enkel als je je er prettig bij voelt!!


Moet je dan het kanaal oversteken om de rechterzijde vlak te rijden? :think:


----------



## Bidle

om-4 said:


> Moet je dan het kanaal oversteken om de rechterzijde vlak te rijden? :think:


Hahaha, ja dat is een goede!! Maar de rotonde zorgt er voor dat je makkelijker de motor durft plat te gooien. Mede omdat je constant in de bocht rijd en je niet een aaneenschakeling van andere acties hebt. Dus daarna korte bochtjes of op een industrie terrein rondjes de andere kant op rijden. ;-)


----------



## Lester Burnham

Leuk kijk -en leesvoer :-!

Is al wat ouder, had het zelf al eens eerder gezien maar voor de mensen die deze verzameling nog niet kenden:

TimeZone: Public Forum Archive: Scan day: Please join my 10k posts celebration with my SOTC (modem warning)=

Deze man moeten we uitnodigen bij de volgende meeting ;-)


----------



## Bidle

Lester Burnham said:


> Leuk kijk -en leesvoer :-!
> 
> Is al wat ouder, had het zelf al eens eerder gezien maar voor de mensen die deze verzameling nog niet kenden:
> 
> TimeZone: Public Forum Archive: Scan day: Please join my 10k posts celebration with my SOTC (modem warning)=
> 
> Deze man moeten we uitnodigen bij de volgende meeting ;-)


Heb hem weleens voorbij zien komen, zitten een paar prachtige exemplaren tussen, maar 90% had ik gelijk de deur uit gedaan.


----------



## Lester Burnham

Bidle said:


> Heb hem weleens voorbij zien komen, zitten een paar prachtige exemplaren tussen, maar 90% had ik gelijk de deur uit gedaan.


Ja, een heleboel grijze Seiko's vooral


----------



## om-4

Dat gaat per kruiwagen! Volgens mij heeft die man een probleem dat ie niet meer weet wat hij heeft.
Die Lemania's zijn wel cool.


----------



## EricSW

Iemand ervaring met strapcode? Heb daar een fraaie Nato gezien, maar wat is bijvoorbeeld de levertijd ongeveer?

(vond het een beetje onzin om hier een apart topic voor te openen, dus vandaar hier)


----------



## Bidle

EricSW said:


> Iemand ervaring met strapcode? Heb daar een fraaie Nato gezien, maar wat is bijvoorbeeld de levertijd ongeveer?
> 
> (vond het een beetje onzin om hier een apart topic voor te openen, dus vandaar hier)


Is gewoon prima, maar zou ook zeker even kijken bij Sectime op eBay, want dan heb je het in een paar dagen in huis. Als je aangeeft welke je wil, dan heb ik er misschien nog wel eentje liggen die je mag hebben.


----------



## EricSW

Bidle said:


> Is gewoon prima, maar zou ook zeker even kijken bij Sectime op eBay, want dan heb je het in een paar dagen in huis. Als je aangeeft welke je wil, dan heb ik er misschien nog wel eentje liggen die je mag hebben.


Het gaat om een gelimiteerde oplage van Strapcode zelf, dus vraag me af of ze die bij Sectime hebben. iig bedankt voor het aanbod! Zal Sectime 's bekijken.


----------



## Sjors

Lester Burnham said:


> Leuk kijk -en leesvoer :-!
> 
> Is al wat ouder, had het zelf al eens eerder gezien maar voor de mensen die deze verzameling nog niet kenden:
> 
> TimeZone: Public Forum Archive: Scan day: Please join my 10k posts celebration with my SOTC (modem warning)=
> 
> Deze man moeten we uitnodigen bij de volgende meeting ;-)


Die ziet mij waarschijnlijk nog als beginneling... Een hele rits Grand Seiko's. Dat moet een fortuin hebben gekost! Maar ik mis wel een beetje kleur. Ik hou het toch maar bij die paar G-Shocks.


----------



## Lester Burnham

Sjors said:


> Die ziet mij waarschijnlijk nog als beginneling... Een hele rits Grand Seiko's. Dat moet een fortuin hebben gekost! Maar ik mis wel een beetje kleur. Ik hou het toch maar bij die paar G-Shocks.


Neejoh, het waren er maar een kleine 500! Altijd baas boven baas he, niet zo bescheiden ;-)


----------



## Bidle

Sjors said:


> . Ik hou het toch maar bij die paar G-Shocks.


Enkel die paar,... hmm zonde, zou als ik jou was toch wel streven naar iet meer dan een paar. ;-)


----------



## EricSW

Lester Burnham said:


> Leuk kijk -en leesvoer :-!
> 
> TimeZone: Public Forum Archive: Scan day: Please join my 10k posts celebration with my SOTC (modem warning)=
> 
> Deze man moeten we uitnodigen bij de volgende meeting ;-)


Ongelofelijk, wat een berg horloges heeft die man! Leuk kapitaal bij elkaar ook....


----------



## Lester Burnham

De afgelopen dagen wat zitten frutselen aan m'n Molnija zakhorloge. Het viel me na een paar dagen op dat de tijd ineens vooruit liep, wat natuurlijk niet gek is bij een waarschijnlijk nog nooit geserviced horloge van minimaal 20 jaar oud. Uiteindelijk maar eens gaan bijhouden, het bleek dat er per 24 uur exact 1 minuut te snel werd gelopen. Opengemaakt en wat langzamer gesteld dus, volgende dag -> 42 sec te langzaam. Al iets gunstiger, maar nog steeds niet super. Dus dat palletje ietsie naar het plusje geduwd en voila! De afgelopen 24 uur 14 sec. te hard gelopen. Daar kan deze jongen prima mee leven


----------



## Martin_B

Goed werk! :-! Fijn dat die zakhorlogeuurwerken zo groot zijn, dat prutst wel iets makkelijker, toch?

Groeten,

Martin


----------



## Lester Burnham

Martin_B said:


> Goed werk! :-! Fijn dat die zakhorlogeuurwerken zo groot zijn, dat prutst wel iets makkelijker, toch?
> 
> Groeten,
> 
> Martin


Inderdaad ja! En zo'n snap-on caseback is ook van makkelijker elke keer weer open te maken dan een ingeschroefde


----------



## Martin_B

Ik heb thuis ook een Molnija, met de oude 3601 erin, en die liep niet lekker. Ik was in staat om _zelf_ te contateren waarom en het nog te fixen ook. Het bleek dat een van de platen net niet helemaal goed vast zat, waardoor een as niet goed in zijn lager zat. Geeft enorm veel voldoening voor ons amateurs ;-)


----------



## Lester Burnham

Martin_B said:


> Ik heb thuis ook een Molnija, met de oude 3601 erin, en die liep niet lekker. Ik was in staat om _zelf_ te contateren waarom en het nog te fixen ook. Het bleek dat een van de platen net niet helemaal goed vast zat, waardoor een as niet goed in zijn lager zat. Geeft enorm veel voldoening voor ons amateurs ;-)


Dat is inderdaad een verdraaid lekker gevoel 

Ik heb al een hele tijd een Slava horloge liggen waarvan de day-date functie niets meer doet (horloge loopt nog wel gewoon). Daar moet ik eigenlijk ook eens een keer iets mee gaan proberen...


----------



## MichielV

Aangezien er geen officieel "incoming" topic is, maar even hier;

Mijn eerste horloge op basis van Genta ontwerp komt deze kant op! b-)

En ook nog; Mijn eerste G-Shock :O

Spannend, spannend!


----------



## Bidle

MichielV said:


> Aangezien er geen officieel "incoming" topic is, maar even hier;
> 
> Mijn eerste horloge op basis van Genta ontwerp komt deze kant op! b-)
> 
> En ook nog; Mijn eerste G-Shock :O
> 
> Spannend, spannend!


Altijd leuk elke dag bij de post kijken. 

Maarre je mag best een topic aanmaken hoor.


----------



## MichielV

Bidle said:


> Altijd leuk elke dag bij de post kijken.
> 
> Maarre je mag best een topic aanmaken hoor.


Hehe, niet eens bij nagedacht. Bij de volgende aanwinst maar even een topic aan maken!

Aan de andere kant, dit brengt wel weer wat leven in het Cafe!


----------



## Lester Burnham

Kijk eens aan, ben benieuwd! Vooral naar je G-Shock keuze uiteraard ;-)

Dan meteen ook maar een van de mooiste nummers ooit in het Cafe opzetten:





Alleen jammer van die Spaanse subs


----------



## Bidle

Zo ben net weer terug van een bezoekje tandarts..... pfffff


Vannacht werd ik wakker voel ik een hard stukje in mijn mond.... stukje van mijn de zijkant van mijn bovenste kies. Hmmm, maar weer gaan slapen en volgende dag niks bijzonders enkel scherp randje. Besloten om maar even niet te eten.
Nu net vanavond een zacht broodje met kaas want kreeg toch wel trek. Eerste hap, KRAK,.... breekt een kwart van mijn onderste kies af. :roll:

Enfin, dat deed genoeg pijn om maar even naar de tandarts te gaan..... even een noodoplossing, dus morgen maar even naar mijn eigen tandarts bellen.

Heb er iig een mooi filmpje aan over gehouden waarbij ik de kies probeer te filmen.


----------



## malus65

Bidle said:


> Zo ben net weer terug van een bezoekje tandarts..... pfffff
> 
> Vannacht werd ik wakker voel ik een hard stukje in mijn mond.... stukje van mijn de zijkant van mijn bovenste kies. Hmmm, maar weer gaan slapen en volgende dag niks bijzonders enkel scherp randje. Besloten om maar even niet te eten.
> Nu net vanavond een zacht broodje met kaas want kreeg toch wel trek. Eerste hap, KRAK,.... breekt een kwart van mijn onderste kies af. :roll:
> 
> Enfin, dat deed genoeg pijn om maar even naar de tandarts te gaan..... even een noodoplossing, dus morgen maar even naar mijn eigen tandarts bellen.
> 
> Heb er iig een mooi filmpje aan over gehouden waarbij ik de kies probeer te filmen.


Zo, da's knap! Ik dacht dat de tandarts dat wel zou doen
Wordt dat nu een kroon oid? Sterkte ermee in ieder geval.


----------



## Bidle

malus65 said:


> Zo, da's knap! Ik dacht dat de tandarts dat wel zou doen
> Wordt dat nu een kroon oid? Sterkte ermee in ieder geval.


Waarschijnlijk wel, zit nu even een noodvulling in. Valt allemaal wel mee hoor, maar vind het wel bizar dat eerst in mijn slaap een stukje van een kies aan de bovenkant (waarschijnlijk dus knarsen) afbreekt en door een zacht broodje gewoon een kwart van de onderkant.... Zit allemaal goed in elkaar bij me! ;-)


----------



## Lester Burnham

Bidle said:


> Waarschijnlijk wel, zit nu even een noodvulling in. Valt allemaal wel mee hoor, maar vind het wel bizar dat eerst in mijn slaap een stukje van een kies aan de bovenkant (waarschijnlijk dus knarsen) afbreekt en door een zacht broodje gewoon een kwart van de onderkant.... Zit allemaal goed in elkaar bij me! ;-)


Ze zeggen wel eens dat een mens elk jaar een stuk of 7 spinnen opeet tijdens de slaap. Misschien was het een hele harde spin deze keer


----------



## Bidle

Lester Burnham said:


> Ze zeggen wel eens dat een mens elk jaar een stuk of 7 spinnen opeet tijdens de slaap. Misschien was het een hele harde spin deze keer


Wie weet, voelde me verder wel opvallend fit!! Zal ik genoeg proteïne binnen hebben gekregen. ;-)


----------



## Martin_B

Bidle said:


> Zo ben net weer terug van een bezoekje tandarts..... pfffff
> 
> Vannacht werd ik wakker voel ik een hard stukje in mijn mond.... stukje van mijn de zijkant van mijn bovenste kies. Hmmm, maar weer gaan slapen en volgende dag niks bijzonders enkel scherp randje. Besloten om maar even niet te eten.
> Nu net vanavond een zacht broodje met kaas want kreeg toch wel trek. Eerste hap, KRAK,.... breekt een kwart van mijn onderste kies af. :roll:
> 
> Enfin, dat deed genoeg pijn om maar even naar de tandarts te gaan..... even een noodoplossing, dus morgen maar even naar mijn eigen tandarts bellen.


*ouch* 'k Heb zelf ook nog zo'n papiertje liggen dat ik de tandarts moet bellen voor een afspraak voor 'onderhoud', ik kwam niet door de APK :-(



Bidle said:


> Heb er iig een mooi filmpje aan over gehouden waarbij ik de kies probeer te filmen.


Wanneer staat die op YouTube? :-d


----------



## Bidle

Martin_B said:


> *ouch* 'k Heb zelf ook nog zo'n papiertje liggen dat ik de tandarts moet bellen voor een afspraak voor 'onderhoud', ik kwam niet door de APK :-(
> 
> Wanneer staat die op YouTube? :-d


Sterkte dan maar, heb echt een hekel aan tandartsen, iig de werkzaamheden. 

Filmpje stond op Youtube, maar is net verwijderd wegens te schokkend.


----------



## Lester Burnham

Bidle said:


> Sterkte dan maar, heb echt een hekel aan tandartsen, iig de werkzaamheden.
> 
> Filmpje stond op Youtube, maar is net verwijderd wegens te schokkend.


Dan moet je 'm eerst zelf flaggen als 18+ 

Doe maar niet hier embedden trouwens :-d


----------



## Martin_B

deze is in het thema wel toepasselijk, lijkt me:


----------



## Lester Burnham

Haha, wat een geweldig liedje!

Ik heb het goed getroffen met de tandarts, hele prettige man, heb dan ook al 24 jaar dezelfde (sinds mijn geboorte ;-)). Of misschien denk ik alleen maar dat het een prettige man is omdat ik in die tijd nooit een gaatje of wat dan ook heb gehad :-d


----------



## malus65

Lester Burnham said:


> Haha, wat een geweldig liedje!
> 
> Ik heb het goed getroffen met de tandarts, hele prettige man, heb dan ook al 24 jaar dezelfde (sinds mijn geboorte ;-)). Of misschien denk ik alleen maar dat het een prettige man is omdat ik in die tijd nooit een gaatje of wat dan ook heb gehad :-d


Dat scheelt aanzienlijk! Wacht maar tot er eens een verstandskies uit moet...:-d Die eer is mij ooit te beurt gevallen. Zo, daar ben ik ziek van geweest<|

Ik weet het niet meer zeker maar ik geloof dat de assistente er zo uitzag:










LOL


----------



## Lester Burnham

Haha  Misschien heeft ze wel een geweldig karakter he ;-)

@Bidle Dit is ook een manier om van je schaamrandjes af te komen www.dumpert.nl - Knee down, elbow down, ..


----------



## Bidle

Lester Burnham said:


> Haha  Misschien heeft ze wel een geweldig karakter he ;-)
> 
> @Bidle Dit is ook een manier om van je schaamrandjes af te komen www.dumpert.nl - Knee down, elbow down, ..


Hmmm, niet zoveel zin om als een aap langs de motor te hangen....


----------



## MichielV

Bidle said:


> Altijd leuk elke dag bij de post kijken.


Dat ik net met de auto terug naar huis reed, werd ik in de straat gepasseerd door een Pakket bezorger.

Aangezien er eea nog moet binnen komen zit je meteen van; Oeh *** te laat!

Lag geen briefje in de bus...Dus weet nu niet of ik daar nou blij van moet zijn of niet.:-d

Laat het wachten maar weer beginnen :-x


----------



## Bidle

Een man vraagt aan zijn vrouw, 

"wat zou je doen als ik een prijs in de lotto gewonnen had?"

Antwoordt ze,

"Ik zou de helft opeisen en je dan verlaten, want ik ben je meer dan zat."

"Fantastisch," zegt hij,

"ik heb 12 euro gewonnen, hier is 6 euro - En nou opzouten!"


----------



## Lester Burnham

Bidle said:


> Een man vraagt aan zijn vrouw,
> 
> "wat zou je doen als ik een prijs in de lotto gewonnen had?"
> 
> Antwoordt ze,
> 
> "Ik zou de helft opeisen en je dan verlaten, want ik ben je meer dan zat."
> 
> "Fantastisch," zegt hij,
> 
> "ik heb 12 euro gewonnen, hier is 6 euro - En nou opzouten!"


;-)

Hoorde in de nieuwste Top Gear ook weer een leuke passage langskomen, ging erover dat Engeland geen duidelijke nationale landmark heeft:

"The French's icon is the big brown pilon in the middle of Paris, the Australians have got a big rock and the Belgian have a urinating infant"


----------



## EricSW

Bidle said:


> Een man vraagt aan zijn vrouw,
> 
> "wat zou je doen als ik een prijs in de lotto gewonnen had?"
> 
> Antwoordt ze,
> 
> "Ik zou de helft opeisen en je dan verlaten, want ik ben je meer dan zat."
> 
> "Fantastisch," zegt hij,
> 
> "ik heb 12 euro gewonnen, hier is 6 euro - En nou opzouten!"


Haha, briljant!


----------



## Lester Burnham

Grappig stukje Tsjechisch cabaret


----------



## Vleeshomp

*{Off-Topic} Horloge verdienen? Hulp bij laatste tentamen!*

Hi iedereen, in een soort van navolging van onze moderator wil ik een kleine contest uitbrengen!:-x

ik heb mijn allerlaatste tentamen maandag, ( echt het laatste om af te studeren! )

Het is een tentamen met economische berekeningen echter ik ben daar zo'n kneus in:rodekaart!!!!

is er iemand die mij kan helpen:roll:? onder de personen die mij kunnen helpen met het maken van een proef-tentamen zal ik een horloge naar keus twv 100€ verloten! ( ben je de enigste? 100% kans ( haha die berekening kan ik nog wel maken! )

het gaat om de volgende opdrachten :

Opdracht 2 : omzet berekening
Opdracht 3 : marktpenetratie & marktaandeel berekenen
Opdracht 5 : Gemiddeld bruto winst percentage berekenen
Opdracht 6 : Break-even berekening
Opdracht 10 : Rendement berekening

bijgevoegd zijn de opdrachten plus benodigde data !

























Goodluck !

antwoorden mogen ook via PB ; graag met berekening, anders leer ik er nog niks van!:-d


----------



## MichielV

*Re: Horloge verdienen? Hulp bij laatste tentamen!*

Ik ben geen econoom en hoop dat je toevallig ook de antwoorden hebt, zodat je een en ander kan controlleren. Maar ik denk dat ik je kan helpen bij vraag 2.

Voor deze vraag moet je het aantal kopende klanten(A) vermenigvuldigen met het gemiddelde aankoop bedrag (B).

Laten we beginnen met B. Dit is vrij simpel, want dit bedrag is aangegeven in de aangeleverde data (45euro).

Voor B is het iets ingewikkelder. In de aangeleverde data staat "Verzorgingsgebied (VG) Den Haag kent 400.000 klanten". Ik neem aan dat ze hiermee inwoners bedoelen.

Wat we nu weten is:

- Het totaal aantal klanten uit het VG. (400.000 klanten)
- Het percentage klanten uit VG dat Zara bezoekt, ook wel opkomst index of OI. (1.5%).
- Het percentage bezoekers dat daadwerkelijk iets koopt, conversie: 60%.

Oke, nu kunnen we gaan rekenen:

Stap 1: Bereken het aantal bezoekende klanten.

totaal aantal klanten / 100 * opkomstindex = aantal bezoekende klanten

400.000 / 100 * 1.5 = 6000

Stap 2: Bereken het aantal kopende klanten

bezoekende klanten / 100 * conversie = aantal kopende klanten

6000 / 100 * 60 = 3600

================================

Oke nu hebben we dus beide benodigde waarden. Nu rest alleen nog de omzet berekening:

aantal kopende klanten * gemiddeld aankoop bedrag = totaal omzet per week

3600 * 45 = 162000

Tadaa, we hebben ons antwoord. :-d

*Nogmaals, ik hoop dat je de antwoorden hebt zodat je het kan controleren.*


----------



## Lester Burnham

*Re: Horloge verdienen? Hulp bij laatste tentamen!*

Bij mij kwam er volgens diezelfde berekening ook 162.000 uit 

Zal eens naar de rest kijken! *Ben ook geen expert trouwens!!! En zeker niet foutloos..*

[update vr.3a] Marktaandeel is dan (162.000/16.000.000*100) 1,0125%

[update vr.3b] Marktpenetratie is moeilijk te beantwoorden, ik weet niet precies hoe ze het definieren. Ik definieer het als het percentage klanten relatief ten opzichte van de grootte van het gehele verzorgingsgebied. In dit geval weten we alleen dat er wekelijks (0,015*400000) 6000 unieke bezoekers zijn, waarvan (0,60*6000) 3600 daadwerkelijk klant. In dat geval (met alleen wekelijkse cijfers) is marktpenetratie dus (3600/400000*100) 0,9%

[update vr.5] 
(162.000*.15*.40) = 9720

(162.000*.55*.55)= 49005

(162.000*.30*.70)= 34020

Winst = (9720+49005+34020) = 92745

Brutowinstpercentage = (92745/162000*100) 57,25% 

[update vr.6]

Vaste kosten = €35000

Variabele kosten (€45 * (1-0,5725))= €19,2375

Totale kosten = Totale opbrengsten

35000 = A * (45-19,2375) 

35000 = A * 25.7625

A = (35000/25,7625) = 1358.56 afzet = (maal €45) €61.135,20 omzet = break-even

[update vr.10]

Verkoop 24,95 incl. 19% btw - Prijs excl. Btw (24,95/1,19) =20,97

Brutowinst Den Haag= 55% van prijs excl. Btw = (20,97*0,55) €11,53

Inkoop = (20,97-11,53) = 9,44

Kostprijs = 6,45. Rendement Zara = (9,44-6,45) €2,99

Rendement in procenten dus (2,99/9,44*100) = 31,67%

--------
Zou kunnen (reken er maar op) dat ik een paar keer slordig ben geweest, misschien dat er nog wat mensen overheen kijken die er meer verstand van hebben!
Succes ermee iig!

ps. hoef er niks voor te hebben hoor, vond het wel leuk om weer eens in die stof te duiken ;-) Dat praktische heb ik gemist de afgelopen jaren op de universiteit.


----------



## Racka

Ik zeg precies hetzelfde als Mart. Telt dat ook? Lol.... Nee man, economie is echt niets voor mij, veel succes ermee! En de volgende keer opletten in de klas ipv op wus op je mobiel! ;-)


----------



## MHe225

*Re: Horloge verdienen? Hulp bij laatste tentamen!*



Lester Burnham said:


> *update vr.10*
> 
> Verkoop 24,95 incl. 19% btw - Prijs excl. Btw (24,95/1,19) =20,97
> 
> Brutowinst Den Haag= 55% van prijs excl. Btw = (20,97*0,55) €11,53
> 
> Inkoop = (20,97-11,53) = 9,44
> 
> Kostprijs = 6,45. Rendement Zara = (9,44-6,45) €2,99
> 
> Rendement in procenten dus (2,99/9,44*100) = 31,67%
> 
> Zou kunnen (reken er maar op) dat ik een paar keer slordig ben geweest, misschien dat er nog wat mensen overheen kijken die er meer verstand van hebben


Laat ik beginnen om dezelfde disclaimer te maken als jullie allemaal al gedaan hebben: ik ben geen econoom en heb ook nooit economie gehad, ook niet op de middelbare school ('72 - '78). 
En als dat wel zo was, zou ik het inmiddels allemaal vergeten zijn :-(

Nu dat uit de weg is, ik ben bang dat ik mij niet met het bovenstaande kan verenigen omdat ik de zin _"Brutowinst Zara Den Haag is 55% (uitgedrukt in verkoopprijs excl. BTW)"_ anders interpreteer; als de winst 55% is, ziet mijn berekening als volgt uit:


prijs incl. BTW is €24.95 => excl. BTW €24.95 / 1.19 = €20.97 
BTW bedrag is €24.95 - €20.97 = €3.98 
_- helemaal eens met het bovenstaande_

bruto winst Zara Den Haag is 55% met andere woorden, de inkoopprijs is €20.97 / 1.55 = €13.53 
_- dit is waar we van mening verschillen_

kostprijs Zara Intl. is €6.45
dus de winst voor Zara Intl. is €13.53 - €6.45 = €7.08
uitgedrukt in procenten: €7.08 / €6.45 = 110%

Het "mechanisch gedeelte van beide berekeningen is correct en de vraag is hoe de gewraakte zin _"Brutowinst Zara Den Haag is 55% (uitgedrukt in verkoopprijs excl. BTW)"_ geinterpreteerd moet worden.
Sorry als ik hier nu verwarring veroorzaak, maar uiteindelijk streven we allemaal hetzelfde doel na: het vinden van het juiste antwoord.

Ron


----------



## MichielV

*Re: Horloge verdienen? Hulp bij laatste tentamen!*



Lester Burnham said:


> [update vr.10]
> 
> Verkoop 24,95 incl. 19% btw - Prijs excl. Btw (24,95/1,19) =20,97
> 
> Brutowinst Den Haag= 55% van prijs excl. Btw = (20,97*0,55) €11,53
> 
> Inkoop = (20,97-11,53) = 9,44
> 
> Kostprijs = 6,45. Rendement Zara = (9,44-6,45) €2,99
> 
> *Rendement in procenten dus (2,99/9,44*100) = 31,67%*


Ik durf niet te zeggen welke van de 2 mogelijkheden de juiste is, maar volgens mij zit hier wel een fout in de berekening. En dan wel in het dik gedrukte gedeelte. Het rendement wordt toch berekend over het oorspronkelijke bedrag, oftewel de kostprijs.

Deze berekening moet dan zijn

(2.99/6.45)*100 = 46.36%



MHe225 said:


> Laat ik beginnen om dezelfde disclaimer te maken als jullie allemaal al gedaan hebben: ik ben geen econoom en heb ook nooit economie gehad, ook niet op de middelbare school ('72 - '78).
> En als dat wel zo was, zou ik het inmiddels allemaal vergeten zijn :-(
> 
> Nu dat uit de weg is, ik ben bang dat ik mij niet met het bovenstaande kan verenigen omdat ik de zin _"Brutowinst Zara Den Haag is 55% (uitgedrukt in verkoopprijs excl. BTW)"_ anders interpreteer; als de winst 55% is, ziet mijn berekening als volgt uit:
> 
> 
> prijs incl. BTW is €24.95 => excl. BTW €24.95 / 1.19 = €20.97
> BTW bedrag is €24.95 - €20.97 = €3.98
> _- helemaal eens met het bovenstaande_
> bruto winst Zara Den Haag is 55% met andere woorden, de inkoopprijs is €20.97 / 1.55 = €13.53
> _- dit is waar we van mening verschillen_
> kostprijs Zara Intl. is €6.45
> dus de winst voor Zara Intl. is €13.53 - €6.45 = €7.08
> uitgedrukt in procenten: €7.08 / €6.45 = 110%
> 
> Het "mechanisch gedeelte van beide berekeningen is correct en de vraag is hoe de gewraakte zin _"Brutowinst Zara Den Haag is 55% (uitgedrukt in verkoopprijs excl. BTW)"_ geinterpreteerd moet worden.
> Sorry als ik hier nu verwarring veroorzaak, maar uiteindelijk streven we allemaal hetzelfde doel na: het vinden van het juiste antwoord.
> 
> Ron


Edit: Ik heb niets gezegd, verkeerd gelezen ;D


----------



## Lester Burnham

*Re: Horloge verdienen? Hulp bij laatste tentamen!*

Ron, volgens mij maak je een fout met die inkoopprijs-berekening voor Den Haag, vandaar dat we ook allebei met andere cijfertjes gingen rekenen 

Brutowinstpct is 55%.

Prijs = 20,97

Dus brutowinst = (20,97*0,55)= 11,53

En inkoop is dan dus (20,97-11,53) OF (20,97*0,45) = 9,44

Toch?


----------



## Vleeshomp

Haha vet dat er zoveel hulp is en bedankt heh lester/mart?! Ik geloof dat ik het nu een beetje begin te snappen. Balen dat ik alleen de antwoorden bij mijn vriendin heb liggen en niks kan controleren. Haha.


----------



## Bidle

Even een tijdje niet gekeken en zie ik allemaal getallen en cijfers in de kroeg..... jeetje, wat een reken geweld. ;-)


----------



## Lester Burnham

Bidle said:


> Even een tijdje niet gekeken en zie ik allemaal getallen en cijfers in de kroeg..... jeetje, wat een reken geweld. ;-)


Ja, niet echt 'your average' cafe :-d

Maar wat vertier dan?

Weer eens wat anders dan een Escalade of Hummer:


----------



## vanhessche

Spijtig dat ook ik geen krak ben in economie, had je heel graag geholpen!
Nog veel succes!

Ik heb ook nog een filmpje die ik wilde posten maar dan vergeten ben.
Niet veel speciaals maar als liefhebber van horloges viel het mij gewoon op in het fragment.
Het gaan om een verslagje uit het nieuws van de ronde van Zwitserland een tijdje geleden.
De rit ging richting Schaffhausen en er was 1 renner die dacht, ik maak maar even wat meer reclame nu we toch onderweg zijn.
Gewoon even doorspoelen naar 0:30 en dan goed opletten welk reclamebord de renner even op inzoomt 

videozone


----------



## Lester Burnham

vanhessche said:


> Spijtig dat ook ik geen krak ben in economie, had je heel graag geholpen!
> Nog veel succes!
> 
> Ik heb ook nog een filmpje die ik wilde posten maar dan vergeten ben.
> Niet veel speciaals maar als liefhebber van horloges viel het mij gewoon op in het fragment.
> Het gaan om een verslagje uit het nieuws van de ronde van Zwitserland een tijdje geleden.
> De rit ging richting Schaffhausen en er was 1 renner die dacht, ik maak maar even wat meer reclame nu we toch onderweg zijn.
> Gewoon even doorspoelen naar 0:30 en dan goed opletten welk reclamebord de renner even op inzoomt
> 
> videozone


Haha ;-)


----------



## MHe225

Lachen wel .... niet zozeer voor de gevallen renner, maar wel voor ons / IWC.

Ik hoop dat Michie; ons toch eerdaags nog even de juiste (?) antwoorden van zijn sommetjes laat zien; #10 vind ik nu buitengewoon intrigerend en zoals ik al eerder zei, zij het met iets andere woorden, de crux is in de interpretatie van "Brutowinst Zara Den Haag is 55% (uitgedrukt in verkoopprijs excl. BTW)"

Laten we de rokken van Zara even voor wat ze zijn - per slot van rekening is dit een horlogeforum:

Ik heb een fraai klokkie waarvoor ik €100 betaald heb. Omdat ik pecunia bijeen moet schrapen voor mijn nieuwe airco's besluit ik dit horloge te verkopen. Na wat stechelen komen Mart en ik een leuke prijs overeen: €140 Dat betekent dus dat ik 40% winst heb gemaakt, toch?
Sluwe Mart had wel door dat er in Nederland een goede markt voor dit klokje is en verkoopt het met 50% winst voor aan Michiel die volgens mij dan €140 + €70 = €210 betaalt (toch?)

Als wij het hier mee eens zijn, dan is de winst van Mart niet €210 x 0.50 = €105 maar €210 - €210 / 1.5 = €210 - €140 = €70 

Maar ik zie ook hoe het gewraakte zinnetje uitgelegd kan worden zoals jullie dat doen ..... misschien ben ik inmiddels te lang weg uit NL dat ik dit soort finesses van de Nederlandse taal niet meer op pak. Van de andere kant vind ik dat de vraagstelling in tentamens volkomen ondubbelzinnig behoort te zijn.
Vandaar dus dat ik benieuwd ben naar de antwoorden - dan kunnen we wel uitvogelen hoe dit nou bedoeld was.

Ron


----------



## MichielV

MHe225 said:


> Lachen wel .... niet zozeer voor de gevallen renner, maar wel voor ons / IWC.
> 
> Ik hoop dat Michie; ons toch eerdaags nog even de juiste (?) antwoorden van zijn sommetjes laat zien; #10 vind ik nu buitengewoon intrigerend en zoals ik al eerder zei, zij het met iets andere woorden, de crux is in de interpretatie van "Brutowinst Zara Den Haag is 55% (uitgedrukt in verkoopprijs excl. BTW)"
> 
> Laten we de rokken van Zara even voor wat ze zijn - per slot van rekening is dit een horlogeforum:
> 
> Ik heb een fraai klokkie waarvoor ik €100 betaald heb. Omdat ik pecunia bijeen moet schrapen voor mijn nieuwe airco's besluit ik dit horloge te verkopen. Na wat stechelen komen Mart en ik een leuke prijs overeen: €140 Dat betekent dus dat ik 40% winst heb gemaakt, toch?
> Sluwe Mart had wel door dat er in Nederland een goede markt voor dit klokje is en verkoopt het met 50% winst voor aan Michiel die volgens mij dan €140 + €70 = €210 betaalt (toch?)
> 
> Als wij het hier mee eens zijn, dan is de winst van Mart niet €210 x 0.50 = €105 maar €210 - €210 / 1.5 = €210 - €140 = €70
> 
> Maar ik zie ook hoe het gewraakte zinnetje uitgelegd kan worden zoals jullie dat doen ..... misschien ben ik inmiddels te lang weg uit NL dat ik dit soort finesses van de Nederlandse taal niet meer op pak. Van de andere kant vind ik dat de vraagstelling in tentamens volkomen ondubbelzinnig behoort te zijn.
> Vandaar dus dat ik benieuwd ben naar de antwoorden - dan kunnen we wel uitvogelen hoe dit nou bedoeld was.
> 
> Ron


Het was mijn vraag niet, ik help simpel weg alleen mee met de oplossingen ;-)

Bij je vorige uitwerking had ik wat opmerkingen, maar nu ik zo terug lees, zie ik dat ik gewoon fout heb gelezen. :-x

Bovenstaande verhaal is volkomen duidelijk. Durf alleen niet te zeggen welke van de twee manieren nu de juiste is.


----------



## Lester Burnham

MHe225 said:


> Ik heb een fraai klokkie waarvoor ik €100 betaald heb. Omdat ik pecunia bijeen moet schrapen voor mijn nieuwe airco's besluit ik dit horloge te verkopen. Na wat stechelen komen Mart en ik een leuke prijs overeen: €140 Dat betekent dus dat ik 40% winst heb gemaakt, toch?
> Sluwe Mart had wel door dat er in Nederland een goede markt voor dit klokje is en verkoopt het met 50% winst voor aan Michiel die volgens mij dan €140 + €70 = €210 betaalt (toch?)


Wat? Waar zie je me wel niet voor aan Ron? ;-)

Over de opgave: ik zat zelf ook een paar keer te twijfelen, heb bewust gekozen voor de minst cijfermatige tak van de economie (marketing) omdat ik er vaak maar een potje van maakte


----------



## MHe225

MichielV said:


> Het was mijn vraag niet, ik help simpel weg alleen mee met de oplossingen ;-)


Mijn verontschuldigingen, Michiel ..... niet goed opgelet :-s en dit probleem in jouw schoenen geschoven, terwijl het vleeshomps probleem is (heeft VH ook een naam? - misschien heb ik deze over het hoofd gezien of is die nooit in de grijze massa blijven hangen)



Lester Burnham said:


> Wat? Waar zie je me wel niet voor aan Ron? ;-)


Wil je echt dat ik dat hier schrijf waar iedereen dat kan lezen? :-d :-d

Groeten,
Ron


----------



## Lester Burnham

Wat een weertje zeg in Nederland.

Vandaag ook weer minimaal een uur met de blote bast in de volle zon gelegen hier, ben al zeker drie tinten bruiner dan vorige week ;-)

Effe een lekker zomernummertje van 'vroeger' (hoe relatief kan een woord zijn )






Was trouwens nogal een eye-opener toen ik erachter kwam dat alle zang door vrouwen is gedaan in dit nummer.


----------



## Bidle

Het is rustig hier....


----------



## Lester Burnham

De zomer lonkt, iedereen wil naar buiten, als het straks een paar weken heet is geweest schuift iedereen weer puffend achter de computer ;-)


----------



## Bidle

Lester Burnham said:


> De zomer lonkt, iedereen wil naar buiten, als het straks een paar weken heet is geweest schuift iedereen weer puffend achter de computer ;-)


Wie weet, maar zit toch ook echt buiten met de laptop. Althans nu niet....


----------



## Lester Burnham

Nog maar eens een lekker foute zomerhit van een jaar of 12-14 geleden dan!






Ik spot een Porsche 993 en een W140 S-Klasse, nu fout, toen het beste wat je kon kopen voor je guldens


----------



## Bidle

Lester Burnham said:


> Nog maar eens een lekker foute zomerhit van een jaar of 12-14 geleden dan!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ik spot een Porsche 993 en een W140 S-Klasse, nu fout, toen het beste wat je kon kopen voor je guldens


Vind de Porsche niet heel fout hoor...


----------



## Lester Burnham

Bidle said:


> Vind de Porsche niet heel fout hoor...


Dat ging dan ook vooral over de S-klasse ;-)

Vind ik persoonlijk trouwens ook niet zo fout, heb een voorliefde voor lompe grote bakken. Voor mijn huidige lompe Volvo had ik ook zo'n lompe Mercedes


----------



## Martin_B

Lester Burnham said:


> Dat ging dan ook vooral over de S-klasse ;-)
> 
> Vind ik persoonlijk trouwens ook niet zo fout, heb een voorliefde voor lompe grote bakken. Voor mijn huidige lompe Volvo had ik ook zo'n lompe Mercedes


Helemaal goed! :-!
(Ook) wat auto's betreft, size does matter! ;-)

Mijn vorige:








Mijn huidige:


----------



## Bidle

Zelf niet veel met auto's wel van alles gehad....boxer-motoren tot een ford 460. Dat V8 geluid heeft toch een speciaal plekje gekregen!

Heb onlangs met een vriend een Oldsmobile Cutlass Supreme opgeknapt en daar hebben we 1,5 jaar over gedaan. Wel echt alles zelf gedaan... op het opboren naar overmaatse zuigers na, want bij de eerste keer starten draaide de oliepomp niet volledig mee.... kortom dat was balen!! Dus blok weer eruit en uit elkaar.... en overmaatse zuigers erin. Sleutelen vind ik overigens wel leuk, maar soms ook vervelend en eentonig werk.... met name met grote Amerikanen, waarbij het afbikken van de assen, schuren van de carrosserie gelijk erg lang duurt.


----------



## Martin_B

Ik vind auto's wel leuk, maar heb er weinig geld voor over. Een jaar of 10 leaseauto's van de zaak gehad, maar toen de eigen bijdrages niet meer in verhouding tot het formaat stonden, ben ik zelf gaan kopen. Gezien mijn lengte en de te verwachten formaten van mijn kinderen (oudste dochter van 11 is de 1,65 al enige tijd gepasseerd) moet het vooral groot zijn. ;-)

Nu ik sinds februari weer relatief dicht bij het werk woon (eerst 11, nu 15 km na de recente verhuizing van het bedrijf) fiets ik eigenlijk bijna elke dag.

Het lijkt me trouwens wel fantastisch om een klassieker zelf op te knappen, maar zou niet weten waar ik op het moment de tijd vandaan zou moeten halen, nog even los van de meestal niet geringe benodigde fondsen.


----------



## Lester Burnham

Martin_B said:


> Helemaal goed! :-!
> (Ook) wat auto's betreft, size does matter! ;-)
> 
> Mijn vorige:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mijn huidige:


Ah leuke bak! Ik heb ook een paar S80's bekeken voordat ik uiteindelijk een hele mooie S70 tegenkwam die ik binnen een uur na eerste aanblik had afgerekend. Liefde op het eerste gezicht zeg maar 










In mijn geval is het uiteraard wel lichtelijk belachelijk, aangezien ik geen gezin of wat dan ook heb en zelf ook van sleutelhangerformaat ben 

Maar goed, was altijd een hobby van me (voordat o.a. horloges en feestjes kwamen :-d) dus dan mag je ook een beetje gek doen.



Bidle said:


> Zelf niet veel met auto's wel van alles gehad....boxer-motoren tot een ford 460. Dat V8 geluid heeft toch een speciaal plekje gekregen!
> 
> Heb onlangs met een vriend een Oldsmobile Cutlass Supreme opgeknapt en daar hebben we 1,5 jaar over gedaan. Wel echt alles zelf gedaan... op het opboren naar overmaatse zuigers na, want bij de eerste keer starten draaide de oliepomp niet volledig mee.... kortom dat was balen!! Dus blok weer eruit en uit elkaar.... en overmaatse zuigers erin. Sleutelen vind ik overigens wel leuk, maar soms ook vervelend en eentonig werk.... met name met grote Amerikanen, waarbij het afbikken van de assen, schuren van de carrosserie gelijk erg lang duurt.


Cool, ook een plaatje van toevallig? Van het eindresultaat!


----------



## Bidle

Hier een voorproefje....

Hij is echt netjes geworden, maar mag ook wel. Alles is metrisch getapt behalve het blok natuurlijk. Ligt een 403 (6,6 liter) in dus dat is ook nog wel netjes aan de maat!


----------



## Lester Burnham

Volgens mij mist er iets


----------



## Bidle

Lester Burnham said:


> Volgens mij mist er iets


Nu wel!! Had de foto eerst met kenteken geplaatst.... dus net er even afgehaald.

Hier eentje uit de oude doos... was één van mijn eerste en ja een replica. Yep, was nog jong en dus een replica; maar wel eentje met ballen. Ford 460 blok dus 7,544 liter aan geweld op 295 achter en 265 voor. Met een beetje normaal gas geven liep het ding 1 op 1!! Dit zou wellicht de reden kunnen zijn om weer eens een muscle car te kopen. Gewoon mooi V8 geweld met veel pk's. Toch blij dat ik niet al te veel met auto's heb want dan zou ik volgens mij een derde hypotheek kunnen aanvragen. ;-)










Daarna een tijdje een 911 C4 (964) gereden en zijn wel erg spartaans voor lange afstanden....verder nog een G-klasse en tig-lease auto's..., maar verder eigenlijk nooit meer een klik met een auto gehad. Blijven toch vervoersmiddelen. even een foto geleend van internet:


----------



## Lester Burnham

Ah, kijk eens aan!

Twee hele gave wagens! Zo'n V8-blok moet toch ook wel ultiem lekker klinken :-d
Die G-Klasse staat bij mij trouwens ook op de boodschappenlijstjes, de enige SUV-achtige die ik graag een keer voor de deur zou hebben staan.

Ik heb zelf ook een zwak voor klassiekers, maar in mijn geval gaat het dan vooral om die Europese beauties uit de 50s/60s/70s. Wil heel graag een keer een Citroen SM (DS is ook goed) hebben bijvoorbeeld. Of een Volvo 1800ES. De Alfa Romeo Montreal was ook een hele tijd een soort van grail op autogebied! Machtig mooi spul allemaal.


----------



## Martin_B

Wat een boel moois! Ik zag toevallig vandaag zo'n rode cobra (replica, gok ik) rijden. Heel fraai! :-!

Maar ja, daar krijg je geen drie kinderen achterin :-d

Die SM is ook een mooi ding, heb er wel eens een zien rijden. Daar zat toch een maserati motor in?

-edit- even een grailplaatje toegevoegd ;-)


----------



## Bidle

Martin_B said:


> Wat een boel moois! Ik zag toevallig vandaag zo'n rode cobra (replica, gok ik) rijden. Heel fraai! :-!
> 
> Maar ja, daar krijg je geen drie kinderen achterin :-d
> 
> Die SM is ook een mooi ding, heb er wel eens een zien rijden. Daar zat toch een maserati motor in?
> 
> -edit- even een grailplaatje toegevoegd ;-)


Die Aston is ook erg mooi, heb er weleens naar gekeken. Erg gaaf!! G-klasse zijn echt super auto's had een 400 diesel met dubbele turbo,... ding trok zowat de bakstenen uit de straat en één keer vast gezeten omdat alle vier de wielen los hingen in het zand, maar met drie sperren is het verder haast onmogelijk. Enkel de afschrijving vanaf nieuw van z'n apparaat is niet echt leuk.

Wat betreft geluid vind ik een maritieme V8 helemaal super klinken.

De V8 met veel koppel die rustig stationair lopen:





Of de Supercharged motoren met veel PK's die onrustig draaien totdat ze belast worden en dan met name net na de belasting op adem moeten komen.... heerlijk... dus vooral het geluid op het eind.





....,... begint echt te kriebelen en ben al stiekem aan het rondkijken..... Hmmm,..


----------



## Lester Burnham

Martin_B said:


> Wat een boel moois! Ik zag toevallig vandaag zo'n rode cobra (replica, gok ik) rijden. Heel fraai! :-!
> 
> Maar ja, daar krijg je geen drie kinderen achterin :-d
> 
> Die SM is ook een mooi ding, heb er wel eens een zien rijden. Daar zat toch een maserati motor in?
> 
> -edit- even een grailplaatje toegevoegd ;-)


Die Aston is ook echt een beest 

De SM is inderdaad samen met Maserati ontwikkeld. Toen ik nog een klein Lester Burnhammetje was ging ik elk weekend langs alle autodealers bij ons in de wijk. Foldertjes jatten en stiekem achter het stuur van al die auto's kruipen. Onze plaatselijke Citroen-dealer had op de verdieping altijd een donkerblauwe SM staan, puur voor de show. Ik meen dat allevier de banden ook plat waren. Die schoonheid stond helemaal buiten het zicht van alle verkopers dus daar zat ik elk weekend in verstopt. Beetje aan de knopjes aan het pielen en rondjes om die auto aan het lopen. Dat schept een band ;-)



Bidle said:


> Die Aston is ook erg mooi, heb er weleens naar gekeken. Erg gaaf!! G-klasse zijn echt super auto's had een 400 diesel met dubbele turbo,... ding trok zowat de bakstenen uit de straat en één keer vast gezeten omdat alle vier de wielen los hingen in het zand, maar met drie sperren is het verder haast onmogelijk. Enkel de afschrijving vanaf nieuw van z'n apparaat is niet echt leuk.
> 
> Wat betreft geluid vind ik een maritieme V8 helemaal super klinken.
> 
> De V8 met veel koppel die rustig stationair lopen:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Of de Supercharged motoren met veel PK's die onrustig draaien totdat ze belast worden en dan met name net na de belasting op adem moeten komen.... heerlijk... dus vooral het geluid op het eind.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ....,... begint echt te kriebelen en ben al stiekem aan het rondkijken..... Hmmm,..


Phoe, wat een brute kracht zeg, echt mooi om te horen!
Ben benieuwd of het over een jaar of 10-20-30 nog mogelijk is om met dat soort motoren te rijden..


----------



## Bidle

Lester Burnham said:


> Phoe, wat een brute kracht zeg, echt mooi om te horen!
> Ben benieuwd of het over een jaar of 10-20-30 nog mogelijk is om met dat soort motoren te rijden..


Ben er ook bang voor, des te meer reden om iets dergelijks samen te stellen.... enkel dan zonder die lelijke puist.


----------



## MichielV

Ik kende zijn vorige hits al, maar nu heeft hij sinds een paar dagen weer een nieuwe. Zo goed, dat hij zelfs trending is op twitter!

;-)


----------



## Lester Burnham

Ik zag het ook al op twitter ja...

Ben bang dat Bidle nu weer een week lang het Cafe niet binnen durft te komen


----------



## MichielV

Lester Burnham said:


> Ik zag het ook al op twitter ja...
> 
> Ben bang dat Bidle nu weer een week lang het Cafe niet binnen durft te komen


Een week? Ik denk dat hij hier voorgoed een trauma aan over houdt.


----------



## Lester Burnham

Nog iemand anders geroerd door onze nieuwe nationale held Johnny Hoogerland? 

Heb de hele etappe live gezien, wat een karakter heeft die man...


----------



## Racka

MichielV said:


> Ik kende zijn vorige hits al, maar nu heeft hij sinds een paar dagen weer een nieuwe. Zo goed, dat hij zelfs trending is op twitter!
> 
> ;-)


Oei, dieptepunt bereikt ;-)


----------



## Bidle

Lester Burnham said:


> Nog iemand anders geroerd door onze nieuwe nationale held Johnny Hoogerland?
> 
> Heb de hele etappe live gezien, wat een karakter heeft die man...


Ik hoorde er enkel iets over via het nieuws en vind het erg netjes van hem. Verder heb ik er helemaal niks mee.


----------



## GuySie

Heren, ik ben de afgelopen maanden wat afwezig geweest, en dat komt omdat ik even m'n afstuderen in een hogere versnelling moest tikken. De fase van data verzamelen is nu bereikt, dus ik hoopte dat jullie zo vriendelijk zouden willen zijn om mij daarbij te helpen! Zouden jullie deze vragenlijst willen invullen, kost een minuutje of 10:

Afstudeeronderzoek

Zou ik erg door geholpen worden!


----------



## Lester Burnham

Had 'm vorige week al ingevuld, succes met afstuderen Guy!


----------



## Martin_B

Ik heb hem ingevuld... Heb ik nu een terreinwagen gekocht?? ;-)


----------



## Lester Burnham

Martin_B said:


> Ik heb hem ingevuld... Heb ik nu een terreinwagen gekocht?? ;-)


Past qua afkomst in elk geval wel goed bij je horloge-collectie


----------



## EricSW

Heb hem ook net ff ingevuld.


----------



## Racka

Ik ook, succes ermee!


----------



## GuySie

Thanks allemaal! Mocht je het nog niet ingevuld hebben, ik word er nog steeds erg door geholpen ;-) ben nog lang niet op het quota.


----------



## Dimer

net ingevuld! Succes


----------



## Lester Burnham

Voor tijdens het invullen van de enquete even een heerlijk old-school nederhop nummer van een jaar of 12 geleden.


----------



## MHe225

GuySie said:


> Heren, ik ben de afgelopen maanden wat afwezig geweest, en dat komt omdat ik even m'n afstuderen in een hogere versnelling moest tikken. De fase van data verzamelen is nu bereikt, dus ik hoopte dat jullie zo vriendelijk zouden willen zijn om mij daarbij te helpen! Zouden jullie deze vragenlijst willen invullen, kost een minuutje of 10:
> 
> Afstudeeronderzoek
> 
> Zou ik erg door geholpen worden!


Zoeven ingevuld en op de knop versturen gedrukt. Wachten, wachten, wachten, ..... :rodekaart

*Safari can't open the page.*
Safari can't open the page "Online Survey Not Found | SurveyGizmo - Online Survey Software : An Online Survey Tool for Creating Surveys, Polls, Forms and Quizes because the server where this page is located isn't responding.

<| Deksels nog aan toe :-| - ik ga deze enquete niet nog eens invullen (het moet wel leuk blijven). Sorry GuySie

Ron


----------



## Vahalis

GuySie said:


> Heren, ik ben de afgelopen maanden wat afwezig geweest, en dat komt omdat ik even m'n afstuderen in een hogere versnelling moest tikken. De fase van data verzamelen is nu bereikt, dus ik hoopte dat jullie zo vriendelijk zouden willen zijn om mij daarbij te helpen! Zouden jullie deze vragenlijst willen invullen, kost een minuutje of 10:
> 
> Afstudeeronderzoek
> 
> Zou ik erg door geholpen worden!


Wat ben je eigenlijk aan het onderzoeken?


----------



## EricSW

Vahalis said:


> Wat ben je eigenlijk aan het onderzoeken?


Hij wil in een schuur in Engeland auto's gaan bouwen... :-d


----------



## Racka

Over schuren gesproken.... gaan er nog iemand naar de rikketik in Houten zaterdag? 

Ik ga zelf niet, geen tijd. Ben de vorige keer geweest, het was superdruk. Veel horloges natuurlijk, klokken en gereedchap daar. Gebruikt en nieuw. Seiko Rob stond er ook, ik zou de volgende keer wel willen gaan om wat Seiko's te passen als hij er weer zou staan (als ik ze niet tijdens de BBQ kan zien ;-)).


----------



## EricSW

Ik ga nu niet. Heb er vorig jaar van Rob de Spork gekocht. Nadat ik een half uur heb lopen zoeken naar het kraampje overigens.... Wat een drukte daar. Maar wel leuk om rond te struinen. Veel bandjes daar ook. Buiten de seiko's en een paar g-shocks hebben ze heel erg veel oude - lees: heel dure- zwitserse merken.


----------



## GuySie

MHe225 said:


> <| Deksels nog aan toe :-| - ik ga deze enquete niet nog eens invullen (het moet wel leuk blijven). Sorry GuySie


Snap ik ook wel, helaas! Ik ben ook maar van deze lui afhankelijk, kan er zelf niets aan veranderen  :roll:


----------



## GuySie

EricSW said:


> Hij wil in een schuur in Engeland auto's gaan bouwen... :-d


Hehehehe zeker weten ;-)
Ik doe onderzoek naar authenticiteit in marketing, en hoe mensen dat ervaren.


----------



## Lester Burnham

GuySie said:


> Hehehehe zeker weten ;-)
> Ik doe onderzoek naar authenticiteit in marketing, en hoe mensen dat ervaren.


Interessant!

Heb je er ook rekening mee gehouden dat veel respondenten in dit geval al voor de enquete zijn beinvloedt door berichten in de media met betrekking tot al die vreselijke crashtests van Chinese SUV's? Dat was in mijn geval wel een factor die ik (zwaar) liet meewegen in mijn oordeel.


----------



## Martin_B

Lester Burnham said:


> Interessant!
> 
> Heb je er ook rekening mee gehouden dat veel respondenten in dit geval al voor de enquete zijn beinvloedt door berichten in de media met betrekking tot al die vreselijke crashtests van Chinese SUV's? Dat was in mijn geval wel een factor die ik (zwaar) liet meewegen in mijn oordeel.


Heb je ooit een crashtest gezien van een Land/Range Rover? Word je niet vrolijk van. Zogauw die niet een Fiat Panda ofzo verplettert maar tegen een massief object aanrijdt, zoals een brug pijler , ben je bij 50 al minimaal je benen kwijt....


----------



## Lester Burnham

Martin_B said:


> Heb je ooit een crashtest gezien van een Land/Range Rover? Word je niet vrolijk van. Zogauw die niet een Fiat Panda ofzo verplettert maar tegen een massief object aanrijdt, zoals een brug pijler , ben je bij 50 al minimaal je benen kwijt....


Klopt, groter is zeker niet beter in dit geval. Maar de Engelsen waren ook heel erg laat met het verbeteren van de veiligheid. Een Land Rover van 8 jaar terug was inderdaad nog levensgevaarlijk, tegenwoordig is daar de botsveiligheid ook gewoon op peil.

Trouwens, deze kwam ik laatst tegen, jarenlang de bestverkochte 'auto' in de VS, de Ford F150.

Dit is het 2003 model, standaard crashtest, totaal vervormd.


----------



## Bidle

Gewoon een nog grotere V8 erin hangen die de klap opvangt.... toch? ;-)

Rikketik, keer geweest en zeker niet meer. Of ze moeten die andere zaal er weer bij nemen.... mijn beleving:

- putlucht
- veel chagerijnig volk wat staat te dringen bij kraampjes (heb zelf al wel een hekel aan veel mensen op elkaar)
- veel nepperts die vaak gewoon open en bloot liggen
- alles staat door elkaar
- veel klokken spul waar ik niks mee heb.
- veel verkopers die de prijs maar al te goed weten en ook vragen.
- weinig leuke vondsten en als je iets vind dan niet in de staat waarin ik ze wil

Zou maar voor één ding willen gaan, maar dat vind ik te ver tijden!! Ik zoek al een paar jaar naar de Armband Uhren Katalog van 1997 en 1998!! Dus mocht iemand gaan en ze tegen komen!!! 


Oh enne Rob staat er volgens mij sowieso altijd!!


----------



## Martin_B

Ik ben ook inmiddels uitgekeken op de rikketik. Met één zaal is het te beperkt en te druk geworden. Er zitten vast nog wel wat leuke dingen tussen, maar ik vind het de moeite niet meer waard...


----------



## Lester Burnham

Martin_B said:


> Ik ben ook inmiddels uitgekeken op de rikketik. Met één zaal is het te beperkt en te druk geworden. Er zitten vast nog wel wat leuke dingen tussen, maar ik vind het de moeite niet meer waard...


Dat koffertje van jou kwam er vandaan toch? Dat is de enige reden waarom ik nog wel eens een keer naar zo'n beurs zou willen gaan. Koffertjes/opbergdozen zijn online erg moeilijk te vinden zonder meteen 80 dollar verzendkosten erbij te krijgen.


----------



## Bidle

Lester Burnham said:


> Dat koffertje van jou kwam er vandaan toch? Dat is de enige reden waarom ik nog wel eens een keer naar zo'n beurs zou willen gaan. Koffertjes/opbergdozen zijn online erg moeilijk te vinden zonder meteen 80 dollar verzendkosten erbij te krijgen.


Of gewoon bij die duitser bestellen... even zoeken op dit forum of TZ (hij heeft een topic lopen waarin alles staat). Heeft nette spullen ben je voor een doos ed al snel voor 30 helemaal klaar.


----------



## Martin_B

Dt koffertje heb ik inderdaad bj de rikketik gekocht. Maar nu ik niet meer een leasebak onder de kont heb, is de 50 euro benzine bijna net zo erg als $80 verzendkosten ;-)


----------



## om-4

GuySie said:


> Hehehehe zeker weten ;-)
> Ik doe onderzoek naar authenticiteit in marketing, en hoe mensen dat ervaren.


uh, authenticiteit en marketing?! Kan dat wel in één zin samen, hehe.
Kan pas authentiek zijn wanneer de mensen de feiten kennen. Misleiding en marketing. Ik denk gelijk aan mushroom brands op E-pay.


----------



## Lester Burnham

om-4 said:


> uh, authenticiteit en marketing?! Kan dat wel in één zin samen, hehe.
> Kan pas authentiek zijn wanneer de mensen de feiten kennen. Misleiding en marketing. Ik denk gelijk aan mushroom brands op E-pay.


Hey hey, niet gaan marketing-bashen he, krijg je ruzie met Guy en ik ;-)


----------



## om-4

Goed, is er ook een relatie fanboyisme-marketing-internet.

Ik vind het fascinerend om te zien dat authenticiteit, (lees 100 jaar kwaliteit = 10x duurder dus beter mentaliteit) vaak aangegrepen wordt
om een beginnend merk met originele designs en degelijk uurwerk de grond in te boren.

Je ziet dit heel veel gebeuren in het diveforum en soms bij affordables. Omdat een nieuw merk nog geen credit heeft kunnen opbouwen of een relevante achtergrond heeft
maakt dat ze niet minder compentent of gepassioneerd over het product?

Gelukkig valt de mate van fanboyisme op horlogefora nog wel mee maar op camerafora is het huilen en bij auto's/motoren waarschijnlijk idem dito.

Vaak is de prijs/kwaliteit verhouding zelfs uitstekend zie Halios waarvan de waarde van sommige modellen
zelfs is gestegen (binnen niche markt). Halios vind ik een authentiek product.
Vergelijken we dat eens met TW-steel dan wordt er een heel stuk authenticiteit via marketing gelinkt aan de autosport en treed er inflatie op
voor in mijn ogen nikszeggende fashion items. Goede Spyker truuk.

Ach, te veel factoren in het spel om de pineut aan te wijzen.
Eén verhaal waarvan ik meen dat die aan ontwerpers aan de TU Delft wordt verteld wil ik niet onthouden.
DAF trucks wilde eens vrachtwagens verkopen in Saudie Arabië of daar omtrend.
Zij daar hun toko opgezet maar de verkoop liep niet.
Onderzoek wees uit dat de kleur niet goed was.
DAF neemt de kleur geel in het gamma en past de proefmodellen aan.
Verkoop liep nog steeds niet.
Onderzoek wees uit dat de werkplaats te clinisch was.
Hmmm, DAF laat de boel een beetje slordig zodat de indruk bestond dat daar gewerkt werd.
Verkoop loopt nog steeds niet.
Uiteindelijk wees onderzoek uit dat de Saudies liever een truck met een neus hadden zoals MACK.
DAF ging huiswaarts.


----------



## Lester Burnham

Tja, wat een beetje (gedegen) marktonderzoek al niet had kunnen betekenen voor DAF 

Ik ben op het moment aan het afstuderen (zitting volgende maand) voor mijn master marketing management. Ik heb voor mijn scriptie bijna een jaar lang onderzoek gedaan voor een middelgrote bibliotheek die haar huidige vorm (inclusief huidige gebouwen etc.) compleet gaat opgeven om een nieuwe, sterk gedigitaliseerde bibliotheek te gaan opzetten, klaar voor de toekomst. Maar, aansluitend op jouw verhaal, zijn de opinies zo negatief... En waarom? Omdat het al 100+ jaar zo 'goed' (ahem, not) gaat met de bibliotheken in hun huidige vorm. 

Maar goed, mensen hebben soms een zetje nodig ;-)


----------



## Bidle

Een paar dagen geleden begon het te kriebelen om weer eens wat meer tijd in iets anders te steken. Zo nu en dan doe ik projecten en heb een tijd terug een project gedaan met een motor. De motor heeft op shows gestaan en heeft allerlei echt MotoGP spul aan boord. Uiteindelijk ook bekroond met best special Bike of the world 2008! Leuke met name was dat de reis en bijzonder contacten die ik heb mogen opdoen. Daarbij een kijkje in de keuken van oa Superbike en MotoGP. Hier een linkje van een klein stukje van de 'vader' van de motor: Projecten

Zo heb ik nu besloten om een iets minder extreem project te beginnen, maar wel eentje die hopelijk lang bij me zal blijven. Kortom een redelijk nette oude Amerikaanse sedan opknappen enkel aan de buitenkant een barrel. Dus wel alle roest verwijderen, epoxy, plamuren, maar dan geen mooie lak. Dus slechts een erg goede weerbestendige lak/verf erover... alsof het niet echt goed gerepareerd is. De onderzijde netjes afbikken en z.g.a.n maken. Waarbij de nodige dingen veranderd zullen worden... andere achter-as, schijfremmen, etc. Verder de zes-cilinder eruit en een aluminium V8 aan boord met een kleine 500 echte (lees achterwiel) pk's. Interieur origineel... waarbij ik enkel een moderne radio erin wil bouwen, maar dan compleet uit het zicht. Met andere woorden een nieuwe leuke reis in het vooruitzicht waarbij ik een nieuwe wereld eens nader ga bekijken. 

Enfin, ben bezig met een de aankoop van een leuke auto uit 1968 en ben benieuwd of het gaat lukken. Het ziet er tot nu toe allemaal goed uit, dus vandaar toch dit premature bericht. Als het niet doorgaat dan wordt het voorlopig niks...... 
Ben iig dit keer wel van plan om met name veel zelf te gaan doen, dus daar komt het: Minder tijd voor andere hobby's! Helemaal nu ik onlangs besloten heb om zelf weer drie volle dagen te gaan werken. Enfin.... dus zal iets vaker in vlagen gaan posten! ;-)


----------



## MHe225

Allemaal best, Ard, zolang je ons maar een beetje op de hoogte houdt. Af en toe eens een fotootje; hoeven geen mega-verhalen bij.

Tijd - daar kan ik helemaal filosofisch en bij vlagen depressief van worden. We spenderen onze beste uren werkend en we dromen van al de dingen die we later gaan doen. Alleen, later betekent ook zoveel ouder en met alle beperkingen vandien ...... Eigenlijk zou je van je 30ste tot je 50ste gepensioneerd moeten zijn, zodat je alles kunt doen wat je mogelijk zou willen doen (en natuurlijk met een leuk pensioen om dat allemaal te kunnen betalen). En daarna gewoon werken totdat je omvalt.

Ron


----------



## Dimer

MHe225 said:


> Eigenlijk zou je van je 30ste tot je 50ste gepensioneerd moeten zijn, zodat je alles kunt doen wat je mogelijk zou willen doen (en natuurlijk met een leuk pensioen om dat allemaal te kunnen betalen). En daarna gewoon werken totdat je omvalt.


Helemaal mee eens


----------



## Lester Burnham

Maak er anders maar 24ste tot 50ste van a.u.b. 

@Bidle Klinkt als een gave hobby! Laat maar eens wat plaatjes zien zodra die bak binnen is!


----------



## Dimer

Dat wordt een mooi project Ard! Ik ben heel erg benieuwd.

Zelf speel ik ook met de gedachten om de NSX eens goed aan te pakken en klaar te maken voor Time Attack, maar wel straat legaal houden. Het grootste obstakel is uiteraard geld, dus daar moet ik nog iets creatiefs op verzinnen, lees: sponsors zoeken. De auto is opzich al snel, >375pk op de achterwielen op krap 1300kg. Maar hij mag wel iets betrouwbaarder en ook de wegligging + aerodynamics moet worden aangepakt. Uiteindelijk is het ook de bedoeling om op zo'n 500pk te komen. Het nadeel met de NSX is dat de auto niet echt veel is geproduceerd en onderdelen, als je ze kunt vinden, nogal aan de prijs zijn. De auto hoeft gelukkig ook niet per se binnen een jaar af te zijn, dus ik heb de tijd.


----------



## Lester Burnham

Geweldige bak, hoorde zondag bij de nieuwste Top Gear dat Mr. Bean er ook een heeft :-d


----------



## Dimer

Lester Burnham said:


> Geweldige bak, hoorde zondag bij de nieuwste Top Gear dat Mr. Bean er ook een heeft :-d


Hij is ook echt een autofreak. Hij heeft een McLaren F1 gehad, maar helaas total loss gereden. Volgens mij heeft ie zelfs een kartbaan om z'n huis heen


----------



## Lester Burnham

Dimer said:


> Hij is ook echt een autofreak. Hij heeft een McLaren F1 gehad, maar helaas total loss gereden. Volgens mij heeft ie zelfs een kartbaan om z'n huis heen


Dan zal 'ie er wel weer een andere van hebben gekocht, hadden ze het namelijk ook over dat hij die nu nog een heeft


----------



## Bidle

Lester Burnham said:


> Maak er anders maar 24ste tot 50ste van a.u.b.
> 
> @Bidle Klinkt als een gave hobby! Laat maar eens wat plaatjes zien zodra die bak binnen is!


Hoop dat het lukt, want ding is erg netjes...gewoon een heerlijke vierdeurs, een echte boekhoudersauto.  Wat betreft pensioen... heb ik niet veel te klagen want heb afgelopen 2 jaar gemiddeld denk ik een dag in de week gewerkt. Echter heb ik een mooi aanbod gekregen met een leuke uitdaging. Ik vind werken prima, maar wel enkel als het voldoening geeft!


----------



## Bidle

Dimer said:


> Dat wordt een mooi project Ard! Ik ben heel erg benieuwd.
> 
> Zelf speel ik ook met de gedachten om de NSX eens goed aan te pakken en klaar te maken voor Time Attack, maar wel straat legaal houden. Het grootste obstakel is uiteraard geld, dus daar moet ik nog iets creatiefs op verzinnen, lees: sponsors zoeken. De auto is opzich al snel, >375pk op de achterwielen op krap 1300kg. Maar hij mag wel iets betrouwbaarder en ook de wegligging + aerodynamics moet worden aangepakt. Uiteindelijk is het ook de bedoeling om op zo'n 500pk te komen. Het nadeel met de NSX is dat de auto niet echt veel is geproduceerd en onderdelen, als je ze kunt vinden, nogal aan de prijs zijn. De auto hoeft gelukkig ook niet per se binnen een jaar af te zijn, dus ik heb de tijd.


Klinkt goed en 375pk is idd erg netjes! Voor mij is het met name de lol dat het een vierdeurs sedan is en je het gewoon niet verwacht. Verder vind ik de wegligging ook niet spannend. Eigenlijk gek want met een motor heb ik geheel het omgekeerde. Dan moet juist de wegligging fenomenaal zijn!


----------



## vanhessche

Lester Burnham said:


> Dan zal 'ie er wel weer een andere van hebben gekocht, hadden ze het namelijk ook over dat hij die nu nog een heeft


Gelukkig voor hem heeft hij er dan nog eentje gevonden, er zijn er maar een 100-tal van gemaakt.
Maar ja, met veel geld kan je alles kopen hé


----------



## Bidle

vanhessche said:


> Gelukkig voor hem heeft hij er dan nog eentje gevonden, er zijn er maar een 100-tal van gemaakt.
> Maar ja, met veel geld kan je alles kopen hé


Wel een keer gelezen dat hij in het begin het ding aan straat parkeerde, want zijn oprit was van kiezelstenen en dat vond hij zonde.


----------



## MHe225

Bidle said:


> Ik vind werken prima, maar wel enkel als het voldoening geeft!


Ik heb met werken sec geen enkel probleem. Het enige nadeel: het kost verdomd veel vrije tijd ....... :-d

4-deurs annex boekhoudersauto* met veel pk's, oftewel _'n slaper_. Daar kun je zo veel lol mee hebben.

Een van mijn vrienden hier in de VS, Greg, houdt van knutselen en kocht een paar jaar geleden 'n project: '91 Mazda Miata ookwel MX-5 genoemd. Dit was nog het eerste model met de 1600 motor met slechts ca 90 pk. Al gauw vond Greg 'n 1800 motor met weinig km's op de sloop en swapte deze. Inclusief eindoverbrenging. Meteen ook maar het onderstel aangepast en grotere schijven en klauwen gemonteerd. Dat was eventjes leuk, maar al snel begonnen de knutselhanden te jeuken. Na veel internet-research viel de keus op een turbo. En ineens had hij 225 pk op de achterwielen - meer was mogelijk, maar Greg wilde de turbo-druk niet te hoog opschroeven. Lachen, bij ca 100 km/uur terugschakelen naar 3 en de banden laten spinnen |> Regelmatig heeft hij patsers in dure BMW's, Audi's en zelfs Porsche's behoorlijk op hun neus doen kijken.

Greg heeft een paar dagen voordat wij dit voorjaar uit Nederland weerkeerden in de VS een hartaanval gehad en is op z'n keukenvloer overleden :-( Greg woonde alleen en een collega kwam maandag even poolshoogte nemen omdat hij niet op z'n werk was verschenen. De autopsie wees uit dat hij vrijdagavond al overleden was. Godspeed, Greg.

'n Duitse vriend van Anneke heeft midden jaren 80 het blok van een oudere Porsche in zijn Kever geknutseld. Net zo'n verhaal als Greg's Miata: hij heeft heel wat medeweggebruikers raar op hun neus doen kijken.

Ron

* niet iedere 4-deurs is automatisch 'n boekhoudersauto. Ikzelf rijd een 4-deurs GTI (MkV met 2.0 turbo). Da's een buitengewoon vermakelijke 4-wieler. Het 4-deurs compromis was nodig omdat we ook af en toe mensen moeten meenemen en dat lukt niet zo best in Anneke's auto ('01 Miata).
Wij hebben voor de begrippen hier een a-typisch wagenpark: de auto's zijn in alle opzichten "te klein" en daarbij handgeschakeld (beide met 6-bak). Slechts een krappe 3% van alle Amerikaanse automobielen is handgeschakeld.


----------



## Bidle

MHe225 said:


> Ik heb met werken sec geen enkel probleem. Het enige nadeel: het kost verdomd veel vrije tijd ....... :-d
> 
> 4-deurs annex boekhoudersauto* met veel pk's, oftewel _'n slaper_. Daar kun je zo veel lol mee hebben.
> 
> Een van mijn vrienden hier in de VS, Greg, houdt van knutselen en kocht een paar jaar geleden 'n project: '91 Mazda Miata ookwel MX-5 genoemd. Dit was nog het eerste model met de 1600 motor met slechts ca 90 pk. Al gauw vond Greg 'n 1800 motor met weinig km's op de sloop en swapte deze. Inclusief eindoverbrenging. Meteen ook maar het onderstel aangepast en grotere schijven en klauwen gemonteerd. Dat was eventjes leuk, maar al snel begonnen de knutselhanden te jeuken. Na veel internet-research viel de keus op een turbo. En ineens had hij 225 pk op de achterwielen - meer was mogelijk, maar Greg wilde de turbo-druk niet te hoog opschroeven. Lachen, bij ca 100 km/uur terugschakelen naar 3 en de banden laten spinnen |> Regelmatig heeft hij patsers in dure BMW's, Audi's en zelfs Porsche's behoorlijk op hun neus doen kijken.
> 
> Greg heeft een paar dagen voordat wij dit voorjaar uit Nederland weerkeerden in de VS een hartaanval gehad en is op z'n keukenvloer overleden :-( Greg woonde alleen en een collega kwam maandag even poolshoogte nemen omdat hij niet op z'n werk was verschenen. De autopsie wees uit dat hij vrijdagavond al overleden was. Godspeed, Greg.
> 
> 'n Duitse vriend van Anneke heeft midden jaren 80 het blok van een oudere Porsche in zijn Kever geknutseld. Net zo'n verhaal als Greg's Miata: hij heeft heel wat medeweggebruikers raar op hun neus doen kijken.
> 
> Ron
> 
> * niet iedere 4-deurs is automatisch 'n boekhoudersauto. Ikzelf rijd een 4-deurs GTI (MkV met 2.0 turbo). Da's een buitengewoon vermakelijke 4-wieler. Het 4-deurs compromis was nodig omdat we ook af en toe mensen moeten meenemen en dat lukt niet zo best in Anneke's auto ('01 Miata).
> Wij hebben voor de begrippen hier een a-typisch wagenpark: de auto's zijn in alle opzichten "te klein" en daarbij handgeschakeld (beide met 6-bak). Slechts een krappe 3% van alle Amerikaanse automobielen is handgeschakeld.


Sneu om een vriend op die manier te verliezen....

Helemaal goed echte Sleepers! Een omgebouwde kever heeft een vriend van me ook gehad, enkel de bank die een 5 cm verder naar voren is verschoven, maar verder zag je er niks aan.

Het is de bedoeling dat dit ook een dergelijk verhaal word. Qua boekhouders heb je natuurlijk gelijk. Het model waar ik mee bezig ben stond er destijds wel een beetje om bekend. Met name dat men denkt dat het een barrel is, maar alles echter piekfijn in orde is, vind ik leuk.

Omdat dit toch ook een topic van filmpjes is; een mooie sleeper, dan nog kinderzitjes erin en het is voor elkaar:


----------



## Lester Burnham

Bidle said:


> Sneu om een vriend op die manier te verliezen....


Helemaal mee eens. Helaas lees je regelmatig dit soort tragedie's langskomen in de kranten de laatste jaren :-(

Sociale controle is toch niet meer zo zoals het een paar decennia geleden was (niet dat ik vind dat we daar naar terug moeten).



Bidle said:


> Helemaal goed echte Sleepers! Een omgebouwde kever heeft een vriend van me ook gehad, enkel de bank die een 5 cm verder naar voren is verschoven, maar verder zag je er niks aan.
> 
> Het is de bedoeling dat dit ook een dergelijk verhaal word. Qua boekhouders heb je natuurlijk gelijk. Het model waar ik mee bezig ben stond er destijds wel een beetje om bekend. Met name dat men denkt dat het een barrel is, maar alles echter piekfijn in orde is, vind ik leuk.
> 
> Omdat dit toch ook een topic van filmpjes is; een mooie sleeper, dan nog kinderzitjes erin en het is voor elkaar:


Haha, die heeft het wel erg overdreven :-d

Ik zou graag een keer een Amerikaanse bak kopen, maar dan zou ik er eerder voor gaan om het weer zo origineel mogelijk te maken. Heb ook wel eens zitten twijfelen om zo'n echte dweilbak te kopen uit de nineties, een Buick Park Avenue specifieker. Kosten geen drol in aanschaf. Alles is elektrisch en voorzien van leer, ligt een heerlijke 3.8 liter v6 (klein naar Amerikaanse begrippen) onder de kap, en rijdt zo comfortabel als een donsdekbed.'

Maar goed, ben wat gebruikerservaringen gaan zoeken, en die wagens schijnen zo onbetrouwbaar als wat te zijn. Gigantische gebruikskosten dus. Daar pas ik voorlopig voor.


----------



## Bidle

Lester Burnham said:


> Helemaal mee eens. Helaas lees je regelmatig dit soort tragedie's langskomen in de kranten de laatste jaren :-(
> 
> Sociale controle is toch niet meer zo zoals het een paar decennia geleden was (niet dat ik vind dat we daar naar terug moeten).
> 
> Haha, die heeft het wel erg overdreven :-d
> 
> Ik zou graag een keer een Amerikaanse bak kopen, maar dan zou ik er eerder voor gaan om het weer zo origineel mogelijk te maken. Heb ook wel eens zitten twijfelen om zo'n echte dwijlbak te kopen uit de nineties, een Buick Park Avenue specifieker. Kosten geen drol in aanschaf. Alles is elektrisch en voorzien van leer, ligt een heerlijke 3.8 liter v6 (klein naar Amerikaanse begrippen) onder de kap, en rijdt zo comfortabel als een donsdekbed.'
> 
> Maar goed, ben wat gebruikerservaringen gaan zoeken, en die wagens schijnen zo onbetrouwbaar als wat te zijn. Gigantische gebruikskosten dus. Daar pas ik voorlopig voor.


Overdrijven is goed, althans binnen deze context! 

Origineel houden vind ik ook erg mooi hoor. Met name echte klassiekers, echter is dit gewoon een andere tak. Ding moet verder wel origineel ogen, dus ook interieur. Verder zijn die dweil-bakken best leuk. Een kennis van me is er ook gek op en heeft een soortgelijk model van je foto. Echter zuipt het ook nog eens dus dat maakt het ook niet echt goedkoop. Daarnaast moet je even naar het blok kijken. Sommigen zijn wat betrouwbaarder dan anderen.

Hieronder een mooi voorbeeld, auto lijkt redelijk gaar, maar is gewoon hard. Enkel wil ik wel alle roest op de juiste manier verwijderen, daarbij is deze Nova een grote jongen en ben bezig met een mid-size. Dus gewoon restaureren enkel met een andere afwerking. ;-) Verder heeft deze twee mechanische turbo's die elk genoeg leveren... vermoed dat het hele gebeuren tussen de 800-1000pk heeft. Helemaal goed.


----------



## Lester Burnham

Hahaha, dat is wel een heel aparte subcultuur van auto's tunen  Hoort het s'nachts op parkeerterreinen nonchalant tegen lantaarnpalen aanhangen er ook bij? :-d

Wel een voordeel dat je dan gewoon overal kan parkeren zonder bang te hoeven zijn voor winkelwagenschade |>

Net weer een beetje zitten speuren naar wat van die dweilbakken (korte 'ei' uiteraard, whoops ). Een seville STS (met 4.6 Northstar V8) is ook nogal begeerlijk....

Worden praktisch gratis weggegeven dit soort wagens.










Maar goed, bij ons in de buurt staat er ook een BMW 750iL te koop, en dan heb je een V12, ook leuk 

Toch eerst maar even afstuderen..


----------



## Bidle

Lester Burnham said:


> Hahaha, dat is wel een heel aparte subcultuur van auto's tunen  Hoort het s'nachts op parkeerterreinen nonchalant tegen lantaarnpalen aanhangen er ook bij? :-d
> 
> Wel een voordeel dat je dan gewoon overal kan parkeren zonder bang te hoeven zijn voor winkelwagenschade |>
> 
> Net weer een beetje zitten speuren naar wat van die dweilbakken (korte 'ei' uiteraard, whoops ). Een seville STS (met 4.6 Northstar V8) is ook nogal begeerlijk....
> 
> Worden praktisch gratis weggegeven dit soort wagens.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Maar goed, bij ons in de buurt staat er ook een BMW 750iL te koop, en dan heb je een V12, ook leuk
> 
> Toch eerst maar even afstuderen..


Heb een tijd in zo'n ding gereden en zijn erg goede motoren!! Worden ook veel al gebruikt als basis, daarbij ook nog eens een redelijk goed onderstel... enfin een aanrader!! Een auto waar ik graag aan terug denk.


----------



## Lester Burnham

Bidle said:


> Heb een tijd in zo'n ding gereden en zijn erg goede motoren!! Worden ook veel al gebruikt als basis, daarbij ook nog eens een redelijk goed onderstel... enfin een aanrader!! Een auto waar ik graag aan terug denk.


Ik neem aan dat het over die Seville ging ofniet?  Kan me niet voorstellen dat een BMW V12 erg interessant is voor kitcars o.i.d. :-d

Helaas zitten die Seville's elektrisch niet zo heel erg solide in elkaar..


----------



## Bidle

Lester Burnham said:


> Ik neem aan dat het over die Seville ging ofniet?  Kan me niet voorstellen dat een BMW V12 erg interessant is voor kitcars o.i.d. :-d
> 
> Helaas zitten die Seville's elektrisch niet zo heel erg solide in elkaar..


Nope op je foto staat de STS en daar is niks mis mee. Een dergelijke BMW kan me gestolen worden. ;-) En de motor als basis voor pk's.... dus voor de strip! Electra destijds geen problemen mee gehad... dus kan ik niks zinnigs over zeggen


----------



## Lester Burnham

Ben nu een paar weekjes min of meer vrij totdat ik een nieuwe deadline heb voor mijn afstuderen (hoef namelijk maar een klein beetje te doen). Kan iemand me uitleggen waarom het mij niet is gegund dat het nu gewoon effe lekker weer is? Heb al een paar keer getwijfeld om de CV aan te slingeren hier... Bah.


----------



## Sjors

*Re: {Off-Topic} Horloge verdienen? Hulp bij laatste tentamen!*

Gelukkig heb ik een houtkachel (en valt het weer hier in het uiteste zuid westen mee).


----------



## Lester Burnham

*Kafe de Koude zomer*

Dat klinkt wel als een prettige luxe! Zit intussen weer diep weggestoken in een badjas..

Als eerbetoon aan de gisteren overleden Amy Winehouse maar wat verwarmende muziek opzetten in het Cafe dan.






Ohja, en straks de galatocht over de Champs-Elysees natuurlijk volgen!


----------



## vanhessche

*Re: Kafe de Koude zomer*

Gisteren overleed niet alleen Amy Winehouse maar maar ook de Nederlandse Johnny Hoes.
"Smartlapkoning" zoals ze hem in het nieuws noemen en met zijn platenlabel ook de ontdekker van dit hele leuke stukje Nederlandse popgeschiedenis!


----------



## Lester Burnham

*Re: Kafe de Koude zomer*

Ja, kennen jullie Doe Maar in Belgie? 

Hangt toch een beetje zo'n (gespeelde) arrogante air omheen die Belgen soms zo vervelend vinden bij 'Ollanders, of zie ik dat verkeerd?


----------



## vanhessche

*Re: Kafe de Koude zomer*

Doe Maar ken ik vooral door mijn ouders. Toen zij jong waren (jaren 80) dan was Doe Maar toch wel bekend in België.
Ik ben opgegroeid met de muziekcollectie van mijn ouders en daar zaten toch wel een paar nummers van Doe Maar in (De Bom, Sinds 1 dag of 2, ...) 

Wat die arrogantie betreft, je hoort soms wel eens sommige Belgen zeggen dat Nederlanders wat arrogant zijn, maar dat vind ik eigenlijk niet.
Ik formuleer het liever anders en zeg dat Nederlanders gewoon wat "uitbundiger" zijn dan Belgen, daar waar wij toch wat bescheidener zijn, maar dat is absoluut niet slecht bedoeld  Er moeten van alle soorten mens zijn hé, anders word het maar een saaie boel.


----------



## Sjors

Lester Burnham said:


> Ben nu een paar weekjes min of meer vrij totdat ik een nieuwe deadline heb voor mijn afstuderen (hoef namelijk maar een klein beetje te doen). Kan iemand me uitleggen waarom het mij niet is gegund dat het nu gewoon effe lekker weer is? Heb al een paar keer getwijfeld om de CV aan te slingeren hier... Bah.


Zulk slecht weer us het toch niet. Sta aan het strand met m'n fietsje en die zon schijnt hartelijk (al zo'n beetje de hele middag).

Zonnige groet uit Walcheren,

Sjors

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk!


----------



## Lester Burnham

vanhessche said:


> Doe Maar ken ik vooral door mijn ouders. Toen zij jong waren (jaren 80) dan was Doe Maar toch wel bekend in België.
> Ik ben opgegroeid met de muziekcollectie van mijn ouders en daar zaten toch wel een paar nummers van Doe Maar in (De Bom, Sinds 1 dag of 2, ...)
> 
> Wat die arrogantie betreft, je hoort soms wel eens sommige Belgen zeggen dat Nederlanders wat arrogant zijn, maar dat vind ik eigenlijk niet.
> Ik formuleer het liever anders en zeg dat Nederlanders gewoon wat "uitbundiger" zijn dan Belgen, daar waar wij toch wat bescheidener zijn, maar dat is absoluut niet slecht bedoeld  Er moeten van alle soorten mens zijn hé, anders word het maar een saaie boel.


Ah, via de ouders. Ik heb stiekem ook een stevig deel van mijn muziekvoorkeur via mijn ouders binnengekregen!
The Beatles, Dire Straits, Pink Floyd, Bob Dylan, heb ze allemaal te danken aan pa ;-)

Kan me wel vinden in je uitleg over dat uitbundige versus bescheidene trouwens. Geen idee hoe dat historisch is geworteld. Merk zelf in elk geval bij mijn bijbaantje (IKEA) dat Belgische klanten vrijwel zonder uitzondering veel vriendelijker zijn en meer begrip hebben bij teleurstellingen (product is op etc.) dan veel Nederlandse klanten.



Sjors said:


> Zulk slecht weer us het toch niet. Sta aan het strand met m'n fietsje en die zon schijnt hartelijk (al zo'n beetje de hele middag).
> 
> Zonnige groet uit Walcheren,


Ziet er daar prima uit hoor! Heb hier voor het eerst sinds april ofzo de CV dan maar aangezet. Het druppelt, is grauw en is niet warmer dan 11 graden...


----------



## MHe225

Lester Burnham said:


> Ah, via de ouders. Ik heb stiekem ook een stevig deel van mijn muziekvoorkeur via mijn ouders binnengekregen!
> The Beatles, Dire Straits, Pink Floyd, Bob Dylan, heb ze *allemaal te danken aan pa* ;-)


Hier past maar een repliek:


----------



## vanhessche

Kijk eens aan, zelfs tot in Texas is Doe Maar bekend ;-)


----------



## MHe225

vanhessche said:


> Kijk eens aan, zelfs tot in Texas is Doe Maar bekend ;-)


:-d Ha ha ha, grappenmaker |> 
Ik heb de opkomst en ondergang van Doe Maar meegemaakt toen ik nog in de Lage Landen woonde (oke, nu heb ik net toegegeven dat ik een ouwe*** ben).

Nederpop was destijds een rage en leuker nog dan Doe Maar vond ik het Goede Doel. En natuurlijk jouw langenoot:





[video=youtube;XVQNjxIGQnk&NR]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=XVQNjxIGQnk&NR[/video]


----------



## Dimer

Ik was vroegah helemaal gek van ska (zelfs in een ska/punk band gespeeld), dus ook veel Doe Maar geluisterd.


----------



## GuySie

om-4 said:


> uh, authenticiteit en marketing?! Kan dat wel in één zin samen, hehe.
> Kan pas authentiek zijn wanneer de mensen de feiten kennen. Misleiding en marketing. Ik denk gelijk aan mushroom brands op E-pay.


Hahaha, ik snap je punt ;-)
Maar vergeet niet alles gemarket wordt. Ook de merken waar je wel respect voor hebt en denkt dat ze authentiek zijn. In fact, veel ervan zullen een grotere en meer kostende marketingafdeling hebben dan die mushroom brands die je noemt. Of ze het nou doen met een TV-campagne die je een maandje ziet, of een strategische imago verandering die zich 30 jaar lang op subtiele wijze doorzet, ergens heeft een kerel bedacht hoe ze hun spullen het beste aan de doelgroep konden slijten. En dat is waar wij marketeers in het spel komen ;-)

Daar kwam ik bij m'n literatuuronderzoek ook hard achter. Onderzoek in sectoren met veel belang bij historische authenticiteit (denk aan franse wijnen en oldtimers, bv) deden er alles aan om hun imago te behouden: de klanten nog steeds het idee geven dat hun wijn door franse boertjes met hun poten uit vers geselecteerde druiven wordt gestampt. Ook al is er ondertussen gewoon meegegaan met moderne productie en commercie en is er in principe gewoon een fabriek en een kantoor waar alles geautomatiseerd gebeurt.

Het verschil tussen authentiek lijken en authentiek zijn is voor de consument nauwelijks zichtbaar, after all...


----------



## Eek!

Ach ja, als consument wordt je toch constant genept. Een mooi voorbeeld vind ik 2 situaties die ik zelf heb meegemaakt. 

Mijn buurman kon via-via gratis een B&O-stereoset krijgen. Versterkertje met een cd-spelertje. Het zag er best leuk uit en je weet met B&O dat het gruwelijk duur is. Dus je verwacht kwaliteit. En blijkbaar is "kwaliteit" te linken aan "gewicht" als het gaat om versterkers. Mijn buurman tilt de versterker op en verbaast zich nogal over het gewicht. Het apparaat was maar een paar centimeter hoog maar woog minimaal 15kg. Dus hij schroeft 'm open, ligt er een stoeptegel onderin... Normaal is het de voeding die zo zwaar is, maar bij dat ding dus een stoeptegel...

Een andere mooie is Bose. Ik heb stage gelopen bij een reparatiebedrijf voor elektronika. En op den duur kreeg ik dus een Bose-speakertje toegeschoven, van die hele kleine vierkante dingetjes. Ding deed het niet meer, dus hop, openschroeven. Is de conus van karton. Echt, letterlijk, karton. Het maakt mij niet uit of het voor het geluid niet uit maakt, als ik zoveel geld zou uitgeven voor een premium merk zou ik ook premium componenten verwachten, in dit geval dus rubber of kevlar.


----------



## GuySie

Als je helemaal lol wilt hebben moet je eens nadenken over wat de Swiss Made regel (Minimaal 51% van het horloge moet 'zwitsers' zijn en dan mag het nog Swiss Made heten) betekent qua authenticiteit van een horlogemerk...


----------



## vanhessche

Dimer said:


> Hij is ook echt een autofreak. Hij heeft een McLaren F1 gehad, maar helaas total loss gereden. Volgens mij heeft ie zelfs een kartbaan om z'n huis heen


Hier werd toekomst voorspeld!

Vandaag in onze krant: Rowan Atkinson overleeft doodsmak met sportwagen - Celebrities - HLN


----------



## Lester Burnham

Haha, ik zag het ook al op Twitter langskomen vandaag. Eigenlijk moet hij nu maar gewoon overstappen op wat veiligers, twee keer crashen met zo'n wagen is wel genoeg  Blijkbaar is hij toch beter in gekke bekken trekken.


----------



## MHe225

Het is wel heel rustig hier .... iedereen naar de zon? En dat terwijl ik juist uit de zom probeer te blijven - het is al 2 weken ca 42 graden (max) en 's nachts koelt het helemaal to zo'n 28C af .... pffffff Het hele forum is een beetje langzaam en de Nederlandse hoek is echt uitgestorven.
Geniet van jullie vakantie en ik zie wel wanneer jullie weer terug zijn.

Ron


----------



## Racka

Het is inderdaad erg rustig. Ik ben zelf ook nog op vakantie en heb niet zo veel te melden. Behalve dat ik opor de vostok amphibia eindelijk de "mod-bezel" heb kunnen bestellen. Dave Murphy (de fabriceerder) heeft mij een maand of drie geleden belooft mij een mail te sturen als hij weer bezels had gemaakt. Hij heeft zich aan zijn woord gehouden en zodoende is de bezel onderweg naar nederland. Ik heb meteen een insert besteld uit hong-kong. Over een weekje ben ik weer in 't land en dan kan ik meteen weer gaan knutselen. Ik hou jullie op de hoogte. De fortis die geen fortis is (poljot aviator) ligt ook op het postkantoor te wachten. Die liep opeens te snel en heb em onder garantie laten repareren. Net nadat ik vertrokken was naar Marokko kreeg ik een melding dat die gerepareerd was en onderweg naar nederland. Ik heb het postorderbesrijf moeten bellen om te voorkomen dat het pakketje na 7 dagen terug gestuurd zou worden. 

Ik had dus toch wel wat te vertellen 

Ow ja... en een hoop nepperts te koop op de markten hier.


----------



## Lester Burnham

Heren! Normaal gesproken probeer ik het een beetje op gang te houden door overal te posten, maar ben de laatste weken druk bezig met m'n scriptie en heb weinig energie over om ook WUS vol te spammen 

Vandaar dat het dus een stuk stiller is hiero! 

Als het straks nog rotter weer is dan nu en de hele afstudeerstorm (en daaropvolgende carriere-storm) is gaan liggen kan hier weer geknald worden ;-)


----------



## Eek!

Over knallen gesproken, vorige week naar het tankmuseum in Munster, Duitsland geweest. Nu zijn horloges natuurlijk leuke kleine machines, tanks zijn precies het omgekeerde: Indrukwekkende brute grote machines. Zeker de Panther en Tiger II zijn toch wel erg imposant. Om eerlijk te zijn, ik weet dat een Leopard 2 lachend gehakt maakt van een Tiger II, maar de Tiger II is toch een brutere machine om te zien:







Ik vond het alleen erg jammer dat de Tiger I niet aanwezig was. Nou ja, die komt een ander keertje wel. Heb ik nog een reden om het tankmuseum in Bovington, Engeland te bezoeken. :-!

Daarnaast natuurlijk gelijk uitgeprobeerd hoe snel mijn auto nu echt kan (je moet de fabrieksopgaves toch controleren he, stel dat ze liegen!). Net de 200 niet aangetikt. Volgende keer een steilere heuvel opzoeken dus. Het enige wat een tikje zuur is: Voordat ik weg ging uit Nederland een Tissot Visodate besteld. In Duitsland heb ik dit horloge diverse keren in de etalage zien liggen (wel tegen een iets hogere prijs). Toen we weer bij Nederland in de buurt kwamen ging de telefoon (deed het in DE niet vanwege nieuw abonnement-gezeur); de juwelier met de boodschap dat de Visodate niet meer besteld kon worden.

Goed, dat bleek uiteindelijk om de oude versie te gaan. Dat krijg je als je bestelnummers overneemt uit een oud boek... Dus nu probeert hij het opnieuw met de nieuwe versie. Anyway, had ik van te voren geweten dat het zo lang zou duren had ik 'm net zo lief uit Duitsland mee genomen. :-d

Hoop camera's trouwens in Duitsland. Ben benieuwd of ik nog extra "vakantiekiekjes" toegestuurd krijg. :-x


----------



## GuySie

Eek! said:


> Daarnaast natuurlijk gelijk uitgeprobeerd hoe snel mijn auto nu echt kan (je moet de fabrieksopgaves toch controleren he, stel dat ze liegen!). Net de 200 niet aangetikt. Volgende keer een steilere heuvel opzoeken dus. Het enige wat een tikje zuur is: Voordat ik weg ging uit Nederland een Tissot Visodate besteld. In Duitsland heb ik dit horloge diverse keren in de etalage zien liggen (wel tegen een iets hogere prijs). Toen we weer bij Nederland in de buurt kwamen ging de telefoon (deed het in DE niet vanwege nieuw abonnement-gezeur); de juwelier met de boodschap dat de Visodate niet meer besteld kon worden.


Hee, dat verhaal heb ik eerder gehoord deze maand. Zit je ook op GoT, Eek?


----------



## MHe225

Eek! said:


> Hoop camera's trouwens in Duitsland. Ben benieuwd of ik nog extra "vakantiekiekjes" toegestuurd krijg. :-x


Dat zijn geen vakantiekiekjes maar, in goed Nederlands, performance awards :-d Ben het helemaal met je eens dat je eigenlijk de fabrieksopgave moet controleren. Echter, ikzelf ben te schijterig hier ten lande en weet na 4 1/2 jaar nog steeds niet hoe snel mijn VW GTI (2.0 turbo - enige versie hier leverbaar) nu echt is. Net zo min weet ik hoe hard mijn stoomfietsen gaan :-(
Meer dan 25 mph (40 km/u) over de snelheidslimiet en het is ter beoordeling van de agent wat er met je gebeurt. Als hij of zij je rijgedrag / snelheid als roekeloos bestempelt, ga je zonder pardon in de boeien en in de bak. Daar ben je in een dag wel weer uit, maar toch. Topsnelheid van de GTI ligt rond de 140 mph (misschien nog ietsje hoger) en dat is 2x de toegestane max, dus dat is geheid in de bak. Daar bedank ik voor.

Ron


----------



## Eek!

Acolyte57 said:


> Hee, dat verhaal heb ik eerder gehoord deze maand. Zit je ook op GoT, Eek?


Ik ontken alles. ;-)



MHe225 said:


> Dat zijn geen vakantiekiekjes maar, in goed Nederlands, performance awards :-d Ben het helemaal met je eens dat je eigenlijk de fabrieksopgave moet controleren. Echter, ikzelf ben te schijterig hier ten lande en weet na 4 1/2 jaar nog steeds niet hoe snel mijn VW GTI (2.0 turbo - enige versie hier leverbaar) nu echt is. Net zo min weet ik hoe hard mijn stoomfietsen gaan :-(
> Meer dan 25 mph (40 km/u) over de snelheidslimiet en het is ter beoordeling van de agent wat er met je gebeurt. Als hij of zij je rijgedrag / snelheid als roekeloos bestempelt, ga je zonder pardon in de boeien en in de bak. Daar ben je in een dag wel weer uit, maar toch. Topsnelheid van de GTI ligt rond de 140 mph (misschien nog ietsje hoger) en dat is 2x de toegestane max, dus dat is geheid in de bak. Daar bedank ik voor.
> 
> Ron


Dat heb ik ook hier in Nederland. Meer dan 40km/u te hard gaat echt problemen opleveren en m'n rijbewijs wil ik niet missen. Maar in Duitsland mag het, dus dan doen we het. Maar de bekeuringen die ik een klein beetje verwacht komen uit de bebouwde kom. Hier in NL gaat men ervan uit dat de automobilist achterlijk is. Alles staat 12x met borden aangegeven. Probleem is dat de automobilist hier aan gewend raakt en dus ook achterlijk wordt. In Duitsland staat de maximumsnelheid dan opeens maar heel summier aangegeven. Van 100 -> 70 -> bebouwde kom. Terwijl je op dezelfde (voorrangs)weg blijft rijden en er één bord van 70 staat en de bebouwde kom staat ook door één (makkelijk te missen) bord aangegeven. Mis je in NL één verkeersbord staan er nog 5 om je te herinneren. In Duitsland vraag je je gelijk af of het wel klopt dat je zo hard mag op die bochtige weg met voetgangersoversteekplaatsen, zijstraatjes en dergelijke. Plus, hier in NL kun je de auto vaak laten uitrollen en kom je bij de situatie waar de snelheidsbeperking voor nodig is netjes op die snelheid langs rollen. Doe je dat in Duitsland knal je gewoon met 80km/u door de bebouwde kom heen. Dus dat was wel even wennen. Wel een erg interessante ervaring. :-!

Maarre, Golf GTI. Geef! Ik moet het doen met een Golf V met een 1.4TSI-motortje (de goedkoopste variant ook nog). In Wolfsburg zijn we nog langs de Autostadt geweest, daar stond ook nog een hele mooie Golf: Golf GTI Cabriolet.  Nou ja. Nog 1,5 jaar en dan mag ik van de baas een nieuwe auto uitzoeken. Golf GTI valt ruim buiten budget, maar vreemd genoeg is de Polo GTI goedkoper dan wat ik nu rijd.


----------



## Lester Burnham

Ah, heerlijk toch! Beetje door Duitsland planken! In Nederland durf ik in een zwaar gefrustreerde bui (als het rustig is uiteraard) heel af en toe nog wel eens door te trekken tot pakweg 200, maar dan laat ik 'm ook meteen weer terugzakken, toch geen zin in een rijontzegging. In Duitsland kan je lekker de tijd pakken en die laatste kilometertjes er ook bijsprokkelen! Tot m'n schande moet ik bekennen dat ik de laatste keer ook nog met m'n mobieltje (door het stuur heen ja) een foto van de teller heb gemaakt. Dat was dan wel weer quasi-kamikaze. Was heel erg laat/vroeg trouwens, had er niemand anders dan mezelf mee kunnen hebben.


----------



## MHe225

Had zelf nooit gedacht dat ik nog eens GTI-rijder zou worden, hoewel ik er al sinds tijden een zwak voor heb. Allemaal de schuld van mijn broertje die ooit een (1ste generatie) Scirocco had |> |> Dat ding was op een gegeven moment echt op -slachtoffer van de APK- en heeft plaats moeten maken voor eerst een paar saaie bakken en toen een GTI MKIII Die vond ik ook erg leuk.

De eerste 7 jaar hier heb ik in een Chrysler PT Cruiser rondgetuft, de enige hangeschakelde in Texas met serie #128 ('n voorproductie exemplaar). Hele plezierige auto, maar kwalitatief erg matig. Dat ding begon rond 7 jaar en 115.000 km uit elkaar te vallen, dus die moest het veld ruimen. Het liefst wilde ik toen de niet zo praktische Scirocco, maar die is in de VS niet verkrijgbaar. Tweede keus was de zeer praktische Passat Variant, liefst 'n TDI en handgeschakeld een absoluut vereiste. Dat ging niet lukken en juist in 2007 was helemaal geen enkel Passat model met 'n handgeschakelde bak verkrijgbaar. De Golfs die hier verkrijgbaar zijn, worden allemaal in Mexico gebouwd en vielen daarom voor mij af. Behalve de Wolfsburg editie en de GTI. Laatsgenoemde was uit voorraad leverbaar, kon ik zo meenemen. Inruilprijs voor de PTC was niet goed, dus het feest ging niet door. Echter, verkopers hebben hier maand targets, dus helemaal aan het eind van januari viel er ineens wel over de prijs te praten (ruim $2500 beter) en dus ging de GTI mee naar huis. Mijn broertje zocht precies dezelfde uitvoering op in AutoWeek en als je alle conversies maakt, betaalde ik precies de helft van wat deze auto in NL kost. Ik denk niet dat ik deze voor een Nederlandse prijs gekocht zou hebben.

Ook wel lachen: 'n paar dagen nadat wij trots onze nieuwe auto aan een paar buren en vrienden hadden geshowed, zegt een van de (Amerikaanse) buurvrouwen tegen Anneke: _Hebben jullie geen geld om een serieuze auto te kopen? Ik dacht dat Ron een goede baan had .... _:-d Tja, wat zeg je dan? Het is wel duidelijk dat de meeste Amerikanen de GTI helemaal niets vinden: te klein, te strak geveerd, te nerveus. En dan, zo'n kleine motor. Geen V8, zelfs geen V6 maar slechts 'n 4-pitter van maar 122 cu.in (2 liter). En handgeschakeld??

Verder ben ik voldoende kinderachtig om een custom-kenteken te willen hebben:









D'r zijn heel veel mooie auto's en ik zal bekennen dat ik al heel lang over de niet zo praktische Audi S5 kwijl - helaas ook niet helemaal binnen mijn budget. Dus blijf ik lekker in de GTI rondtuffen en hoop ik dat ie nog lang meegaat (4 1/2 jaar en 102.000 km)

Ron


----------



## Bidle

MHe225 said:


> Ook wel lachen: 'n paar dagen nadat wij trots onze nieuwe auto aan een paar buren en vrienden hadden geshowed, zegt een van de (Amerikaanse) buurvrouwen tegen Anneke: _Hebben jullie geen geld om een serieuze auto te kopen? Ik dacht dat Ron een goede baan had .... _:-d Tja, wat zeg je dan? Het is wel duidelijk dat de meeste Amerikanen de GTI helemaal niets vinden: te klein, te strak geveerd, te nerveus. En dan, zo'n kleine motor. Geen V8, zelfs geen V6 maar slechts 'n 4-pitter van maar 122 cu.in (2 liter). En handgeschakeld??
> 
> Ron


Hahaha, helemaal goed dit!!!


----------



## Eek!

MHe225 said:


> Ook wel lachen: 'n paar dagen nadat wij trots onze nieuwe auto aan een paar buren en vrienden hadden geshowed, zegt een van de (Amerikaanse) buurvrouwen tegen Anneke: _Hebben jullie geen geld om een serieuze auto te kopen? Ik dacht dat Ron een goede baan had .... _:-d Tja, wat zeg je dan? Het is wel duidelijk dat de meeste Amerikanen de GTI helemaal niets vinden: te klein, te strak geveerd, te nerveus. En dan, zo'n kleine motor. Geen V8, zelfs geen V6 maar slechts 'n 4-pitter van maar 122 cu.in (2 liter). En handgeschakeld??


Ah joh, ze zijn gewoon jaloers dat je een auto hebt die wél de bocht om kan zonder schade. ;-)

Overigens, de Polo GTI: 1.4 4-pittertje met 180pk. Lijkt mij een hartstikke leuke motor. Motorinhoud is niet alles, zullen we maar zeggen. :-!



Lester Burnham said:


> Ah, heerlijk toch! Beetje door Duitsland planken! In Nederland durf ik in een zwaar gefrustreerde bui (als het rustig is uiteraard) heel af en toe nog wel eens door te trekken tot pakweg 200, maar dan laat ik 'm ook meteen weer terugzakken, toch geen zin in een rijontzegging. In Duitsland kan je lekker de tijd pakken en die laatste kilometertjes er ook bijsprokkelen! Tot m'n schande moet ik bekennen dat ik de laatste keer ook nog met m'n mobieltje (door het stuur heen ja) een foto van de teller heb gemaakt. Dat was dan wel weer quasi-kamikaze. Was heel erg laat/vroeg trouwens, had er niemand anders dan mezelf mee kunnen hebben.


Ik heb ook één keer in NL een rijbewijsgevaarlijke snelheid gereden. Vriend mocht een weekendje in een Opel GT rijden met 280pk. Of ik ook een stukje wilde rijden. Yes please! Lange rechte provinciale weg op en vol op het gas! En dan kijk je even op de snelheidsmeter zit je al op 150. Oeps.

De foto van m'n snelheidsmeter (in Duitsland) heb ik trouwens laten maken door m'n passagier.


----------



## Lester Burnham

MHe225 said:


> Had zelf nooit gedacht dat ik nog eens GTI-rijder zou worden, hoewel ik er al sinds tijden een zwak voor heb. Allemaal de schuld van mijn broertje die ooit een (1ste generatie) Scirocco had |> |> Dat ding was op een gegeven moment echt op -slachtoffer van de APK- en heeft plaats moeten maken voor eerst een paar saaie bakken en toen een GTI MKIII Die vond ik ook erg leuk.
> 
> De eerste 7 jaar hier heb ik in een Chrysler PT Cruiser rondgetuft, de enige hangeschakelde in Texas met serie #128 ('n voorproductie exemplaar). Hele plezierige auto, maar kwalitatief erg matig. Dat ding begon rond 7 jaar en 115.000 km uit elkaar te vallen, dus die moest het veld ruimen. Het liefst wilde ik toen de niet zo praktische Scirocco, maar die is in de VS niet verkrijgbaar. Tweede keus was de zeer praktische Passat Variant, liefst 'n TDI en handgeschakeld een absoluut vereiste. Dat ging niet lukken en juist in 2007 was helemaal geen enkel Passat model met 'n handgeschakelde bak verkrijgbaar. De Golfs die hier verkrijgbaar zijn, worden allemaal in Mexico gebouwd en vielen daarom voor mij af. Behalve de Wolfsburg editie en de GTI. Laatsgenoemde was uit voorraad leverbaar, kon ik zo meenemen. Inruilprijs voor de PTC was niet goed, dus het feest ging niet door. Echter, verkopers hebben hier maand targets, dus helemaal aan het eind van januari viel er ineens wel over de prijs te praten (ruim $2500 beter) en dus ging de GTI mee naar huis. Mijn broertje zocht precies dezelfde uitvoering op in AutoWeek en als je alle conversies maakt, betaalde ik precies de helft van wat deze auto in NL kost. Ik denk niet dat ik deze voor een Nederlandse prijs gekocht zou hebben.
> 
> Ook wel lachen: 'n paar dagen nadat wij trots onze nieuwe auto aan een paar buren en vrienden hadden geshowed, zegt een van de (Amerikaanse) buurvrouwen tegen Anneke: _Hebben jullie geen geld om een serieuze auto te kopen? Ik dacht dat Ron een goede baan had .... _:-d Tja, wat zeg je dan? Het is wel duidelijk dat de meeste Amerikanen de GTI helemaal niets vinden: te klein, te strak geveerd, te nerveus. En dan, zo'n kleine motor. Geen V8, zelfs geen V6 maar slechts 'n 4-pitter van maar 122 cu.in (2 liter). En handgeschakeld??
> 
> Verder ben ik voldoende kinderachtig om een custom-kenteken te willen hebben:
> 
> View attachment 495536
> 
> 
> D'r zijn heel veel mooie auto's en ik zal bekennen dat ik al heel lang over de niet zo praktische Audi S5 kwijl - helaas ook niet helemaal binnen mijn budget. Dus blijf ik lekker in de GTI rondtuffen en hoop ik dat ie nog lang meegaat (4 1/2 jaar en 102.000 km)
> 
> Ron


Hahaha, gaaf dat kenteken 



Eek! said:


> Ah joh, ze zijn gewoon jaloers dat je een auto hebt die wél de bocht om kan zonder schade. ;-)
> 
> Overigens, de Polo GTI: 1.4 4-pittertje met 180pk. Lijkt mij een hartstikke leuke motor. Motorinhoud is niet alles, zullen we maar zeggen. :-!
> 
> Ik heb ook één keer in NL een rijbewijsgevaarlijke snelheid gereden. Vriend mocht een weekendje in een Opel GT rijden met 280pk. Of ik ook een stukje wilde rijden. Yes please! Lange rechte provinciale weg op en vol op het gas! En dan kijk je even op de snelheidsmeter zit je al op 150. Oeps.
> 
> De foto van m'n snelheidsmeter (in Duitsland) heb ik trouwens laten maken door m'n passagier.


Ja, dat is een stuk verstandiger. Maar goed, een passagier meenemen betekent weer extra gewicht en daar ga je per saldo iets minder snel door ;-)


----------



## Lester Burnham

Donderdag mijn afstudeerzitting, begint spannend te worden, officieel is het nu alweer woensdag, dus 'morgen' is het dan zo ver! ;-)

Wat zal er een gigantische last van mijn schouders afvallen joh, niet te geloven. 

Alleen dan? Reizen? Ontwikkelingswerk? Meteen volgas carriere maken? Promoveren (nee, geintje, dat trek ik niet meer :-d)? Iemand in het verleden voor dezelfde keus gestaan en spijt gehad? Wijze raad is welkom ;-)


----------



## MHe225

Lester Burnham said:


> Donderdag mijn afstudeerzitting, begint spannend te worden, officieel is het nu alweer woensdag, dus 'morgen' is het dan zo ver! ;-)
> 
> Wat zal er een gigantische last van mijn schouders afvallen joh, niet te geloven.
> 
> Alleen dan? Reizen? Ontwikkelingswerk? Meteen volgas carriere maken? Promoveren (nee, geintje, dat trek ik niet meer :-d)? Iemand in het verleden voor dezelfde keus gestaan en spijt gehad? Wijze raad is welkom ;-)


Succes morgen / overmorgen, Mart. En wat zal je lekker slapen daarna en dat weekend ..... :-!

Ik stond eind '83 voor dezelfde keuze, heb toen aansluitend aan mijn afstuderen een klein projectje gedaan voor het lab waar ik mijn afstudeerstage heb gedaan (NIKHEF-K, Nationaal Instituut voor Kern- en Hoge Energie Fysica, afdeling Kernfysica) en ben vervolgens naar Twente verhuisd om een promotie onderzoek aan de UT te beginnen.

Tot op de dag van vandaag heb ik absoluut geen spijt van die beslissing.

Mijn afstudeer ondezoek en promotie werk was reuze interessant en voor mij was het 'n paar jaar spelen. Pas tijdens het toespraakje na de succesvolle verdediging van mijn proefschrift kwam ik er achter dat ik een beetje op de tenen van mijn Professor en een paar medewerkers had gestaan door tijdens mijn sollicitatie gesprek op de vraag "waarom wil jij promoveren?" te antwoorden dat ik nog niet uitgespeeld was. 
Deze heren namen zichzelf en hun vak / wetenschap uitermate serieus en dan komt er een blaag van 23 die dit "spelen" noemt. Maar, zoals mijn Prof zei, ze hebben mij nauwlettend in de gaten gehouden en ik heb inderdaad ruim 4 jaar gespeeld ;-)

Ben daarna min of meer naadloos aansluitend in een echte baan beland. In de afgelopen 22 jaar ben ik een paar keer van baan en werkgever veranderd (1x noodgedwongen - zo zijn wij in de VS terecht gekomen) en heb getracht tussentijds een paar maanden vrijaf te nemen. Dat is helaas nooit gelukt. Misschien als je je baan opzegt, vrij neemt en dan pas gaat solliciteren, maar daarvoor ben ik te ouderwets (opgevoed). U kent dat wel, huid en beer, oude en nieuwe schoenen ....

Ik weet niet of je hier wat aan hebt, want ik zat in een geheel andere richting dan jij en ik weet niet of een promotie onderzoek in jouw vak wel zo leuk is.

Ron


----------



## Lester Burnham

Hey Ron, een promotieonderzoek in mijn vak betekent eigenlijk een scriptie XXL volgens mij. Wat ik nu als Master Thesis heb geschreven zou, met iets meer de focus op theorie en iets minder op praktijk, ook een basis kunnen vormen voor promotie, maar ik zie het gewoon niet zitten om nog een jaar of vier, vijf door te gaan aan de universiteit. Ik heb trouwens nog wel een klein projectje dat ik was vergeten, moet hetzelfde onderzoek wat ik nu heb gehouden voor de Bibliotheek van Vlissingen ook uit gaan voeren in Roosendaal, om een oude belofte aan die bibliotheek na te komen. Maar goed, dat wordt een uitgeklede variant gelukkig, moet in een paar weekjes afgemaakt kunnen worden.

In jouw sector is volgens mij altijd vrij veel vraag naar werknemers toch? Zeker in Nederland, waar dit soort opleidingen minder populair zijn. Helaas zal het voor mij iets minder makkelijk zijn om een relevante baan te vinden, zeker in deze markt. Heb mijn pijltjes momenteel lichtjes gericht op een backpackers-programma dat mijn huidige werkgever (ikea dus) heeft ontworpen voor potentials. Daarin ga je twee aaneengesoten periodes van 6 maanden (totaal een jaar dus) naar winkels elders op de wereld (half jaar Zweden, half jaar China bijvoorbeeld) om daar op MT-niveau projecten te doen. Lijkt me supergaaf omdat het eigenlijk alles in zich heeft zitten, een beetje avontuur, een beetje reizen en een beetje carriere. Maar goed, de sollicitatieprocedure is niet mals, duurt 4 tot 6 maanden en je moet door een ontelbaar aantal rondes heenkomen wil je kans maken op zo'n plek. IKEA Nederland mag namelijk ieder jaar maar drie mensen in dat traject plaatsen en het komende jaar is er nog maar 1 plekje vrij. Kans is dus groot dat het dit ook niet wordt. 

En anders, tja, anders denk ik dat het toch maar gewoon meteen een baan wordt. Verlang namelijk stevig naar een eigen appartementje en daarvoor is toch ook een vast inkomen nodig.


----------



## vanhessche

Nu het toch over jobs e.d. gaat, ik kan jullie mededelen dat mijn sollicitatiegesprekken goed zijn afgelopen!
Gisteren heb ik mijn contract getekend en anaf maandag ben ik dan actief als Junior Consultant bij Delaware Consulting in het SAP Netweaver team.

@Lester: nog heel veel succes bij het maken van je keuze!


----------



## Lester Burnham

vanhessche said:


> Nu het toch over jobs e.d. gaat, ik kan jullie mededelen dat mijn sollicitatiegesprekken goed zijn afgelopen!
> Gisteren heb ik mijn contract getekend en anaf maandag ben ik dan actief als Junior Consultant bij Delaware Consulting in het SAP Netweaver team.
> 
> @Lester: nog heel veel succes bij het maken van je keuze!


Wow, cool, goed gedaan joh!! |>

Ik weet vanmiddag meer..


----------



## Yannick1995

En ik heb een bij-baantje bij de jumbo voor 6 uur in de week


----------



## Lester Burnham

Goed bezig Yannick, vanaf nu kunnen de horloges snel binnenkomen dus ;-)

Ben zelf vanmiddag afgestudeerd! Heelhuids door m'n zitting heen gekomen en nu al een paar uur lang te pas en te onpas aan het patsen met m'n titel :-d


----------



## MHe225

vanhessche said:


> Nu het toch over jobs e.d. gaat, ik kan jullie mededelen dat mijn sollicitatiegesprekken goed zijn afgelopen!
> Gisteren heb ik mijn contract getekend en vanaf maandag ben ik dan actief als Junior Consultant bij Delaware Consulting in het SAP Netweaver team.


Ha, dat is zeker een felicitatie waard |> Betekent dat nu ook lease-bak uitzoeken, of rijden de junior consultants op fietsjes rond? :-d
Sterkte maandag.



Lester Burnham said:


> Ben zelf vanmiddag afgestudeerd! Heelhuids door m'n zitting heen gekomen en nu al een paar uur lang te pas en te onpas aan het patsen met m'n titel :-d


Nog een felicitatie; bravo Mart |> Vooruit, 'n dagje patsen met je titel mag, maar daarna is het toch wel afgelopen. We blijven nuchtere Hollanders ;-) Toch wel lachen hoe verschillend tegen titels wordt aangekeken in verschillende landen / culturen. Ikzelf voer mijn titel eigenlijk niet en bij mijn huidige werkgever heb ik de vrijheid om deze wel of niet op mijn visite kaartje te zetten. Twee banen terug (service industry) stonden ze er op dat ik dit wel deed.
Maar heel af en toe gebruik ik deze wel en Anneke idem; maakt toch wel indruk als mensen 'n brief of e-mail krijgen ondertekend door een Mr. en Dr. (alhier LL.M. en Ph.D.)

Kreeg heel toevallig vandaag het proefschrift van de dochter van vrienden toegestuurd; kleine meisjes worden groot: ze verdedigt haar werk op 15 september (zal wel lukken, heeft haar studie medicijnen cum laude afgerond) en luttele weken later wordt ze voor de eerste keer moeder. Jammer dat we niet bij haar promotie kunnen zijn. We zijn wel overgekomen 10 jaar geleden toen haar pa z'n proefschrift verdedigde - moest wel want ik mocht / moest als paranimf optreden.

Ron


----------



## Lester Burnham

MHe225 said:


> Nog een felicitatie; bravo Mart |> Vooruit, 'n dagje patsen met je titel mag, maar daarna is het toch wel afgelopen. We blijven nuchtere Hollanders ;-) Toch wel lachen hoe verschillend tegen titels wordt aangekeken in verschillende landen / culturen. Ikzelf voer mijn titel eigenlijk niet en bij mijn huidige werkgever heb ik de vrijheid om deze wel of niet op mijn visite kaartje te zetten. Twee banen terug (service industry) stonden ze er op dat ik dit wel deed.
> Maar heel af en toe gebruik ik deze wel en Anneke idem; maakt toch wel indruk als mensen 'n brief of e-mail krijgen ondertekend door een Mr. en Dr. (alhier LL.M. en Ph.D.)
> 
> Kreeg heel toevallig vandaag het proefschrift van de dochter van vrienden toegestuurd; kleine meisjes worden groot: ze verdedigt haar werk op 15 september (zal wel lukken, heeft haar studie medicijnen cum laude afgerond) en luttele weken later wordt ze voor de eerste keer moeder. Jammer dat we niet bij haar promotie kunnen zijn. We zijn wel overgekomen 10 jaar geleden toen haar pa z'n proefschrift verdedigde - moest wel want ik mocht / moest als paranimf optreden.
> 
> Ron


Thanks Ron!

Als ik nog een paar jaar langer door zou gaan voor een dr./Phd zou ik het denk ik zowat op m'n voorhoofd laten tatoeëren :-d

Heb net in elk geval wel m'n naam alvast veranderd op LinkedIn ;-) Maar dat zal waarschijnlijk ook vroeg of laat wel weer verdwijnen, achja, nu is het nog nieuw, over een paar weekjes ben ik het alweer vergeten. Zijn net als horloges, die titels


----------



## Yannick1995

Lester Burnham said:


> Goed bezig Yannick, vanaf nu kunnen de horloges snel binnenkomen dus ;-)
> 
> Ben zelf vanmiddag afgestudeerd! Heelhuids door m'n zitting heen gekomen en nu al een paar uur lang te pas en te onpas aan het patsen met m'n titel :-d


Gefeliciteerd! 
Ik ga nu mijn laatste jaar havo in en daarna mag ik ook gaan studeren  Dat zal nog wel een uitdaging worden in het Engels


----------



## Eek!

Lester Burnham said:


> Goed bezig Yannick, vanaf nu kunnen de horloges snel binnenkomen dus ;-)
> 
> Ben zelf vanmiddag afgestudeerd! Heelhuids door m'n zitting heen gekomen en nu al een paar uur lang te pas en te onpas aan het patsen met m'n titel :-d


Gefeliciteerd! Ik neem aan dat we het gebak binnenkort hier op kantoor kunnen verwachten? :-d
Weet je al wat je gaat doen nu? Eerst reizen, paar maanden niksen, of gelijk een baan zoeken?


----------



## MichielV

Lester Burnham said:


> Goed bezig Yannick, vanaf nu kunnen de horloges snel binnenkomen dus ;-)
> 
> Ben zelf vanmiddag afgestudeerd! Heelhuids door m'n zitting heen gekomen en nu al een paar uur lang te pas en te onpas aan het patsen met m'n titel :-d


Gefeliciteerd!

Ik kan niet wachten tot ik ook klaar ben. Maandag begint voor mij school weer (3e jaar HBO). Ben blij als ik er eindelijk vanaf ben!


----------



## Lester Burnham

Yannick1995 said:


> Gefeliciteerd!
> Ik ga nu mijn laatste jaar havo in en daarna mag ik ook gaan studeren  Dat zal nog wel een uitdaging worden in het Engels





Eek! said:


> Gefeliciteerd! Ik neem aan dat we het gebak binnenkort hier op kantoor kunnen verwachten? :-d
> Weet je al wat je gaat doen nu? Eerst reizen, paar maanden niksen, of gelijk een baan zoeken?





MichielV said:


> Gefeliciteerd!
> 
> Ik kan niet wachten tot ik ook klaar ben. Maandag begint voor mij school weer (3e jaar HBO). Ben blij als ik er eindelijk vanaf ben!


Dank u heren!

@Eek! Ik heb nog geen vastomlijnd plan klaarliggen voor de toekomst. Moet sowieso op korte termijn eerst nog een onderzoekje analyseren die buiten mijn stageopdracht viel, maar waarvan ik had beloofd dat ik het nog zou doen voor mijn stagebiedende organisatie. Daarna kan het van alles worden! Een traineeship bij een multinational waarbij je een tijd in het buitenland komt te werken spreekt me wel aan, wellicht dat het zoiets wordt.


----------



## vanhessche

Lester Burnham said:


> Ben zelf vanmiddag afgestudeerd! Heelhuids door m'n zitting heen gekomen en nu al een paar uur lang te pas en te onpas aan het patsen met m'n titel :-d


Proficiat Mart!



MHe225 said:


> Ha, dat is zeker een felicitatie waard |> Betekent dat nu ook lease-bak uitzoeken, of rijden de junior consultants op fietsjes rond? :-d
> Sterkte maandag.


Dankjewel.
Het wordt een lease-'bakje' :-d Als beginnend consultant is het standaard een Ford Fiesta, niet helemaal mijn smaak, maar ik ga zeker niet klagen, en die nieuwe Fiesta's vallen eigenlijk nog mee 
Na 2 jaar mag er gekozen worden uit een lijst met auto's.
En dan zijn er natuurlijk nog de véle andere extra legale voordelen, dus ik ben absoluut tevreden.


----------



## Lester Burnham

vanhessche said:


> Proficiat Mart!
> 
> Dankjewel.
> Het wordt een lease-'bakje' :-d Als beginnend consultant is het standaard een Ford Fiesta, niet helemaal mijn smaak, maar ik ga zeker niet klagen, en die nieuwe Fiesta's vallen eigenlijk nog mee
> Na 2 jaar mag er gekozen worden uit een lijst met auto's.
> En dan zijn er natuurlijk nog de véle andere extra legale voordelen, dus ik ben absoluut tevreden.


En what about de illegale voordelen? :-d


----------



## Racka

Vanhessche: gefeliciteerd, spannend een nieuwe baan! Veel succes en plezier toegewenst.










En Mart, ook proficiat. Ik kan me voorstellen wat voor last er van je schouders af is. Uiteraard ook heel veel succes met het vinden van een leuke baan.


----------



## MHe225

Yannick1995 said:


> Ik ga nu mijn laatste jaar havo in en daarna mag ik ook gaan studeren  Dat zal nog wel een uitdaging worden in het Engels


Zal wel meevallen, toch? Als ik naar mijn neefjes en nichtjes kijk (en luister) verbaas ik mij steeds over hoe goed hun Engels is. Het leven is een stuk internationaler geworden.
Geloof het of niet, maar Engels was mijn slechtste vak op de middelbare school en mijn laagste punt (6) op mijn eindlijst. Als ik dat nu wel eens aan mensen (hier) vertel denken ze dat ik hen voor het lapje houd. Mijn Engels is nog steeds verre van perfect, maar, zoals mijn baas vandaag nog zei, beter dan dat van de gemiddelde Amerikaan ....

Sterkte met je eindexamenjaar en heb je al enig idee wat je hierna wil gaan doen?

Ron


----------



## Yannick1995

MHe225 said:


> Zal wel meevallen, toch? Als ik naar mijn neefjes en nichtjes kijk (en luister) verbaas ik mij steeds over hoe goed hun Engels is. Het leven is een stuk internationaler geworden.
> Geloof het of niet, maar Engels was mijn slechtste vak op de middelbare school en mijn laagste punt (6) op mijn eindlijst. Als ik dat nu wel eens aan mensen (hier) vertel denken ze dat ik hen voor het lapje houd. Mijn Engels is nog steeds verre van perfect, maar, zoals mijn baas vandaag nog zei, beter dan dat van de gemiddelde Amerikaan ....
> 
> Sterkte met je eindexamenjaar en heb je al enig idee wat je hierna wil gaan doen?
> 
> Ron


Mijn Engels is denk wel beter als het gemiddelde van mijn leeftijd. Maar het is wel een uitdaging om te studeren in je 2e taal. Maarja mijn Nederlands is niet echt goed en als je het in het Engels kunt kun je het ook in het Nederlands .

Het word bedrijfseconomie in het Engels, maar dat heet dan Finance and Control (internationale versie).


----------



## Martin_B

Gefeliciteerd Mart, goed gedaan! :-!
Toen ik na mijn studie aan het werk ging, kreeg ik eindelijk een soort van rust. Ondanks dat ik (toen ;-)) erg hard werkte, had ik niet telkens het gevoel dat ik nog 'iets' moest.

En natuurlijk ook gefeliciteerd Vanhessche met de nieuwe baan. 

Groeten,

Martin


----------



## MHe225

Waarom, vraagt u ...... wel:








Weet niet of de teller nog steeds op 777 staat als jullie uit bed komen ..... Maar om daar eventjes zeker van te zijn, prak ik mijn volgende post gewoon in deze post erbij :-d

En dus, in "goed Nederlands": Imitation is the sincerest form of flattery









PS - Mart, was jij nog op of al op?


----------



## Lester Burnham

Dat kan ik ook hoor ;-)










:-d


----------



## Yannick1995

Zoo vanavond voor de eerste keer werken  Maar om het mezelf wel moeilijk te maken heb ik m'n duim gekneusd misschien wel gebroken o| Maar eerst tot 16.40 school...


----------



## Dimer

halloooo!

Goede berichten hier  Gefeliciteerd allemaal met van alles en nog wat!

Ik ben weer terug van drie weekjes Kuala Lumpur en nu weer hard aan het werk. Valt niet mee drie weken achterstand wegwerken.... Niet heel lang geleden zat ik er nog zo bij:










En nu weer met m'n neus in de klokjes. Net de nieuwe Portuguese Perpetual in platina binnen en de Ingenieur titanium doppelchrono, werken is niet altijd vervelend


----------



## Lester Burnham

MHe225 said:


> En dus, in "goed Nederlands": Imitation is the sincerest form of flattery
> 
> View attachment 503918
> 
> 
> PS - Mart, was jij nog op of al op?


Ik was nog op ;-)

Ga nooit voor 3am slapen, zal toch een beetje moeten veranderen als ik ooit een keer ergens een echte baan vind :-d



Yannick1995 said:


> Zoo vanavond voor de eerste keer werken  Maar om het mezelf wel moeilijk te maken heb ik m'n duim gekneusd misschien wel gebroken o| Maar eerst tot 16.40 school...


Haha, ja, dan wordt het lastig vakkenvullen 



Dimer said:


> halloooo!
> 
> Goede berichten hier  Gefeliciteerd allemaal met van alles en nog wat!
> 
> Ik ben weer terug van drie weekjes Kuala Lumpur en nu weer hard aan het werk. Valt niet mee drie weken achterstand wegwerken.... Niet heel lang geleden zat ik er nog zo bij:
> 
> En nu weer met m'n neus in de klokjes. Net de nieuwe Portuguese Perpetual in platina binnen en de Ingenieur titanium doppelchrono, werken is niet altijd vervelend


Ja, dat is dan wel weer even wennen, in het Nederlandse rotweer! Alhoewel, vandaag schijnt het zonnetje weer een beetje. Anyhow, welkom terug!! ;-)


----------



## Bidle

Even een tijdje in een ander café gezeten, maar allemaal goede berichten... dus bij deze ook van mij de felicitaties!! Een Junior en een afgestudeerde erbij, helemaal goed!!

Hier niet veel gebeurd behalve dat een paar dagen werken toch weer even wennen is, maar wel leuk. Verder inmiddels een Valiant uit 1968 gekocht en helaas veel rotte plekken tegen gekomen incl. enkele frame balken. Enfin, dat mag voorlopig de pret nog niet drukken dus we gaan gestaag verder.


----------



## Lester Burnham

Als je wat fotootjes heb zou ik zeggen: kom maar op ermee  Leuk om te volgen, zo'n restauratieproces!


----------



## MHe225

Dimer said:


> halloooo! ...... Net de nieuwe Portuguese Perpetual in platina binnen en de Ingenieur titanium doppelchrono





Bidle said:


> .... Valiant uit 1968 gekocht en helaas veel rotte plekken tegen gekomen incl. enkele frame balken .....



Mart, je haalt mij de woorden uit de mond



Lester Burnham said:


> Als jullie wat fotootjes hebben zou ik zeggen: kom maar op ermee


----------



## Yannick1995

Net terug van 't ziekenhuis, duim gebroken...o| Al heb ik wel een mooi stukje blauwe gips om mijn hand:-d


----------



## Bidle

Ik heb tig foto's en er lopen drie topics van het hele proces. Helaas momenteel ligt het even stil omdat de rotte plekken dusdanig erg zijn dat het voor een nuchter iemand een enkeltje sloop zou zijn. Echter de tijd en het geld zou ik ik er sowieso niet meer uithalen en dat was/is ook niet de intentie. Moeten nu wel kijken naar een goede aanpak.

Vind het niet pas om hier een link te droppen van de topics, maar op Flickr staan alle foto's op volgorde en dat zijn er nu al meer dan 60! Er komen er bijna dagelijks foto's bij. 

http://www.flickr.com/photos/bidle/sets/72157627331338924/


----------



## Bidle

Yannick1995 said:


> Net terug van 't ziekenhuis, duim gebroken...o| Al heb ik wel een mooi stukje blauwe gips om mijn hand:-d


Hoe heb je dat voor elkaar gekregen... je duim tijdelijk missen is erg vervelend. Sterkte er mee.


----------



## Lester Burnham

Wow, wat een bikkelbak 
Die zwarte streep op de motorkap doet 't hem wel zeg! Zonder die grille erin is het net een Mustang.

Geen probleem om hier linkjes neer te zetten trouwens, zolang het maar niet naar concurrerende (horloge) fora is!


----------



## Yannick1995

@bidle, met de rugby iets met m'n duim gedaan:-s 't doet niet eens echt pijn, het is eerder irritant. Ik kan m'n brood niet eens fatsoenlijk snijden...:roll:


----------



## Bidle

Lester Burnham said:


> Wow, wat een bikkelbak
> Die zwarte streep op de motorkap doet 't hem wel zeg! Zonder die grille erin is het net een Mustang.
> 
> Geen probleem om hier linkjes neer te zetten trouwens, zolang het maar niet naar concurrerende (horloge) fora is!


Top, dan hier het Nederlandse topic van de auto. Uiteindelijk dient hij "Buffed Silver" te worden. Ook leuk detail dat in 1968 ze ook fibreglass body-parts voor hadden. Heb nu waarschijnlijk het gevonden. Die delen worden matzwart, zo werd het destijds geleverd. Dus dat is voor Mopar-kenners een teken dat er iets mis is met de auto. ;-) Voor de rest zal de auto helemaal standaard ogen.

Helaas momenteel even een fikse tegenslag daar er een frame balk goed rot is. Dat betekend heel veel meer werk.... voorlopig ga ik er mee verder. Het is verder ook geen investering dus als hij straks als nieuw is, dan is het goed. Heb er iig nog steeds zin in.

www.Mopar.nl • Toon onderwerp - Plymouth Valiant Signet 4-deurs (1968)



Yannick1995 said:


> @bidle, met de rugby iets met m'n duim gedaan:-s 't doet niet eens echt pijn, het is eerder irritant. Ik kan m'n brood niet eens fatsoenlijk snijden...:roll:


Dat is idd het vervelende,... sterkte ermee!


----------



## MHe225

*Ard*, jij bent een heel stuk moediger dan ik ..... hier zou ik toch wel een beetje hopeloos van worden. Heb mij nooit aan een auto restauratie gewaagd, maar heb wel jaren geleden een motor (Yamaha SR500) terug naar het land der levenden gebracht. Dat was een leuk en leerzaam project, maar het is ook berbazingwekkend hoeveel tijd en geld daar in gaat zitten. En hoe je zit te k...en als je niet het juiste gereedschap hebt. En het is wel lastig als je niet meer toegang tot een draai- en freesbank hebt.

Sterkte met je duim, *Yannick*. Liften zit er eventjes niet in en |> |> wordt ook een beetje lastig ;-) Het kan erger; een van mijn vrienden viel een paar weken geleden bij het hardlopen en heeft nu zijn rechter arm gebroken. Lastig als je rechts bent en (vrij ongebruikelijk hier) een handgeschakelde auto hebt. Hij is dan ook een van die eigenwijze Hollanders. Wel grappig dat hij nu (weer) in Houston woont: wij zijn bevriend sinds onze studie-tijd in Amsterdam en wonen nu 'n goed half uur bij elkaar vandaan (dichterbij dan toen we nog allebei in NL woonden).

Ron


----------



## Bidle

MHe225 said:


> Ard, *jij bent een heel stuk moediger dan ik* ..... hier zou ik toch wel een beetje hopeloos van worden. Heb mij nooit aan een auto restauratie gewaagd, maar heb wel jaren geleden een motor (Yamaha SR500) terug naar het land der levenden gebracht. Dat was een leuk en leerzaam project, maar het is ook berbazingwekkend hoeveel tijd en geld daar in gaat zitten. En hoe je zit te k...en als je niet het juiste gereedschap hebt. En het is wel lastig als je niet meer toegang tot een draai- en freesbank hebt.
> 
> Ron


Ik vermoed dat dat wel meevalt. Heb gelukkig al de nodige projecten gedaan, maar deze is wel het toppunt. Gaat daarna ook niet meer weg. Hoop dat er niet nog meer spannende zaken komen na het stralen, want wellicht is het dan toch verstandig om te gaan shoppen voor een andere Signet 4d.


----------



## Lester Burnham

Heb je topic op dat andere forum ook doorgelezen, mooi project toch hoor! En zo te horen kan je altijd nog rekenen op wat andere liefhebbers als je het op een gegeven moment echt niet meer ziet zitten, dat is altijd prettig!


----------



## Dimer

Echt een cool project Ard! Wel veel werk 

Deze is voor Ron: Houston Cars and Coffee April 2011 on Vimeo


----------



## MHe225

Dimer said:


> Deze is voor Ron: Houston Cars and Coffee April 2011 on Vimeo


Dankjewel, Dimer |> Gisteren was de September C&C en het was weer beredruk. Alleen ..... vergeten camera mee te nemen :-( D'r waren weer een aantal NSX-en en een hele mooie rode had ook de kap van het motorcompartiment open - daar was weinig standaard. Hoogtepunt (althans in mijn boek) gisteren waren de 
Ferrari's F40 en 458 Italia, 













Porsche Carrera GT (V10) 







en Audi R8 V10. 







Helaas moeten we het doen met de plaatjes van het web vanwege eerder genoemde vergeetachtigheid van ondergetekende. D'r zit serieus geld in deze regio ..... Ik spotte ook een aantal serieuze horloges. Overigens hebben sommige van deze super-car eigenaren meer geld dan rijvaardigheid. Wij hadden net een strategisch plek gekozen met goed zicht op de vertrekkende auto's, komt een van de agenten die het verkeer gaat regelen naar ons toe met de suggestie om toch maar elders te gaan staan: wij stonden precies voor de boom waar kennelijk vorige maand iemand zijn supercar tegen aan geparkeerd had :rodekaart

Welkom terug, trouwens.
Ron


----------



## Martin_B

Bidle said:


> ...
> www.Mopar.nl • Toon onderwerp - Plymouth Valiant Signet 4-deurs (1968)
> ...


Leuk om te lezen, bedankt dat je het hier ook deelt :-!
En natuurlijk goed je hier weer eens te zien.

Groeten,

Martin


----------



## Lester Burnham

Zal er maar weer eens wat muziek ingooien hier, dit nummer kwam (in allerlei remix's) zeker een keer of drie langs bij Dub Police (Effenaar) afgelopen zaterdagnacht.
Vind het wel een lekker pakkend nummer, maar goed, niet iedereen schijnt dubstep te begrijpen


----------



## MHe225

Mart said:


> .... maar goed, niet iedereen schijnt dubstep te begrijpen


Valt er iets te begrijpen dan? :-s / :-d

D'r is zoveel muziek .... laat ik jullie iets voorschotelen dat jullie wellicht helemaal niet kennen.

Het *origineel* - beetje psychedelisch, maar wel leuk ('68) En het brilletje is speciaal voor Sjors en Mart :-d






en 'n *remake*, ook al op leeftijd ('82). Ik zag laatst Mathilde .... oeps, de tijd heeft niet stil gestaan - maar ze zingt nog steeds als de beste |>






'n Vriend van mij verzamelde in het pre-internet tijdperk verschillende versies van Gershwin's _Summertime_ (uit Porgy & Bess - '35). Dat was een bonte collectie en leuk om er een paar van achter elkaar te luisteren in verschillende talen, uitvoeringen, ..... Ook had hij tig uitvoeringen van vader Abraham's _Kleine cafe aan de haven_ (toepasselijk, niet?) Er was zelfs een smurfen versie en een hardrock versie :-s
Met Youtube is zulks tegenwoordig een fluitje van een cent en wil ik nog wel eens doen op een luie vrijdag- of zaterdagavond. Moeten jullie ook eens doen, best wel amusant.

Ron


----------



## Dimer

Die tick heb ik ook om allemaal verschillende versies van een nummer te zoeken. Zo heb ik ook een verzameling van bijvoorbeeld Summertime, Ain't No Sunshine en A Change Is Gonna Come.

Wat ook leuk is om alle Top 40 nummer 1 hits van al je verjaardagen op te zoeken (voor de een zal die lijst langer zijn dan voor de ander ) of alle nummer 1 hits van je geboortejaar. Voor mij (14/04/1985) krijg je dan dit:

Alle nummer 1 hits in 1985:

Do they know it's Christmas - Band Aid
Shout - Tears For Fears
This is not America - David Bowie & Pat Metheny
Nightshift - Commodores
We are the world - Studio Allstars
Don't you (forget about me) - Simple Minds
Dancing in the dark - Bruce Springsteen & The E Street Band
19 - Paul Hardcastle
I'm on fire - Bruce Springsteen & The E Street Band
Axel F - Harold Faltermeyer
Waarom fluister ik je naam nog - Benny Neyman
Tarzan boy - Baltimora
Into the groove - Madonna
I got you babe - UB40 & Chrissie Hynde
Dancing in the street - David Bowie & Mick Jagger
Ticket to the tropics - Gerard Joling
Only love - Nana Mouskouri
(I'll never be) Maria Magdalena - Soraya Arnelas
Take on me - a-ha
Nikita - Elton John


Alle hits van 14 april (1985 - 2011)

1985: Nightshift - Commodores
1986: Jeanny - Falco
1887: Sailing home - Piet Veerman
1988: Gimme hope Jo'anna - Eddy Grant
1989: Een eigen huis - Rene Froger
1990: The power - SNAP!
1991: Joyride - Roxette
1992: Under the bridge - Red Hot Chili Peppers
1993: Mr. Blue - Rene Klijn & Paul de Leeuw
1994: Without you - Mariah Carey
1995: Alice, who the X is Alice? - Gompie
1996: Captain Jack - Captain Jack
1997: Ik zing dit lied voor jou alleen - Jan Smit
1998: My heart will go on - Celine Dion
1999: We're going to Ibiza - Vengaboys
2000: Freestyler - Bomfunk MC's
2001: Damn I think I love you - Starmaker
2002: Like a prayer - Mad'house
2003: Step right up - Jamai
2004: Yeah! - Usher
2005: Geef mij je angst - Guus Meeuwis
2006: Right here right now - Raffaela
2007: Op weg naar geluk - Jan Smit
2008: Mercy - Duffy
2009: Poker face - Lady Gaga
2010: Hey, soul sister - Train
2011: Happiness - Alexis Jordan


----------



## Lester Burnham

MHe225 said:


> Valt er iets te begrijpen dan? :-s / :-d
> 
> D'r is zoveel muziek .... laat ik jullie iets voorschotelen dat jullie wellicht helemaal niet kennen.
> 
> Het *origineel* - beetje psychedelisch, maar wel leuk ('68) En het brilletje is speciaal voor Sjors en Mart :-d
> 
> Ron


Verdraaid mooie Wayfarer inderdaad ;-)

Dat nummer kende ik al wel, voor die tijd waarschijnlijk lekker progressief!



Dimer said:


> Die tick heb ik ook om allemaal verschillende versies van een nummer te zoeken. Zo heb ik ook een verzameling van bijvoorbeeld Summertime, Ain't No Sunshine en A Change Is Gonna Come.
> 
> Wat ook leuk is om alle Top 40 nummer 1 hits van al je verjaardagen op te zoeken (voor de een zal die lijst langer zijn dan voor de ander ) of alle nummer 1 hits van je geboortejaar. Voor mij (14/04/1985) krijg je dan dit:
> 
> Alle hits van 14 april (1985 - 2011)
> 
> 1985: Nightshift - Commodores
> 1986: Jeanny - Falco
> 1887: Sailing home - Piet Veerman
> 1988: Gimme hope Jo'anna - Eddy Grant
> 1989: Een eigen huis - Rene Froger
> 1990: The power - SNAP!
> 1991: Joyride - Roxette
> 1992: Under the bridge - Red Hot Chili Peppers
> 1993: Mr. Blue - Rene Klijn & Paul de Leeuw
> 1994: Without you - Mariah Carey
> 1995: Alice, who the X is Alice? - Gompie
> 1996: Captain Jack - Captain Jack
> 1997: Ik zing dit lied voor jou alleen - Jan Smit
> 1998: My heart will go on - Celine Dion
> 1999: We're going to Ibiza - Vengaboys
> 2000: Freestyler - Bomfunk MC's
> 2001: Damn I think I love you - Starmaker
> 2002: Like a prayer - Mad'house
> 2003: Step right up - Jamai
> 2004: Yeah! - Usher
> 2005: Geef mij je angst - Guus Meeuwis
> 2006: Right here right now - Raffaela
> 2007: Op weg naar geluk - Jan Smit
> 2008: Mercy - Duffy
> 2009: Poker face - Lady Gaga
> 2010: Hey, soul sister - Train
> 2011: Happiness - Alexis Jordan


Haha, wat een lijst 

+1 voor Captain Jack sowieso :-d

-----------------------

Zelf ook eens even gekeken:

1986: Walk like an Egyptian - The Bangles
1987: Faith - George Michael
1988: Orinoco Flow - Enya
1989: Lily was here - David A. Stewart & Candy Dulfer
1990: Sadeness (part I) - Enigma
1991: Kon ik maar even bij je zijn - Gordon
1992: I will always love you - Whitney Houston
1993: I'd do anything for love (but I won't do that) - Meatloaf
1994: Dromen zijn bedrog - Marco Borsato
1995: Ademnood - Linda, Roos en Jessica
1996: Gabbertje - Hakkuhbar

He-he, toepasselijk









1997: Alane - Wes
1998: Boom, boom, boom, boom!! - Vengaboys
1999: If I could turn back the hands of time - R. Kelly
2000: Wer Bisto - Twarres
2001: Happy - Sita
2002: Dilemma - Nelly ft. Kelly Rowland
2003: Heb je even voor mij - Frans Bauer
2004: 1001 Arabian nights - Ch!pz
2005: Hung up - Madonna
2006: Cupido - Jan Smit
2007: Don't stop the music - Rihanna
2008: If I were a boy - Beyonce
2009: Just say yes - Snow Patrol
2010: Just the way you are - Bruno Mars

Wel toevallig, die laatste titel, aangezien een andere versie van 'Just the way you are' een van mijn meest favoriete nummers of all time is:






mooi...


----------



## Dimer

Afgelopen zondag heb ik voor het eerst met een rally meegedaan. Dat is echt lachen! Navigeren uit een boekje (bolletje/pijltje, op foto's of punten op de kaart) is toch een stuk lastiger dan de TomTom volgen  Het is een aanrader om een keer met zoiets mee te doen.

Een sfeerfoto:










De rest staat op facebook: RT120 Rally | Facebook.


----------



## Lester Burnham

Wat een gave bakken zeg, doe mij zo'n DS maar 

Testarossa ook heel aardig hoor ;-)


----------



## MHe225

Lester Burnham said:


> Wat een gave bakken zeg, doe mij zo'n DS maar
> 
> Testarossa ook heel aardig hoor ;-)


Wat te zeggen van de E-type en de Inspector Morse Jaguar (XK nog iets ..... alleen de verkeerde kleur)

Kreeg de winnaar een IWC horloge? Nee toch? Dit hotel in het sfeerplaatje komt mij bekend voor, alleen ..... _senior moment_ zoals ze dat hier zo mooi zeggen.

Ron


----------



## Lester Burnham

Computer gecrasht vorige week, dan realiseer je weer even hoe erg afhankelijk je tegenwoordig bent van een internet-aansluiting 

Gelukkig kan ik na een nieuwe harde schijf weer door met deze laptop, ben wel pakweg een maand aan data weg (vorige back-up) zodat ik wel weer een en ander opnieuw zal moeten gaan maken. Helaas helaas.


----------



## Martin_B

Lester Burnham said:


> Computer gecrasht vorige week, dan realiseer je weer even hoe erg afhankelijk je tegenwoordig bent van een internet-aansluiting
> 
> Gelukkig kan ik na een nieuwe harde schijf weer door met deze laptop, ben wel pakweg een maand aan data weg (vorige back-up) zodat ik wel weer een en ander opnieuw zal moeten gaan maken. Helaas helaas.


Ouch, da's balen. Foto's heb ik meestal wel vrij trouw dubbel opgeslagen, maar voor de rest moet ik denk ik ook maar eens een backupje trekken...:think:

Goed je weet te zien trouwens, 't Is wel erg rustig hier zo ;-)

Groeten,

Martin


----------



## Dimer

Oh zuur! Van foto's maak ik ook altijd trouw een backup. Van de macbook van mijn vrouw ook, daar heb ik dat Time Machine geactiveerd. De tijd heeft onderhand mijn macbook wel ingehaald, dus ik ben nu dus aan het kijken naar een nieuwe computer. Op m'n werk gebruik ik een iMac 27" i7 en dat bevalt prima, denk dat ie thuis ook gaat komen (of een 21.5", ligt aan de ruimte die ik kan creeeren in de huiskamer ). Zit nog te twijfelen of het toch niet een macbook pro moet gaan worden, maar ik ga dan de power missen ben ik bang aangezien ik veel video en foto bewerking ga doen.


----------



## MHe225

Dimer said:


> .... De tijd heeft onderhand mijn Macbook wel ingehaald, dus ik ben nu dus aan het kijken naar een nieuwe computer .....


Dat is inderdaad iets waar ik altijd wel een beetje flauw van word ..... ik heb 2 prima computers in de kast staan, alleen zijn deze niet bij machte de huidige generatie software te draaien en dus word je gedwongen niet alleen de zachte handel, maar ook de harde handel op te waarderen na een aantal jaren. Onze oude iMac heeft nog een buis (traditionele monitor) van 15" en zit in een blauwe transparante behuizing. Onze huidige iMac heeft een 21.5" platte monitor. Geweldige computer, maar ik moet inmiddels wel mijn OS opwaarderen en sommige andere software ook.

'n Paar weken geleden is onze tv kapot gegaan (ook nog een traditionele "tube") en gelukkig hadden wij nog de nieuwere en grotere tv van onze overburen die vorig jaar verhuisd zijn, staan. Daar kijken wij nu naar, alleen, deze past niet in ons (Nederlands) tv kastje en staat daar nu naast - ziet niet uit. En dus verdiepen wij ons nu in platte tv's en meteen ook maar een nieuw kastje o.i.d. Niet mijn hobby. Video moet dan ook maar vervangen want die vertoont ook kuren. Grrrrrr.

Is dat misschien waarom ik de voorkeur geef aan mechanische horloges, vulpennen en oudere / vintage motorfietsen. Of ben ik gewoon een ouwe l*l die in z'n jeugd is blijven stilstaan?






Groeten,
Ron


----------



## Dimer

MHe225 said:


> Dat is inderdaad iets waar ik altijd wel een beetje flauw van word ..... ik heb 2 prima computers in de kast staan, alleen zijn deze niet bij machte de huidige generatie software te draaien en dus word je gedwongen niet alleen de zachte handel, maar ook de harde handel op te waarderen na een aantal jaren.


Inderdaad vervelend. Mijn MacBook is nu zo'n vijf jaar oud en ik draai op Tiger 10.4, de hardware kan Leopard 10.5 niet aan. Dit betekent dat ik de meeste nieuwe software niet meer kan installeren. Zelfs Skype kan ik niet meer draaien... Een ander probleem is dat de huidige camera's ook al zo ver zijn dat mijn oude Mac het niet meer aan kan. Mijn 7D produceert foto's van +/- 20mb per stuk en als ik ze converteer naar TIFF zit je al zo op de 100mb. Nu maak ik op een dag al snel 300+ foto's, dat werkt dus niet meer. Video's kan ik helemaal vergeten. Dus helaas zit er niets anders op dan 'm te vervangen.



> 'n Paar weken geleden is onze tv kapot gegaan (ook nog een traditionele "tube") en gelukkig hadden wij nog de nieuwere en grotere tv van onze overburen die vorig jaar verhuisd zijn, staan. Daar kijken wij nu naar, alleen, deze past niet in ons (Nederlands) tv kastje en staat daar nu naast - ziet niet uit. En dus verdiepen wij ons nu in platte tv's en meteen ook maar een nieuw kastje o.i.d. Niet mijn hobby. Video moet dan ook maar vervangen want die vertoont ook kuren. Grrrrrr.


Het wordt ook wel tijd dat je overstapt naar LCD, welkom in de wereld van HD en BlueRay  Die nieuwe LED dingen zijn ook erg cool, ik zag er laatst een van Samsung die leek wel even plat als een papiertje. Alle 'hardware' zat in de voet, slim opgelost!

Mijn vader heeft jaaaaren geleden een van de eerste plasma televisies gekocht, een Revox (toen je voor een platte tv nog 40.000 guldens betaalde . Prachtig ding, heel lang ook een van de platste tv's geweest. Maar na een jaar of 10 was ie toch wel echt aan vervanging toe. De kleuren begonnen minder te worden, koelingsfans hielden er steeds mee op, maar ik kreeg 'm niet zover om 'm van de muur te halen. Op een gegeven moment was dan toch het moment gekomen dat de tv niet meer aanging. Nu hangt er een LCD van 700 euro en hij is er helemaal gek op.



> Is dat misschien waarom ik de voorkeur geef aan mechanische horloges, vulpennen en oudere / vintage motorfietsen. Of ben ik gewoon een ouwe l*l die in z'n jeugd is blijven stilstaan?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Groeten,
> Ron


Ah vroegah, toen heette een Twix nog gewoon een Raider en M&M's waren Treets  Maar het is gewoon zo, vroeger was (bijna) alles beter. Ik zit nu ook Pharoahe Monch - Simon Says uit 1999 te luisteren en ik ben er nog steeds van overtuigd dat de supercars van vroeger beter zijn dan die van nu. Welke auto van tegenwoordig is er nou cooler dan een Ferrari F40, McLaren F1 en zelfs mijn NSX zou ik boven een hoop huidige sportauto's verkiezen. Vroeger, toen je autorijden nog zelf moest doen. Maar als ik thuis kom ben ik wel blij dat ik mijn PS3 + LCD en andere nieuw gadgets heb staan


----------



## Lester Burnham

MHe225 said:


> Dat is inderdaad iets waar ik altijd wel een beetje flauw van word ..... ik heb 2 prima computers in de kast staan, alleen zijn deze niet bij machte de huidige generatie software te draaien en dus word je gedwongen niet alleen de zachte handel, maar ook de harde handel op te waarderen na een aantal jaren. Onze oude iMac heeft nog een buis (traditionele monitor) van 15" en zit in een blauwe transparante behuizing. Onze huidige iMac heeft een 21.5" platte monitor. Geweldige computer, maar ik moet inmiddels wel mijn OS opwaarderen en sommige andere software ook.
> 
> 'n Paar weken geleden is onze tv kapot gegaan (ook nog een traditionele "tube") en gelukkig hadden wij nog de nieuwere en grotere tv van onze overburen die vorig jaar verhuisd zijn, staan. Daar kijken wij nu naar, alleen, deze past niet in ons (Nederlands) tv kastje en staat daar nu naast - ziet niet uit. En dus verdiepen wij ons nu in platte tv's en meteen ook maar een nieuw kastje o.i.d. Niet mijn hobby. *Video moet dan ook maar vervangen* want die vertoont ook kuren. Grrrrrr.
> 
> Is dat misschien waarom ik de voorkeur geef aan mechanische horloges, vulpennen en oudere / vintage motorfietsen. Of ben ik gewoon een ouwe l*l die in z'n jeugd is blijven stilstaan?
> 
> Groeten,
> Ron


Staat daar nu echt 'video'? ;-)


----------



## MHe225

Lester Burnham said:


> Staat daar nu echt 'video'? ;-)


eh .... ja .... :-( Ik zei het toch ......
Geeft ook aan hoe belangrijk tv voor ons is - niet dus. Maar Anneke is inmiddels naarstig op zoek naar een tv (bestudeert ijverig de Consumer Reports en tests op het web) en kijkt en passant ook naar DVR's - of is er al weer iets anders dat wij gemist hebben? Langzaam maar zeker maken ook wij de stap naar de 21ste eeuw. Misschien ook een keer een smart-phone? Tja, we zitten gewoon een beetje gek in elkaar ;-)

Ron


----------



## Dimer

MHe225 said:


> eh .... ja .... :-( Ik zei het toch ......
> Geeft ook aan hoe belangrijk tv voor ons is - niet dus. Maar Anneke is inmiddels naarstig op zoek naar een tv (bestudeert ijverig de Consumer Reports en tests op het web) en kijkt en passant ook naar DVR's - of is er al weer iets anders dat wij gemist hebben? Langzaam maar zeker maken ook wij de stap naar de 21ste eeuw. Misschien ook een keer een smart-phone? Tja, we zitten gewoon een beetje gek in elkaar ;-)
> 
> Ron


blu-ray


----------



## Lester Burnham

MHe225 said:


> eh .... ja .... :-( Ik zei het toch ......
> Geeft ook aan hoe belangrijk tv voor ons is - niet dus. Maar Anneke is inmiddels naarstig op zoek naar een tv (bestudeert ijverig de Consumer Reports en tests op het web) en kijkt en passant ook naar DVR's - of is er al weer iets anders dat wij gemist hebben? Langzaam maar zeker maken ook wij de stap naar de 21ste eeuw. Misschien ook een keer een smart-phone? Tja, we zitten gewoon een beetje gek in elkaar ;-)
> 
> Ron


Hehe, mijn ouders hebben ook nog steeds een Philips videorecorder onder de (beeldbuis) televisie staan hoor ;-)
Staat wel een DVD-speler bij trouwens, mijn oude, denk niet dat ze er zelf een hadden gekocht. Want ja, de videorecorder doet het toch nog? 

En maar oppotten...


----------



## MHe225

DVD speler hebben we ook - maar ik ben geinteresseerd in een DVD recorder. En dat oppotten wil bij ons niet zo lukken: haperende airco's, speelgoed en tripjes naar Nederland beperken de groei van onze spaarrekening. Maar goed, wij hoeven niemand iets na te laten ;-)


----------



## Eek!

MHe225 said:


> DVD speler hebben we ook - maar ik ben geinteresseerd in een DVD recorder. En dat oppotten wil bij ons niet zo lukken: haperende airco's, speelgoed en tripjes naar Nederland beperken de groei van onze spaarrekening. Maar goed, wij hoeven niemand iets na te laten ;-)


Je hoeft nooit aan iemand iets na te laten. Kinderen werken er maar lekker zelf voor. Geld moet rollen! (lees: ik probeer mezelf ervan te overtuigen dat ik dat ene horloge toch nog wel mag kopen van mezelf, ook al staan er al 2 anderen in bestelling). :-d

Kun je trouwens niet beter kijken voor een harddiskrecorder ipv een dvd-recorder?


----------



## Bidle

Eek! said:


> Je hoeft nooit aan iemand iets na te laten. Kinderen werken er maar lekker zelf voor.


+1

Gewoon werken voor de centen! Overigens ben ik zelf ook niet echt up-to-date met alle TV-dvd-hdopneem-dingen. Moet ook zeggen dat ik nauwelijks tv kijk. 
Wel een vraag voor de experts hier:

Je ziet dat veel films en met name oude klassiekers uitgebracht worden op Blu-ray, maar zijn die dan ook echt veel beter... kan het me niet echt voorstellen. Als ik al iets kijk zijn het vaak oude films dus mogelijk dat dat zo'n Blu-ray iets voor me kan zijn.


----------



## Eek!

Bidle said:


> +1
> 
> Gewoon werken voor de centen! Overigens ben ik zelf ook niet echt up-to-date met alle TV-dvd-hdopneem-dingen. Moet ook zeggen dat ik nauwelijks tv kijk.
> Wel een vraag voor de experts hier:
> 
> Je ziet dat veel films en met name oude klassiekers uitgebracht worden op Blu-ray, maar zijn die dan ook echt veel beter... kan het me niet echt voorstellen. Als ik al iets kijk zijn het vaak oude films dus mogelijk dat dat zo'n Blu-ray iets voor me kan zijn.


Hangt af van hoeveel werk ze ervan maken. In principe is de resolutie van het oude bronmateriaal namelijk veel hoger dan wat er nu wordt uitgebracht. Ik heb zelf bijvoorbeeld de Alien Blu-ray box en deze films zien er fantastisch uit in full hd (op de monitors in de film kun je pixels tellen...).

Maar er zijn ook genoeg mindere titels waarvan de Blu-rays voor bijvoorbeeld 10 euro worden verkocht die nauwelijks beter zijn dan hun dvd equivalenten. Het zal dus variëren van titel tot titel. Maar ik verwacht dat de echte klassiekers, de grotere titels, over het algemeen wel een stuk mooier zullen zijn in full hd. Scarface was dat in ieder geval wel. :-!


----------



## Lester Burnham

Vraag is natuurlijk ook of je uberhaupt wel wil dat je een klassieker ineens in Full-HD ziet. Dat het af en toe een beetje knullig is afgewerkt hoort bij de charme wat mij betreft!


----------



## Bidle

Eek! said:


> Hangt af van hoeveel werk ze ervan maken. In principe is de resolutie van het oude bronmateriaal namelijk veel hoger dan wat er nu wordt uitgebracht. Ik heb zelf bijvoorbeeld de Alien Blu-ray box en deze films zien er fantastisch uit in full hd (op de monitors in de film kun je pixels tellen...).
> 
> Maar er zijn ook genoeg mindere titels waarvan de Blu-rays voor bijvoorbeeld 10 euro worden verkocht die nauwelijks beter zijn dan hun dvd equivalenten. Het zal dus variëren van titel tot titel. Maar ik verwacht dat de echte klassiekers, de grotere titels, over het algemeen wel een stuk mooier zullen zijn in full hd. Scarface was dat in ieder geval wel. :-!


Dat klinkt toch wel goed dan!! Denk dat ik maar eens ga kijken. Enige is dat ik nu een 'goede' set heb met een dvd-speler waar achterin ook de boxen zitten van de surround. Dus moet ik iets vinden wat eigenlijk hetzelfde is enkel dan met Blu-ray en liefst HD voor opnemen. Maak ik gelijk de vrouw ook blij.


----------



## MHe225

Eek! said:


> Je hoeft nooit aan iemand iets na te laten. Kinderen werken er maar lekker zelf voor. Geld moet rollen! :-d


Kijk, daar proberen wij nou mijn pa van te overtuigen .... alle 4 z'n jongens hebben een goed leven en dat danken we aan hem en mijn moeder. Vaker dan eens hebben wij hen verteld dat zij ons een voorschot op de erfenis gegeven hebben door ervoor te zorgen dat wij schuldenvrij konden studeren. Daar hebben ze wel hun huis voor verkocht en de opgebouwde meerwaarde aan ons uitgegeven. 
En toen wij iets voor hen terug wilden doen (lees huis kopen) kon dat natuurlijk niet. Om bij m'n vader te spreken: _.... ik kan jullie niet verbieden een huis voor ons te verkopen, maar wij gaan niet verhuizen ....._ Zelfs vliegtickets kunnen we niet aan hen / hem slijten. En een ander voordeel om alles op te maken voordat hij z'n ogen sluit: kan er ook geen ruzie over de erfenis komen. Niet dat ik zulks bij ons verwacht, maar we hebben het al te vaak gezien, ook in families waar je dat totaal niet verwachtte

Toen onze moeder nog leefde* spendeerden ze wel wat geld aan vakanties en reizen, maar dat is nu dus ook helemaal over. Hij moppert over z'n computer, maar een nieuwe kopen, ho maar! O ja, om bij het onderwerp van onze laatste discussie te blijven: ook hij heeft een beeldbuis tv en video recorder ;-)




Eek! said:


> Kun je trouwens niet beter kijken voor een harddiskrecorder ipv een dvd-recorder?


Kijk, dat zijn de tips waar je wat aan hebt. |> En wat is de handelsnaam van deze beesten?

Ron

* het is wel toepasselijk deze maand; scroll naar het einde van deze pagina (Komen Houston Race for the Cure® :) en lees een heel klein beetje over mijn moeder. En dan weten jullie ook wat ik morgen doe. En nee, dit is geen poging om geld los te bedelen; dat heb ik andere mensen al afgetroggeld. 't Is gewoon dat ik geen zin heb dit alles nog eens op te typen (ook al gaat dat in het Nederlands misschien wel nog vlotter)


----------



## Eek!

Lester Burnham said:


> Vraag is natuurlijk ook of je uberhaupt wel wil dat je een klassieker ineens in Full-HD ziet. Dat het af en toe een beetje knullig is afgewerkt hoort bij de charme wat mij betreft!


Hangt een beetje af van de film. Of beter gezegd, hoe de special effects erin gemaakt zijn. Bij Alien en Aliens is alleen alles veel scherper en dat levert geen problemen op. Bij Alien 3 kun je helaas goed zien dat de Alien (wanneer er niet gebruik gemaakt wordt van een acteur in Alien-pak) er naderhand in gemonteerd is met computers. Echter, de echte klassiekers maken toch geen gebruik van dat soort primitieve computeranimaties dus dat zal niet zoveel problemen opleveren. Scarface bijvoorbeeld was geweldig. Bij Predator heb ik de hele film met een dikke smile gezeten terwijl ik 'm al 10x eerder gezien had. Dune en Leon waren ook hartstikke goed om te zien.

Overall zou ik je vraag dus met JA! beantwoorden, omdat de knullige afwerking niet verloren gaat. Tenzij het gebrekkige/primitieve computeranimaties zijn, dan wordt de knulligheid vergroot. Afgezien daarvan, als je nu een nieuwe tv koopt zit je al gauw op de 42" qua grootte. De dvd die je eerst bekeek op een 70cm beeldbuis zie je dan op een scherm van 107cm. Terwijl de kwaliteit van de film hetzelfde blijft. Dat wordt dus alleen groter, niet mooier. Het beeld zal normaal gesproken dus wat waziger/blokkeriger worden. Om dat te compenseren moet dus de resolutie van het bronmateriaal omhoog. En bij echte klassiekers die in een mooie box worden verkocht (Star Wars, Alien, Terminator 2, dat soort titels) wordt niet alleen de resolutie aangepakt, ook de kleuren worden verbeterd en de geluidskwaliteit gaat ook omhoog.

Of je het verschil groot genoeg vind om de goeie apparatuur te kopen en de films opnieuw te kopen is natuurlijk weer een ander verhaal, wellicht dat je bij een goede winkel even rustig de verschillen mag bekijken. En dan bedenken of je het waard vind. Ik kan geen hd-tv kijken via de kabel (heb niet de goede apparatuur), maar films kijk ik tegenwoordig zoveel mogelijk in full hd. Ik vind het een groot verschil namelijk. Bij animatie (pixar-films bijv.) is het verschil helemaal bizar trouwens. 



MHe225 said:


> Hij moppert over z'n computer, maar een nieuwe kopen, ho maar! O ja, om bij het onderwerp van onze laatste discussie te blijven: ook hij heeft een beeldbuis tv en video recorder ;-)




Ah, dus een verjaardagscadeau uitzoeken moet niet al te moeilijk zijn? 



> Kijk, dat zijn de tips waar je wat aan hebt. |> En wat is de handelsnaam van deze beesten?
> 
> Ron


Goeie vraag. Even gezocht en het zijn eigenlijk dvd-harddiskrecorders wat ik bedoel. Mijn ouders hebben er één gekocht een paar jaar geleden en het is een geniaal apparaat. Je kunt opnemen op dvd, maar ook naar harddisk. En als je de programma's alleen zelf kijkt hoef je dus geen dvd's te branden, zit je niet met een stapeltje dvd's bij je tv waarvan je niet meer weet op welk schijfje welk programma staat en je hoeft natuurlijk niks door te spoelen want je kiest gewoon uit een menu'tje welke opname je wilt bekijken. Maar wacht! Er is meer! Als je de opgenomen programma's later alsnog naar dvd wilt kopiëren kan dat ook nog. Amazing! Maar dat is nog niet alles! Wat ook een geniale feature is van dat soort apparaten is dat je terwijl je tv zit te kijken het beeld kunt pauzeren, even naar het toilet gaan of hapje/drankje pakken en vervolgens weer verder kijken waar je gebleven was. Niet meer wachten op plaspauzes... err... reclames dus.

Als je digitaal tv bekijkt waarbij je toch al een kastje bij je tv hebt voor de smartcard kun je in plaats van een dvd-harddiskrecorder ook dat kastje vervangen door een PVR met ingebouwde harddisk. Zelfde voordelen als met de dvd-harddiskrecorder, alleen kun je niks meer naar dvd branden. Qua pauzeren tijdens tv-kijken werkt die alleen wat makkelijker, en je kunt zelfs terugspoelen als je iets even niet goed gezien had.


----------



## Lester Burnham

MHe225 said:


> het is wel toepasselijk deze maand; scroll naar het einde van deze pagina (Komen Houston Race for the Cure® :) en lees een heel klein beetje over mijn moeder. En dan weten jullie ook wat ik morgen doe. En nee, dit is geen poging om geld los te bedelen; dat heb ik andere mensen al afgetroggeld. 't Is gewoon dat ik geen zin heb dit alles nog eens op te typen (ook al gaat dat in het Nederlands misschien wel nog vlotter)


Een grote thumbs up |> voor jou Ron!!

Spierpijn? ;-)



Eek! said:


> Hangt een beetje af van de film.


Klopt, moet zeggen dat ik bij 'klassieker' in eerste instantie zelf dacht aan films als bijvoorbeeld Casablanca, in die categorie zou ik liever een wat softer, doffer afgewerkte film hebben, zonder de HD 'scherpe randjes'. Maar zeker bij SF is het wel gaaf als het een visueel orgie wordt om het maar even zo te noemen


----------



## MHe225

Lester Burnham said:


> Een grote thumbs up |> voor jou Ron!!


Dank je, Mart.



Lester Burnham said:


> Spierpijn? ;-)


Niet echt, alleen een beetje stram en stijf. Herinneringen aan voorbije jaren komen terug toen ik regelmatig in allerlei evenementen / races liep. Mijn probleem is / was dat ik altijd onvoldoende tijd en gelegenheid vind om uitgebreid te stretchen en dat het te lang duurt vooraleer ik droge en warme kleren aan heb. De meest extreme herinnering is de Batavieren Race van '85 of '86 toen ik rond 3 uur in de ochtend na mijn etappe van ruim 12 km 20 minuten op mijn spullen moest wachten, terwijl het flink waaide met natte sneeuw.

Tussen haakjes, zijn jullie bekend met het fenomeen Batavieren Race? Heb ik 2x in gelopen (1 jaar zelfs 2 etappes) en 2 jaar meegedraaid in de organisatie. Destijds 240 teams van 25 lopers, start middernacht vrijdag op zaterdag in Nijmegen en finish zaterdagmiddag tussen 4 en 5 op de campus van de universiteit in Twente. Echt heel leuk en ondanks het bovenstaande voorval heb ik hele goede herinneringen aan deze loop.

De Susan Komen Race gisteren was een beetje een gekkenhuis met meer dan 40.000 deelnemers. Slechts 2875 voor de wedstrijdloop, maar toch. Downtown arriveren en parkeren was al een avontuur op zichzelf. En mensen kunnen niet luisteren of lezen .... ze hebben de start moeten uitstellen omdat er al heel wat recreanten (wandelaars, niet eens runners) al voor de start op pad waren gegaan en met kleine kinderen en kinderwagens over het wedstrijdparcours liepen. Die moesten er eerst vanaf gehaald worden voordat de wedstrijd gestart werd. Verder waren er startvakken gereserveerd voor wedstrijdlopers, recreatieve lopers en wandelaars en ik was zo ver mogelijk naar voren gegaan, maar daar stonden ook recreanten en wandelaars temidden van de wedstrijdlopers. En die hielden vervolgens de boel (niet zo) vrolijk op.

Maar goed, zoals jullie kunnen zien heb ik goed mijn best gedaan. Het was een beetje moeilijk op gang te komen en het kostte mij ruim een halve minuut alvorens ik over de start streep kwam. En toen was het een paar minuten lang slalom tussen andere (langzame) lopers door. Ik denk dat mijn netto tijd nog een stukje sneller had kunnen zijn als ik meer vooraan had gestaan. Verder ben ik natuurlijk helemaal niet ontevreden over het feit dat ik 132e van 2875 lopers was en dat ik in mijn leeftijds categorie (mannen tussen 51 en 54 jaar) de snelste van 93 was:


----------



## Lester Burnham

Wauw, wat een prestatie zeg; je zit gewoon dik bij de bovenste 5%! 
En ook nog eens de leeftijdscategorie gewonnen (nog iets voor gekregen?), goed hoor :-!

Geeft je waarschijnlijk ook wel vleugels als je al rennende weet wat het doel is waar je voor bezig bent!


----------



## MHe225

Lester Burnham said:


> Wauw, wat een prestatie zeg; je zit gewoon dik bij de bovenste 5%!
> En ook nog eens de leeftijdscategorie gewonnen (nog iets voor gekregen?), goed hoor :-!
> 
> Geeft je waarschijnlijk ook wel vleugels als je al rennende weet wat het doel is waar je voor bezig bent!


Ik vraag mij nog steeds af of deze prestatie meer wat over mij zegt of over alle andere deelnemers ...... :think: ...... :-d Ik ben inderdaad dik tevreden met zowel de absolute alsook relatieve klassering. Leverde helaas niets extra's op. Eigenlijk waren er geen momento's en daar had mijn werkgever als een van de hoofdsponsors leuk op ingespeeld. Alle kinderen konden een medaille komen ophalen bij onze stand en die vonden inderdaad gretig aftrek. Laten we wel wezen, daar doe je het als kind toch voor?
Eerlijkheid gebiedt mij te bekennen dat ik de laatste weken een beetje aan mijn snelheid gewerkt heb. Normaliter loop ik grotere afstanden en heb mij nu speciaal op 5 km voorbereid. Uitvinden hoe mijn kracht en energie te verdelen. Ik wist dat de nodige mensen (lees: sponsors) naar mijn resultaten zullen kijken, dus dat is een extra stimulans om goed voor de dag te komen. En zoals Mart al zegt: je weet waarvoor je bezig bent ....

Ron


----------



## Lester Burnham

Toch wat langere afstanden aan het trainen? Gaat dan die droom om toch een keer een (halve) marathon te lopen ook nog uitkomen, komend voorjaar wellicht? Gezien de achtergrond zou dat echt heel bijzonder zijn.


----------



## MHe225

Lester Burnham said:


> Toch wat langere afstanden aan het trainen? Gaat dan die droom om toch een keer een (halve) marathon te lopen ook nog uitkomen, komend voorjaar wellicht? Gezien de achtergrond zou dat echt heel bijzonder zijn.


Goed opgelet, Mart. De droom leeft nog steeds een beetje, maar ik durf nog niet al te hard te hopen. Conditioneel is dit geen probleem en kan ik binnen een half jaar aan een 1/2 marathon toe zijn, maar met het opvoeren van de afstanden begon het beschadigde been ook weer op te spelen en heb ik een beetje gas moeten terug nemen (lees wat kortere afstanden lopen). Ik geef het idee nog steeds niet op, maar de tijd begint te dringen.


----------



## Lester Burnham

MHe225 said:


> Goed opgelet, Mart. De droom leeft nog steeds een beetje, maar ik durf nog niet al te hard te hopen. Conditioneel is dit geen probleem en kan ik binnen een half jaar aan een 1/2 marathon toe zijn, maar met het opvoeren van de afstanden begon het beschadigde been ook weer op te spelen en heb ik een beetje gas moeten terug nemen (lees wat kortere afstanden lopen). Ik geef het idee nog steeds niet op, maar de tijd begint te dringen.


Hmmm, je kan natuurlijk ook gaan voor een redelijk rustige halve marathon, 2 uurtjes ofzo. Maar ik weet niet of dat in jouw persoonlijkheid past 
Meer in het kader van meedoen is belangrijker dan winnen in dat geval. Om zo'n event gewoon een keer meegemaakt te hebben.

Maar goed, als zoiets zou betekenen dat je daarna de rest van je leven (meer) last hebt van je been, tja, dan is het dat natuurlijk niet waard.


----------



## Sjors

Hé Mart,

Ik heb je wel gemist op de marathon van Zaterdag. Ik heb zo'n 10 kilometer bij een Eindhovenaar gereden. Rare lui, die Brabanders :-d Op een post ("hij was toch de laatste loper") stopt ie zo z'n kop in een bak met drinkwater. Bij een andere verzorgingspost nam hij niet één bekertje sportdrank, maar een stuk of 7 (in pakweg 5 seconden!).

Was wel een ware slachtpartij geloof ik. Toen we door sommige duinpannen reden gaf mijn GPS (en die is best precies) 27ºC aan, en hij is tot 6 uur niet onder de 24 ºC gedoken. Eva heeft de wandel editie op zondag ook overleeft. Ze loopt zelfs al weer een beetje door het huis nu 

Groetjes,

Sjors


----------



## Lester Burnham

Haha, jullie marathon is sowieso een superzware 

Nee, ik heb dit jaar niet meer getraind. Ben in maart (na 6 maanden rust) meteen voluit gegaan met een afstand van 16km. Beetje dom zeggen ze dan. Vanaf dat moment had ik last van een spierbeschadiginkje in mijn linkerenkel. Heb ik maandenlang last van gehad, zodat er geen training mogelijk was dit jaar. Nu is het verdwenen, volgend jaar nieuwe kansen dus ;-)

Maar goed, volgend jaar heb ik een fulltime baan tegen die tijd, dus dan is het ook niet echt meer makkelijk om veel te trainen. Zou goed kunnen dat het bij mij 'eens maar nooit weer' blijkt te zijn geweest.


----------



## Lester Burnham

Iemand zin in een mooi liedje?

Deze heb ik de afgelopen week zeker 15 keer gehoord. Prachtig nummer:


----------



## Eek!

Lester Burnham said:


> Iemand zin in een mooi liedje?
> 
> Deze heb ik de afgelopen week zeker 15 keer gehoord. Prachtig nummer:
> 
> muse - falling away with you


Muse is altijd goed. Fantastische band met fantastische muziek. :-!
Ik heb het idee dat ik een beetje een zure "oude" man begin te worden qua muziek. Veel nieuwe muziek vind ik namelijk gewoon complete crap. En cd's kopen doe ik nog maar zelden. Maar een nieuw album van Muse koop ik nog zonder een noot gehoord te hebben. 

Te snel te zwaar sporten heb ik trouwens ook wel wat ervaring mee. Gelukkig niet zo erg als jij, maar toen ik vorig jaar in het voorjaar bedacht dat ik toch maar weer 's naar de sportschool moest na een afwezigheid van 2 jaar was het ook niet zo'n goed plan om door te gaan met m'n oude schema. 2 weken pijn als resultaat... :-d

Oh well, het trainen in de sportschool heb ik inmiddels weer rustig opgebouwd en ben nu ook begonnen met hardlopen. So far bevalt het prima (als we de eerste keer even niet meetellen, iets te veel willen lopen gelijk onder het mom van we zien wel...). Doel qua hardlopen is eind november een wedstrijdje mee te pikken van 5km waarbij ik hoop onder de 30 minuten te lopen. Moet lukken.


----------



## Lester Burnham

Eek! said:


> Muse is altijd goed. Fantastische band met fantastische muziek. :-!
> Ik heb het idee dat ik een beetje een zure "oude" man begin te worden qua muziek. Veel nieuwe muziek vind ik namelijk gewoon complete crap. En cd's kopen doe ik nog maar zelden. Maar een nieuw album van Muse koop ik nog zonder een noot gehoord te hebben.
> 
> Te snel te zwaar sporten heb ik trouwens ook wel wat ervaring mee. Gelukkig niet zo erg als jij, maar toen ik vorig jaar in het voorjaar bedacht dat ik toch maar weer 's naar de sportschool moest na een afwezigheid van 2 jaar was het ook niet zo'n goed plan om door te gaan met m'n oude schema. 2 weken pijn als resultaat... :-d
> 
> Oh well, het trainen in de sportschool heb ik inmiddels weer rustig opgebouwd en ben nu ook begonnen met hardlopen. So far bevalt het prima (als we de eerste keer even niet meetellen, iets te veel willen lopen gelijk onder het mom van we zien wel...). Doel qua hardlopen is eind november een wedstrijdje mee te pikken van 5km waarbij ik hoop onder de 30 minuten te lopen. Moet lukken.


Ja, mooie muziek inderdaad! Mijn computer is twee weken geleden finaal gecrasht, ben 90% van mijn muziek kwijtgeraakt maar Muse was de eerste artiest die ik weer heb teruggehaald.

Ohja, fitness, dat bestaat ook nog  Heb al een paar jaar een abonnement bij een fitnesscentrum hier in de buurt maar ben al zeker een half jaar niet meer geweest. Hoezo, geld over de balk gooien? Moest ik binnenkort ook maar weer eens gaan oppikken...

Vijf kilometer is lekker kort, dan slaat de verveling in elk geval niet toe. Daar had ik op een gegeven moment bij langere afstanden wel serieus last van. Werd steeds saaier om eropuit te trekken met de loopschoenen. Heb ook nooit met muziek gelopen, misschien dat dat nog wat verschil zou maken.


----------



## Lester Burnham

Zit er stiekem steeds meer over na te denken om een groot deel van m'n verzameling te verkopen, 1 droomklok (Sub of SD wsl) terug te kopen en dan helemaal te settelen met het beetje dat overblijft


----------



## Martin_B

Lester Burnham said:


> Zit er stiekem steeds meer over na te denken om een groot deel van m'n verzameling te verkopen, 1 droomklok (Sub of SD wsl) terug te kopen en dan helemaal te settelen met het beetje dat overblijft


Same here... Ik heb al zeker een maand of drie geen horloge gekocht. Da's al jaren niet meer voorgekomen ;-)


----------



## Dimer

Ik zou zeggen go for it! Ik heb het een paar jaar geleden ook gedaan en heb geen moment spijt gehad.


----------



## Bidle

Martin_B said:


> Same here... Ik heb al zeker een maand of drie geen horloge gekocht. Da's al jaren niet meer voorgekomen ;-)


Op naar de Rolex!


----------



## Martin_B

Bidle said:


> Op naar de Rolex!


Ik ben al tijden aan het kijken, en ik weet ook al welk type het moet worden, een vintage 1601 datejust op leer, met zo'n fraaie piepan plaat. Ik twijfel alleen nog tussen twotone of helemaal staal (evt witgouden bezel..)! Ook nog even naar Tudor gekeken, maar voor mijn gevoel zou ik dan altijd denken dat ik te pinnig was om een 'echte' te kopen...
En ik moet eindelijk een keer actie ondernemen om de horloges die ik daarvoor uitgezocht te koop te zetten, maar op één of andere manier lukt dat niet, verlatingsangst ofzo ;-) :-x



















-edit-
Stiekem zou ik een 1803 nog gaver/fouter vinden, maar dat gaat budgetair zeker niet lukken


----------



## Lester Burnham

Ah, ben dus niet de enige in dit schuitje ;-)

Wat mij vooral tegenhoudt is de hele logistieke/praktische kant van het verhaal. Ik heb veel horloges die per stuk niet bijster veel waard zijn, dus dit zou een ongelooflijke berg handling met zich meenemen (verzenddozen kopen, elke keer op en neer naar postkantoor etc etc.) om nog maar te zwijgen over de mogelijkheid dat er gedoe komt met een koper, aangezien deze veel sterker staan dan de verkoper in het hele paypal-systeem.

Maar goed, zal er toch van moeten komen, ik draag veel horloges helemaal niet meer en ben bang voor eventuele kosten als ik sommige gecompliceerde mechanicals (Speedmaster Auto bijvoorbeeld) zou moeten gaan servicen.

Ben er trouwens nog niet over uit wat de droomklok zou moeten gaan worden. Of een 14060, of een 16610 of een 16600. Maar ja, waar kan je dat soort horloges nou eens een keer rustig op een rijtje zien om ze te passen enzo :-d

14060








16610









16600









Vind de 14060 de mooiste van de Sub's, alleen merk ik wel dat ik echt een datumcomplicatie nodig heb om m'n pols. Mijn aangeboren datum-besef is niet zo heel sterk helaas 

Die bubble op de 16610 is echter niet echt helemaal my cup of tea. Vandaar dat de SD in beeld komt; die op haar beurt misschien weer een tikje fors is voor een dunne pols. Hmmmmm....


----------



## Martin_B

Lester Burnham said:


> Ah, ben dus niet de enige in dit schuitje ;-)
> 
> Wat mij vooral tegenhoudt is de hele logistieke/praktische kant van het verhaal. Ik heb veel horloges die per stuk niet bijster veel waard zijn, dus dit zou een ongelooflijke berg handling met zich meenemen (verzenddozen kopen, elke keer op en neer naar postkantoor etc etc.) om nog maar te zwijgen over de mogelijkheid dat er gedoe komt met een koper, aangezien deze veel sterker staan dan de verkoper in het hele paypal-systeem.


Ik zit precies met hetzelfde, de moeite per horloge per euro is erg hoog. Vandaar dat ik ze ook liever lokaal (NL) wil verkopen, en dus niet met paypal en dure verzending zit. Maar ja, als ik 10 horloges van 50-100 euro verkoop, heb ik het halve horloge al binnen. Gelukkig zijn de DJ's nog redelijk geprijsd.



Lester Burnham said:


> Maar goed, zal er toch van moeten komen, ik draag veel horloges helemaal niet meer en ben bang voor eventuele kosten als ik sommige gecompliceerde mechanicals (Speedmaster Auto bijvoorbeeld) zou moeten gaan servicen.
> Ben er trouwens nog niet over uit wat de droomklok zou moeten gaan worden. Of een 14060, of een 16610 of een 16600. Maar ja, waar kan je dat soort horloges nou eens een keer rustig op een rijtje zien om ze te passen enzo :-d
> 
> Vind de 14060 de mooiste van de Sub's, alleen merk ik wel dat ik echt een datumcomplicatie nodig heb om m'n pols. Mijn aangeboren datum-besef is niet zo heel sterk helaas
> 
> Die bubble op de 16610 is echter niet echt helemaal my cup of tea. Vandaar dat de SD in beeld komt; die op haar beurt misschien weer een tikje fors is voor een dunne pols. Hmmmmm....


Misschien moet je eens naar een winkel als Steiner of Burger in Maastricht gaan. Grote kans dat je daar alle modellen kunt passen. Doe dan wel je speedmaster en niet een Alpha om, anders wordt je denk ik niet serieus genomen ;-)

Vind je trouwens een GMT niet wat? Bijna zelfde model, alleen valt die volgens mij toch weer anders. Ik, als vintage liefhebber, wil in de categorie 'ooit' graag nog een 1675 hebben:








of


----------



## Lester Burnham

Martin_B said:


> Ik zit precies met hetzelfde, de moeite per horloge per euro is erg hoog. Vandaar dat ik ze ook liever lokaal (NL) wil verkopen, en dus niet met paypal en dure verzending zit. Maar ja, als ik 10 horloges van 50-100 euro verkoop, heb ik het halve horloge al binnen. Gelukkig zijn de DJ's nog redelijk geprijsd.


Ja klopt, alleen is de markt hier helaas 'iets' kleiner  
Achja, misschien valt het ook wel mee, als de eerste eenmaal in het Sales Forum staat en wordt verkocht zal het daarna alleen maar makkelijker worden denk ik. Misschien moeten we gewoon een keer in de het diepe springen!



Martin_B said:


> Misschien moet je eens naar een winkel als Steiner of Burger in Maastricht gaan. Grote kans dat je daar alle modellen kunt passen. Doe dan wel je speedmaster en niet een Alpha om, anders wordt je denk ik niet serieus genomen ;-)
> 
> Vind je trouwens een GMT niet wat? Bijna zelfde model, alleen valt die volgens mij toch weer anders. Ik, als vintage liefhebber, wil in de categorie 'ooit' graag nog een 1675 hebben:


Hmm, ja, dat is een mogelijkheid. Nouja, de SD van Ernie heb ik bij onze meeting in het voorjaar al eens om m'n pols gehangen en die viel me op zich nog alleszins mee qua afmeting, dus wellicht is maatvoering toch niet zo'n issue. Verdraaid jammer dat Bidle z'n Sub was vergeten ;-)

Zo'n GMT is ook erg gaaf, maar goed, als ik dan toch de keuze zou moeten maken voor 1 Rolex, dan zou ik waarschijnlijk toch liever gaan voor de klassieke duik-uitstraling. Ik heb trouwens op dit moment een paar horloges met GMT-complicatie maar ik heb die functie nog nooit gebruikt. Heeft voor mij geen praktisch nut. De extra waterdichtheid van een Sub of SD heeft dat wel. Ben dan namelijk wel echt van plan om er gewoon alles mee te gaan doen en niet te gaan baby'en.


----------



## GuySie

Lester Burnham said:


> (Speedmaster Auto bijvoorbeeld)


Doe mij eens PB'n voordat je die zomaar gaat lopen verkopen he


----------



## MHe225

Gek he, maar daar heb ik vooralsnog helemaal geen last van. Mijn probleem is dat ik juist helemaal geen afstand van mijn horloges kan en wil nemen en daarom ben ik een beetje terughoudend met aankopen. Alleen, ik heb toch een aantal wat betaalbaardere horloges aan de collectie toegevoegd en die vind ik ook wel erg leuk. En zo loop ik de ene dag dus vrolijk met mijn IWC Portuguese Auto en 'n week later niet minder vrolijk met de Parnis 6498 X007

Ook gek, maar Rolex trekt mij bijna niet; d'r zijn een paar modellen die ik wel leuk vind (duikers) en dan zijn er ook legio die mij helemaal niets doen (bijvoorbeeld de klokjes in post #597 - sorry, Martin :-(). Gisteren zaten er 2 Rolexen en 1 goedkoop plastic digitaal klokje, merk onbekend, met mij en mijn Parnis aan de lunchtafel. De Parnis (1939 Potuguese homage) was / is bij verre mijn favoriet van dat viertal.

Overigens wilde ik soms dat ik wat meer verstand van vintage horloges heb en wat avontuurlijker / gedurfder ben. Ik zou heeeeel graag een Omega uit 1960 aan mijn collectie willen toevoegen - de stalen pie-pan is favoriet.

Ron

En Mart, begrijp je vrees voor aankomende service beurten helemaal - ben de schrik (en deuk in mijn FFLD) van mijn Speedmaster service nog steeds niet te boven ;-)


----------



## Lester Burnham

GuySie said:


> Doe mij eens PB'n voordat je die zomaar gaat lopen verkopen he


Duly noted ;-)



MHe225 said:


> Gek he, maar daar heb ik vooralsnog helemaal geen last van. Mijn probleem is dat ik juist helemaal geen afstand van mijn horloges kan en wil nemen en daarom ben ik een beetje terughoudend met aankopen. Alleen, ik heb toch een aantal wat betaalbaardere horloges aan de collectie toegevoegd en die vind ik ook wel erg leuk. En zo loop ik de ene dag dus vrolijk met mijn IWC Portuguese Auto en 'n week later niet minder vrolijk met de Parnis 6498 X007
> 
> Ook gek, maar Rolex trekt mij bijna niet; d'r zijn een paar modellen die ik wel leuk vind (duikers) en dan zijn er ook legio die mij helemaal niets doen (bijvoorbeeld de klokjes in post #597 - sorry, Martin :-(). Gisteren zaten er 2 Rolexen en 1 goedkoop plastic digitaal klokje, merk onbekend, met mij en mijn Parnis aan de lunchtafel. De Parnis (1939 Potuguese homage) was / is bij verre mijn favoriet van dat viertal.
> 
> Overigens wilde ik soms dat ik wat meer verstand van vintage horloges heb en wat avontuurlijker / gedurfder ben. Ik zou heeeeel graag een Omega uit 1960 aan mijn collectie willen toevoegen - de stalen pie-pan is favoriet.
> 
> Ron
> 
> En Mart, begrijp je vrees voor aankomende service beurten helemaal - ben de schrik (en deuk in mijn FFLD) van mijn Speedmaster service nog steeds niet te boven ;-)


Tja, die IWC's zijn ook echt prachtig hoor, zo'n Portuguese blijft voor mij het mooiste horloge dat er bestaat! Alleen ben ik van mening dat ik een dergelijk horloge niet echt elegant genoeg kan dragen; daarvoor zijn mijn polsen gewoon te dun. Als ik een Portuguese omhang ziet het er een beetje uit alsof ik zo'n mode-Oozoo omheb. Een Rolex duiker hoort er wat forser uit te zien, die oogt wat beter bij me. Bovendien heb ik altijd (je bent een marketeer of niet) een zwak gehad voor het merk Rolex, het statussymbool Rolex. Hoe oppervlakkig dat ook moge zijn :-x


----------



## Martin_B

MHe225 said:


> Gek he, maar daar heb ik vooralsnog helemaal geen last van. Mijn probleem is dat ik juist helemaal geen afstand van mijn horloges kan en wil nemen en daarom ben ik een beetje terughoudend met aankopen. Alleen, ik heb toch een aantal wat betaalbaardere horloges aan de collectie toegevoegd en die vind ik ook wel erg leuk. En zo loop ik de ene dag dus vrolijk met mijn IWC Portuguese Auto en 'n week later niet minder vrolijk met de Parnis 6498 X007
> 
> Ook gek, maar Rolex trekt mij bijna niet; d'r zijn een paar modellen die ik wel leuk vind (duikers) en dan zijn er ook legio die mij helemaal niets doen (bijvoorbeeld de klokjes in post #597 - sorry, Martin :-(). Gisteren zaten er 2 Rolexen en 1 goedkoop plastic digitaal klokje, merk onbekend, met mij en mijn Parnis aan de lunchtafel. De Parnis (1939 Potuguese homage) was / is bij verre mijn favoriet van dat viertal.
> 
> Overigens wilde ik soms dat ik wat meer verstand van vintage horloges heb en wat avontuurlijker / gedurfder ben. Ik zou heeeeel graag een Omega uit 1960 aan mijn collectie willen toevoegen - de stalen pie-pan is favoriet.
> 
> Ron
> 
> En Mart, begrijp je vrees voor aankomende service beurten helemaal - ben de schrik (en deuk in mijn FFLD) van mijn Speedmaster service nog steeds niet te boven ;-)


Smaken verschillen, geen probleem  In tegenstelling tot velen vind ik dat een dresswatch van goud hoort te zijn, waarom weet ik niet, ik vind het gewoon lekker.
Ik wil trouwens helemaal niet af van al mijn goedkope maar geliefde chineesjes. Er zijn er alleen een aantal die me toch niet veel blijken te doen, en omdat ik geen geldboom in de tuin heb, kan ik er beter afscheid van nemen...
As for the piepan, ik snap wat je bedoelt. Een connie is een droomhorloge, voor mij natuurlijk in deze uitvoering:











Lester Burnham said:


> Tja, die IWC's zijn ook echt prachtig hoor, zo'n Portuguese blijft voor mij het mooiste horloge dat er bestaat! Alleen ben ik van mening dat ik een dergelijk horloge niet echt elegant genoeg kan dragen; daarvoor zijn mijn polsen gewoon te dun. Als ik een Portuguese omhang ziet het er een beetje uit alsof ik zo'n mode-Oozoo omheb. Een Rolex duiker hoort er wat forser uit te zien, die oogt wat beter bij me. Bovendien heb ik altijd (je bent een marketeer of niet) een zwak gehad voor het merk Rolex, het statussymbool Rolex. Hoe oppervlakkig dat ook moge zijn :-x


Er zijn ook kleinere Portugueses hoor, als je wat oudere neemt:








Of als alternatief de prachtige Cal89:









Maar Rolex is inderdaad *hét merk*. Het oefent een enorme aantrekkingskracht uit op horloge liefhebbers, maar ook op niet-kenners. Dat doen ze toch wel knap. Er zijn natuurlijk nog een paar betere merken á la PP, VC of A.Lange, maar aangezien die voorlopig totaal onbetaalbaar zijn... o|

Groeten,

Martin


----------



## Bidle

Martin_B said:


> Smaken verschillen, geen probleem  In tegenstelling tot velen vind ik dat een dresswatch van goud hoort te zijn, waarom weet ik niet, ik vind het gewoon lekker.
> Ik wil trouwens helemaal niet af van al mijn goedkope maar geliefde chineesjes. Er zijn er alleen een aantal die me toch niet veel blijken te doen, en omdat ik geen geldboom in de tuin heb, kan ik er beter afscheid van nemen...
> As for the piepan, ik snap wat je bedoelt. Een connie is een droomhorloge, voor mij natuurlijk in deze uitvoering:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Er zijn ook kleinere Portugueses hoor, als je wat oudere neemt:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Of als alternatief de prachtige Cal89:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Maar Rolex is inderdaad *hét merk*. Het oefent een enorme aantrekkingskracht uit op horloge liefhebbers, maar ook op niet-kenners. Dat doen ze toch wel knap. Er zijn natuurlijk nog een paar betere merken á la PP, VC of A.Lange, maar aangezien die voorlopig totaal onbetaalbaar zijn... o|
> 
> Groeten,
> 
> Martin


De IWC!!!! Veel mooier dan zo'n naam. Enkel dan een rosé gouden


----------



## MHe225

Martin_B said:


> In tegenstelling tot velen vind ik dat een dresswatch van goud hoort te zijn ....... As for the piepan, ik snap wat je bedoelt. Een connie is een droomhorloge, voor mij natuurlijk in deze uitvoering:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Er zijn ook kleinere Portugueses hoor, als je wat oudere neemt:


Eigenlijk ben ik het helemaal eens met jou, Martin. 'n Gouden horloge op een leren band is ultra sjiek. Maar niet op een metalen bracelet - te patserig naar mijn idee. En gouden duikers??? Helaas vind ik dat je een dergelijk horloge niet echt vaak kan dragen, maar staal is wat gangbaarder.

Een gouden Connie ..... kwijl, kwijl. Maar dan komen we weer terug bij "verstand van" en "gedurfd" Ik heb nogal wat verhalen gelezen waar met de gouden vintage horloges problemen waren. Meer dan bij de stalen versies. Vandaar.

En zo'n kleine Portuguese .... nog moeilijker te vinden dan een Connie. Vroeg of laat wordt een horloge uit 1960 aan de collectie toegevoegd en dan wordt het een kwestie wat het eerste aan alle criteria voldoet: Omega, IWC, JLC, Longines, ..... (nee, geen Rolex). Ik probeer reeel te zijn want ook ik heb geen geldboompje en denk dat voor mij 'n vintage Omega het hoogst haalbare is.

He Mart, jouw Parnis Power Reserve staat toch helemaal niet gek? Dat is dezelfde maat als de IWC Portuguese Automatic en ietsje groter (en dikker) dan de Portuguese Chrono. En heb je zo'n IWC al eens naast jouw G-Shocks gelegd?

Ron


----------



## Martin_B

MHe225 said:


> Eigenlijk ben ik het helemaal eens met jou, Martin. 'n Gouden horloge op een leren band is ultra sjiek. Maar niet op een metalen bracelet - te patserig naar mijn idee. En gouden duikers??? Helaas vind ik dat je een dergelijk horloge niet echt vaak kan dragen, maar staal is wat gangbaarder.
> 
> Een gouden Connie ..... kwijl, kwijl. Maar dan komen we weer terug bij "verstand van" en "gedurfd" Ik heb nogal wat verhalen gelezen waar met de gouden vintage horloges problemen waren. Meer dan bij de stalen versies. Vandaar.


Een gouden band heeft voor mij ook een te hoog 'kamp' gehalte, dus ik ga ook altijd voor leer. Ik denk dat het grootste probleem bijj gouden horloges is dat ze nogal eens voor de goudprijs verpatst zijn. Dan zijn uurwerk en plaat uit de kast gehaald, en het goud omgesmolten. Later is er dan weer een (inferieure) kast om heen gezet. Met rolex is het vaak andersom. Daar worden stalen versies geslachtofferd om er wederom inferieure/goedkopere/niet-orginele kasten om te bouwen. Kijk maar eens op ebay hoe vaak er stalen DJ kasten aangeboden worden.

Maar als je een 'veilige' vintage wil, moet je naar een veilig adres. Voor Omega in nederland zijn er weinig betere dan Ferry Schweizer: Ferrie Schweitzer Omegareparaties | De vakman voor horlogereparaties, speciaal Omega.
Maar ook bijv. AWCO is een betrouwbaar adres: Amsterdam Watch Company

Ik zou ze ook niet van marktplaats of ebay halen...

Groeten,

Martin


----------



## MHe225

Martin_B said:


> Maar als je een 'veilige' vintage wil, moet je naar een veilig adres. Voor Omega in nederland zijn er weinig betere dan Ferry Schweizer: Ferrie Schweitzer Omegareparaties | De vakman voor horlogereparaties, speciaal Omega.
> Maar ook bijv. AWCO is een betrouwbaar adres: Amsterdam Watch Company


Dankjewel, Martin. Ik was niet bekend met Ferry Schweizerer en weet niet of ik nou blij moet zijn dat je mij weer aan AWCo herinnerd hebt. Daarmee heb je een slapende hond wakker gemaakt, een smeulend vuurtje weer aangewakkerd. Ik heb (ook) hier al eens gezegd en geschreven dat ik heel erg graag een Nederlands horloge zou willen hebben, waarbij van der Gang, Christiaan van der Klaauw en de broertjes Gronefeld erg hoog op het lijstje staan. Deze wens is een beetje naar de achtergrond verdwenen, maar nu ik bij AWCo een aantal CvdK's zie langskomen ...... En om het allemaal nog erger te maken, een nieuwe ster aan het firmament: Roland Oostwegel, horlogemaker in Heerlen - da's loopafstand van Schaesberg (nu Landgraaf), alwaar mijn wieg stond. En zijn RO1 Classic ziet toch helemaal niet verkeerd uit (excuses, ik kon geen groter plaatje vinden):








U wordt bedankt ...... niet! ;-)

Ron


----------



## Martin_B

Hehehe,

Dit is niet de eerste keer dat ik voor enabler wordt uitgemaakt ;-)
Maaruh, je hoeft toch geen vd Klaauw, je staat al op de lijst voor een fantastisch ander horloge met astronomische complicatie :-!
De RO vind ik an-sich prachtig, maar helaas weinig 'anders'. Wat ik wel erg goed vind aan het model dat jij ook aanhaalt is dat ze de 7750 in 6-12 config gebruiken, en niet in 3-6-12. Die layout heb ik nooit begrepen, erg onevenwichtig.

Trouwens, de vdKlaauw Ceres is ook niet slecht, maar de CMWSE2011 wordt vást mooier ;-)









ps. waarom praten we in het café over horloges, en is het stil in het horlogedeel?


----------



## Lester Burnham

MHe225 said:


> He Mart, jouw Parnis Power Reserve staat toch helemaal niet gek? Dat is dezelfde maat als de IWC Portuguese Automatic en ietsje groter (en dikker) dan de Portuguese Chrono. En heb je zo'n IWC al eens naast jouw G-Shocks gelegd?
> 
> Ron


Mwah, aangezien het zo'n goedkoop klokkie was heb ik geen klachten over de prijs, maar de lugs steken toch echt (ietsie pietsie) uit, over de rand van mijn pols heen. In mijn ogen is dat echt een grote no-no voor een dresswatch. Sterker nog, eigenlijk zou je bij een dresswatch nog een handvol millimeters over moeten hebben aan beide zijden van de lugs. Het fijne van G-Shocks is dat ze geen traditionele lugs hebben (en een klein display waardoor het kleiner oogt) zodat ze ook vrijwel niet overhangen. Bovendien moeten die dingen er ook lomp uitzien, een Portuguese moet de elegantie zelve zijn ;-)


----------



## Martin_B

Lester Burnham said:


> Zit er stiekem steeds meer over na te denken om een groot deel van m'n verzameling te verkopen, 1 droomklok (Sub of SD wsl) terug te kopen en dan helemaal te settelen met het beetje dat overblijft


je bent al goed bezig :-!


----------



## Lester Burnham

Martin_B said:


> je bent al goed bezig :-!


Haha, inderdaad, vanaf nu zullen er constant drie te koop staan wat mij betreft, wordt er eentje verkocht, komt er eentje bij.

Goed voorbeeld doet goed volgen Martin ;-)


----------



## EricSW

Lester Burnham said:


> Haha, inderdaad, vanaf nu zullen er constant drie te koop staan wat mij betreft, wordt er eentje verkocht, komt er eentje bij.
> 
> Goed voorbeeld doet goed volgen Martin ;-)


Ik zag ze als staan, maar mag je er niet meer tegelijk verkopen dan?


----------



## Lester Burnham

EricSW said:


> Ik zag ze als staan, maar mag je er niet meer tegelijk verkopen dan?


Jawel hoor, een prive-persoon mag 10 advertenties per 24 uur posten, maar ik wil het een beetje overzichtelijk houden voor mezelf. Heb ook geen haast.


----------



## Bidle

Lester Burnham said:


> Jawel hoor, een prive-persoon mag 10 advertenties per 24 uur posten, maar ik wil het een beetje overzichtelijk houden voor mezelf. Heb ook geen haast.


Ben benieuwd wat er voor in de plaats komt!

@MHe225: Ben een paar keer bij Roland langs geweest een erg aardige vent met veel passie. Onlangs een klant van me met een RO en die was niet echt netjes afgewerkt, verder wel een leuk horloge. Persoonlijk als je iets Nederlands wilt, dan zou ik toch eerder bij CvdK kijken.

Hier nog een linkje van de andere Nederlandse merken: Lijst van horlogemerken - Wikipedia


----------



## Lester Burnham

Martin, wat gaaf dat je met die WUS Limited bezig bent, zie nu pas dat jij er (mede) achter zit!

Zodra het definitief design bekend is zal ik mijn krimpende collectie eens gaan overpeinzen ;-)


----------



## Martin_B

Lester Burnham said:


> Martin, wat gaaf dat je met die WUS Limited bezig bent, zie nu pas dat jij er (mede) achter zit!
> 
> Zodra het definitief design bekend is zal ik mijn krimpende collectie eens gaan overpeinzen ;-)


Tja, ik probeerde achter de schermen te blijven, maar af en toe moet ik ook wat posten. ;-) Maar vergeet zeker linsook (grafisch werk) en hked (contacten met de bouwer) niet :-!


----------



## GuySie

Martin_B said:


> Tja, ik probeerde achter de schermen te blijven, maar af en toe moet ik ook wat posten. ;-) Maar vergeet zeker linsook (grafisch werk) en hked (contacten met de bouwer) niet :-!


Mooi project idd! Ik had er iets actiever mee willen helpen en denken, maar helaas ben ik nog druk met de laatste afstudeer dingetjes... Ben erg benieuwd naar het resultaat!


----------



## MHe225

Martin_B said:


> Tja, ik probeerde achter de schermen te blijven, maar af en toe moet ik ook wat posten. ;-) Maar vergeet zeker linsook (grafisch werk) en hked (contacten met de bouwer) niet :-!


Ik laat dit graag over aan de mensen met de juiste connecties en degenen die iets meer kaas hebben gegeten van Chinese horloges dan ik. Maar dat belet mij niet om duiten in de verschillende zakken te doen, regelmatig wat te roepen en af en toe een PM-etje naar deze of gene te sturen (zo blijf ik ook lekker in de achtergrond). Ik voel me met deze m.o. net alsof ik op het werk zit: mijn titel is Advisor dus dat betekent dat ik mij met heel veel mag en moet bemoeien, van alles kan roepen en als er dan gewerkt moet worden ga ik gewoon weer eens verder :-d Niet echt natuurlijk, maar het klinkt wel goed, toch?

Ik ben zeer in mijn nopjes met dit project en ondanks dat het niet helemaal wordt wat ik hoop / zou willen -als er voldoende compromissen gesloten worden komt er een product waar helemaal niemand 100% tevreden mee is (te vergelijken met een coalitie regering ;-))- ben ik geenszins van plan er uit te stappen en kan ik straks dus een Chinese Moonphase LE aan mijn collectie toevoegen. Jammer wel, ik zag hked's post over dit project en toen waren er nog helemaal geen reacties - daar had ik de eerste kunnen zijn, maar heb die kans voorbij laten gaan. Niet day het uitmaakt.

En Ard / Bidle, dankjewel voor de link en CvdK is nog steeds koploper met zeker een straatlengte voorsprong. Als ik besluit een Nederlands horloge te kopen wordt het zeer waarschijnlijk inderdaad een CvdK. Maar goed, er hangt een prijskaartje aan, het FFLD is nog niet voldoende bijgespekt, dus het staat niet heel snel te gebeuren.

Groeten allemaal,
Ron

*PS* - Martin, dankjewel voor jouw inspanningen en bijdragen en schroom niet mijn waardering ook aan linsook en HKEd over te brengen. |>


----------



## Lester Burnham

MHe225 said:


> En Ard / Bidle, dankjewel voor de link en CvdK is nog steeds koploper met zeker een straatlengte voorsprong. Als ik besluit een Nederlands horloge te kopen wordt het zeer waarschijnlijk inderdaad een CvdK. Maar goed, er hangt een prijskaartje aan, het FFLD is nog niet voldoende bijgespekt, dus het staat niet heel snel te gebeuren.


Het wordt ook interessant om eens te kijken wat er de 15de gaat gebeuren als Mick Mooren (jou welbekend) zijn eerste horloge presenteert! Prijs begint ergens tussen de 750 en 1000 dacht ik te hebben gelezen. Wellicht een leuke optie!


----------



## GuySie

Lester Burnham said:


> Het wordt ook interessant om eens te kijken wat er de 15de gaat gebeuren als Mick Mooren (jou welbekend) zijn eerste horloge presenteert! Prijs begint ergens tussen de 750 en 1000 dacht ik te hebben gelezen. Wellicht een leuke optie!


Oh, heb je daar wat meer info over? Altijd benieuwd naar meer Nederlandse klokjes.


----------



## Martin_B

GuySie said:


> Oh, heb je daar wat meer info over? Altijd benieuwd naar meer Nederlandse klokjes.


D'r is een heel forum over 
MOOREN

Groeten,

Martin


----------



## Lester Burnham

GuySie said:


> Oh, heb je daar wat meer info over? Altijd benieuwd naar meer Nederlandse klokjes.


Hij heeft nog niet veel info vrijgegeven, volgens mij is het uurwerk nog niet eens bekend. Op zijn eigen subforum is nog wel e.e.a. aan info te vinden, hier het topic waarin hij de presentatie aankondigt https://www.watchuseek.com/f457/write-down-your-agenda-october-15th-mooren-launch-594871.html

Ps. voor het geval je Mick nog niet kende, hij is 18 jaar oud en presenteert nu dus zijn eerste horloge :-d

[edit] martin is sneller


----------



## GuySie

Okee, daar schiet ik nog niet heel veel mee op, maar ik zal de thread in de gaten houden


----------



## om-4

Sinds enige tijd heb ik een Android smartphone en heb ik een leuke app gevonden die de tijd automatisch synched met een atoomklok.
Misschien leuk voor andere Android gebruikers.

De app kan je helemaal naar hartelust tweaken alleen moet je phone wel geroot zijn omdat het ingrijpt in het systeem om de klok te kunnen resetten.


----------



## Lester Burnham

Apps, apps? Daar doen we niet meer aan bij Blackberry ;-)


----------



## Martin_B

Lester Burnham said:


> Apps, apps? Daar doen we niet meer aan bij Blackberry ;-)


Volgens mij deed Blackberry helemaal niets meer....:-d:-d


----------



## Lester Burnham

Martin_B said:


> Volgens mij deed Blackberry helemaal niets meer....:-d:-d


Dat bedoelde ik ;-)


----------



## GuySie

Deze is voor de G-Shock fans; G-Shock stuurt 2 freeride mountainbikers erop uit om de Mudman te testen:


----------



## Lester Burnham

Heb voor het eerst in m'n leven een horloge verkocht :-(

Vaarwel mooie Radiomir, ik ga je missen. 









Heb intussen een alternatief gevonden voor de opbrengsten. Ik zou het (en nu ga ik dus de Bidle-kant op :-d) ook heel erg leuk vinden om een klassieker uit mijn eigen stad (een Dafje dus) als tweede autootje erbij te hebben....


----------



## Sjors

LOL, die gaan net zo hard achteruit als vooruit :-d


----------



## MHe225

Lester Burnham said:


> ..... Ik zou het (en nu ga ik dus de Bidle-kant op :-d) ook heel erg leuk vinden om een klassieker uit mijn eigen stad (een Dafje dus) als tweede autootje erbij te hebben....


Ik heb toch wel iets (of heel veel) helemaal verkeerd gedaan in mijn leven. 23 ben jij, toch? Heeft een collectie van 100+ horloges en kijkt naar een tweede auto ..... Op die leeftijd had ik een motor, een oude fiets en een 6 jaar oude Seiko LCD. En dan ene MickM - 19 jaar oud en heeft net zijn eigen horlogemerk gelanceerd met eerste modelletje van eigen hand ....

Misschien had ik niet naar mijn ouwelui moeten luisteren en zoveel tijd in studie en opleiding steken :think:




Sjors said:


> LOL, die gaan net zo hard achteruit als vooruit :-d



Ha ha, dat roept herinneringen op aan het tv programma van weleer met de achteruitrijdwedstrijden op Zanvoort (met commentaar van Andre van Duijn). Daar ging menig Dafje in de prak. Hebben we tegenwoordig nog wat scheldwoorden voor Dafjes - _Truttenschudder Speciaal met Jarretelaandrijving_ is mij het meest bijgebleven.

Overigens, alle auto's met CVT - dat is meneer van Doorne's (verlopen patent) en concept uitgevoerd in staal.

Ron


----------



## Lester Burnham

MHe225 said:


> Ik heb toch wel iets (of heel veel) helemaal verkeerd gedaan in mijn leven. 23 ben jij, toch? Heeft een collectie van 100+ horloges en kijkt naar een tweede auto ..... Op die leeftijd had ik een motor, een oude fiets en een 6 jaar oude Seiko LCD. En dan ene MickM - 19 jaar oud en heeft net zijn eigen horlogemerk gelanceerd met eerste modelletje van eigen hand ....
> 
> Misschien had ik niet naar mijn ouwelui moeten luisteren en zoveel tijd in studie en opleiding steken :think:
> 
> 
> Ha ha, dat roept herinneringen op aan het tv programma van weleer met de achteruitrijdwedstrijden op Zanvoort (met commentaar van Andre van Duijn). Daar ging menig Dafje in de prak. Hebben we tegenwoordig nog wat scheldwoorden voor Dafjes - _Truttenschudder Speciaal met Jarretelaandrijving_ is mij het meest bijgebleven.
> 
> Overigens, alle auto's met CVT - dat is meneer van Doorne's (verlopen patent) en concept uitgevoerd in staal.
> 
> Ron


Vroeger was er veel minder tijd voor bijbaantjes tijdens de studie heb ik het idee. Ik werk al jarenlang (bijbaantje, maar toch) naast mijn studie, omdat er nooit zo veel aanleiding was om in m'n vrije tijd iets aan school te doen. Jullie kraakten liever wat gebouwen ;-)

Wordt trouwens in december alweer 25! Bijna naar 30 aan het afronden dus..

Als echte Eindhovenaar ben ik vroeger (15-20 jaar terug) vaak genoeg door mijn opa (die minimaal 5 of 6 dafjes heeft gehad, met 8 man op vakantie in zo'n ding) meegenomen naar het DAF-museum hier. Vond het altijd al erg indrukwekkend, al die mooie machines. Er stond daar ook een DAF Formule 2 wagen tussen. Klinkt machtig, CVT in een formulewagen. Williams heeft een jaar of 20 terug nog geexperimenteerd met een CVT F1.


----------



## Lester Burnham

Een kiekje voor Ron, net een mooie mijlpaal-kilometerstand bereikt ;-)

Ohja, heb je ook meteen een representatieve weather-update vanuit Nederland..


----------



## MHe225

Lester Burnham said:


> Een kiekje voor Ron, net een mooie mijlpaal-kilometerstand bereikt ;-)
> 
> Ohja, heb je ook meteen een representatieve weather-update vanuit Nederland..


|> Ha, dankjewel. Heel grappig en leuk dat je aan mij denkt. Stom he, ik zie 225 zoooo vaak. Wij zijn hier momenteel ook van die achterlijke hoge temperaturen af; hopelijk keren ze ook niet meer terug. Maandag nog was de max 35C en de min 22C maar vannacht woei een koufront binnen (ik noem het liever een koelfront) en de min zakte naar 10C en de max was, geloof ik, 23C. Met heel veel zon en wind. Niet verkeerd.

Ron

PS - respectabele kilometerstand - diesel? Mijn GTI-tje zit bijna op de helft van deze stand (106604)


----------



## Lester Burnham

MHe225 said:


> |> Ha, dankjewel. Heel grappig en leuk dat je aan mij denkt. Stom he, ik zie 225 zoooo vaak. Wij zijn hier momenteel ook van die achterlijke hoge temperaturen af; hopelijk keren ze ook niet meer terug. Maandag nog was de max 35C en de min 22C maar vannacht woei een koufront binnen (ik noem het liever een koelfront) en de min zakte naar 10C en de max was, geloof ik, 23C. Met heel veel zon en wind. Niet verkeerd.
> 
> Ron
> 
> PS - respectabele kilometerstand - diesel? Mijn GTI-tje zit bijna op de helft van deze stand (106604)


Toch een lekker weertje nog daar dan! Voor mij gevoel hebben we (andermaal) vrijwel geen zomer gehad, en nu beginnen de temperaturen ineens heel hard te dalen. Half Nederland loopt rond met stevige griepjes, voel er zelf ook eentje aankomen.

Nope, is geen diesel, een 2.5 benzine. Maar goed, is een Volvo, dus ik heb er vertrouwen in dat 'ie nog even door kan gaan op deze manier! Bij mijn laatste APK kreeg ik tenminste nog complimenten van de keurmeester, die dacht dat ik makkelijk nog het dubbele zou gaan halen met die auto.*

Net weer 300km gereden, op en neer naar Hoofddorp voor een sollicitatie. Deze week al mijn tweede gesprek en ik heb nog meer procedures lopen. Allemaal leuk en aardig dat solliciteren, maar ik wil onderhand eens geld gaan verdienen :-d

*gaat toch niet gebeuren, want ik ben snel uitgekeken op m'n auto's


----------



## Lester Burnham

Intussen al horloges verstuurd naar Canada (drie stuks), Noorwegen en Nederland (wie o wie??) ;-)

Loopt vlotjes allemaal!

Ben kind aan huis bij het postkantoor


----------



## Dimer

Goed op weg!


----------



## Martin_B

Lester Burnham said:


> Intussen al horloges verstuurd naar Canada (drie stuks), Noorwegen en Nederland (wie o wie??) ;-)
> 
> Loopt vlotjes allemaal!
> 
> Ben kind aan huis bij het postkantoor


Goed man :-!

Hoe gaat dat verzenden naar het buitenland? Duur? Verzekerd? Dat houdt me namenlijk tegen hier te verkopen. Maar als het toch eenvoudig gaat....

Groeten,

Martin


----------



## Lester Burnham

Martin_B said:


> Goed man :-!
> 
> Hoe gaat dat verzenden naar het buitenland? Duur? Verzekerd? Dat houdt me namenlijk tegen hier te verkopen. Maar als het toch eenvoudig gaat....
> 
> Groeten,
> 
> Martin


Ja, is duurder dan ik had verwacht. Buiten de EU, zonder verzekering (en zonder de doos enzo) kost het al meer dan 17 euro om te verzenden. Wil je het verzekerd sturen, kom je aan pakweg 26 euro buiten de EU.

Omdat die bedragen zo hoog zijn heb ik besloten om mijn goedkopere horloges (tot aan 80-100 dollar ofzo) te versturen in een bubbelenvelop. Het horloge zelf wikkel ik dan eerst in bubbelplastic, en daarna stop ik het in de bubbelenvelop, zodat er een dubbele laag lucht omheen zit. Als het geheel minder dan pakweg 4cm dik is kan je het dan als brief verzenden. Dit kost maar maximaal een euro of 5/6. Uiteraard geef ik dit aan bij kopers, en biedt ik ze de mogelijkheid om het toch in een doos verzonden te krijgen, maar daar betalen ze dan maar lekker zelf voor


----------



## GuySie

Vanavond de camera eens afgestoft en begonnen met een photoshoot van m'n OWC:


Begin er weer een beetje lol in te krijgen, even hopen dat de positieve energie door blijft rollen


----------



## Martin_B

Dit smaakt naar meer!


----------



## Dimer

Deze kon ik jullie niet onthouden:


----------



## Lester Burnham

Geweldige lyrics :-d


----------



## Lester Burnham

Hoe erg is het gesteld met je hobbies als je afstudeerbegeleider voor een zaal met 800 studenten en familieleden bij z'n speech tot tweemaal toe je horlogepassie erbij haalt 

En uiteindelijk afsluit met "Veel succes nog met je horlogeverzameling" :-d


----------



## Lester Burnham

Laat ik het Cafe dan even heropenen met een stripje en een liedje ;-)










Dit meisje (geboren 1996) is echt een grote belofte. Best een aparte stem en supermuzikaal. Toch mooi om te zien dat er een generatie muzikanten (kijk ook naar Adele bijvoorbeeld) aankomt die weer groot kunnen worden op basis van puur talent in plaats van al die plastic Disney-artiesten van de afgelopen 10-20 jaar.

Hier met een covertje:


----------



## Dimer

Skinny Love is ook een cover


----------



## Lester Burnham

Klopt! Maar goed, doet voor mij niets af aan de prestatie, zeker als decover een compleet eigen sound heeft gekregen.
Heb trouwens een heleboel versies van A-Team gehoord maar die van Birdy vind ik de mooiste.


----------



## Eek!

Lester Burnham said:


> Laat ik het Cafe dan even heropenen met een stripje en een liedje ;-)
> 
> Dit meisje (geboren 1996) is echt een grote belofte. Best een aparte stem en supermuzikaal. Toch mooi om te zien dat er een generatie muzikanten (kijk ook naar Adele bijvoorbeeld) aankomt die weer groot kunnen worden op basis van puur talent in plaats van al die plastic Disney-artiesten van de afgelopen 10-20 jaar.


Maar die artiesten zijn er altijd geweest. Goede muzikanten zijn niet perse populaire artiesten en andersom. Je moet er alleen naar zoeken cq voor open staan. En des te leuker is het als je iets nieuws tegenkomt wat je niet door de strot wordt geduwd door onze consumeermaatschappij. 

Dat gezegd hebbende, en nu neemt de botte zure hork in mij even over, een jong meisje met een leuke stem (voor zover dat te beoordelen is uit niet-live materiaal) die zichzelf begeleidend op de piano een debuutalbum uitbrengt met vooral covers is net zo makkelijk en gemaakt als de plastic Disney-artiesten. Kennen we Vanessa Carlton nog? We gaan zien of dit meisje het niveau van plastic Disney-artiesten kan ontstijgen, ik hoop het wel.

En Cyanide & Happiness is een supercomic. De botte zure hork die ik ben, kan ik me meestal wel vinden in de verdorven humor van de bedenkers/schrijvers daarvan. :-!

Om m'n post nog wat meer te ontzuren:


----------



## Sjors

Ha ha, Eef,

Dat filmpje is hilarisch!

Groetjes,

Sjors


----------



## Lester Burnham

Ben het vorige week uitgekomen album van Kubus & Sticks (Microphone Colossus 2) helemaal grijs aan het draaien.

Voorbeeldje:


----------



## Bruno.M

I´m guessing no, maar is het mogelijk je nickname te veranderen? Ik heb deze prehistorische account opgegraven, maar ben wel een beetje klaar met nicknames


----------



## Lester Burnham

You've got mail


----------



## Lester Burnham

Als ik je avatar en naam even aan elkaar koppel (hallelujah google) kom ik trouwens op een hele gave achtergrond van onze nieuwe cafegast ;-)


----------



## Bruno.M

=) Ik heb niet stilgezeten in de tijd dat ik weg was, neen. Thanks!


----------



## Bruno.M

Ha! Ik was een thread aan het lezen, scroll naar beneden, en zie;

_There are currently 2 users browsing this thread. (1 members and 1 guests)_

_Bruno.M_
 Well, well, look at that!  Thanks Mart.


----------



## Lester Burnham

Adios FroFro! Welcome Bruno ;-)


----------



## MHe225

Lester Burnham said:


> Als ik je avatar en naam even aan elkaar koppel (hallelujah google) kom ik trouwens op een hele gave achtergrond van onze nieuwe cafegast ;-)


Da's dan nog steeds de FroFro naam, toch? Niet de naam van die succesvolle zanger :-d

Anyway, mijn ogen worden oud .... het Evoluon is duidelijk herkenbaar, maar Bruno's avatar :think: Is dit een van die ultra-zuinige autootjes waarmee (hoge) scholen aan (Shell's) eco-marathon hebben meegedaan? Misschien ben ik niet zo'n handige Googleaar als Mart (per slot van rekening ben jij Moderator Meneer - dat word je niet zomaar ;-)) of misschien komt het door mijn locatie, maar ik vind Bruno niet bij de zuinige karretjes.

Ten slotte, hoe werkt dat nu met die "gespleten persoonlijkheden" .... Bruno.M, formerly known as FroFro?? Daar blijft toch 'n connectie met artiesten.

En dan maar iets heel anders, Mart. Hopelijk vind je het niet erg dat ik dat hier vraag, maar hoe gaat het met de banenjacht?

Groeten allemaal,
Ron


----------



## Bruno.M

Gespleten persoonlijkheid, nou nou  Bruno is gewoon mijn echte naam en FroFro was een of andere hersenspinsel van toen ik 12 was 

En ivm de avatar, dat is Nuna6! Laatste zonnewagen van de TU Delft, waarmee we laatst weer dwars door Australië hebben geracet  In de gloriedagen werden we altijd eerste, sinds de Japanners meedoen moeten we het met tweede doen.. Het was nipt dit jaar! Volgend jaar pakken we ze terug 

Voor als je het nog niet helemaal doorhebt, een filmpje (er zijn er tientallen, doorklikken indien geïnteresseerd! Maar ik neem deze zodat je ook meteen het raadsel achter Bruno M. snapt );


----------



## Lester Burnham

Bruno.M said:


> Gespleten persoonlijkheid, nou nou  Bruno is gewoon mijn echte naam en FroFro was een of andere hersenspinsel van toen ik 12 was
> 
> En ivm de avatar, dat is Nuna6! Laatste zonnewagen van de TU Delft, waarmee we laatst weer dwars door Australië hebben geracet  In de gloriedagen werden we altijd eerste, sinds de Japanners meedoen moeten we het met tweede doen.. Het was nipt dit jaar! Volgend jaar pakken we ze terug
> 
> Voor als je het nog niet helemaal doorhebt, een filmpje (er zijn er tientallen, doorklikken indien geïnteresseerd! Maar ik neem deze zodat je ook meteen het raadsel achter Bruno M. snapt );


Dat bedoelde ik inderdaad ;-)

Cool hoor! Of moet ik zeggen 'heet'? Waarschijnlijk wel :-d


----------



## Lester Burnham

MHe225 said:


> En dan maar iets heel anders, Mart. Hopelijk vind je het niet erg dat ik dat hier vraag, maar hoe gaat het met de banenjacht?


Hey Ron! Ben intussen pakweg 20 afwijzingen verder en weer een paar illusies armer 

Zit op dit moment een beetje te spelen met het idee om samen van een vriend van me zelf te gaan starten. In het begin met onze beide (bij)banen er nog bij en dan misschien ooit overstappen op fulltime ondernemen. Op die manier heb ik in elk geval wat opvulling op m'n CV in plaats van alleen maar lampjes verkopen tot ik over een jaar misschien eindelijk wat vindt. En wie weet, misschien valt er ook wel wat te verdienen op die manier. Iedereen is ooit met niets begonnen.

Maar goed, zomaar beginnen met ondernemen zit er in Nederland ook niet in, komt veel bij kijken..


----------



## MHe225

Bruno.M said:


> Gespleten persoonlijkheid, nou nou .... het raadsel achter Bruno M....


Geintje meneer Sonneberg ;-) Buitengewoon gaaf - ik heb een aantal jaren voor Shell gewerkt en wilde destijds als vrijwilliger met de Shell Eco Marathon meedoen, maar mijn baas vond dat ik die tijd niet kon missen ..... :-( En toen ik studeerde deden "we" hier nog niet aan - jammer wel, want ik zie dat "mijn Twente" ook leuk uit de voeten kwam. En zagen jullie in het begin de helm in Monaco kleuren (baby blauw & oranje)?

Dankjewel voor de video-links, Bruno |>

RonB


----------



## Bruno.M

MHe225 said:


> Geintje meneer Sonneberg ;-) Buitengewoon gaaf - ik heb een aantal jaren voor Shell gewerkt en wilde destijds als vrijwilliger met de Shell Eco Marathon meedoen, maar mijn baas vond dat ik die tijd niet kon missen ..... :-( En toen ik studeerde deden "we" hier nog niet aan - jammer wel, want ik zie dat "mijn Twente" ook leuk uit de voeten kwam. En zagen jullie in het begin de helm in Monaco kleuren (baby blauw & oranje)?
> 
> Dankjewel voor de video-links, Bruno |>
> 
> RonB


Bedoel je de helm die ik in sommige shots op heb? (andere shots heb ik een witte helm op, zijn 2 verschillende dagen, 1 oefenen, 1 echte kwalificatie) Blauw/Oranje zijn de zogenaamde Gulf kleuren, worden vaak gebruikt in de racerij, zijn erg cool! Aston Martin rijdt er vaak mee;










En ivm Twente; yep, deden dit keer voor hun 4de keer mee. Zijn uiteindelijk 5de geëindigd, not bad!


----------



## Lester Burnham

Je had er eigenlijk een Tag Heuer Le Mans bij moeten hebben


----------



## Bruno.M

Zeg dat tegen onze sponsordude!  Wel vet horloge!


Zeg Mart.. Ik zie dat je onlangs bent afgestudeerd maar loop niet lang genoeg mee om te weten waarin! Tijd voor een cafégesprek me dunkt 



En verdomme het is oneerlijk dat mijn smileys nooit verder komen dan lettertekens, terwijl jullie met plaatjes op de proppen komen


----------



## MHe225

Lester Burnham said:


> Je had er eigenlijk een Tag Heuer Le Mans bij moeten hebben


He Mart, ik heb geloof ik al eens eerder een opmerking gemaakt over brilletjes. Kijk eens goed naar dit plaatje en dan vooral naar de goudkleurige letters onder de 24en boven het Tag Heuer logo ..... rare jongens wel, ze spellen Le Mans ..... MONACO :-d

De officiele benaming voor dit kleuren schema is inderdaad, zoals Bruno al zegt, Gulf kleuren (naar Gulf Oil). Ik blijf ze mooi vinden; had die Aston Martin nog niet eerder gezien, meestal Porsches. Maar er zijn ook motorfietsen in deze kleuren. Zonder uitzondering |>|> Ik vond het wel een gave "touch", je helm in deze race-kleuren.

En Mart, dat is ongelofelijk k*t dat het met de banen niet wil lukken. Wij kennen iemand met een M.Sc. van Stanford - bepaald niet de eerste de beste Universiteit - en zij verdient momenteel de kost met het maken van koffie bij Starbucks ..... Succes, hopelijk komt er wat op je weg of lukt het eigen bedrijf. Nu is wel de tijd in je leven om zoiets te proberen: je hebt nog geen grote (financiele) verplichtingen en verantwoordelijkheden.

Ron

*PS* - Bruno, als jij een post maakt, zie je dan de Go Advanced "knop" in de rechter beneden hoek van het edit-venster? Zo ja, klik en voila, smilies in je rechter marge die je naar hartelust kunt toevoegen.


----------



## Martin_B

Bij de Gulf kleuren moet ik altijd aan een fordje denken ;-)


----------



## Bruno.M

Yes klopt, is ook een typische Gulf'er


----------



## Lester Burnham

Bruno.M said:


> Zeg dat tegen onze sponsordude!  Wel vet horloge!
> 
> Zeg Mart.. Ik zie dat je onlangs bent afgestudeerd maar loop niet lang genoeg mee om te weten waarin! Tijd voor een cafégesprek me dunkt
> 
> En verdomme het is oneerlijk dat mijn smileys nooit verder komen dan lettertekens, terwijl jullie met plaatjes op de proppen komen


Haha, ik ben (of: heb) sinds afgelopen zomer een MSc in Marketing Management. Ik had verwacht dat ik voor 2012 wel een 'echte' baan zou hebben maar dat is dus iets minder snel gegaan dan ik had gepland 

Trouwens, die smileys zijn inderdaad even wennen hier, heb zelf intussen de codes wel in m'n hoofd zitten. Op WUS moet er meestal een streepje tussen om de smiley te kunnen maken.

Zonder spaties ertussen :

; - ) = ;-)

: - ) = 

: - d = :-d

etc etc..



MHe225 said:


> He Mart, ik heb geloof ik al eens eerder een opmerking gemaakt over brilletjes. Kijk eens goed naar dit plaatje en dan vooral naar de goudkleurige letters onder de 24en boven het Tag Heuer logo ..... rare jongens wel, ze spellen Le Mans ..... MONACO :-d
> 
> De officiele benaming voor dit kleuren schema is inderdaad, zoals Bruno al zegt, Gulf kleuren (naar Gulf Oil). Ik blijf ze mooi vinden; had die Aston Martin nog niet eerder gezien, meestal Porsches. Maar er zijn ook motorfietsen in deze kleuren. Zonder uitzondering |>|> Ik vond het wel een gave "touch", je helm in deze race-kleuren.
> 
> En Mart, dat is ongelofelijk k*t dat het met de banen niet wil lukken. Wij kennen iemand met een M.Sc. van Stanford - bepaald niet de eerste de beste Universiteit - en zij verdient momenteel de kost met het maken van koffie bij Starbucks ..... Succes, hopelijk komt er wat op je weg of lukt het eigen bedrijf. Nu is wel de tijd in je leven om zoiets te proberen: je hebt nog geen grote (financiele) verplichtingen en verantwoordelijkheden.
> 
> Ron
> 
> *PS* - Bruno, als jij een post maakt, zie je dan de Go Advanced "knop" in de rechter beneden hoek van het edit-venster? Zo ja, klik en voila, smilies in je rechter marge die je naar hartelust kunt toevoegen.


Hehe, ik wist al niet zeker hoe dat ding heette, eerste dat bij me opkwam was 'Le Mans' en toen ik vervolgens 'Tag Heuer Le Mans' intikte op Google kreeg ik deze meteen, vandaar, blame Google ;-)

Ik ga zometeen eens langs bij die vriend van me, eens kijken wat hij allemaal heeft bedacht!


----------



## Dimer

Bruno.M said:


> Gespleten persoonlijkheid, nou nou  Bruno is gewoon mijn echte naam en FroFro was een of andere hersenspinsel van toen ik 12 was
> 
> En ivm de avatar, dat is Nuna6! Laatste zonnewagen van de TU Delft, waarmee we laatst weer dwars door Australië hebben geracet  In de gloriedagen werden we altijd eerste, sinds de Japanners meedoen moeten we het met tweede doen.. Het was nipt dit jaar! Volgend jaar pakken we ze terug
> 
> Voor als je het nog niet helemaal doorhebt, een filmpje (er zijn er tientallen, doorklikken indien geïnteresseerd! Maar ik neem deze zodat je ook meteen het raadsel achter Bruno M. snapt );


Heel erg cool!

Dus als ik vragen heb over aerodynamica kan ik bij jou terecht?


----------



## Bruno.M

Argh, net weer een goed bewijs van dat ik weer lekker verslaafd raak. Wat ik op dit moment als eerste in mijn collectie wil is een bracelet watch, liefst een diver. Ik ben geen bijzondere fan van Invicta's, maar zag een Pro Diver met Miyota op Ebay voor 38 euro (incl!), wat toch de helft is van de average Invicta. Was zelfs met een grijze dial en bezel, ik vind er nergens anders plaatjes van maar vond het best wel vet, eens iets anders. Een zwarte wil ik niet want die koop ik wel eens als ik het geld over heb voor een goede Swiss Sub-hommage. Maargoed, ik heb de laatste tijd alweer veel uitgegeven, begin binnenkort met motorrijlessen, moest onlangs mijn collegegeld blijkbaar nog betalen aangezien dat in september niet gebeurd was, dus kon mezelf niet echt overhalen om hem te kopen. Maar toch, wat een kans..! 4 minuten voor het einde dan maar 39 geboden, was high bidder. Dan ben ik mijn kamer uitgestormd omdat ik niet in een bidwar wou verzeilen omdat ik wist dat ik ging meedoen, en toen ik terugkwam is die voor ....ing 41 euro de deur uitgegaan :') Ik ben úberpissed hahaha. Overboden worden met grote bedragen is prima, maar niet met zo'n pietluttige verhogingen


----------



## Bruno.M

Whut. Ik moet studeren maar heb daar uiteraard niet al te veel zin in dus ging nog eens op verkenningstocht door horlogeland. Toen kwam ik dit tegen; TAG Heuer Mikrotimer Flying 1000 - YouTube
Zo insanely nutteloos maar superawesome! :| Vond Tag tot hiertoe maar niets, maar dit..


----------



## Martin_B

Gaaf, hè? Vind zelf hun V4 ook zo mooi!


----------



## Bruno.M

Ho-ly crap, wat vet. Ooit wil ik zo'n bizarro-horloge. Compleet useless (lineair movement gaat een stuk minder efficiënt zijn dan circular), maar puur omdat het kan en de techniek erachter is zo fantastisch.. Zoals die Concord horloges, die zijn ook freaky as hell :-D


----------



## Dimer

Deze?


----------



## Martin_B

Dimer said:


> Deze?


Nee, niet die, die is stuk! :-d


----------



## Dimer

Martin_B said:


> Nee, niet die, die is stuk! :-d


De bovenste deed het prima!


----------



## Lester Burnham

Jihaaa, drie keer raden wie er komende woensdag de sleutels van z'n appartement kan afhalen 

Het waren 25 mooi jaren maar nu toch maar eens uitgevlogen ;-)

De komende weken honderdduizend dingen regelen iig! En klussen. En verhuizen. En. En. En...


----------



## Eek!

Lester Burnham said:


> Jihaaa, drie keer raden wie er komende woensdag de sleutels van z'n appartement kan afhalen
> 
> Het waren 25 mooi jaren maar nu toch maar eens uitgevlogen ;-)
> 
> De komende weken honderdduizend dingen regelen iig! En klussen. En verhuizen. En. En. En...


Gefeliciteerd! Eigen woning, meer ruimte voor horloges! :-!

En tijdens je verhuizing en het klussen heb je het te druk om echt te modereren, dus we kunnen hier gaan rellen! Anarchie! :-d


----------



## Lester Burnham

Haha, meer ruimte inderdaad, maar dat moet dan toch door andere dingen opgevuld gaan worden, ben nog steeds bezig met een serieuze downsizing van de verzameling!

Wees maar niet bang, tussen het klussen door zal ik af en toe nog eens checken of hier de bloedspetters al aan de muren zitten ;-)


----------



## Martin_B

Gefeliciteerd!








In het Eindhovense, neem ik aan? Wanneer is het inwijdingsfeestje? ;-)


----------



## Bruno.M

Nice! Gefeliciteerd =) Hoe is het nog met de businessplannen met die vriend uitgedraaid?


----------



## Lester Burnham

Martin_B said:


> Gefeliciteerd!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> In het Eindhovense, neem ik aan? Wanneer is het inwijdingsfeestje? ;-)


Inderdaad! Woon nu in een wijk, pakweg 8 kilometer van het centrum (en dus: stadion, kroegen, feesten etc etc :-d ) maar ga verhuizen naar een appartement binnen de stadsring, pakweg 1 kilometer hemelsbreed van de binnenstad. Kom nu trouwens (bedenk ik me) ook heel dichtbij het Evoluon (zie: mijn avatar) te wonen.

Feestje he? Hmmm, ben je goed in wasmachines naar vier hoog tillen zonder lift toevallig? 



Bruno.M said:


> Nice! Gefeliciteerd =) Hoe is het nog met de businessplannen met die vriend uitgedraaid?


Thanks! Dat staat nu even op een laag pitje. Heb in de tussentijd weer een paar interessante sollicitaties lopen; voordat ik een 'goede' full-time baan heb denk ik niet dat ik ga beginnen aan dat onderneminkje. Wil wel een beetje een constant, vast, zeker inkomen hebben als basis. Nu met het huis heb ik te weinig (lees:geen) speelruimte voor financiele gokjes


----------



## MHe225

Lester Burnham said:


> ...... De komende weken honderdduizend dingen regelen iig! En klussen. En verhuizen. En. En. En...


Gefeliciteerd, Mart |> Hoog tijd trouwens :-d (geintje). Sponsort je werkgever dit nog een beetje (Ikea kasten tegen inkoopsprijzen, bijvoorbeeld?) Je hebt natuurlijk ruime ervaring met het in elkaar knutselen van die dingen. Moet zeggen, het was met heel gemengde gevoelens toen ik zelfstandig ging wonen - ik leverde eccht wel in, veel kleiner, ouder, minder luxe, minder gezelligheid, maar de dingen precies doen wanneer en hoe jij dat zelf wilt .... priceless. Ik ben na een aantal jaren noodgedwongen 'n maand of 5 bij mijn ouders terug geweest (revaliderend voorwaarts) - dat was wennen en inschikken aan beide kanten.

Veel plezier enne, foto's voor en na (van het appartement)

Ron


----------



## Lester Burnham

MHe225 said:


> Gefeliciteerd, Mart |> Hoog tijd trouwens :-d (geintje). Sponsort je werkgever dit nog een beetje (Ikea kasten tegen inkoopsprijzen, bijvoorbeeld?) Je hebt natuurlijk ruime ervaring met het in elkaar knutselen van die dingen. Moet zeggen, het was met heel gemengde gevoelens toen ik zelfstandig ging wonen - ik leverde eccht wel in, veel kleiner, ouder, minder luxe, minder gezelligheid, maar de dingen precies doen wanneer en hoe jij dat zelf wilt .... priceless. Ik ben na een aantal jaren noodgedwongen 'n maand of 5 bij mijn ouders terug geweest (revaliderend voorwaarts) - dat was wennen en inschikken aan beide kanten.
> 
> Veel plezier enne, foto's voor en na (van het appartement)
> 
> Ron


Thanks Ron!

Nee hoor, van IKEA hoef ik (behalve een dag betaald verlof voor verhuizing) niets te verwachten helaas!

Ik denk dat ik wat betreft comfort niet zo heel veel ga inleveren, alhoewel de badkamer er wel verdraaid krapjes uitzag :-d
De kamer (zolder) waar ik nu alles in doe is pakweg 15m2, ik ga nu naar ongeveer 70-75m2, met twee balkons, op loopafstand van het stadscentrum, heerlijk!!

Ik ben tijdens de bezichtiging helemaal vergeten om plaatjes te maken, maar daar ga ik meer dan genoeg tijd voor overhebben de komende weken ;-)
Kan in elk geval vast verklappen dat er een 'tijdgerelateerde' verrassing inzit!


----------



## Lester Burnham

Lester Burnham said:


> Thanks Ron!
> Kan in elk geval vast verklappen dat er een 'tijdgerelateerde' verrassing inzit!


Sleutels net gekregen, snel effe paar kiekjes gemaakt 

Vorige bewoner heeft zelf een klok in de muur gestuct. De wijzers zijn een beetje krom, ga ik vervanging voor zoeken (eBay: wijzers van 60cm :-d ) 
De muur is trouwens gewoon wit, die rozige glans heeft mijn gsm erbij verzonnen. Of misschien een reflectie van de (houten) vloer waar de zon vol opstond net.


----------



## Martin_B

Prachtige klok :-!

Verkopen ze die niet bij de Expo? Misschien dat je daar nog wijzers vandaag kan halen? Of probeer ze gewoon recht te slaan


----------



## Lester Burnham

Martin_B said:


> Prachtige klok :-!
> 
> Verkopen ze die niet bij de Expo? Misschien dat je daar nog wijzers vandaag kan halen? Of probeer ze gewoon recht te slaan


Ik denk dat de vorige huurder (was een ontwerper, had ook salamanders in de gang gestuct en sterren op het toilet etc..) deze echt zelf heeft 'geboetseerd', zit niet zomaar op de wand geplakt.

Kan het ook fout hebben hoor, ben geen expert 

Korte eBay-search levert 0 resultaten op, groter dan 20cm is niet te vinden. Hmmm.


----------



## Martin_B

Lester Burnham said:


> Ik denk dat de vorige huurder (was een ontwerper, had ook salamanders in de gang gestuct en sterren op het toilet etc..) deze echt zelf heeft 'geboetseerd', zit niet zomaar op de wand geplakt.
> 
> Kan het ook fout hebben hoor, ben geen expert
> 
> Korte eBay-search levert 0 resultaten op, groter dan 20cm is niet te vinden. Hmmm.


Ik bedoel niet de getallen, maar de klok zelf. Ik ken een aantal mensen die deze ook hadden. Ik dacht aanvankelijk dat hij van de Ikea kwam, maar dan had je hem ook wel gekend ;-)
Volgens mij staat hij hier tussen: expo, always fun!

Er zit een expo in eindhoven:
expo XL Eindhoven
Heuvel Galerie 183
5611 DK Eindhoven
Telefoon: 040 - 246 22 12


----------



## Lester Burnham

Top Martin!

Lijkt er inderdaad op dat dit 'm is, zal binennkort eens langsgaan bij de Expo!

Behalve dat de wijzers een beetje krom zijn is het grootste probleem dat de uurwijzer een gewichtje achterop het korte gedeelte mist, waardoor deze nu permanent naar de '6' hangt


----------



## Lester Burnham

Paul Newman aan het opwinden en ineens rrrrrrroetsjj. Grrr. Afgeschreven.

Ben zeer ontevreden over mijn ST-19's. Alledrie hebben ze kuren gehad, erg teleurgesteld.


----------



## Oldheritage

Click spring, een bekend fenomeen bij de ST19. Mijn enige ST19 horloge doet het prima, maar ik vind dat het binnenwerk erg fragiel aanvoelt, niet bepaald gemaakt voor de eeuwigheid. Voor een betaalbare chrono prefereer ik persoonlijk de Poljot 3133, is een stuk steviger gebouwd.

Altijd balen als er eentje stuk gaat natuurlijk...


----------



## Lester Burnham

Jep, inderdaad. Het vervelende is gewoon dat ik dat ding misschien maar 6 keer heb omgehad ofzo, omdat ik veel te veel horloges had (heb). Is dus eigenlijk nog praktisch nieuw. 

Een rode Paul Newman van me had een 24 uurs-plaat die constant verkeerd liep met de werkelijke tijd. Weer een andere ST-19 had een reset-pusher die maar eens in de 6-8 keer werkte. Geen ST-19 meer voor mij.


----------



## Martin_B

Da's zonde zeg. Kun je niet ergens een nieuwe clickveer krijgen? 

Groeten,

Martin


----------



## Lester Burnham

Kan misschien wel, maar ik acht de kans dat het mij gaat lukken om het te repareren in dat geval ook op kleiner dan 1 procent in.


----------



## Lester Burnham

Net een Monster verkocht aan....

....m'n vader 

Hij wilde al langer een opvallend duikhorloge kopen, liefst met gele of oranje wijzerplaat. Vooral mijn gele BFK kon altijd op bewonderende blikken van vaderlief rekenen. Maar helaas voor hem, mijn BFK en Oranje Monster zijn allebei blijvertjes! Oranje Mako vond 'ie te gewoontjes dus werd het een zwart Monster 

Toch leuk om het binnen de familie te houden!

Ik heb intussen een nieuwe klok op de kop getikt bij de Expo dus die werkt ook weer zoals het zou moeten!

Hoe is het intussen met je DJ-doel Martin? Nog wat van de hand kunnen doen?

Bewijs -> klok doet het weer:


----------



## Oldheritage

Leuk om zo'n klok "aan" je muur te hebben, je hebt bijna geen polshorloge meer nodig ;-)


----------



## Martin_B

Lester Burnham said:


> Net een Monster verkocht aan....
> 
> ....m'n vader
> 
> Hij wilde al langer een opvallend duikhorloge kopen, liefst met gele of oranje wijzerplaat. Vooral mijn gele BFK kon altijd op bewonderende blikken van vaderlief rekenen. Maar helaas voor hem, mijn BFK en Oranje Monster zijn allebei blijvertjes! Oranje Mako vond 'ie te gewoontjes dus werd het een zwart Monster
> 
> Toch leuk om het binnen de familie te houden!
> 
> Ik heb intussen een nieuwe klok op de kop getikt bij de Expo dus die werkt ook weer zoals het zou moeten!
> 
> Hoe is het intussen met je DJ-doel Martin? Nog wat van de hand kunnen doen?
> 
> Bewijs -> klok doet het weer:


Goed dat de klok het weer doet, ziet er erg gaaf uit.

Wat betreft mijn DJ doel, hij begint binnen bereik te komen, nog een paar honderd euro. Alle 11 die ik te koop had zijn binnen een week of twee verkocht. Ik moet alleen nog een paar extra uitzoeken voor de verkoop.

Nu ik in de buurt kom, begin ik wel te twijfelen, een two-tone op leer, of misschien toch een geheel stalen op de orginele jubelee...
Ik was laatst op een horloge meeting van horlogeforum, en daar een geheel stalen omgehad, ook wel errug lekker.


----------



## Lester Burnham

Ik weet niet wat de prijsverschillen zijn, maar ik zou dan zelf toch liever nog een of twee Chinese schoonheden extra verkopen om er een met bracelet te kopen. Die kan je altijd zelf nog omwisselen voor een bandje als je er een keer zin in hebt, maar zorgt wel voor de klassieke Rolex-look en zal bovendien bij eventuele doorverkoop (wie weet ligt er ooit nog eens een Sub in het verschiet ;-) ) de zaak wat makkelijker maken.


----------



## Martin_B

De geheel stalen met bracelet en een two-tone op leer doen elkaar niet zoveel in prijs. Een two-tone band is wel een significante prijsstijging. Zeg een 500 euro ofzo...
Misschien dat ik voor een soort hybride ga, stalen band, witgouden lunette lijkt me ook wel leuk 
In elk geval is het rondzoeken erg leuk.

Groeten,

Martin


----------



## MHe225

Martin_B said:


> Een two-tone band is wel een significante prijsstijging. Zeg een 500 euro ofzo ...


Koopje ..... moet je eens een bracelet voor een IWC (bijvoorbeeld Mark XVI) proberen te kopen :-( Vraag me niet hoe ik dat weet ;-)

Succes met de jacht, Martin. Ben benieuwd wat het uiteindelijk wordt.

Ron

*PS* - laatst suggereerde Mart (geloof ik) dat je misschien een paar Chineesjes moet laten gaan .... stuur gerust een PM als je een adoptie ouder zoekt voor 'n ST5 of de Everest


----------



## Dimer

Even een non-horloge update  De kogel is door kerk, ik ga meedoen met de Time Attack. Dit is een redelijk jonge race klasse. Eigenlijk is het gewoon kwalificatie rijden en wie het snelste rondje heeft neergezet heeft gewonnen. Ik ben volgens mij de eerste die met een NSX in Europa de Time Attack gaat rijden. De auto wordt nu klaargemaakt voor de eerste race op 1 april op het TT circuit van Assen. Hopelijk is ie op tijd rijklaar, er moet nog wel het een en ander gebeuren...


----------



## Lester Burnham

cooooooooooooooooool 

keep us posted!


----------



## EricSW

Gaaf! Is die rode op de foto van jou?


----------



## Racka

Vet man.... veel plezier!


----------



## Dimer

Ik heb er zin in! Het wordt wel spannend, want met de NSX heb ik bijna geen circuit ervaring. Ik heb een keer op Mas du Clos gereden, maar toen had ik net m'n rijbewijs en helemaal weinig rij ervaring met de NSX. Dus ik ben benieuwd  Maar het gaat er vooral om om lol te hebben en dat ik de auto heel houd.



EricSW said:


> Gaaf! Is die rode op de foto van jou?


ja


----------



## Bidle

Dimer said:


> Even een non-horloge update  De kogel is door kerk, ik ga meedoen met de Time Attack. Dit is een redelijk jonge race klasse. Eigenlijk is het gewoon kwalificatie rijden en wie het snelste rondje heeft neergezet heeft gewonnen. Ik ben volgens mij de eerste die met een NSX in Europa de Time Attack gaat rijden. De auto wordt nu klaargemaakt voor de eerste race op 1 april op het TT circuit van Assen. Hopelijk is ie op tijd rijklaar, er moet nog wel het een en ander gebeuren...


Gaaf man!! Zelf met een auto nog nooit op het circuit geweest, maar lijkt me erg leuk. Wellicht een mooie opstap om vervolgens ook met anderen te racen!?
Ben benieuwd en hoop dat die idd op tijd klaar is. Wat moet er allemaal aan gebeuren, want ziet er iig startklaar uit??


----------



## Bidle

Het is hier wel erg stil aan het worden.


----------



## Martin_B




----------



## Bidle

LOL,


----------



## Martin_B

Ik denk dat onze eindhovense leden even hier niets te vieren hebben, hooguit hun verdriet komen verdrinken....

Groeten uit Twente ;-)

Martin


----------



## MichielV

Had de eerste prototype foto's van de Chinese Project Watch al gezien, maar door de nieuwe aanwinst zijn de foto's van gisteren mij ontgaan.

Hij is mooier geworden dan ik had gedacht...Had ik er nou toch maar 2 besteld


----------



## Lester Burnham

Martin_B said:


> Ik denk dat onze eindhovense leden even hier niets te vieren hebben, hooguit hun verdriet komen verdrinken....
> 
> Groeten uit Twente ;-)
> 
> Martin


Gelukkig staan we nog steeds boven die andere club


----------



## MHe225

Lester Burnham said:


> Gelukkig staan we nog steeds boven die andere club


Maar nog steeds onder de club uit Alkmaar ...... wellicht herinner je nog dat ik daar met mijn ouders woonde nadat de mijnsluiting mijn vader noopte om te scholen. Mijn pa woont er nog steeds, evenals mijn "kleine broertje" en zijn gezin. En dat zijn mega AZ supportes. Ik ben maar een lauwe fan, volg wel AZ's verrichtingen met bovengemiddelde belangstelling (evenals Roda JC)

Mart, ik neem aan dat jij inmiddels ook de WUS Moonphase SE gezien hebt; heb je al spijt dat je 'm niet besteld hebt? Echt medelijden heb ik natuurlijk niet; Martin en ik hadden je toch ernstig aangespoord ook mee te doen ....

By the way, ben je al ingehuisd en zo ja, hoe bevalt het al om op jezelf te wonen? Ik weet nog goed dat ik daar eventjes aan moest wennen. Je staat 's ochtends op en er is niemand waar je tegen aan kunt praten.

En nog even iets heel anders - met horloge-inhoud; per slot van rekening is dit een horloge forum, nietwaar? Wellicht herinneren jullie je nog dat 'n horloge van Nederlands fabrikaat hoog op mijn verlanglijstje staat en dat de Gronefeld One Hertz met stip op nummer 1 staat (heb dit horloge ook al eens in de _Raad het horloge_ draad gebruikt). Anyway, misschien hebben jullie ook deze post gezien: https://www.watchuseek.com/f408/gr%...lange-s%F6hne-win-timezones-watch-656454.html Kennelijk sta ik niet alleen in mijn waardering voor dit horloge. Alleen, de prijs ..... €29.500 voor de stalen versie en €49.500 voor de gouden variant - oei

Ron


----------



## MichielV

MHe225 said:


> Maar nog steeds onder de club uit Alkmaar ...... wellicht herinner je nog dat ik daar met mijn ouders woonde nadat de mijnsluiting mijn vader noopte om te scholen. Mijn pa woont er nog steeds, evenals mijn "kleine broertje" en zijn gezin. En dat zijn mega AZ supportes. Ik ben maar een lauwe fan, volg wel AZ's verrichtingen met bovengemiddelde belangstelling (evenals Roda JC)
> 
> Mart, ik neem aan dat jij inmiddels ook de WUS Moonphase SE gezien hebt; heb je al spijt dat je 'm niet besteld hebt? Echt medelijden heb ik natuurlijk niet; Martin en ik hadden je toch ernstig aangespoord ook mee te doen ....
> 
> By the way, ben je al ingehuisd en zo ja, hoe bevalt het al om op jezelf te wonen? Ik weet nog goed dat ik daar eventjes aan moest wennen. Je staat 's ochtends op en er is niemand waar je tegen aan kunt praten.
> 
> En nog even iets heel anders - met horloge-inhoud; per slot van rekening is dit een horloge forum, nietwaar? Wellicht herinneren jullie je nog dat 'n horloge van Nederlands fabrikaat hoog op mijn verlanglijstje staat en dat de Gronefeld One Hertz met stip op nummer 1 staat (heb dit horloge ook al eens in de _Raad het horloge_ draad gebruikt). Anyway, misschien hebben jullie ook deze post gezien: https://www.watchuseek.com/f408/gr%...lange-s%F6hne-win-timezones-watch-656454.html Kennelijk sta ik niet alleen in mijn waardering voor dit horloge. Alleen, de prijs ..... €29.500 voor de stalen versie en €49.500 voor de gouden variant - oei
> 
> Ron


De One Hertz is inderdaad een geweldig Nederlands fabricaat. Weet alleen niet of het mijn eerste keuze zou zijn voor dat bedrag.


----------



## Dimer

Lester Burnham said:


> Gelukkig staan we nog steeds boven die andere club


Je weet hoe goed we zijn in inhalen 

Ik moet zeggen dat ik gisteren de eerste helft knap chagrijnig in het stadion zat. Gelukkig hadden we de tweede helft wat meer te vieren en vielen ze allemaal aan onze kant. Ik had Bram voor de eerste keer meegenomen, de eerste helft viel ie bijna in slaap. Maar de tweede helft heeft ie heel enthousiast staan roepen en aanmoedigen. Prachtig


----------



## GuySie

Martin, waarom heb je hier nou nog niet de foto's gepost van het Chinese subforum prototype? Dat ding is echt te geil 









(foto gejat uit Chinese subforum project watch topic)


----------



## Martin_B

GuySie said:


> Martin, waarom heb je hier nou nog niet de foto's gepost van het Chinese subforum prototype? Dat ding is echt te geil
> 
> (foto gejat uit Chinese subforum project watch topic)


Dat vond ik zielig voor degenen die niet meegedaan hebben...


----------



## Lester Burnham

MHe225 said:


> Mart, ik neem aan dat jij inmiddels ook de WUS Moonphase SE gezien hebt; heb je al spijt dat je 'm niet besteld hebt? Echt medelijden heb ik natuurlijk niet; Martin en ik hadden je toch ernstig aangespoord ook mee te doen ....
> 
> By the way, ben je al ingehuisd en zo ja, hoe bevalt het al om op jezelf te wonen? Ik weet nog goed dat ik daar eventjes aan moest wennen. Je staat 's ochtends op en er is niemand waar je tegen aan kunt praten.
> 
> Ron


Ik vind het een heel mooi horloge, en dikke complimenten aan Martin voor het mede mogelijk maken van het horloge!

Heb zelf nog geen spijt, zit op dit moment vooral met andere dingen aan m'n hoofd. Een daarvan is de verhuizing waar je het over hebt  Heb nog een heleboel spul in m'n vorige kamer staan, maar slaap intussen al wel pakweg een week in m'n appartementje. Ik vind het trouwens heerlijk dat er in de ochtend niemand tegen me kan praten, heb echt een legendarisch ochtendhumeur. Thuis zei ik toch al niks terug als iemand het in zijn of haar hoofd kon halen om iets tegen me te zeggen het eerste uur dat ik wakker was. Aangezien ze me redelijk goed kenden gebeurde dat dan op een gegeven moment ook niet meer 

Ben nu zo ver dat ik op zoek ben naar een of twee kittens, heb al jarenlang (sinds onze vorige kat is overleden en mijn vader echt geen nieuwe meer kon hebben ivm zijn astma) gezegd dat ik weer katten zou nemen zodra ik op mezelf ben. Het moet er nu maar eens van gaan komen. Alleen heb ik een slecht verhuisseizoen uitgezocht, het schijnt dat ik nog een paar maandjes moet wachten op de meeste nestjes


----------



## Dimer

Bidle said:


> Gaaf man!! Zelf met een auto nog nooit op het circuit geweest, maar lijkt me erg leuk. Wellicht een mooie opstap om vervolgens ook met anderen te racen!?
> Ben benieuwd en hoop dat die idd op tijd klaar is. Wat moet er allemaal aan gebeuren, want ziet er iig startklaar uit??


Het zijn wat kleine en grote dingen, zoals pakkingen, bougies e.d. vervangen, nieuwe ECU erin en afstellen, nieuwe velgen, splitter monteren en onderkant dichtmaken aan de voorkant, misschien nog een nieuwe radiator en rolkooi. Het lijkt erop dat ik een iets groter probleem heb met m'n versnellingsbak:










Als het goed is gaat vandaag of morgen de bak open, dan zullen we zien of er echt schade is. Die halve ring die je ziet zou eigenlijk een hele moeten zijn  De reden dat ie is verschoven is waarschijnlijk een productiefout. Als dat zo is dan moet er een nieuwe behuizing komen voor de bak. Nu maar hopen dat de versnellingen zelf nog allemaal heel zijn 

Hoe staat het met jouw project Ard?


----------



## Lester Burnham

Stevige klusblunder gehad vanochtend. Spiegelkastje ophangen, gokken waar je kan boren, en pech hebben met die gok:










Dat was dus even in blinde paniek (in m'n badjas) de sleutels van de meterkast zoeken om de hoofdkraan eerst te localiseren en daarna dicht te draaien 

De woningbouw gaat hier niet voor betalen trouwens. Fikse tegenvaller. Moeten een boel tegels uit, leiding vervangen, tegels er weer in etc etc.


----------



## Martin_B

Ouch, da's balen!
Is het gat wel weer gestopt, zodat je water hebt?


----------



## Lester Burnham

Martin_B said:


> Ouch, da's balen!
> Is het gat wel weer gestopt, zodat je water hebt?


Nope, heb geen water. Heb wel bij m'n ouders een jerrycan volgegooid en heb nog 1 spoelbeurt in de wc zitten voor noodgevallen.

Best effe afzien dus.


----------



## MHe225

O jongen .... da's ongelooflijke pech - beetje de nachtmerrie van elke thuisklusser. Ik heb over de jaren ook wel wat mishaps gehad, maar nooit van deze omvang. Het kan nog erger: in '96 waren wij in ons nieuwe huis in Rijswijk aan het klussen en een van de buren (3 deuren verder) net zo. Die boorde dwars door de leiding van z'n vloerverwarming ......

Hopelijk kan 'n loodgieter of zo morgen jouw leiding repareren en valt de schade, materieel en financieel, mee. Sterkte!

Ron


----------



## GuySie

Lester Burnham said:


> Stevige klusblunder gehad vanochtend. Spiegelkastje ophangen, gokken waar je kan boren, en pech hebben met die gok:


Ouch! Balen... Ik heb iets teveel verhalen gehoord over dat soort ongelukjes dat ik al vrij snel een leiding/spanningszoeker gekocht heb. Soms piept ie ook op plekken waar je zeker van bent dat ie niet gelijk kan hebben, maar toch maar even een paar centimeter opzij boren dan maar ;-)


----------



## Bidle

GuySie said:


> Ouch! Balen... Ik heb iets teveel verhalen gehoord over dat soort ongelukjes dat ik al vrij snel een leiding/spanningszoeker gekocht heb. Soms piept ie ook op plekken waar je zeker van bent dat ie niet gelijk kan hebben, maar toch maar even een paar centimeter opzij boren dan maar ;-)


Idd, zeker balen, maar wellicht dat je er ove een jaar of vijf om kan lachen......


----------



## Bidle

Dimer said:


> Het zijn wat kleine en grote dingen, zoals pakkingen, bougies e.d. vervangen, nieuwe ECU erin en afstellen, nieuwe velgen, splitter monteren en onderkant dichtmaken aan de voorkant, misschien nog een nieuwe radiator en rolkooi. Het lijkt erop dat ik een iets groter probleem heb met m'n versnellingsbak:
> 
> Als het goed is gaat vandaag of morgen de bak open, dan zullen we zien of er echt schade is. Die halve ring die je ziet zou eigenlijk een hele moeten zijn  De reden dat ie is verschoven is waarschijnlijk een productiefout. Als dat zo is dan moet er een nieuwe behuizing komen voor de bak. Nu maar hopen dat de versnellingen zelf nog allemaal heel zijn
> 
> Hoe staat het met jouw project Ard?


oei, dat is balen! Al nieuws?

Zelf weer druk aan de gang en project gaat nu eigenlijk pas beginnen. Ga volgende week de eerste "echte" onderdelen bestellen. Ophanging, remmen, achteras en alternatief voor K-member (frame voor motor). Hoop dat het een beetje soepel gaat verlopen, maar wellicht een keer op en neer, want een vliegticket zijn de kosten niet. Hier een linkje van de laatste updates. 
www.Mopar.nl • Toon onderwerp - Plymouth Valiant Signet 4-deurs (1968)


----------



## Dimer

Nog geen nieuws, met een beetje mazzel vandaag. Ze zouden 'm morgen open maken. Ondertussen heb ik eventueel al een nieuwe bak gevonden. Maar wellicht kunnen ze die van mij repareren. Hij ligt nu bij een specialist en die kan waarschijnlijk met wat las en frees werk alles weer netjes maken. Dat zou heel veel schelen. M'n koppelingsplaten zijn wel helemaal op, dus dat is alweer EUR 1.000,-. Ik moet toch echt een keer een goedkope hobby zoeken  Horloges, fotografie en auto's zijn dat in ieder geval niet...

De Signet ziet er al goed uit!! Echt een mooi project.


----------



## MHe225

Dimer said:


> ..... Ik moet toch echt een keer een goedkope hobby zoeken  Horloges, fotografie en auto's zijn dat in ieder geval niet .....


Motorfietsen, Mac-producten en Jack Russel Terriers (honden / huisdieren in het algemeen) net zo min.

Jouw foto en post van de versnellings bak van de NSX doet mij hier aan denken: BM Bikes & BM Riders Club Forum • View topic - What is 11.4 mm long, has a 4.0 mm diameter .....

Uiteindelijk viel alles nog mee (nou ja .... da's ook weer een relatief begrip). Voor het eerst dat ik een van mijn motors getrailerd heb (ook niet helemaal waar - in de bak van Anneke's pick-up) en 400 km verderop bij een van de weinige BMW vaklui in de VS afgeleverd. Ik had hem voor bovenstaande post opgebeld en mijn verhaal gedaan - hem leek niet dat ik mij zorgen moest maken. Dat weekend, op zondag nota bene, belt hij mij terug en het gesprek ging min of meer als volgt: _"..... ik lag in bed en kon niet slapen - waar denk je dan over? Inneens wist ik wat de pin in jouw carterpan was, uit bed gegaan, op micro-fiches gekeken en ja hoor ...... Je moet je dus wel zorgen maken en ik zou niet meer rijden. Breng de motor hier en voor ongeveer $600 kan ik dit probleem fixen ......"_ Zo zijn er niet veel meer!

Succes, Dimer en houd ons op de hoogte!

Ron








_De truck is inmiddels verkocht - die benodigde na ruim 10 jaar en 120.000 km toch wel veel (dure) reparaties_







_Opladen is niet echt gemakkelijke, maar met een beetje hulp en supervisie ......._


----------



## Lester Burnham

Na het slechte nieuws van Ron op huisdiergebied (hoe is het met de kleine?) komt er van mij goed nieuws: de eerste (crappy) foto van mijn twee mannekes:










Geboren op 13 februari, uit een nestje van 4. Deze twee gaan vanaf tweede paasdag de horloges bewaken hiero!
Ben nog niet helemaal uit over de namen. Op dit moment neig ik erg naar 'The Dude' en 'Donny'. Naar de characters uit The Big Lebowski 

Maar goed, ben al vijf keer geswitcht van namen de afgelopen week!


----------



## MHe225

Gezinsuitbreiding in Huize Mart - gefeliciteerd ..... die zien erg grappig uit. Namen, da's een beetje moeilijk soms. Voor ons was het gemakkelijk: om de een of andere manier wisten we dat we Paulien Paulien gingen noemen en Georgie had al een naam toen ze kwam (5 jaar oud).

Het gaat vooralsnog heel goed met Georgie; we hebben een paar dagen gehad dat ze merkbaar oncomfortabel was en hebben we haar uiteindelijk pijnstillers gegeven. Daar werd ze lekker rustig en slaperig van en de volgende dag als nieuw. Ze eet nog steeds goed, wil graag naar buiten, maar is merkbaar sneller moe. Een bijwerking van de Prednizon is gewichtstoename en dat is duidelijk zichtbaar. Maar we willen haar nu ook niet op een dieet gaan zetten, dus krijgt ze haar normale portie eten en snacks en voor de rest is het wat het is. Je vraagt je af of ze weet dat ze ziek is (en hoe ernstig): ze is veel aankankelijker en als we koffie zitten te drinken, klimt ze helemaal op schoot. Deed ze voordien nooit.

Ik denk dat het op dit moment erger voor ons is dan voor Georgie en we hopen dat dat nog lang zo blijft.

Ron








_Georgie (foto van 3 maart)_


----------



## Martin_B

Leuk stel Mart :-!
Namen is inderdaad altijd lastig, en met een duo helemaal. Het opent wel de mogelijkheid om ze Jaeger en LeCoultre te noemen, of Fafre en Leuba. Greubel en Forsey misschien, of de nieuwe lokale helden Bart en Tim? 

Ook wij hebben sinds twee weken weer een katje rondlopen. Ze komt uit het asiel, dus heeft al een naam, Coco.







De meiden zijn er gek op.

@Ron, beterschap voor Georgie. |>

Groeten,

Martin


----------



## Lester Burnham

MHe225 said:


> Gezinsuitbreiding in Huize Mart - gefeliciteerd ..... die zien erg grappig uit. Namen, da's een beetje moeilijk soms. Voor ons was het gemakkelijk: om de een of andere manier wisten we dat we Paulien Paulien gingen noemen en Georgie had al een naam toen ze kwam (5 jaar oud).
> 
> Het gaat vooralsnog heel goed met Georgie; we hebben een paar dagen gehad dat ze merkbaar oncomfortabel was en hebben we haar uiteindelijk pijnstillers gegeven. Daar werd ze lekker rustig en slaperig van en de volgende dag als nieuw. Ze eet nog steeds goed, wil graag naar buiten, maar is merkbaar sneller moe. Een bijwerking van de Prednizon is gewichtstoename en dat is duidelijk zichtbaar. Maar we willen haar nu ook niet op een dieet gaan zetten, dus krijgt ze haar normale portie eten en snacks en voor de rest is het wat het is. Je vraagt je af of ze weet dat ze ziek is (en hoe ernstig): ze is veel aankankelijker en als we koffie zitten te drinken, klimt ze helemaal op schoot. Deed ze voordien nooit.
> 
> Ik denk dat het op dit moment erger voor ons is dan voor Georgie en we hopen dat dat nog lang zo blijft.
> 
> Ron
> 
> View attachment 660848
> 
> _Georgie (foto van 3 maart)_


Hoi Ron, goed om te horen dat Georgie vooralsnog niet te veel klachten heeft! 
Je hebt waarschijnlijk een goed punt dat jullie er meer onder lijden dan Georgie zelf. Dat is toch een beetje de vloek van de mens, dat wij ook vooruitkijken naar wat zou kunnen gebeuren. Aan de andere kant zijn we daarom wel in staat om complete civilisaties op te bouwen  Elk nadeel heb ze voordeel zeg maar..



Martin_B said:


> Leuk stel Mart :-!
> Namen is inderdaad altijd lastig, en met een duo helemaal. Het opent wel de mogelijkheid om ze Jaeger en LeCoultre te noemen, of Fafre en Leuba. Greubel en Forsey misschien, of de nieuwe lokale helden Bart en Tim?
> 
> Ook wij hebben sinds twee weken weer een katje rondlopen. Ze komt uit het asiel, dus heeft al een naam, Coco.
> View attachment 661013
> 
> De meiden zijn er gek op.


Haha, nee, ik denk niet dat ik ze een horloge-gerelateerde naam ga geven, alhoewel dat idee ook al eens door mijn hoofd was gegaan. Audemars en Piguet zijn wel stoere namen; of Boom en Mersjee ofzo ;-)

Leuk beestje, Coco! 
Dat zwart glanst altijd zo mooi, we hebben zelf 4 katten gehad die in meer (drie keer helemaal zwart) of mindere (eentje was zwart-wit) mate zwart waren. Erg fraai!


----------



## Bidle

Mooie katten heren!!

Heb er zelf hier drie rond lopen, helemaal super.


----------



## Dimer

Afgelopen zondag ging ik voor de eerste keer het circuit op met de NSX, ondanks wat tegenslagen was het toch een geweldige dag! Hier wat foto's en het verslag(je) kunnen jullie hier lezen: Dimer Racing | Rising Sun Performance Time Attack NSX |


----------



## Eek!

Martin_B said:


> Leuk stel Mart :-!
> Ook wij hebben sinds twee weken weer een katje rondlopen. Ze komt uit het asiel, dus heeft al een naam, Coco.
> View attachment 661013
> 
> 
> Groeten,
> 
> Martin


Leuk beessie! Maar sinds wanneer luisteren katten naar hun naam dan? Of die van mij denken dat hun naam gespeld wordt met het rammelen van brokjes, dat kan ook natuurlijk. :-d


----------



## Martin_B

Eek! said:


> Leuk beessie! Maar sinds wanneer luisteren katten naar hun naam dan? Of die van mij denken dat hun naam gespeld wordt met het rammelen van brokjes, dat kan ook natuurlijk. :-d


We geven kinderen toch ook namen ;-):-d


----------



## Lester Burnham

Zo, een weekje lang zonder WUS gehad. Heel veel werk en elk vrij uurtje met de kittens (die ik sinds paasmaandag heb) bezig geweest.

Let me introduce you to The Dude:



























En Donny!


----------



## Martin_B

Wat een schatjes!


----------



## Bidle

Super man!!

Enne wat betreft namen en luisteren van katten. Die van mij luisteren echt naar hun naam. Als ze beide op de bank liggen kan ik ze één voor één roepen met hun naam!!


----------



## vanhessche

Heel mooie katjes hoor Lester!

Wij hebben er hier ook eentje rondhuppelen


----------



## Sjors

Azrael vertouwd het allemaal niet zo, geloof ik.










Ik hoop dat de vogels in de buurt een beetje veilige nestjes hebben gebouwd ;-)

Groetjes,

Sjors


----------



## Martin_B

Even wat 'klassiek' op deze zonnige hemelvaartsdag in het café:


----------



## Dimer

Race 3 staat alweer bijna voor de deur. Het hele verhaal van Race 2 is wederom hier te lezen: Dimer Racing | Rising Sun Performance Time Attack NSX |

De oplettende kijker zal nog ander leuk nieuws zien op de site. Hierover binnenkort meer


----------



## Bidle

Dimer said:


> Race 3 staat alweer bijna voor de deur. Het hele verhaal van Race 2 is wederom hier te lezen: Dimer Racing | Rising Sun Performance Time Attack NSX |
> 
> De oplettende kijker zal nog ander leuk nieuws zien op de site. Hierover binnenkort meer


Net voor het eerst de site gezien, ziet er goed uit!! Je hebt iig de smaak goed te pakken. |>

Bij de eerste foto valt me op dat het dak niet meer rood is,....


----------



## Dimer

haha ja, ondanks alle tegenslagen gaan we gewoon door! Vandaag wordt de auto professioneel bestickert, deze week komt er een nieuwe achteras in en zaterdag uitlijnen. Dan hoop ik volgende week eindelijk de splitter er op te kunnen zetten en dan is ie er weer helemaal klaar voor. Ondertussen heb ik voor volgend seizoen alvast wat inkopen gedaan. Ik ga de meeste rubbers vervangen voor wat harders en er komt ook een kooi in. De verwachting is dat ik volgend seizoen naar een hogere klasse ga en dan is een kooi verplicht. Het dak is nu inderdaad zwart, scherp. We gingen even spelen met Plastidip. Top spul  Maar dat was niet het nieuws waar ik op doelde


----------



## Led Zep

Oud en grijs meld zich vanaf zijn plekje naast de jukebox die op dit moment Stairway to Heaven staat te spelen. Aangeschoten en eenzaam omdat zijn vrouw 3 dagen in frankrijk zit.

Maar wel op hete kolen zitten wat betreft de levering van een IWC Aquatimer 2000 die elk moment kan komen.


----------



## Martin_B

Led Zep said:


> Oud en grijs meld zich vanaf zijn plekje naast de jukebox die op dit moment Stairway to Heaven staat te spelen. Aangeschoten en eenzaam omdat zijn vrouw 3 dagen in frankrijk zit.
> 
> Maar wel op hete kolen zitten wat betreft de levering van een IWC Aquatimer 2000 die elk moment kan komen.


Daar moet natuurlijk een filmpje bij!


----------



## MHe225

Dimer said:


> De oplettende kijker zal nog ander leuk nieuws zien op de site. Hierover binnenkort meer


Hmmmm - ik heb even rondgesnuffeld en aangezien je op een horlogeforum over leuk nieuws rept, dit misschien:







Ik zie een LE in het verschiet ......

Misschien ben ik een beetje raar, maar jouw foto met hardware vind ik helemaal geweldig. Ik heb thuis ook nog wat (voornamelijk) motorfiets onderdelen uitgestald liggen. En nieuwe onderdelen worden nooit meteen gemonteerd og geinstalleerd ..... Blijf die foto's maar lekker posten |>

Groeten, succes, veel plezier enne - shiny side up

Ron


----------



## Dimer

We stonden wel in de Playboy met RSP en Parrera


----------



## Martin_B

Wat stond er op de andere bladzijde? ;-)


----------



## Dimer

Uiteindelijk is de auto vandaag pas naar het stickerbedrijf gegaan, ik ben erg benieuwd hoe die eruit komt te zien. Ik heb ongeveer gezegd wat ik mooi vind en verder is het hun feestje.

Voor wie het leuk vindt, zondag ga ik rijden op Zandvoort tijdens Fast Car Festival. Een erg vet evenement voor de auto liefhebber. Er komt echt van alles en er is de hele dag actie op zowel de baan als op de paddock. Wij hebben een pitbox, dus iedereen die van plan is te komen is van harte welkom


----------



## Immensity

Alweer veel te lang geleden dat hier iets gepost is, dus hier maar even wat foto's van mijn andere hobbies:





































Helaas zit het er voorlopig even niet in om me uit te leven op het circuit, aangezien ik aan het herstellen ben van een vrij heftige crash. (wat er kapot was, staat hier: https://www.watchuseek.com/f428/even-netjes-voorstellen-740714.html)

Zo lig je dan ineens op de IC in België:










Veel mensen stellen wel de vraag: "Ga je weer motorrijden?"
Natuurlijk ga ik weer motorrijden!


----------



## Lester Burnham

Wow, wat een verhaal!

Respect dat je weer doorzet met je sporten!!

Effe een plaatje van Dude, die inmiddels is gecastreerd en net voorbij de 6 maandjes al bijna vijf kilo weegt.


----------



## Bidle

@Immensity: Dat is idd een flinke klapper zeg... pffff. Wel erg veel pech dat de motor ook nog eens boven op je is geland. Zelf ook al de nodige klappers mogen maken en is nooit leuk. Toch weegt het niet op tegen het plezier. 

Rijd je wedstrijden? Wanneer denken ze dat je weer hersteld bent!? Iig sterkte.


----------



## Bidle

Lester Burnham said:


> Wow, wat een verhaal!
> 
> Respect dat je weer doorzet met je sporten!!
> 
> Effe een plaatje van Dude, die inmiddels is gecastreerd en net voorbij de 6 maandjes al bijna vijf kilo weegt.


5 Kilo is al genoeg, pas maar op dat je straks zelf niet bestempeld wordt als huisdier en Dude het rijk overneemt. ;-) Heb zelf een rode kater hier liggen van ongeveer 10kilo, die doet dan ook niets anders dan liggen. Zelfs als ik hem een keer en snoepje geef en het ligt voor z'n neus dan neemt hij niet de moeite om overeind te komen. Dan schuifelt/rolt hij er naar toe en eet het liggend op z'n zij op..... pffffffff.


----------



## Immensity

Lester Burnham said:


> Wow, wat een verhaal!
> 
> Respect dat je weer doorzet met je sporten!!
> 
> Effe een plaatje van Dude, die inmiddels is gecastreerd en net voorbij de 6 maandjes al bijna vijf kilo weegt.


Thanks.

Die kat lijkt net een tijger zo joh, pas maar op! 



Bidle said:


> @Immensity: Dat is idd een flinke klapper zeg... pffff. Wel erg veel pech dat de motor ook nog eens boven op je is geland. Zelf ook al de nodige klappers mogen maken en is nooit leuk. Toch weegt het niet op tegen het plezier.
> 
> Rijd je wedstrijden? Wanneer denken ze dat je weer hersteld bent!? Iig sterkte.


Ja, lekker is anders  De motor wilde denk ik eens kijken hoe het zou zijn als de rollen waren omgedraaid... de motor op mij i.p.v. ik op de motor.
Jij nog wat overgehouden aan je klappers? En waar rijd je op?!

Helaas rijd ik geen wedstrijden, maar het is wel de bedoeling om daar naar toe te werken. 
Overigens is de autosport ook zeker een optie, het gaat mij meer om het racen in een competitie.
Voorlopig is de motor de optie die voor mij betaalbaar is 

De chirurg in het ziekenhuis zei dat ik minimaal wel een half jaar bezig zou zijn om weer de volledige bewegingsbaan te kunnen maken met zowel schouder als pols, als was het niet geheel zeker dat ik ook de volledige bewegingsbaan terug zou krijgen.
M'n pols gaat in principe goed vooruit en eigenlijk maar ik me daar dan ook geen zorgen om.
Met m'n schouder gaat het wat slechter, en ben vorige week al naar de specialist geweest om dit te bespreken.
De schouder gaat namelijk niet echt vooruit, ondanks drie maal per week fysiotherapie en thuis veel oefenen.
Er zit dus blijkbaar iets niet helemaal goed.
Aanstaande donderdag moet ik naar een MRI-centrum voor, je raad het nooit... een MRI-scan.
De maandag daarna moet ik weer naar de specialist om de uitslag te bespreken, erg spannend dus.

Poe, heel verhaal al weer, je zou haast denken dat ik iets te weinig te doen heb :roll:


----------



## Bidle

Immensity said:


> Thanks.
> 
> Die kat lijkt net een tijger zo joh, pas maar op!
> 
> Ja, lekker is anders  De motor wilde denk ik eens kijken hoe het zou zijn als de rollen waren omgedraaid... de motor op mij i.p.v. ik op de motor.
> Jij nog wat overgehouden aan je klappers? En waar rijd je op?!
> 
> Helaas rijd ik geen wedstrijden, maar het is wel de bedoeling om daar naar toe te werken.
> Overigens is de autosport ook zeker een optie, het gaat mij meer om het racen in een competitie.
> Voorlopig is de motor de optie die voor mij betaalbaar is
> 
> De chirurg in het ziekenhuis zei dat ik minimaal wel een half jaar bezig zou zijn om weer de volledige bewegingsbaan te kunnen maken met zowel schouder als pols, als was het niet geheel zeker dat ik ook de volledige bewegingsbaan terug zou krijgen.
> M'n pols gaat in principe goed vooruit en eigenlijk maar ik me daar dan ook geen zorgen om.
> Met m'n schouder gaat het wat slechter, en ben vorige week al naar de specialist geweest om dit te bespreken.
> De schouder gaat namelijk niet echt vooruit, ondanks drie maal per week fysiotherapie en thuis veel oefenen.
> Er zit dus blijkbaar iets niet helemaal goed.
> Aanstaande donderdag moet ik naar een MRI-centrum voor, je raad het nooit... een MRI-scan.
> De maandag daarna moet ik weer naar de specialist om de uitslag te bespreken, erg spannend dus.
> 
> Poe, heel verhaal al weer, je zou haast denken dat ik iets te weinig te doen heb :roll:


Erg vervelend allemaal, te meer omdat de vooruitzichten nog niet helemaal duidelijk zijn. Zal je voor je duimen. Zelf rijd ik nauwelijks, enkel nu nog op een CB750K2 uit '74. Motorrijden blijft leuk en trekken, maar was er na de diefstal van een motor een beetje klaar mee.

Gelukkig heb ik nog steeds tijd te weinig voor al de hobby's dus dat zit wel goed. Voor jou volgens mij ook nog genoeg om je in te verdiepen qua horloges. Er is zoveel te lezen en te ontdekken dus wellicht dat daarmee de komende periode iets sneller voor je gaat.


----------



## MHe225

Immensity said:


> Veel mensen stellen wel de vraag: "Ga je weer motorrijden?"
> Natuurlijk ga ik weer motorrijden!


Op de eerste plaats: welkom hier. En zoals Martin al zei, je zult merken dat je hier meer dan alleen de horloge-hobby gemeen hebt.

Flinke klap inderdaad en dan de onbenullig evraag .... wat denken ze nu helemaal. Bijna op de kop af 25 jaar geleden mocht ik ook 10 dagen op de ICU doorbrengen. En ik zat nog wel in een kooi met wielen eronder. Maar ja, als een stelletje drank-/rood-/dood-rijders met 180+ komt binnen zetten, stelt dat ook allemaal niet veel voor. Als je hier een beetje rondneust vind je het hele verhaal (word je overigens niet echt vrolijk van). Afijn, toen ik na een paar dagen uit m'n medische coma kwam, was dat een van de eerste vragen die ik voor mijn kiezen kreeg. Gelukkig was ik alert genoeg om te pareren met: ".... help me even, want ik heb geheugenverlies (waar) - zat ik op de motor toen dit ongeluk gebeurde??"

Ik duim voor je voor algeheel herstel - je bent nog veel te jong om nu al beperkt te zijn. Ikzelf ben helaas nooit meer 100% de oude geworden (ben zelfs 7,5% arbeidsongeschikt - niet 7%, ook niet 8% .... wat de advocaten al niet allemaal verzinnen). Het is een glas half vol / half leeg verhaal. Op m'n goede dagen ben ik blij en deren de beperkingen mij niet - de vooruitzichten waren rolstoel of met een stok / kruk lopen. Heel ander verhaal op mijn slechte dagen als ik terugdenk aan de 75+ km die ik elke week hardliep.

En ik rijd nog steeds motor, maar niet op een pk monster; heb een Ducati MH900_e_ en 2 BMW boxers ('78 en '95).

Groeten en herstel ze.

Ron

PS - kijk hier eens naar de Tissot Visodate


----------



## merl

@Immensity, heftig hoor. Hopelijk gaat het herstel toch enigzins voorspoedig.

Rij zelf ook motor (al zou je dat adhv de kilometerstand niet zeggen). Geen kat echter....;-)

Wat is je online-gaming genre?


----------



## Immensity

Bidle said:


> Erg vervelend allemaal, te meer omdat de vooruitzichten nog niet helemaal duidelijk zijn. Zal je voor je duimen. Zelf rijd ik nauwelijks, enkel nu nog op een CB750K2 uit '74. Motorrijden blijft leuk en trekken, maar was er na de diefstal van een motor een beetje klaar mee.
> 
> Gelukkig heb ik nog steeds tijd te weinig voor al de hobby's dus dat zit wel goed. Voor jou volgens mij ook nog genoeg om je in te verdiepen qua horloges. Er is zoveel te lezen en te ontdekken dus wellicht dat daarmee de komende periode iets sneller voor je gaat.


Bedankt!
Ook een erg leuke motor, zo'n CB750K2. Rijdt heerlijk en klinkt geweldig |>



MHe225 said:


> Op de eerste plaats: welkom hier. En zoals Martin al zei, je zult merken dat je hier meer dan alleen de horloge-hobby gemeen hebt.
> 
> *knip*
> 
> En ik rijd nog steeds motor, maar niet op een pk monster; heb een Ducati MH900_e_ en 2 BMW boxers ('78 en '95).
> 
> Groeten en herstel ze.
> 
> Ron
> 
> PS - kijk hier eens naar de Tissot Visodate


Dankjewel!
Vervelend om te horen dat het nooit meer 100% is geworden.
Hopelijk heb je meer goede dagen, dan slechte. Die advocaten zijn rare lui inderdaad, 7,5%... 
Heb toevallig 2 goede vrienden die aan hun laatste jaar rechten bezig zijn, en dat zijn ook rare snuiters ;-)

Erg mooie motor, zo'n Ducati MH900e! Mike Hailwood is natuurlijk ook nog eens een legende.
Als je maar wel geniet als je op die prachtige machine rijdt!



merl said:


> @Immensity, heftig hoor. Hopelijk gaat het herstel toch enigzins voorspoedig.
> 
> Rij zelf ook motor (al zou je dat adhv de kilometerstand niet zeggen). Geen kat echter....;-)
> 
> Wat is je online-gaming genre?


Dat hoop ik ook, maar wat ook de uitkomst is van die MRI-scan, ik zal niet stoppen met me volledig inzetten om m'n schouder weer normaal te kunnen gebruiken.
Er komt een dag dat ik weer gewichten boven m'n hoofd kan stoten!

Wat voor motor rij je dan op?

Het meeste speel ik Call of Duty met een paar vrienden uit Engeland.
Af en toe ook een paar rondjes Nordschleiffe in GT5.
Wel op de PS3 trouwens, PC gebruik ik eigenlijk niet voor spelletjes.


----------



## Lester Burnham

merl said:


> @Immensity, heftig hoor. Hopelijk gaat het herstel toch enigzins voorspoedig.
> 
> Rij zelf ook motor (al zou je dat adhv de kilometerstand niet zeggen). Geen kat echter....;-)
> 
> Wat is je online-gaming genre?


Sorry, je mag alleen posten in het Cafe als je een kat (of poes ;-)) hebt :-d


----------



## Immensity

Dan trek ik de stoute schoenen aan, en post ik gewoon een bericht, ook al heb ik geen kat of poes!

Vanmiddag de MRI-scan gehad.
Wat een herrie maakt zo'n apparaat zeg! En die injectie van contrastvloeistof in je schouder is wel een apart gevoel.
Maandag de uitslag bespreken met de specialist...

Net ook mezelf een cadeautje gedaan: 15 minuten rijden in een Lamborghini Gallardo!
Gewoon om het eens mee te maken, en om alvast te weten hoe het voelt als ooit zelf een supercar heb.

Nu op zoek naar 2 leuke cadeau's voor 2 goede vrienden van me! 
Als iemand nog ideeën heeft, dan zijn die meer dan welkom.


----------



## Bidle

Immensity said:


> Dan trek ik de stoute schoenen aan, en post ik gewoon een bericht, ook al heb ik geen kat of poes!
> 
> Vanmiddag de MRI-scan gehad.
> Wat een herrie maakt zo'n apparaat zeg! En die injectie van contrastvloeistof in je schouder is wel een apart gevoel.
> Maandag de uitslag bespreken met de specialist...
> 
> Net ook mezelf een cadeautje gedaan: 15 minuten rijden in een Lamborghini Gallardo!
> Gewoon om het eens mee te maken, en om alvast te weten hoe het voelt als ooit zelf een supercar heb.
> 
> Nu op zoek naar 2 leuke cadeau's voor 2 goede vrienden van me!
> Als iemand nog ideeën heeft, dan zijn die meer dan welkom.


MRI scan maakt idd takke herrie, helaas al te vaak gehad. Hoop voor je dat het allemaal mee gaat vallen.

Goed dat je jezelf hebt verwend, ongetwijfeld een leuke ervaring.


----------



## merl

Immensity said:


> Dat hoop ik ook, maar wat ook de uitkomst is van die MRI-scan, ik zal niet stoppen met me volledig inzetten om m'n schouder weer normaal te kunnen gebruiken.
> Er komt een dag dat ik weer gewichten boven m'n hoofd kan stoten!
> 
> Wat voor motor rij je dan op?
> 
> Het meeste speel ik Call of Duty met een paar vrienden uit Engeland.
> Af en toe ook een paar rondjes Nordschleiffe in GT5.
> Wel op de PS3 trouwens, PC gebruik ik eigenlijk niet voor spelletjes.


Een Suzuki GSR750. 
Zelf game ik ook nog wel eens met wat vrienden uit Engeland. BF3 op de pc. Deel altijd moh en later cod maar sinds BF: BC2 over op BF

Leuk cadeau heb je jezelf gegeven :-!


----------



## merl

Lester Burnham said:


> Sorry, je mag alleen posten in het Cafe als je een kat (of poes ;-)) hebt :-d


No comment....;-)

Ga morgen trouwens voor een lang weekend naar Legoland in DK. Natuurlijk ook op jacht naar die waanzinnig exclusieve Lego horloges!


----------



## Immensity

Bidle said:


> Voor jou volgens mij ook nog genoeg om je in te verdiepen qua horloges. Er is zoveel te lezen en te ontdekken dus wellicht dat daarmee de komende periode iets sneller voor je gaat.


Poehee, ik wist dat er veel soorten horloges waren, maar zoveel?! 
Ik dacht, ik ga eens op zoek naar 1 of 2 goedkopere (lees: tot ongeveer €100,-) horloges om m'n Tissot die volgende week binnenkomt eens mee af te wisselen...
Zelfs in die prijsklasse is er al teveel keus! AHHH!!!
Denk dat ik een wat klassieker/strak ogend horloge wil, voor als het netjes moet, en een wat grotere stoerdere klok voor als ik uitga of andere random dingen doe.
Merk maakt me eigenlijk vrij weinig uit, zolang de prijs/kwaliteit verhouding maar in orde is.
Dus mocht iemand nog suggesties hebben, graag! Ik zie namelijk door de bomen het bos niet meer :-d



merl said:


> Een Suzuki GSR750.
> Zelf game ik ook nog wel eens met wat vrienden uit Engeland. BF3 op de pc. Deel altijd moh en later cod maar sinds BF: BC2 over op BF
> 
> Leuk cadeau heb je jezelf gegeven :-!


Ook een leuke fiets 
Battlefield is ook wel vet ja, maarja, dan zou ik eigenlijk altijd alleen spelen en dat is meer dan klote (slechte teammates enzo).

Ben ook zeker benieuwd hoe het rijdt!
Heb al eens in een Ferrari F355 gereden, en dat was ook echt waanzinnig.
Prachtig klinkende V8, rijdt superstrak, handgeschakeld en nog geen elektronische poespas als ESP, ABS, DSC of hoe al die dingen ook mogen heten.



merl said:


> No comment....;-)
> 
> Ga morgen trouwens voor een lang weekend naar Legoland in DK. Natuurlijk ook op jacht naar die waanzinnig exclusieve Lego horloges!


Veel plezier en succes met je zoektoch! 
En pas op, niet op een stukje Lego gaan staan ;-)


----------



## T_I

Hey, een cafe en het is er nog druk ook. Wat leuk. Bakkie iemand?

Als iemand een kat wil lenen om eens lekker te kunnen kriebelen, we hebben er hier 5 rondlopen. Leuk te lezen dat er ook motor liefhebbers zijn. Ik heb er ook 2 in de garage staan. (helaas al sinds 2007 niet meer gereden :-s ) Ik heb ook teveel hobbies, auto's, motoren, muziek, stereo, modelbouw en sinds ik geen quartz meer kan dragen is de horloge hobby ook uitgebreid met klussen aan die dingen. (zodra het gereedschap binnen is om ze te openen...)


----------



## Immensity

T_I said:


> Hey, een cafe en het is er nog druk ook. Wat leuk. Bakkie iemand?
> 
> Als iemand een kat wil lenen om eens lekker te kunnen kriebelen, we hebben er hier 5 rondlopen. Leuk te lezen dat er ook motor liefhebbers zijn. Ik heb er ook 2 in de garage staan. (helaas al sinds 2007 niet meer gereden :-s ) Ik heb ook teveel hobbies, auto's, motoren, muziek, stereo, modelbouw en sinds ik geen quartz meer kan dragen is de horloge hobby ook uitgebreid met klussen aan die dingen. (zodra het gereedschap binnen is om ze te openen...)


Allergie voor quartz ontwikkeld? 

Edit:

Mocht er op het nieuws komen dat er in Nederland een bank beroofd is, dan is er kans dat ik dat was, om even wat geld op te halen voor deze 3 schoonheden:


----------



## T_I

Immensity said:


> Allergie voor quartz ontwikkeld?


Blijkbaar. Ik was net erg blij met de vangst van deze Fossil...










blijk ik al te lang met stress rond te lopen en zou een van de oorzaken van het niet afbouwen van het stress niveau kunnen liggen in een batterijtje bij m'n linker pols. Iets met energiebanen en een stress niveau beïnvloedend energie knooppunt daar. Dus ter test maar een mechanische klok om en na een week testen. Ik kreeg meteen last van m'n pols en arm.

Ergens zonde, maar ala, ik kan nu op jacht naar leuke mechanische horloges. Veel lastiger om dan een echt leuke te vinden in m'n prijsklasse. (met al dat quartz geweld)

Ach ja, heb ik er weer een hobby bij naast de berg die ik al had.


----------



## Immensity

Hmm, das wel apart dan.

Maarja, je zult vast wel een paar mooie mechanische kunnen vinden 

Blijven trouwens prachtige vliegtuigen, die Spitfires. 
Misschien dat ik daarom die IWC ook zo mooi vind 

(even skippen naar 1:31)


----------



## T_I

Leuk motortje ook onder de kap.


----------



## Bidle

Immensity said:


> Allergie voor quartz ontwikkeld?
> 
> Edit:
> 
> Mocht er op het nieuws komen dat er in Nederland een bank beroofd is, dan is er kans dat ik dat was, om even wat geld op te halen voor deze 3 schoonheden:


Inderdaad mooie klokken, maar toch niet voor mij. Voor dat geld zou ik voor andere horloges gaan. Die laatste vind ik door het datum-gebeuren erg lelijk.



T_I said:


> Blijkbaar. Ik was net erg blij met de vangst van deze Fossil...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> blijk ik al te lang met stress rond te lopen en zou een van de oorzaken van het niet afbouwen van het stress niveau kunnen liggen in een batterijtje bij m'n linker pols. Iets met energiebanen en een stress niveau beïnvloedend energie knooppunt daar. Dus ter test maar een mechanische klok om en na een week testen. Ik kreeg meteen last van m'n pols en arm.
> 
> Ergens zonde, maar ala, ik kan nu op jacht naar leuke mechanische horloges. Veel lastiger om dan een echt leuke te vinden in m'n prijsklasse. (met al dat quartz geweld)
> 
> Ach ja, heb ik er weer een hobby bij naast de berg die ik al had.


Echt nog nooit van gehoord,..... Als jij denkt dat het helpt (geen quartz meer dragen) zou ik het zeker blijven doen. Iig een goed excuus! ;-)



Immensity said:


> Hmm, das wel apart dan.
> 
> Maarja, je zult vast wel een paar mooie mechanische kunnen vinden
> 
> Blijven trouwens prachtige vliegtuigen, die Spitfires.
> Misschien dat ik daarom die IWC ook zo mooi vind
> 
> (even skippen naar 1:31)


Super mooi idd, begrijp dat er nog maar 6 daadwerkelijk af en toe worden uitgelaten.



T_I said:


> Leuk motortje ook onder de kap.


Motor is niet verkeerd, maar doe mij dan toch maar een mooie stermotor.


----------



## Immensity

Hmm, had het net 'toevallig' met m'n vader over horloges.

Hij vertelde dat hij een mooi horloge in een blad had zien staan, Fromenteel, een Nederlands merk, en het model heette Amsterdam.

Dus ik eens op internet zoeken, en ben het zeker met 'm eens!










Deze vond ik ook wel mooi:










Waarschijnlijk voor jullie niks nieuws, maar hoe meer horloges ik zie, hoe meer ik er wil kopen.
Lijkt erop dat ik last krijg van WAS (Watch Acquisition Syndrome)...


----------



## Bidle

Immensity said:


> Hmm, had het net 'toevallig' met m'n vader over horloges.
> 
> Hij vertelde dat hij een mooi horloge in een blad had zien staan, Fromenteel, een Nederlands merk, en het model heette Amsterdam.
> 
> Dus ik eens op internet zoeken, en ben het zeker met 'm eens!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Deze vond ik ook wel mooi:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Waarschijnlijk voor jullie niks nieuws, maar hoe meer horloges ik zie, hoe meer ik er wil kopen.
> Lijkt erop dat ik last krijg van WAS (Watch Acquisition Syndrome)...


Binnenkort komt de nieuwe Katalog uit van Armband Uhren. Verplichte kost voor je!!

Google maar eens op Armband Uhren Katalog 2013. Daar staan diverse merken in, erg leuk om doorheen te bladeren.


----------



## Immensity

Bidle said:


> Binnenkort komt de nieuwe Katalog uit van Armband Uhren. Verplichte kost voor je!!
> 
> Google maar eens op Armband Uhren Katalog 2013. Daar staan diverse merken in, erg leuk om doorheen te bladeren.


Komt helemaal voor elkaar.
Zie inderdaad dat ie in september uitkomt, dus ik hou 't in de gaten.
Moet alleen wel oppassen dat ik niet al m'n geld uit ga geven aan horloges 

Er komt in ieder geval nog een horloge bij, wel een uit de 'betaalbare' prijsklasse, al blijft dat een subjectief begrip.


----------



## MHe225

Immensity said:


> Mocht er op het nieuws komen dat er in Nederland een bank beroofd is, dan is er kans dat ik dat was, om even wat geld op te halen voor deze 3 schoonheden


Waarom de omweg? Ramkraak bij juwelier / horlogier en je bent klaar met slechts 1 pakkans i.p.v. 2 :-d
Of 'n mailtje naar Dimer - wie weet wil hij jou wel sponsoren :think: Nee heb je, ja kun je krijgen ......

Ron


----------



## Immensity

MHe225 said:


> Waarom de omweg? Ramkraak bij juwelier / horlogier en je bent klaar met slechts 1 pakkans i.p.v. 2 :-d
> Of 'n mailtje naar Dimer - wie weet wil hij jou wel sponsoren :think: Nee heb je, ja kun je krijgen ......
> 
> Ron


Das waar, maar als ik die bank beroof, heb ik wel gelijk geld voor een hoop andere dingen 

Maarja, ik ben te braaf om een bank te beroven, dus dan maar sparen!


----------



## MHe225

Immensity said:


> Das waar, maar als ik die bank beroof, heb ik wel gelijk geld voor een hoop andere dingen


Maar dat was niet de originele doelstelling - moving target zoals ze dat hier zo mooi zeggen. Oke, eigenlijk te melig voor woorden - echte kroegpraat ;-)
Sparen is inderdaad het betere idee - kostte mij overigens meer dan 10 jaar voor ik m'n eerste IWC bij elkaar gespaard had.

Prettig weekend,
Ron


----------



## Immensity

MHe225 said:


> Maar dat was niet de originele doelstelling - moving target zoals ze dat hier zo mooi zeggen. Oke, eigenlijk te melig voor woorden - echte kroegpraat ;-)
> Sparen is inderdaad het betere idee - kostte mij overigens meer dan 10 jaar voor ik m'n eerste IWC bij elkaar gespaard had.
> 
> Prettig weekend,
> Ron


Ja sorry, ik stel af en toe mijn doel even bij 
Das wel even sparen inderdaad, maar uiteindelijk heb je 'm wel, en daar gaat het om.

Jij ook een goed weekend Ron, en alle andere mensen die dit lezen natuurlijk ook!


----------



## T_I

Bidle said:


> Echt nog nooit van gehoord,..... Als jij denkt dat het helpt (geen quartz meer dragen) zou ik het zeker blijven doen. Iig een goed excuus! ;-)


Ik vind het bagger, de klokjes die ik had waren juist een leuke complete collectie. Ik mis ze best wel en zou het erg leuk vinden als ik ze ooit weer eens kan dragen. (zij het b.v. hooguit 1 dag in de week)



Bidle said:


> Motor is niet verkeerd, maar doe mij dan toch maar een mooie stermotor.


Die past niet in het vooronder van mijn speeltjes. ;-)



Immensity said:


> Waarschijnlijk voor jullie niks nieuws, maar hoe meer horloges ik zie, hoe meer ik er wil kopen.
> Lijkt erop dat ik last krijg van WAS (Watch Acquisition Syndrome)...


Dat heb ik juist niet, hoe meer ik er zie hoe meer ik er van het type 13 in een dozijn zie. Ik wil iets aparts en dat is haast niet te vinden.


----------



## Bidle

T_I said:


> Dat heb ik juist niet, hoe meer ik er zie hoe meer ik er van het type 13 in een dozijn zie. Ik wil iets aparts en dat is haast niet te vinden.


Dan zoek je niet goed, heb best veel leuke unieke klokken gevonden. Met name tussen de oudjes.

Echter ligt het ook aan jouw definitie van uniek en hoe ver je je ergens in wil verdiepen en in welk aspect.

- uiterlijk
Puur of het je smaak is.

- design
Design van een bepaalde periode/stroming die je aanspreekt. Waar je in het design elementen van terug vind.

- historie
Historie van het merk of het horloge zelf. Soms hoe het horloge tot stand is gekomen en/of hoe het horloge destijds werd ontvangen door het publiek

- afwerking
De totale afwerking van het horloge, maar met name van het uurwerk. Machinaal of met de hand. De verschillende afwerkmethodes, waar finishers maanden op werken. Denk aan opleidingen bij oa Vacheron van 18 maanden enkel voor bepaalde technieken.

- techniek
Hoe een uurwerk is opgebouwd. Soms qua design bijvoorbeeld cal.48 van Minerva conform de gulde snede. Een ander uurwerk aan de hand van technisch vernuft. Dit staat nog los van de algemene kenmerken per land zoals de Duitse driekwart platines.

- complicatie
De diverse complicaties van een gangreserve tot minute-repeater of grootdatum tot tourbillion. Dan weer de verdieping slag in het basisuurwerk, opbouw of niet, wijze van tot stand brenging van de complicatie.

- gelimiteerd
Totaal productie van een horloge. Wat is limited voor jou; 10000 of 100.

Heb zelf net een Union Julius Bergter Kleine Sekunde gekocht. Echt fantastisch op veel van bovenstaande punten.
Tijdje terug nog een Lincoln duiker voor in totaal 40,- waar je niet snel een tweede van vind en daarbij ook met een leuke geschiedenis, die ik dan weer heb proberen te achterhalen.

Het is ook een kwestie van veel,.. heeeel veeel, lezen. Heb hier zeker 20 boeken staan, alle jaargangen van Armband Uhren. Catalogussen van de meeste merken vanaf de jaren 80 tot nu. Ben nu ruim 15jr actief bezig met deze hobby en weet nog lang niet alles.


----------



## T_I

Bidle said:


> Dan zoek je niet goed, heb best veel leuke unieke klokken gevonden. Met name tussen de oudjes.
> 
> Echter ligt het ook aan jouw definitie van uniek en hoe ver je je ergens in wil verdiepen en in welk aspect.


Mijn definitie van uniek is het best te demonstreren aan de hand van de laatste 3 aanschaffen die uniek genoeg waren om te doen.

1. De Fossil.










Erg aparte dial, unieke materiaal combinatie e.d., de gehele indruk was uniek.

2. De Prisma.










De enige die ik kan vinden met 3 retrograde secondewijzers.

3. De Luch. (nog onderweg)










Niet uniek, maar het andere single hand mechanische horloge die ik ken is de MeisterSinger. (quartz valt nu af om medische redenen) Deze staat erg hoog op de verlanglijst (nr. 1), maar is buiten budget en ik weet niet of ik zo'n eenhander handig vind. Dat ga ik met deze testen. (en ik wil oefenen in het aflezen)

De HYT H1 vond ik ook een leuke, net als de Christiaan van der Klaauw planetarium. Er moet iets echt uniek zijn wat ook zichtbaar is. (en voor nu heel erg in budget)


----------



## merl

Zo, terug van een lang weekend Legoland Denemarken. Erg geslaagd!

Mocht iemand willen weten wat het horlogeaanbod (12 pagina's) van KLM deze maand is voor het geval je gaat vliegen, laat het me dan even weten.


----------



## Immensity

merl said:


> Zo, terug van een lang weekend Legoland Denemarken. Erg geslaagd!
> 
> Mocht iemand willen weten wat het horlogeaanbod (12 pagina's) van KLM deze maand is voor het geval je gaat vliegen, laat het me dan even weten.


Dus niet per ongeluk op een Lego-blokje gaan staan?
Dat doet namelijk altijd verrekte veel pijn 

Ik mag trouwens binnenkort weer onder het mes voor een arthroscopische labrum reparatie, dolle boel...
Was op de MRI ook te zien dat er deuk in de kop van m'n schouder zat, dus hopelijk zorgt dat niet voor problemen als we weer wat verder zijn.

Wel dus even weer een flinke stap terug, maar de chirurg was er van overtuigd dat ik door de operatie uiteindelijk weer meer kan bewegen.
Ik heb ook erg veel vertrouwen in 'm, dus die stap terug nemen we maar voor lief.
Ben ook erg gemotiveerd, dus we blijven er gewoon voor gaan!

Na de operatie wel weer een flink aantal weken in een sling, de eerste 2 weken zelfs dag en nacht, maarja, het moet de kans krijgen om weer te helen.

Vóór de operatie wel nog 3 dagen naar de Nürburgring met een paar vrienden, en dat is echt puur genieten, want de Nordschleife is echt waanzinnig!
Als je een beetje gek bent van auto's is een rondje over de Nordschleife toch wel één van de dingen die je meegemaakt moet hebben.


----------



## Immensity

Sorry voor de dubbelpost... maarja.


Zat net voor de lol eens op Marktplaats te kijken, in eerste instantie voor een auto.
Uiteindelijk kwam ik toch weer terecht bij de horloges.
Voorheen eigenlijk nooit echt gekeken, maar goddondeju wat een partij neppers is te koop zeg!
Zelfs waar niet eens bij staat dat het om een replica gaat!
Daarnaast is de verkoop van replica's niet eens toegestaan...

Belachelijk eigenlijk, maar voor jullie waarschijnlijk oud nieuws


----------



## Lester Burnham

Immensity said:


> Sorry voor de dubbelpost... maarja.
> 
> Zat net voor de lol eens op Marktplaats te kijken, in eerste instantie voor een auto.
> Uiteindelijk kwam ik toch weer terecht bij de horloges.
> Voorheen eigenlijk nooit echt gekeken, maar goddondeju wat een partij neppers is te koop zeg!
> Zelfs waar niet eens bij staat dat het om een replica gaat!
> Daarnaast is de verkoop van replica's niet eens toegestaan...
> 
> Belachelijk eigenlijk, maar voor jullie waarschijnlijk oud nieuws


Inderdaad ja ;-)

Heb wel eens een hele berg van die advertenties gereport bij Marktplaats, daar hebben ze een functie voor namelijk. Maar geen van die advertenties verdween vervolgens van de website. Nouja, dan niet he.


----------



## Immensity

Lester Burnham said:


> Inderdaad ja ;-)
> 
> Heb wel eens een hele berg van die advertenties gereport bij Marktplaats, daar hebben ze een functie voor namelijk. Maar geen van die advertenties verdween vervolgens van de website. Nouja, dan niet he.


Haha, dat heb ik dus ook gelijk zitten doen, en ze waren binnen een dag verdwenen!


----------



## Beeksoptiek

Hallo allen

Ik ben op zoek naar een nieuw horloge 
zit te twijfelen

Tourbillon watch 76::skeleton watch::skeleton watches::skeleton wristwatch::skeleton tourbillon watch::skeleton flying tourbillon watches

Een tourbillon

Of een diver van deep blue 
mijn polsen zijn redelijk breed

Enig advies is zeer welkom


----------



## Immensity

Vandaag na 3 weken eindelijk m'n horloge op kunnen halen!

Zal morgen naar het rijden in de Gallardo eens wat foto's maken en ze in het daarvoor bestemde topic plaatsen.


----------



## Martin_B

Beeksoptiek said:


> Hallo allen
> 
> Ik ben op zoek naar een nieuw horloge
> zit te twijfelen
> 
> Tourbillon watch 76::skeleton watch::skeleton watches::skeleton wristwatch::skeleton tourbillon watch::skeleton flying tourbillon watches
> 
> Een tourbillon
> 
> Of een diver van deep blue
> mijn polsen zijn redelijk breed
> 
> Enig advies is zeer welkom


Hoi en welkom hier!

Het café is misschien niet helemaal de juiste plaats om advies te vragen voor een aanschaf, omdat dit juist de plaats is om over iets anders te praten dan horloges, maar we zijn flexible hier, dus hier komtie 

Persoonlijk zou ik niet voor getoonde tourbillon gaan. Het is weldegelijk een echte, en ook nog een goed uurwerk (seagull st8000) maar ten eerste is de prijs ($1400) te hoog, en ten tweede kun je bij problemen met het uurwerk bij geen horlogemaker terecht, dus ben je aangewezen op de service van de leverancier. En na een eventuele garantieperiode vraag ik me af of je bij zo'n postordermeneer als dit terecht kan.
Als je toch graag een tourbillon wil, zou ik dezedraad gaan volgen: https://www.watchuseek.com/f461/2012-wus-chinese-tourbillon-se-project-design-718304.html of eens bij Alex van Perpetual gaan kijken: Good Chinese Mechanical Watches/Direct From Hong Kong Workshop

Wat betreft de Deep Blue kan ik je niet echt adviseren, maar begrijp dat dat prima horloges zijn.

Groeten,

Martin


----------



## Beeksoptiek

Martin_B said:


> Hoi en welkom hier!
> 
> Het café is misschien niet helemaal de juiste plaats om advies te vragen voor een aanschaf, omdat dit juist de plaats is om over iets anders te praten dan horloges, maar we zijn flexible hier, dus hier komtie
> 
> Persoonlijk zou ik niet voor getoonde tourbillon gaan. Het is weldegelijk een echte, en ook nog een goed uurwerk (seagull st8000) maar ten eerste is de prijs ($1400) te hoog, en ten tweede kun je bij problemen met het uurwerk bij geen horlogemaker terecht, dus ben je aangewezen op de service van de leverancier. En na een eventuele garantieperiode vraag ik me af of je bij zo'n postordermeneer als dit terecht kan.
> Als je toch graag een tourbillon wil, zou ik dezedraad gaan volgen: https://www.watchuseek.com/f461/2012-wus-chinese-tourbillon-se-project-design-718304.html of eens bij Alex van Perpetual gaan kijken: Good Chinese Mechanical Watches/Direct From Hong Kong Workshop
> 
> Wat betreft de Deep Blue kan ik je niet echt adviseren, maar begrijp dat dat prima horloges zijn.
> 
> Groeten,
> 
> Martin


Oeps sorry ! Martin zeg waar ik heen moet nog geen idee ! Ga hier dan nog maar even door . Ben blij dat jullie het zo oppaken .. Ik ben al een tijd opzoek naar iets anders ..kwa design uurwerk enz.. Ik heb inderdaad naar de wos tourbillon gekeken maar die maken dan weer heel saai een look a like breguet (smaak natuurlijk). ik ben van mening dat als je zelf je eigen horloge kunt maken dat je dan eens wat anders maakt als wat standaard te krijgen is. Zie mijn post daar de st8083gb is een grapje .. Ik snap niet waarom ze de st8001 niet ?

Via ebay http://www.ebay.com/sch/samson328/m.html?_nkw=&_armrs=1&_from=&_ipg=25&_trksid=p3686

Als je een beetje massel hebt tussen de 300 en 600 dollar heb je er een .. Ik heb zijn email en voor 600 levert hij ze zo..maar heb inderdaad geen service .. Zoektocht gaat verder..bedankt voor de tips


----------



## wim mennink

Zeg,heb ik dat nou alleen , of IS deze site nou zo traaaaaaag ?
Wim Mennink A.K.A. Watchmen.


----------



## Martin_B

wim mennink said:


> Zeg,heb ik dat nou alleen , of IS deze site nou zo traaaaaaag ?
> Wim Mennink A.K.A. Watchmen.


Op het moment merk ik daar niks van


----------



## Immensity

Tis weer stil hier...

Hoe was jullie weekend?

Dat van mij prima!
Grotendeels met m'n vriendin doorgebracht, maar zaterdag wel een auto opgehaald met een vriend.
Die heeft namelijk wat schade aan de neus van z'n E36 M3, dus wilde hij een autootje voor erbij, zodat we rustig aan de M3 kunnen werken.
Het plan is om een supercharger in de M3 in te bouwen, en daar wilden we deze winter aan beginnen... Maarja, dat begint nu dus wat eerder.
In de auto van z'n vriendin van Schiedam naar Zwartsluis gereden en op de terugweg reed ik in de 'nieuwe' auto.
Auto die we opgehaald hebben is een Ford Fiesta MK1.
Heel wat minder indrukwekkend dan een M3, maar daardoor niet minder leuk!
Best een grappig autootje en nog vrij van wegenbelasting ook. Ideaal voor erbij dus.

Heb geen foto, maar hij ziet er precies zo uit: 









Op het moment heb ik 2 motoren, maarja, misschien volgend jaar toch ook maar eens kijken voor een voertuig met 4 wielen


----------



## MHe225

Immensity said:


> Tis weer stil hier ... Hoe was jullie weekend?


Tja, laat ik hiervoor een oude discussie oppakken:


MHe225 said:


> Lester Burnham said:
> 
> 
> 
> Toch wat langere afstanden aan het trainen? Gaat dan die droom om toch een keer een (halve) marathon te lopen ook nog uitkomen, komend voorjaar wellicht? Gezien de achtergrond zou dat echt heel bijzonder zijn.
> 
> 
> 
> Goed opgelet, Mart. De droom leeft nog steeds een beetje, maar ik durf nog niet al te hard te hopen. Conditioneel is dit geen probleem en kan ik binnen een half jaar aan een 1/2 marathon toe zijn, maar met het opvoeren van de afstanden begon het beschadigde been ook weer op te spelen en heb ik een beetje gas moeten terug nemen (lees wat kortere afstanden lopen). Ik geef het idee nog steeds niet op, maar de tijd begint te dringen.
Click to expand...

Gisteren in de Dam tot Dam Race meegehobbeld en eigenlijk best wel tevreden: 1:17:09 - niet het soort tijden dat ik gewoon was te lopen: mijn laatste wedstrijd over 10 mijl (25 jaar geleden) liep ik net binnen het uur. Maar goed, ik heb deze zonder noemenswaardige problemen in een nette tijd gelopen, dus ....

Het had zo moeten zijn: ik had al vaker met het idee gespeeld om dit jaar de D2D te lopen op de 25th Anniversary van de 1e keer niet meedoen / 25 jaar na de grote klap. Maar ja, om daar nu speciaal voor naar Nederland te komen. Besluit mijn nichtje en petekind op 28 september te gaan trouwen en daar wil/moet ik natuurlijk bij zijn. Tja, dan kom je dus gewoon wat eerder en pak je de D2D ook mee.

En dan gaan we het in januari toch maar proberen - dat heet, als ik tot dan alles heel houd: halve marathon in Houston. Ik kijk er naar uit. Heeft het ietsje langer dan een half jaar geduurd (15 maanden) maar dat is mij liever dan helemaal niet.

Groeten,
Ron


----------



## Dimer

Beetje leven in de brouwerij gooien hier 

Ik ben lekker aan het slopen


----------



## Martin_B

Volgens mij heeft iemand je stoel en stuur gejat! Vast een dierenfront aksievoerder die tegen leer is ;-)


----------



## T_I

Martin_B said:


> Volgens mij heeft iemand je stoel en stuur gejat! Vast een dierenfront aksievoerder die tegen leer is ;-)


Het stuur ligt op het dashboard. Lijkt me wel lastig sturen zo.


----------



## Lester Burnham

MHe225 said:


> Tja, laat ik hiervoor een oude discussie oppakken:
> 
> Gisteren in de Dam tot Dam Race meegehobbeld en eigenlijk best wel tevreden: 1:17:09 - niet het soort tijden dat ik gewoon was te lopen: mijn laatste wedstrijd over 10 mijl (25 jaar geleden) liep ik net binnen het uur. Maar goed, ik heb deze zonder noemenswaardige problemen in een nette tijd gelopen, dus ....
> 
> Het had zo moeten zijn: ik had al vaker met het idee gespeeld om dit jaar de D2D te lopen op de 25th Anniversary van de 1e keer niet meedoen / 25 jaar na de grote klap. Maar ja, om daar nu speciaal voor naar Nederland te komen. Besluit mijn nichtje en petekind op 28 september te gaan trouwen en daar wil/moet ik natuurlijk bij zijn. Tja, dan kom je dus gewoon wat eerder en pak je de D2D ook mee.
> 
> En dan gaan we het in januari toch maar proberen - dat heet, als ik tot dan alles heel houd: halve marathon in Houston. Ik kijk er naar uit. Heeft het ietsje langer dan een half jaar geduurd (15 maanden) maar dat is mij liever dan helemaal niet.
> 
> Groeten,
> Ron


Hey Ron!

Sorry, ik lees hier niet meer zo vaak!

Goed hersteld van de D2D? 
Heel erg gaaf dat je gaat proberen om de grote race in Houston te gaan lopen! Ik hoop van harte dat je een mooie voorbereiding kan gaan doen!

Ik durf het bijna niet te vragen, maar hoe is het met jullie viervoeter?

Groetjes!
Mart


----------



## MHe225

Leuk jou weer eens te zien langskomen, Mart.

Ikzelf lees hier momenteel ook wat minder frequent: te druk met "life in general" en ook de werkzaamheden voor het Committee van het 2012 CMW Project horloge - even een schaamteloze plug: er zijn nog een aantal horloges beschikbaar ($240 + shipping) omdat een aantal mensen meer praatjes dan dollars had. Wie het eerst komt, die het eerst maalt. Het eindresultaat kun je hier zien.

Zo'n 2 weken voor de D2D zat ik tegen een blessure aan en heb het toen heel rustig aan gedaan en geen grote afstanden meer gelopen. 2 dagen voor het evenement 'n kilometer of 6 gelopen om het laatste beetje jet-lag weg te lopen en te kijken hoe het met de irritatie / blessure stond. Nog steeds een beetje last, maar dat heeft mij tijdens de loop zelf hoegenaamd niet gehinderd. De laatste 2 a 3 km waren wel zwaar en pijnlijk. Maar goed, 'n week later liep ik weer een rondje van 12 km voor de leut - rondrennen in de polder bij temperaturen van 10C is toch leuker dan rond Houston en druk verkeer rennen bij temperaturen boven de 25C.
Kortom, ik lijk geen "schade" te hebben opgelopen, doe het nu even wat rustiger aan en begin over een paar weken weer naar de grotere afstanden toe te werken. En dan zien of de HHM een beetje wil lukken. Ik laat het hier weten.

Georgie is een vechtster en hele taaie rakker. Levensverwachting was 3 - 6 maanden en vorige week heeft ze maand 8 afgetikt. Het wordt wel allemaal minder, kortere wandelingen, minder zwemmen, minder spelen en meer slapen en meer / vaker pijnstillers. Maar ze is nog steeds heel vrolijk en levenslustig, eet goed en met plezier, heeft meer goede dan slechte dagen en als ze zichtbaar unhappy / uncomfortable is, doen de pijnstillers wonderen en moet je haar na een 1/2 uur zelfs afremmen en tegen zichzelf beschermen. Hopelijk houdt ze dit p deze manier nog een hele tijd vol.

Nog nieuwtjes van jouw kant (baan, vriendin, katten, huis, .....)??

Groeten,
Ron


----------



## om-4

Dacht eerst bij laatste aanwinst te posten. Toch gekozen voor het café.

Ik was al een tijdje op zoek naar een nieuwe mp3 spelert met aanzienlijk meer geheugen.
Mijn oude Sony 8gb met noicecancelling doet het nog perfect met super geluid maar het wisselen van bestanden werd ik een beetje beu.

Na wat speurwerk ivm een klein budget kwam ik op de oudere generatie Ipods uit.
Het is een Ipod video uit 2007 met 30gb geworden vanwege de Wolfson DAC die er in zit. Schijnt zeer muzikaal te zijn.

Via een faillisements veiling had ik al een hele fijne "high-end" Philips koptelefoon gescoort voor weinig. Erg aangenaam geluid.
Wat schertst mijn verbazing toen ik het abominabele geluid uit de Ipod hoorde. Waar hadden al die audiofielen het nou over?:-s

Wat kan je dan doen om toch fatsoenlijk geluid uit zo'n apparaat te krijgen zonder allerlei dure modificaties aan te brengen?
Voor zo'n €15,- is er een hele kleine koptelefoon versterker die je op de pod kan aansluiten via het dock.
Hiermee wordt dan de versterking extern uitgevoerd en niet meer via de koptelefoon uitgang.

Lang verhaal kort: Bas is voller/bereik langer, er is meer scheiding in de instrumentatie en het mid klinkt helderder.:-!


----------



## Lester Burnham

Het is een mooi project-horloge Ron! Had me er zeker voor ingeschreven als ik nog aan het horlogehamsteren was zoals een tijdje geleden 
Ben het echter nog steeds rustigaan aan het doen, nog steeds aan het dubben; downsizen of vasthouden?

Is het daar in Houston nog steeds zo warm dan? Wordt het daar geen winter ofzo? :-d Hier is het inmiddels al een aantal keer handschoenweer geweest en behoort het krabben van de autoruiten ook alweer af en toe tot de dagelijkse routine. Doe het nu inderdaad maar rustigaan, zou erg gaaf zijn als je de HHM kan gaan uitlopen straks. Je hebt volgens mij een basisconditie waarmee je het sowieso in een acceptabele tijd kan uit gaan lopen.

Gelukkig houdt Georgie het nog zo goed vol, ik had er al een tijdje geen updates over gelezen en was al een beetje bang dat het misschien mis was gegaan. Genieten jullie nog maar eens lekker van die dame, Ron! Ik hoop van harte dat jullie nog een boel mooie maanden met elkaar kunnen gaan meemaken!

Hier is alles prima eigenlijk, komende week halen Naoual (mijn vriendin) en ik ons halfjarig jubileum, de katten zijn inmiddels 9 maanden oud en niet langer kittens. Dude blijft almaar dikker worden en kleine Donny begint zich echt te ontplooien tot het schootschatje terwijl hij als kitten juist wat schuwer was. Het huisje bevalt uitstekend en is inmiddels 100% af!

Op baangebied zijn er wat ontwikkelingen geweest. Rond mei/juni was bekend dat ik zou gaan starten bij een reclamebureau. Helaas is dat toen op het laatste moment (had het contract al thuisliggen, maar nog zonder handtekeningen) afgeketst vanwege economische perikelen. Ben toen met een groter contract aan de slag gegaan bij IKEA, zodat ik in elk geval mijn basislasten kon betalen. In de tussentijd heb ik nog wat doorgesolliciteerd maar zonder enig succes. Net op het moment dat ik het even echt niet meer zag zitten en me al had neergelegd bij een definitief verpestte carriere (ik kan heel goed doemdenken, Naoual noemt me meer dan geregeld een drama-queen) werd ik benaderd door hetzelfde reclamebureau dat de situatie bij hun was veranderd en ik meer dan welkom was om te gaan starten. Alles is daarna snel gegaan en rondgekomen, zodat ik nu alsnog vanaf 1 december aan de slag ga als Online Marketeer / Campaign Manager.

Zo lijkt alles toch nog een happy ending te krijgen 

Groetjes van Donny!!

Mart












MHe225 said:


> Leuk jou weer eens te zien langskomen, Mart.
> 
> Ikzelf lees hier momenteel ook wat minder frequent: te druk met "life in general" en ook de werkzaamheden voor het Committee van het 2012 CMW Project horloge - even een schaamteloze plug: er zijn nog een aantal horloges beschikbaar ($240 + shipping) omdat een aantal mensen meer praatjes dan dollars had. Wie het eerst komt, die het eerst maalt. Het eindresultaat kun je hier zien.
> 
> Zo'n 2 weken voor de D2D zat ik tegen een blessure aan en heb het toen heel rustig aan gedaan en geen grote afstanden meer gelopen. 2 dagen voor het evenement 'n kilometer of 6 gelopen om het laatste beetje jet-lag weg te lopen en te kijken hoe het met de irritatie / blessure stond. Nog steeds een beetje last, maar dat heeft mij tijdens de loop zelf hoegenaamd niet gehinderd. De laatste 2 a 3 km waren wel zwaar en pijnlijk. Maar goed, 'n week later liep ik weer een rondje van 12 km voor de leut - rondrennen in de polder bij temperaturen van 10C is toch leuker dan rond Houston en druk verkeer rennen bij temperaturen boven de 25C.
> Kortom, ik lijk geen "schade" te hebben opgelopen, doe het nu even wat rustiger aan en begin over een paar weken weer naar de grotere afstanden toe te werken. En dan zien of de HHM een beetje wil lukken. Ik laat het hier weten.
> 
> Georgie is een vechtster en hele taaie rakker. Levensverwachting was 3 - 6 maanden en vorige week heeft ze maand 8 afgetikt. Het wordt wel allemaal minder, kortere wandelingen, minder zwemmen, minder spelen en meer slapen en meer / vaker pijnstillers. Maar ze is nog steeds heel vrolijk en levenslustig, eet goed en met plezier, heeft meer goede dan slechte dagen en als ze zichtbaar unhappy / uncomfortable is, doen de pijnstillers wonderen en moet je haar na een 1/2 uur zelfs afremmen en tegen zichzelf beschermen. Hopelijk houdt ze dit p deze manier nog een hele tijd vol.
> 
> Nog nieuwtjes van jouw kant (baan, vriendin, katten, huis, .....)??
> 
> Groeten,
> Ron


----------



## MHe225

Het is eigenlijk een vervolgverhaal; even het geheugen opfrissen met een kort citaat uit wat ik hier schreef:


MHe225 said:


> En dan gaan we het in januari toch maar proberen - dat heet, als ik tot dan alles heel houd: halve marathon in Houston. Ik kijk er naar uit. Heeft het ietsje langer dan een half jaar geduurd (15 maanden) maar dat is mij liever dan helemaal niet.


Gisteren (zondag) was het dus zover - jammer wel dat net het weer was omgeslagen en na een periode van buitengewoon zacht weer, nu ineens veel kouder, harde wind en veel regen. Zaterdag ochtend om 7 uur was het nog 18 C, toen ik 's avonds naar bed ging ook en dan op zondag bij aanvang van de 1/2 marathon slechts 5 C. Misschien dat dit mijn eindtijd nadelig beinvloed heeft, toch ben ik geheel niet ontevreden met 1:40:06

Groeten,
Ron


----------



## MichielV

MHe225 said:


> Het is eigenlijk een vervolgverhaal; even het geheugen opfrissen met een kort citaat uit wat ik hier schreef:
> 
> Gisteren (zondag) was het dus zover - jammer wel dat net het weer was omgeslagen en na een periode van buitengewoon zacht weer, nu ineens veel kouder, harde wind en veel regen. Zaterdag ochtend om 7 uur was het nog 18 C, toen ik 's avonds naar bed ging ook en dan op zondag bij aanvang van de 1/2 marathon slechts 5 C. Misschien dat dit mijn eindtijd nadelig beinvloed heeft, toch ben ik geheel niet ontevreden met 1:40:06
> 
> Groeten,
> Ron


Mooie prestatie! Dat doe ik (als 23 jarige) je niet na! :-!


----------



## Martin_B

Chapeau, da's een prima prestatie!



MichielV said:


> Mooie prestatie! Dat doe ik (als 23 jarige) je niet na! :-!


Ik ook niet, op welke leeftijd dan ook


----------



## merl

Netjes hoor, ik doe het je niet na. :thumbup:


----------



## Bidle

Martin_B said:


> Chapeau, da's een prima prestatie!
> 
> Ik ook niet, op welke leeftijd dan ook


Precies mijn gedachte!


----------



## MHe225

Michiel, Martin, Merl, Bidle, dank jullie wel.

Voor de grote klap dacht ik daar anders over, maar hardlopen en zeker dit soort afstanden is inderdaad niet voor iedereen weggelegd. Nu ben ik mij nog meer bewust van de tol van hardlopen. Een ware aanslag op vooral knieen en enkels. 
Conditioneel mag deze afstand geen probleem zijn voor een ieder die min of meer gezond is (kwestie van lange adem en langzaam opbouwen), maar de belasting van gewrichten en al is een heel ander verhaal. Goed schoeisel en meer nog, een goede looptechniek, zijn van essentieel belang. Ik moet zeggen dat ik heel veel mensen zie hardlopen die dat niet zouden moeten doen want de voordelen nu wegen niet op tegen de problemen later.

Rondom dit soort evenementen krijg je allerlei informatie, trivia en verhalen om je oren. Een van de deelnemers had zichzelf ten doel gesteld om in 2012 minstens 1 marathon per week te lopen en heeft er uiteindelijk 55 gedaan. Ik vraag mij dan af of zo'n man nog een leven (huisje - boompje - beestje) heeft en hoe zijn knieen uitzien (X-Ray). En voor een "baas" van 69 was dit de 36ste Houston Marathon op rij - hij heeft alleen de eerste 5 edities gemist.

Oke, laatste keer opscheppen dan. Ik vind niet dat ikzelf buitengewoon hard loop (denk te veel terug aan mijn tijden van >25 jaar geleden), maar als ik naar deze statistiek kijk, valt dat allemaal best wel mee:









Prettig weekend allemaal, probeer een beetje warm te blijven en veel schaatsplezier (jaloers) als dat jullie bekoort.
Ron


----------



## Bidle

Mooie post weer, wellicht binnenkort weer een wedstrijd!?

Idd kan niet iedereen hardlopen, ik zal het nooit kunnen alleen al omdat mijn knieën en enkels dat niet aankunnen. Vind het wel jammer want mij vriendin doet het met enige regelmaat en zou graag mee gaan.

Jij ook prettig weekend!


----------



## Lester Burnham

Ah, de grote dag is dan toch gekomen  

Ik ben een beetje laat Ron (lees hier nog maar zelden) maar toch: supergaaf man! Gefeliciteerd! Moet ergens wel een emotionele dag geweest zijn. 

Klasse!


----------



## MHe225

Lester Burnham said:


> Moet ergens wel een emotionele dag geweest zijn.


Dank je Mart enne .... dat mag je wel zeggen.

Zoals Johan C al zei, "_elk nadeel hep ze voordeel_" en er zaten ook plussen aan de regen :think: Je wil niet weten wat gedurende die 100 minuten allemaal door mijn hoofd is gegaan. Ik moest mij echt dwingen op het lopen te concentreren, want mijn gedachten waren een loopje met mij aan het nemen en dat kwam het tempo en ritme niet ten goede.
Ben heel erg blij en dankbaar dat deze in de knip is en wil zien of ik er nog een paar in mij heb. Die zullen minder beladen zijn en in die zin misschien nog leuker en meer ontspannen.

Hopelijk gaat alles goed met jou / jullie en vergeet vooral niet hier regelmatig binnen te vallen.
Groeten,
Ron


----------



## Lester Burnham

MHe225 said:


> Dank je Mart enne .... dat mag je wel zeggen.
> 
> Zoals Johan C al zei, "_elk nadeel hep ze voordeel_" en er zaten ook plussen aan de regen :think: Je wil niet weten wat gedurende die 100 minuten allemaal door mijn hoofd is gegaan. Ik moest mij echt dwingen op het lopen te concentreren, want mijn gedachten waren een loopje met mij aan het nemen en dat kwam het tempo en ritme niet ten goede.
> Ben heel erg blij en dankbaar dat deze in de knip is en wil zien of ik er nog een paar in mij heb. Die zullen minder beladen zijn en in die zin misschien nog leuker en meer ontspannen.
> 
> Hopelijk gaat alles goed met jou / jullie en vergeet vooral niet hier regelmatig binnen te vallen.
> Groeten,
> Ron


Ja Ron, dat kan ik me voorstellen...

Wel een giga-overwinning op vele fronten, chapeau! :-!

Alles prima hier, ik zal m'n best doen om af en toe eens langs te wippen hiero ;-)

Groetjes!


----------



## Bidle

Het is stil in het café!

Iemand nog bij de inauguratie van de Paus geweest??
Iemand die het horloge herkent?


----------



## Martin_B

Ik begreep dat het een sobere Kardinaal was, dus het zal wel een swatch of timex zijn ;-)


----------



## Dimer

hoi


----------



## Bidle

Dimer said:


> hoi


Hoi,

Ik heb jou hier wel eens eerder gezien of niet? Jij hebt toch zo'n rode snelle bolide,...


----------



## merl

Bidle said:


> Hoi,
> 
> Ik heb jou hier wel eens eerder gezien of niet? Jij hebt toch zo'n rode snelle bolide,...


is dat je befaamde openingszin?


----------



## Bidle

merl said:


> is dat je befaamde openingszin?


Het is niet de beste, maar we zullen zien of die bijt! ;-)


----------



## Martin_B

nog even en het gaat hier over 'brommers kiek'n'


----------



## MHe225

Martin_B said:


> nog even en het gaat hier over 'brommers kiek'n'


Haha - die uitdrukking ken ik ook. 'n Echte klassieker, mij bijgebracht door Richard D, "d'olde Tubber". Dankjewel voor deze flashback, Martin. Ik moet zeggen, ik bewaar erg goede herinneringen aan de paar jaar dat ik in Twente gewoond heb en die periode heeft zeker ook mijn vocabulaire en taalgebruik verlevendigd.

Omdat het hier zo stil is en een poging het gesprek wellicht een andere wending te geven, zal ik nog maar een beetje opscheppen (hopelijk leest Mart ook nog steeds mee): ik heb bijna 3 weken geleden nog maar een halve marathon gelopen en mijn PR met 2 1/2 minuut verbeterd. In de aanloop hier naar toe begon mijn slechte knie te protesteren en speelde mij bijna parten. Ruim halverwege overwoog ik zelfs uit de race te stappen, maar kon mij daar niet toe zetten. Zeker niet toen ik een spandoek passeerde met de tekst "You can't quit - you're not the Pope".
Het verval tussen de eerste en de tweede helft is bij mij normaliter orde 2 minuten; het slechtste dat ik heb meegemaakt was bijna 3. In deze race was het verval 7 minuten ...... Voorlopig geen wedstrijden of lange afstanden voor deze jongen.

Ron


----------



## Dimer

Bidle said:


> Hoi,
> 
> Ik heb jou hier wel eens eerder gezien of niet? Jij hebt toch zo'n rode snelle bolide,...


Deze?












Hoe gaat het met jouw project Ard?

Dit is mijn huidige status :X


----------



## Bidle

Dimer said:


> Deze?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hoe gaat het met jouw project Ard?
> 
> Dit is mijn huidige status :X


Dat ziet er weer top uit!! Gaaf!

Mijn projectje heeft helaas even stil gelegen. Sowieso de winter. Maar heb nu de bodemplaat eruit gehaald en aan één kant de dorpel eruit geslepen. Nu twee dorpels namaken en dan terug erin zetten. Helaas een dwarsbalk van het chassis die rot is, dus die moeten we vervangen. Dan alle gaten ed. dichtlassen en delen vervangen.

Vervolgens gaan we alles verstevigen, maar dan zal het wel weer winter zijn.


----------



## Dimer

Ik ben heel erg benieuwd! Zo'n gaaf project 

Wij moeten/willen 1 mei klaar zijn en dan de week erna testen en 20 mei race 2. De deadline was eigenlijk vorige week, dus eerste race heb ik met de race auto al moeten missen.. Gelukkig heb ik met de NSX van m'n vader kunnen rijden en 7e van de 32 geworden.


----------



## Bidle

Dimer said:


> Ik ben heel erg benieuwd! Zo'n gaaf project
> 
> Wij moeten/willen 1 mei klaar zijn en dan de week erna testen en 20 mei race 2. De deadline was eigenlijk vorige week, dus eerste race heb ik met de race auto al moeten missen.. Gelukkig heb ik met de NSX van m'n vader kunnen rijden en 7e van de 32 geworden.


7de is niet verkeerd; gewoon goed! Handig ook dat je pa een NSX heeft!!
Hopelijk haal je de volgende deadline wel, dan kun je meestrijden voor een plekje op het podium.


----------



## MHe225

Gaaf Dimer, hoewel ik mij ook realiseer dat het nooit goed nieuws is als de motor uit de auto / frame is. Wat moet er gebeuren? Heel toevallig moest ik vandaag aan jou denken getriggerd door een rode NSX in de visitor-parking van mijn werk. Ik kwam daar (niet zo) hardlopend langs.

7e van 32 is inderdaad niet gek - ik neem aan dat je niet echt voluit bent gegaan met een geleende auto .... 
Laat ik dan maar verder opscheppen: in bovengenoemde 1/2 marathon was ik ook 7e. Dat was mijn klassering temidden van 286 leeftijdsgenoten. Beperkend tot alleen de mannen in deze leeftijdsgroep: 6/148. Over all was ik 175e van 3443. Zoals ik tegen Anneke zei: niet gek voor een ouwe gek.

Een goed weekend allemaal,
Ron


----------



## Lester Burnham

MHe225 said:


> Omdat het hier zo stil is en een poging het gesprek wellicht een andere wending te geven, zal ik nog maar een beetje opscheppen (hopelijk leest Mart ook nog steeds mee): ik heb bijna 3 weken geleden nog maar een halve marathon gelopen en mijn PR met 2 1/2 minuut verbeterd. In de aanloop hier naar toe begon mijn slechte knie te protesteren en speelde mij bijna parten. Ruim halverwege overwoog ik zelfs uit de race te stappen, maar kon mij daar niet toe zetten. Zeker niet toen ik een spandoek passeerde met de tekst "You can't quit - you're not the Pope".
> Het verval tussen de eerste en de tweede helft is bij mij normaliter orde 2 minuten; het slechtste dat ik heb meegemaakt was bijna 3. In deze race was het verval 7 minuten ...... Voorlopig geen wedstrijden of lange afstanden voor deze jongen.
> 
> Ron


Zo af en toe lees ik een stukkie mee Ron ;-)

Klasse dat je er nog een tweede aan vast hebt geplakt! Maar nu effe goed naar je lichaam luisteren he! 
Uiteindelijk zijn er belangrijkere dingen 

Heb zelf al wekenlang last van mijn rechter onderbeen, al tijdje niet gelopen om die reden. Terwijl dat toch echt wel zou mogen, sinds de marathon 2,5 jaar geleden (alweer, pfff wat gaat dat snel) ben ik al gauw 15-20 kilo aangekomen. En dat ziet er niet meer zo fraai uit inmiddels ;-)


----------



## MHe225

Lester Burnham said:


> .... Maar nu effe goed naar je lichaam luisteren he! Uiteindelijk zijn er belangrijkere dingen


Da's precies wat ik nu probeer te doen, alhoewel dat niet meevalt. Anneke herinnert mij eraan dat ik de laatste 20 jaar geroepen heb "ooit 1 halve (liefst hele) marathon". Nu dan 2 in 6 weken (met nog een wedstrijd over 10k er tussen door. Maar dat is te veel geweest, te belastend voor mijn been en kost eigenlijk ook te veel tijd. Nu dus noodgedwongen rustig aan. Wat je zegt, geen acht slaan op de signalen van je eigen lichaam kunnen desastreuze gevolgen hebben. Wie weet hoe de vlag er bij hangt dit najaar.


Lester Burnham said:


> Heb zelf al wekenlang last van mijn rechter onderbeen, al tijdje niet gelopen om die reden. Terwijl dat toch echt wel zou mogen, sinds de marathon 2,5 jaar geleden (alweer, pfff wat gaat dat snel) ben ik al gauw 15-20 kilo aangekomen. En dat ziet er niet meer zo fraai uit inmiddels ;-)


Oei - daar ben jij veel te jong voor. Enig idee wat het probleem is? Beenvlies ontsteking misschien? Heb ik in '85 gehad - daar word je niet vrolijk van. En ook voor mij is hardlopen een van de activiteiten om mijn gewicht in de hand te houden. Ik moet tegenwoordig ook op m'n eten letten (vroeger niet, 2x per dag een warme maaltijd en mijn chocola consumptie lag rond de kilo per week - heb ik jaren volgehouden zonder aan te komen) maar in combinatie met m'n sporten hoef ik nog niet op dieet. De geneugten van ouder worden .....

Sterkte, Mart.

Ron


----------



## Dimer

MHe225 said:


> Gaaf Dimer, hoewel ik mij ook realiseer dat het nooit goed nieuws is als de motor uit de auto / frame is. Wat moet er gebeuren? Heel toevallig moest ik vandaag aan jou denken getriggerd door een rode NSX in de visitor-parking van mijn werk. Ik kwam daar (niet zo) hardlopend langs.
> 
> 7e van 32 is inderdaad niet gek - ik neem aan dat je niet echt voluit bent gegaan met een geleende auto ....
> Laat ik dan maar verder opscheppen: in bovengenoemde 1/2 marathon was ik ook 7e. Dat was mijn klassering temidden van 286 leeftijdsgenoten. Beperkend tot alleen de mannen in deze leeftijdsgroep: 6/148. Over all was ik 175e van 3443. Zoals ik tegen Anneke zei: niet gek voor een ouwe gek.
> 
> Een goed weekend allemaal,
> Ron


Zeker netjes Ron! Na 400 meter ben ik al gesloopt 

De condities waren niet zo goed dat ik vol kon gaan eigenlijk. Het sneeuwde in de ochtend en toen wij de warm-up gingen rijden was de baan nog bijna bevroren, het was wel gestopt met sneeuwen. Het was een glijbaan... In de eerste rond stond ik er al naast. In de kwalificatie weer wat vertrouwen gevonden en ben ik wat harder gaan rijden, normaal gesproken rijden we 25 minuten kwalificatie, maar net toen ik op gang begon te komen (na 13 minuten), werden we al van de baan gehaald. In mijn laatste ronde had ik me net gekwalificeerd voor de finale met een 10e tijd. De snelste 10 rijden finale . In de finale heb ik nog twee seconde van mijn kwalificatie tijd af gereden, maar er was zat ruimte voor verbetering. Met iets meer voorbereiding had ik er nog zo 5 seconde af kunnen rijden. Maar inderdaad, het is niet mijn auto en dat blijft toch in je achterhoofd zitten 

De motor van mijn NSX heeft een volledige revisie gehad. Zo'n beetje alles was versleten, kapot of krom... Er zitten nu gesmede zuigers in (lagere compressie), cilinders zijn geboord, gesmede kleppen en nieuwe klepveren, koppakking, lagers, rubbers, ringen etc. De krukas en het vliegwiel zijn gebalanceerd. Ook zit er nu een sterkere distributiesnaar op en afstelbare 'cam gears'. We hebben ook de supercharger maar meteen uit elkaar gehaald en gereviseerd. Al met al gaat er zo een compleet nieuw blok in! Nu maar heel houden


----------



## Martin_B

Over motoren en revisie gesproken, ik heb de mijne gister op deze km stand gekiekt, en nog steeds looptie heerlijk. Best respectabel voor een benzinemotor toch?
View attachment 1024814


----------



## Lester Burnham

MHe225 said:


> Oei - daar ben jij veel te jong voor. Enig idee wat het probleem is? Beenvlies ontsteking misschien? Heb ik in '85 gehad - daar word je niet vrolijk van. En ook voor mij is hardlopen een van de activiteiten om mijn gewicht in de hand te houden. Ik moet tegenwoordig ook op m'n eten letten (vroeger niet, 2x per dag een warme maaltijd en mijn chocola consumptie lag rond de kilo per week - heb ik jaren volgehouden zonder aan te komen) maar in combinatie met m'n sporten hoef ik nog niet op dieet. De geneugten van ouder worden .....


Heb het even gegoogled maar dat is het niet in elk geval 

Denk dat ik iets te hard ben gaan sporten ofzo, in de vrieskou bovendien. Achja, ik wacht het wel even af, tegen de tijd dat het weer hier beter wordt zal het hopelijk weer te doen zijn.

Maar mijn doel om begin mei weer strakgetrokken te zijn (dan gaan we 10 dagen naar Sevilla en Malaga) kan ik wel laten varen in elk geval ;-)


----------



## Lester Burnham

Martin_B said:


> Over motoren en revisie gesproken, ik heb de mijne gister op deze km stand gekiekt, en nog steeds looptie heerlijk. Best respectabel voor een benzinemotor toch?
> View attachment 1024814


Aan het cijfer/lettertype te zien een Volvo, die kunnen dat wel lijden ;-)


----------



## Martin_B

Lester Burnham said:


> Aan het cijfer/lettertype te zien een Volvo, die kunnen dat wel lijden ;-)


Klopt  Hij houdt het nog wel even vol, 4 tot 500.000 schijnt goed te doen te zijn. Misschien dat ik alleen een keer een nieuwere wil, maar hij rijdt nog steeds wel erg fijn. Maar, als ik een keer een T5R op de kop kan tikken...


----------



## MHe225

*Martin* - respectabele kilometerstand. Volvo's kunnen inderdaad heel wat hebben, de oudere typen (denk aan Amazone, 140 en 240 serie) nog meer dan de modernere. Maar voor dit soort kilometrages moet je toch wel veel elk jaar rijden. Mijn VW-tje van 6 jaar staat pas op 138,106 dus als ik zo doorga, bereik ik al die drietjes pas op St. Nicolaas 2021. Iets zegt mij dat ik deze voor die tijd al (noodgedwongen) weg moet doen.

*Dimer* - flinke klus en gevoelige tik voor je portemonnee lijkt mij zo. Maar zoals je zegt, je hebt in wezen een nieuwe motor in het achter-onder. Had mij eigenlijk niet gerealiseerd dat de NSX een super-charger heeft - is dat standaard? Ga je met de lagere compressie verhouding de laad-druk verhogen voor meer vermogen?

*Mart* - je beschrijft precies de omstandigheden die mij beenvlies ontsteking hebben opgeleverd: te fanatiek getraind bij koude (lage) temperaturen op een (te) harde ondergrond / met onvoldoende demping in het schoeisel. Wees maar blij dat dit niet is wat er aan schort, hoewel het wel aardig zou zijn om te weten wat wel.

Groeten allemaal,
Ron


----------



## T_I

Ron: Helaas moet ik heel hard achteruit gaan rijden met m'n grote Volvo's. (al heb ik wel een 780 met 'maar' 218000 op de klok) Ze zitten allen boven de 450.000 km. (een zelfs boven de 7 ton) De kleintjes hebben nog een 0 vooraan, maar die gaan die km stand niet halen met het franse flutblok dat erin zit.


----------



## MHe225

T_I, hoeveel Volvo's heb je dan en hoe krijg je zo veel km's op zo veel auto's? D'r zijn niet genoeg uren in een dag om die km's te maken :think:
Respectabele standen - ik lees wel eens van Volvo's met meer dan 1,000,000 km's maar nog nooit van iemand persoonlijk gehoord die in dit soort regionen zit. 

Toen ik nog in NL woonde, reed ik soms met de service-loaner van mijn BMW dealer (motorfiets). 'n /6 serie Boxer van begin jaren 70 met meer dan 600,000 km op de klok en slechts 1 blokrevisie achter de kiezen. Zag niet uit (verschillende kleuren - sommige klanten hadden een schuiver gemaakt) maar liep als een zonnetje. Altijd leuk om mee rond te tuffen. Mijn '77 Boxer met ruim 240,000 km (bijna allemaal door vorige eigenaars gemaakt) telt nauwelijks mee, maar is niet minder leuk om te rijden.

Ron


----------



## T_I

Ik heb er teveel. (hoor ik vaak in elk geval)

Dit zijn de Volvo's:


'92 940 4 in lijn LPG (487039 op de weg)
Binnenkort (binnen 2 ton) verse kop/kleppen nodig)
'90 740 6 in lijn diesel (707808)
Moet verse kop of koprevisie, was bij +- 580l te lui om het toen te doen)
Heeft verse dorpel nodig, buitendorpel is gerepareerd, binnendorpel is toen uitgesteld
'87 760 6 in lijn diesel (548438)
Blok is aan revisie/vervanging toe (geen onderhoud door vorige eigenaren)
Body schijnt laswerk te hebben. (niet gezien, was opmerking bij uitlenen)
'86 780 V6 E98 (214649)
Moet blok nog debuggen, loopt 1:6, kan 1:10 halen.
'85 780 6 in lijn diesel (356176 op teller, .it import, mist gezien slijtage 1.5 ton)
Bak (OD) niet in orde, veel roest in de body.
'85 340 4 in lijn E98 (61153 op de weg)
Bedoeld als onderdelenwagen, maar rijdt prima, elk jaar zonder opmerkingen door de apk.
'85 340 4 in lijn E98 (80897)
Eigenlijk bedoeld als rijdbare auto, maar blok bagger, rijdt en remt slecht, (beide 340's op zelfde datum 1e toelating en origineel nl)

Daarnaast nog wat Toyota Celica's met km standen tussen 112k en 210k. (en 2 motorfietsen waar ik te weinig op rij)


----------



## Bidle

Jeetje, kerel wat moet je ermee!?? 

Anders geformuleerd ;-) : Wat is er voor jou leuk aan om dergelijke auto's te hebben?


----------



## Lester Burnham

MHe225 said:


> *Mart* - je beschrijft precies de omstandigheden die mij beenvlies ontsteking hebben opgeleverd: te fanatiek getraind bij koude (lage) temperaturen op een (te) harde ondergrond / met onvoldoende demping in het schoeisel. Wees maar blij dat dit niet is wat er aan schort, hoewel het wel aardig zou zijn om te weten wat wel.
> 
> Groeten allemaal,
> Ron


Misschien heb ik het in een lichte vorm dan  De omschrijving die ik las klonk in elk geval pijnlijker dan hoe ik het heb. Ik ben heel erg van het 'hopelijk lost het zichzelf op' aanpak qua fysieke malheur :-d



T_I said:


> Ik heb er teveel. (hoor ik vaak in elk geval)
> 
> Dit zijn de Volvo's:
> 
> 
> '92 940 4 in lijn LPG (487039 op de weg)
> Binnenkort (binnen 2 ton) verse kop/kleppen nodig)
> '90 740 6 in lijn diesel (707808)
> Moet verse kop of koprevisie, was bij +- 580l te lui om het toen te doen)
> Heeft verse dorpel nodig, buitendorpel is gerepareerd, binnendorpel is toen uitgesteld
> '87 760 6 in lijn diesel (548438)
> Blok is aan revisie/vervanging toe (geen onderhoud door vorige eigenaren)
> Body schijnt laswerk te hebben. (niet gezien, was opmerking bij uitlenen)
> '86 780 V6 E98 (214649)
> Moet blok nog debuggen, loopt 1:6, kan 1:10 halen.
> '85 780 6 in lijn diesel (356176 op teller, .it import, mist gezien slijtage 1.5 ton)
> Bak (OD) niet in orde, veel roest in de body.
> '85 340 4 in lijn E98 (61153 op de weg)
> Bedoeld als onderdelenwagen, maar rijdt prima, elk jaar zonder opmerkingen door de apk.
> '85 340 4 in lijn E98 (80897)
> Eigenlijk bedoeld als rijdbare auto, maar blok bagger, rijdt en remt slecht, (beide 340's op zelfde datum 1e toelating en origineel nl)
> 
> Daarnaast nog wat Toyota Celica's met km standen tussen 112k en 210k. (en 2 motorfietsen waar ik te weinig op rij)


Damn!

Ik heb een S70 2.4 met bijna een kwart miljoen op de klok. Nu ongeveer drie jaar mijn daily driver, vind het echt een heerlijk ding maar ben wel weer eens toe aan wat nieuws. Je kent het gevoel 

Dat nieuws kan trouwens ook wat ouds zijn. Zo'n 740 of 240 (of een Saab 900 classic) vind ik ook prachtig.


----------



## MHe225

Wel weinig te zien hier in het cafe - alleen maar praat, geen plaatjes. Daar moet verandering in komen. Hopelijk doet een goed voorbeeld volgen: ik heb vandaag mijn Goede Vrijdag nog beter (lees: leuker) gemaakt door een rondje op mijn jongste ('01) en minst ervaren (32,260 km) motorfiets te gaan rijden. 
'n Oude foto maar wel toepasselijk want ik was vandaag ook eventjes in hetzelfde park waar deze foto is gemaakt om te kijken hoe de Blue Bonnets - Texas State Flower - er bij staan. Niet dus; het is te droog geweest en nog steeds, dus de bloemen komen maar heel mondjesmaat op dit jaar.

View attachment 1028351




Mart said:


> Dat nieuws kan trouwens ook wat ouds zijn. Zo'n 740 of 240 (of een Saab 900 classic) vind ik ook prachtig.


Waarom niet nog een beetje ouder: 164E? 
Vind ik persoonlijk misschien wel de mooiste "moderne" Volvo. De allermooiste Volvo voor mij is de P1800 (gewoon / coupe of de ES sportswagon)

Ron


----------



## Martin_B

Ah, de P1800, erg mooi, en natuurlijk bekend als auto van de Saint!


----------



## T_I

Bidle said:


> Jeetje, kerel wat moet je ermee!??


Opslaan, balen dat ik sinds 2008 nauwelijks tijd heb gehad om er iets mee te doen, plannen maken om er vanaf dit jaar wel druk mee bezig te gaan.



Bidle said:


> Anders geformuleerd ;-) : Wat is er voor jou leuk aan om dergelijke auto's te hebben?


Ik vind het zonde om deze zeldzame wagens naar de stort te brengen. (zeldzaam op de 740/ 940 na dan, dat zijn dagelijkse bakken)
Het is voornamelijk een uitdaging met het niet weg kunnen doen om verschillende redenen:


780 V6: 1e op kenteken in Nederland (van origineel 56 in Nederland geleverde 780's) 
780 diesel: chassis# 170, vermoedelijk oudste in privé bezit ter wereld en een van de weinige uit het 1e modeljaar. 
760 diesel: paar jaar geleden nog maar 3 van in nederland 
340 Rai Special: 750 geleverd, beide zelfde datum op kenteken, 3 serie wordt heel hard erg zeldzaam. 
'73 Celica GT: Bij aanschaf 5 van in Nederland. 
'76 Celica ST: < 25 bekend in Nederland. 
Celica GT4: '87 is van het eerste modeljaar, '89 is origineel geleverd. (van de erg weinig, heb geen aantallen) 

Als ik een liefhebber zou kunnen vinden waar de wagens (excl 780's en '73 celica) heen zouden kunnen, zou ik het voor een aantal zonder na te denken doen, maar vind die nu maar eens in deze markt. Ik heb een nog zeldzamere wagen ('83 760) verkocht binnen de club en daar is een lelijke Amerikaanse neus opgezet en lpg in geklust. (en binnen enkele maanden erna uitgefikt omdat het prutswerk bleek te zijn)

Opslag kost te weinig om ze weg te doen, al baal ik er wel van dat ik er de laatste jaren te weinig tijd voor heb gehad.

De 740 is een dorpel repareer proef project. De '76 Celica heeft 2 dorpels nodig en die wil ik het liefst zelf erin lassen. Dan moet ik wel weten dat ik het kan. (gaat het fout met de 740, dan gaat die leeg naar de stort) De 940 is een voorraad reserve onderdelen voor als de 740 klaar is. (of blijft omdat ik de 740 verprutst heb) Dit is een klus die ik zeker dit jaar wil uitvoeren.



Lester Burnham said:


> Damn!
> 
> Ik heb een S70 2.4 met bijna een kwart miljoen op de klok. Nu ongeveer drie jaar mijn daily driver, vind het echt een heerlijk ding maar ben wel weer eens toe aan wat nieuws. Je kent het gevoel


Nop.  In 2003 de 1e 740 (400,= met achteraf flink defect) gekocht, in 2005 vervangen door een iets luxere 740 (450,= met klein defect), omdat ik het werk niet wilde uitvoeren om de verwarming van de oude te repareren en wat extra luxe in te bouwen en eind 2011 in een 940 (450,= zonder werk, met verse apk) om tijdelijk iets te kunnen rijden om de 740 na 7 ton eindelijk eens van wat achterstallig onderhoud te ontdoen.



Lester Burnham said:


> Dat nieuws kan trouwens ook wat ouds zijn. Zo'n 740 of 240 (of een Saab 900 classic) vind ik ook prachtig.


Toen ik na de 480 (11 maanden in gereden voor er een flinke V in de voorbumper zat, naast een bagger blok, roest in de wielkastranden e.d.) iets anders zocht heb ik naar de 2 en de 7 gekeken. 2 was mij toen al teveel een cult auto. (en dus te duur) Daarna een keer met een vriend een proefrit in een 2 gemaakt en gemerkt dat de keuze voor de 7 voor mij prima was, de 2 komt boven de armsteunen naar binnen (smaller dak) t.o.v. de 7 en ik vind juist de ruime zit van de 7 (en 850/V/S70 classic) prettig. Verder was voor mij de eis (na de celica's) dat de wagen RWD moest zijn. (of 4WD/AWD) Vind ik fijner rijden. Als je van een S70 af komt is een classic 900 wel een leuke. (dan rij je nog steeds achteruit  )

Ach ja, de een heeft wat met horloges, de ander met auto's. (en ik met techniek, dus alles wat ik in handen krijg gaat open, incl solar lampjes waarvan ik er gisteren een 6 tal gerepareerd heb) Elke gek z'n gebrek.


----------



## Bidle

Duidelijk verhaal! Leuk dat de modellen allemaal hun eigen verhaal/achtergrond hebben.
Heb zelf gelukkig niks met auto's en weet er dan ook weinig van af. Op mijn projectje na dan. Dat is maar goed ook want anders zou ik waarschijnlijk een bijbaantje moeten gaan zoeken.


----------



## T_I

Ach, de 780's ben ik in getrouwd. (de V6 was voor ons, de diesel voor m'n moeder met vriend en een geleende blauwe voor m'n schoonouders en oma van m'n vrouw) Dit was onze trouwstoet:










Wagen 1, 3 en 4 komen uit mijn collectie, 2 was geleend van een clublid (die had tijdelijk de 740 mee als vervoer) en wagen 5 is een 1977 Toyota Carina van een vriend van me. Die vriend woont 3 deuren verder en hij is verantwoordelijk voor de verkoop van de 1e hobby wagen aan me. (en heeft me aan een deel van de rest geholpen  )


----------



## Lester Burnham

MHe225 said:


> Waarom niet nog een beetje ouder: 164E?
> Vind ik persoonlijk misschien wel de mooiste "moderne" Volvo. De allermooiste Volvo voor mij is de P1800 (gewoon / coupe of de ES sportswagon)
> 
> Ron


Zeker erg mooi, maar ik wil ook wel een beetje hedendaagse luxe en comfort/snelheid ;-) Misschien dat zo'n 2/740 dan ook geen goed idee is, eigenlijk geen idee, nooit in gereden.



T_I said:


> Toen ik na de 480 (11 maanden in gereden voor er een flinke V in de voorbumper zat, naast een bagger blok, roest in de wielkastranden e.d.) iets anders zocht heb ik naar de 2 en de 7 gekeken. 2 was mij toen al teveel een cult auto. (en dus te duur) Daarna een keer met een vriend een proefrit in een 2 gemaakt en gemerkt dat de keuze voor de 7 voor mij prima was, de 2 komt boven de armsteunen naar binnen (smaller dak) t.o.v. de 7 en ik vind juist de ruime zit van de 7 (en 850/V/S70 classic) prettig. Verder was voor mij de eis (na de celica's) dat de wagen RWD moest zijn. (of 4WD/AWD) Vind ik fijner rijden. Als je van een S70 af komt is een classic 900 wel een leuke. (dan rij je nog steeds achteruit  )


Ghehe ;-)

Ik had hiervoor trouwens een Mercedes, toen dus wel RWD, was ook af en toe wel eens leuk in de sneeuw.

Is zo'n 740 trouwens ook wat verfijnder/comfortabeler dan een 240?


----------



## GEISHA

Mag ik ook mijn (hobby) auto voorstellen, het is een Rolls Royce Silver Shadow II uit 1978.
Een 6,7 ltr. V8, en hij loopt 2 op 11. Nieuw gespoten, Caribbean Blue met zwart Everflex roof, origineel, in zeer goede staat, met geschiedenis.
Rijdt als een Rolls Royce. De kenteken platen zijn showplaten die ik in Engeland heb laten maken.


----------



## Martin_B

Wat een prachtige auto, die Silver Shadow :-!
(en ik zie dat hij nog zwaarder is dan mijn auto ;-) )


----------



## Bidle

Martin_B said:


> Wat een prachtige auto, die Silver Shadow :-!
> (en ik zie dat hij nog zwaarder is dan mijn auto ;-) )


Idd erg mooi!! Echte klassieker.:-!


----------



## T_I

Lester Burnham said:


> Ghehe ;-)
> 
> Ik had hiervoor trouwens een Mercedes, toen dus wel RWD, was ook af en toe wel eens leuk in de sneeuw.
> 
> Is zo'n 740 trouwens ook wat verfijnder/comfortabeler dan een 240?


Ik vind van wel, standaard met stuurbekrachtiging ipv zonder, alles net even iets doorontwikkeld (vooral de stoelen) e.d. Je kan ook een 940 kiezen, maakt eigenlijk niet uit. (iets ander dashboard, neus iets anders vergeleken met de oude 7, sedan andere kont) Het verschil zit 'm echter in het uiterlijk, qua rijgedrag/zit comfort merk ik geen verschil.


----------



## MHe225

MHe225 said:


> Ard, heb jij een foto en meer detail van de 4-takt (zo te zien) modelbouw motor in bovenstaande foto?





Bidle said:


> ... Heb nagenoeg dezelfde hobby's ....



Dat mag je wel zeggen - bovenstaande vraag was niet helemaal zonder reden:









Wat minder geavanceerde model-motoren dan jouw OS, maar toch. Rechts m'n '56 Webra 1,5 cc en links m'n '74 Super Tigre 2,5 cc - beide zijn 2-takt diesels. Heb ik toch een aantal jaren heel leuk mee gespeeld. Mijn vader heeft de Webra nieuw gekocht, tamelijk kort voordat hij en m'n moeder trouwden, vrijwel meteen in de kinderen en bij gevolg nooit gebruikt. Ik heb deze motor in '72 of '73 voor de eerste keer gestart. Ik heb zelfs nog 2 van de vliegtuigen uit die tijd - hebben diverse verhuizingen overleefd (Alkmaar -> Arnhem -> Hengelo -> Naaldwijk -> Rijswijk -> Texas)









Ron


----------



## Bidle

MHe225 said:


> Dat mag je wel zeggen - bovenstaande vraag was niet helemaal zonder reden:
> 
> View attachment 1049258
> 
> 
> Wat minder geavanceerde model-motoren dan jouw OS, maar toch. Rechts m'n '56 Webra 1,5 cc en links m'n '74 Super Tigre 2,5 cc - beide zijn 2-takt diesels. Heb ik toch een aantal jaren heel leuk mee gespeeld. Mijn vader heeft de Webra nieuw gekocht, tamelijk kort voordat hij en m'n moeder trouwden, vrijwel meteen in de kinderen en bij gevolg nooit gebruikt. Ik heb deze motor in '72 of '73 voor de eerste keer gestart. Ik heb zelfs nog 2 van de vliegtuigen uit die tijd - hebben diverse verhuizingen overleefd (Alkmaar -> Arnhem -> Hengelo -> Naaldwijk -> Rijswijk -> Texas)
> 
> View attachment 1049271
> 
> 
> Ron


Hoe gaaf!!!

Ben zelf gisteravond laat terug gekomen uit Italië, moet eerst nog even naar onze zuiderburen. Zodra ik terug ben zal ik even kijken naar modelnr. ed.

edit;
Net even gekeken en het is een OS FS 26.


----------



## MHe225

Lester Burnham said:


> Ik durf het bijna niet te vragen, maar hoe is het met jullie viervoeter?
> 
> 
> MHe225 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Georgie is een vechtster en hele taaie rakker. Levensverwachting was 3 - 6 maanden en vorige week heeft ze maand 8 afgetikt. Het wordt wel allemaal minder, kortere wandelingen, minder zwemmen, minder spelen en meer slapen en meer / vaker pijnstillers. Maar ze is nog steeds heel vrolijk en levenslustig, eet goed en met plezier, heeft meer goede dan slechte dagen en als ze zichtbaar unhappy / uncomfortable is, doen de pijnstillers wonderen en moet je haar na een 1/2 uur zelfs afremmen en tegen zichzelf beschermen. Hopelijk houdt ze dit op deze manier nog een hele tijd vol.
Click to expand...

Excuses - ik realiseer mij dat dit het Nederlands hoekje is, maar kan mij er niet toe zetten onderstaande nog een keer, maar dan in knap Nederlands, te schrijven:

Georgie's pain medication was no longer effective, her happiness fading and quality of life rapidly diminishing. She has fought a courageous fight and outlived her expectancy by some 8+ months. Georgie was the sweetest and happiest dog we know, a great sister for Paulien and today she has started her journey to the Rainbow Bridge.

Rest in peace, Georgie and thank you for the time spent with us.


----------



## Martin_B

Sterkte Ron!


----------



## Bidle

MHe225 said:


> Excuses - ik realiseer mij dat dit het Nederlands hoekje is, maar kan mij er niet toe zetten onderstaande nog een keer, maar dan in knap Nederlands, te schrijven:
> 
> Georgie's pain medication was no longer effective, her happiness fading and quality of life rapidly diminishing. She has fought a courageous fight and outlived her expectancy by some 8+ months. Georgie was the sweetest and happiest dog we know, a great sister for Paulien and today she has started her journey to the Rainbow Bridge.
> 
> Rest in peace, Georgie and thank you for the time spent with us.
> 
> View attachment 1054634


Sterkte kerel!! 
Koester de vele mooie herinneringen.


----------



## merl

gecondoleerd Ron en veel sterkte!


----------



## Dimer

Gecondoleerd Ron en Anneke!


----------



## T_I

Gecondoleerd inderdaad.

Wij hebben hier helaas gisteren te horen gekregen dat de oma van m'n vrouw is overleden.


----------



## Martin_B

T_I said:


> Wij hebben hier helaas gisteren te horen gekregen dat de oma van m'n vrouw is overleden.


Wat vervelend, gecondoleerd. Hoe oud iemand ook is geworden, of je er rekening mee houdt of niet, het blijft verdrietig en een gemis. Sterkte!

Groeten,

Martin


----------



## MHe225

Martin_B said:


> Wat vervelend, gecondoleerd. Hoe oud iemand ook is geworden, of je er rekening mee houdt of niet, het blijft verdrietig en een gemis. Sterkte!


+1

Daar kan ik eigenlijk niet zo heel veel aan toevoegen. Het is een gemis en het is altijd het moeilijkst voor de achterblijvers.
Sterkte.

Ron


----------



## Bidle

Sterkte met het verlies!


----------



## merl

gecondoleerd en sterkte met jullie verlies!


----------



## T_I

Bedankt, vandaag een dagje regelwerk (hond ergens onderbrengen, e.d.) zodat dat we morgen naar de uitvaart kunnen. (en vanavond afscheid nemen)


----------



## ramses_02

Gecondoleerd!


----------



## Dimer

hallo


----------



## T_I

Dimer said:


> hallo


Hoi.


----------



## Erik11

Volgens mij is dit niet het meest geschikte subtopic, maar om hier nu een nieuw topic voor te openen..

Ik ben langzaam de knoop door aan het hakken om een tweedehands seamaster aan te gaan schaffen. Qua budget wil ik eigelijk rond, liefst net onder de 1000 euro blijven. Natuurlijk heb ik al her en der gekeken en het probleem is eigelijk dat er teveel aanbod is op zowel marktplaats als ebay. Op marktplaats zal ik echter nooit snel een dergelijk horloge aanschaffen, maar ebay werkt natuurlijk wel met feedback en het aanbod is natuurlijk riant.

Mijn vraag, waar moet je echt op letten om je voor imitatie te behoeden? Ik ben hier normaal redelijk goed in, maar met een dergelijk populair model kan het geen kwaad om wat extra tips in te winnen. 

Alvast bedankt!


----------



## Bidle

Hoi Erik,

Er zijn veel soorten Seamasters. Welke heb je op het oog!? 
Verder kijk ook even op Chrono24.com daar zitten ook veel serieuze aanbieders, maar zelfs daar kom je ook soms verkeerder lieden tegen. Mocht je er eentje tegenkomen in Nederland bij een particulier, dan kun je altijd afspreken bij een lokale horlogemaker om er even naar te kijken. De meeste juweliers kunnen ook wel een nepper van een echte onderscheiden, maar lang niet allemaal.

Succes!!


----------



## Erik11

Bedankt voor je reactie. ik wil graag een 300m met blauwe dail en bezel. Dan natuurlijk nog de afweging quartz of automaat. Ik ga op jacht


----------



## Martin_B

Erik11 said:


> Bedankt voor je reactie. ik wil graag een 300m met blauwe dail en bezel. Dan natuurlijk nog de afweging quartz of automaat. Ik ga op jacht


De quartz is meestal nogal een stuk goedkoper dan de automaat, dus dat moet kunnen onder de €1000. Voor de automatische versie ben ik bang dat je het budget wat moet oprekken.

Succes met de jacht :-!


----------



## Erik11

Thanks!

Ik heb ondertussen een mooie gevonden via Chrono24:

https://www.chrono24.nl/omega/seamster-300m-diver--id2369748.htm?id=2369748&picnum=3&tab=details

Enige nadeel is dat ie geen papieren heeft.. Dit is natuurlijk met name van belang als ik m eens zou willen verkopen, maar het lijkt me toch dat de verkopende partij er op z'n minst een kwitantie bij kan doen.

Afweging quartz/automaat vind ik een lastige. Aangezien er een date aanwezig is heb ik bij een automaat geen zin om deze steeds goed te moeten zetten. Qua quartz weet ik niet hoe een batterijwissel in dit segment in zijn werk gaat eigelijk? Komt hier veel meer bij kijken?


----------



## Martin_B

Erik11 said:


> Thanks!
> 
> Ik heb ondertussen een mooie gevonden via Chrono24:
> 
> https://www.chrono24.nl/omega/seamster-300m-diver--id2369748.htm?id=2369748&picnum=3&tab=details
> 
> Enige nadeel is dat ie geen papieren heeft.. Dit is natuurlijk met name van belang als ik m eens zou willen verkopen, maar het lijkt me toch dat de verkopende partij er op z'n minst een kwitantie bij kan doen.
> 
> Afweging quartz/automaat vind ik een lastige. Aangezien er een date aanwezig is heb ik bij een automaat geen zin om deze steeds goed te moeten zetten. Qua quartz weet ik niet hoe een batterijwissel in dit segment in zijn werk gaat eigelijk? Komt hier veel meer bij kijken?


Had je gezien dat dit de midsize (36mm) is? De 'normale' is iets van 41mm.
Qua batterijwissel is de batterij op zich niet het probleem. Maar hij moet daarna wel weer goed waterdicht worden gemaakt. Dat kost meestal wat extra. Maar vergeleken met regulier servicen van een mechanisch horloge zal dit wel meevallen.

Ik moet zeggen dat nu ik even een beetje rondkijk, dat €1000 misschien toch wat optimistisch is. Ik zit nog met de prijzen van een paar jaar geleden in mijn hoofd, en de quartz wordt inmiddels niet meer gemaakt zover ik begrepen heb. Dat drijft de prijzen vaak op.


----------



## Bidle

Net ook even gekeken en zal inderdaad krap worden.
Als ik jou was zou ik nog even doorsparen! 

Quartz vs mechanisch,... tja gewoon doen wat je gevoel zegt. Beide is leuk en het is maar wat voor waarde je eraan hecht.


----------



## Erik11

Bedankt weer voor jullie advies. Ik kwam deze tegen op mp:

Marktplaats.nl - Omega Seamaster Professional Diver Chronograaf - Horloges | Heren

Voor een horloge uit 98 vind ik deze erg goed uitzien. Kan iemand iets zinnigs zeggen voor wat betreft echtheid? Het blijft natuurlijk marktplaats..


----------



## Bidle

Erik11 said:


> Bedankt weer voor jullie advies. Ik kwam deze tegen op mp:
> 
> Marktplaats.nl - Omega Seamaster Professional Diver Chronograaf - Horloges | Heren
> 
> Voor een horloge uit 98 vind ik deze erg goed uitzien. Kan iemand iets zinnigs zeggen voor wat betreft echtheid? Het blijft natuurlijk marktplaats..


Ziet er goed uit, zou wel papieren van de beurt vragen, enkel vermoed ik dat deze nog wel gaat stijgen qua prijs!


----------



## Erik11

Bedankt weer voor de reacties:

Inmiddels weer een gegadigde gevonden, alleen jammer dat m'n spaans niet voldoende is en dat het bij 1 of andere pawn shop vandaan komt:

Omega Seamaster Professional 300M Chronometer - Joyeria New York

Kan iemand er iets zinnings over zeggen?


----------



## Erik11

Hi kenners 

Kunnen jullie hier iets over zeggen:

http://www.ebay.nl/itm/121132640815?ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1423.l2649

Alvast bedankt!


----------



## GeneH

*Golf (de sport)*

Gegroet,

Eerst en vooral, ik ben nieuw hier dus ik heb absoluut geen benul of dergelijke topics (niet horloge gerelateerd) in dit forum mogen worden geopend?

Anyway, zijn hier beoefenaars van de fantatische sport golf?

Ikzelf (27j) speel dit sinds mijn 10 jaar en al enkele keren clubkampioen geworden onder de -21 jarigen.

Al 17 jaar lid op de club te Brasschaat.

Huidige handicap = 14.9 (echter al 8 jaar geen competitie gespeeld dus handicap is blijven steken).

Heb mij vorig jaar nieuw setje clubs gekocht en volop bezig. Hopelijk vind ik ergens tijd om de zondagse competitie te spelen.

Voordeel, op de golf lopen er heel wat mensen rond met ettelijke fortuinen en dat vertaalt zich in dikke bakken op de parking en peperdure horloges rond de pols. Ik begin er meer en meer op te letten en al enkele pareltjes de revue zien passeren. (Chopard, Franck Muller, Jaeger Le Coultre en volgens mij een Audemars Piquet vol met diamantjes)

Indien ervaringen in de golfwereld, dan lees ik ze met alle plezier!

Mvg


----------



## boeing767

*Re: Golf (de sport)*

Welkom!

Ik heb geen idee of topics die niet horloge gerelateerd hierin geopend mogen worden, maar ja waar moeten we deze vraag anders stellen in het Nederlands/Vlaams ;-)

Zelf ben ik sinds dit jaar begonnen met golfen (samen met mijn vriendin). Zitten dicht tegen onze GVB aan. Wij reizen nogal vaak en het valt mij altijd op dat ze in het buitenland prachtige golfbanen hebben, maar jah spelen mag nooit zonder papiertje :think:. Dus dit jaar hadden wij besloten om maar is voor onze GVB te gaan. Helemaal onbekend met golf was ik niet, want mijn ouders hebben jaren aan golf gedaan dus ik ging als kind af en toe wel is mee (met afslaan). Ik speel gewoon met een simpel op maat gemaakt Skymax set bij golfclub Bentwoud.

Ik heb dus (nog) weinig contacten op de golfclub, maar daarnaast doe ik al wel jaren aan zweefvliegen en daar zie ik bij sommige mensen inderdaad wel de mooiste horloges voorbij komen. Heel opvallend, bijna altijd Seiko's, Hamiltons of een Breitlings. Ik doe tegendraads met een Laco B-uhren en een Citizen Skyhawk :-d.


----------



## GeneH

*Re: Golf (de sport)*

Golfbanen in het buitenland of in de BeNe zijn dacht en nacht verschil jammer genoeg.

Zonder je GVB mag je idd nergens spelen, zelf heb ik al het genoegen mogen hebben om in landen als Marokko, Portugal, Spanje, Amerika en Schotland te spelen. Met als kleppers Augusta te Washington (thuisbasis van hét tornooi The Masters) en St-Andrews te Schotland (één van wereldsbekendste club met 7 golfbanen waaronder the Old Course waar al in de jaren 1400 op wordt gegolfd)

Ik speel steevast met een horloge van €20, na het golfen verander ik van horloge. =)


----------



## Bidle

*Re: Golf (de sport)*

Lijkt me een prima aanvulling voor in het café. 

Café Calibré


----------



## Martin_B

*Re: Golf (de sport)*



Bidle said:


> Lijkt me een prima aanvulling voor in het café.
> 
> Café Calibré


Of we maken het horloge gerelateerd, door ons af te vragen hoe slecht de afslag is voor een mechanisch horloge (ofwel-> heel slecht) 

Maar ik zal even kijken of ik het topic in het Café kan 'mergen' straks.

Groeten,

Martin


----------



## GeneH

*Re: Golf (de sport)*



Martin_B said:


> Of we maken het horloge gerelateerd, door ons af te vragen hoe slecht de afslag is voor een mechanisch horloge (ofwel-> heel slecht)
> 
> Maar ik zal even kijken of ik het topic in het Café kan 'mergen' straks.
> 
> Groeten,
> 
> Martin


Geen probleem hoor waar het staat, mijn inziens toch weinig respons om er een volwaardig topic van te maken 

Is idd zeer slecht voor een horloge, vandaar ik steeds een spotgoedkoop horloge rond doe.


----------



## boeing767

*Re: Golf (de sport)*



GeneH said:


> Is idd zeer slecht voor een horloge, vandaar ik steeds een spotgoedkoop horloge rond doe.


Ik kan me voorstellen dat zo'n klap niet geweldig is voor het mechanische uurwerk. Kon mij een tijdje terug ergens anders ook zo'n topic herinneren (geen idee of dat via watchuseek was), maar daar gaf een horlogemaker aan dat hij dat al jaren deed en niks aan het uurwerk zag (geen versnelde slijtage)?!? Zijn hier echt mensen die problemen hebben ondervonden met hun uurwerk door golf? Zie verschillende professionals toch ook met mooie klokjes spelen (wellicht dus maar voor een aantal wedstrijden :-d ).

Ik denk dat een gemiddeld uurwerk meer lijdt in sportvliegtuigjes bij het trekken van hoge positieve G-krachten dan door een balletje wat even een hoge piekbelasting geeft, immers bij een mooie swing wordt de energie ook gelijk weer afgegeven. Al mijn uurwerken hebben mijn getrokken g-krachten met zweefvliegen prima overleefd en dan hebben we het zeker niet alleen over rechtlijnige vluchten ;-) en ik moet toegeven dat mijn spieren dan toch vaak meer lijden dan met golf.

Iemand die een onderbouwde uitleg kan geven :-!?


----------



## Bidle

*Re: Golf (de sport)*

Ik golf zelf al jaren en altijd met een horloge om, nooit problemen gehad. Heeft natuurlijk ook met het soort uurwerk te maken en natuurlijk of je vaak in de grond slaat,... ;-)

Daarnaast meerdere mensen in mijn omgeving die golfen met een horloge om.


----------



## merl

Vroeger veel gegolfd, stond toen 2 a 3x per week op de baan. Speelde competitie en had hcp 10.
Daarna volledig er mee gestopt.

Sinds enkele jaren golf ik weer maar dan meer voor de gezelligheid. Heb wel weer een hcp gehaald die laag genoeg is om op alle banen in Nl te mogen spelen.
Ik speel misschien 5 tot 7 keer per jaar.
Moet wel binnenkort beginnen aan mijn eerste rondjes van 2013 om mijn hcp actief te houden 

Een horloge draag ik niet tijdens het golfen.


----------



## GeneH

10 hcp hebben en dan toch stoppen...foei! 

Mijn doel is om terug actief beginnen deelnemen aan competitie en single hcp te halen! Gisteren 18 holes gespeeld en 2 boven par geëindigd. Ni slecht, maar kan beter!


----------



## Bidle

Nu we het toch over golfen hebben, wat vinden we van deze:


: Seamaster Aqua Terra Golf

Vind hem zelf erg geslaagd!!

Dan nog deze, maar die vind ik minder. Helemaal niet slecht, maar toch minder.
http://www.omegawatches.com/collect...sentation/seamaster-aqua-terra-captains-watch


----------



## vanhessche

De Golf heb ik even omgehad toen ik mijn AT ging uitkiezen. Wel mooi die groene details, maar is enkel in de grotere 41.5 mm verkrijgbaar, net wat te groot voor mijn pols (ik heb de 38.5 mm). De Captain vind ikzelf ook minder geslaagd. Maar ik vind eigenlijk alle AT's met een witte dial niet zo mooi.


----------



## Bidle

vanhessche said:


> De Golf heb ik even omgehad toen ik mijn AT ging uitkiezen. Wel mooi die groene details, maar is enkel in de grotere 41.5 mm verkrijgbaar, net wat te groot voor mijn pols (ik heb de 38.5 mm). De Captain vind ikzelf ook minder geslaagd. Maar ik vind eigenlijk alle AT's met een witte dial niet zo mooi.


Denk dat ik ook voor jouw versie was gegaan of heel misschien de blauwe,..... Enkel omdat ik weet dat het niet gaat vervelen, omdat ik nog een paar horloges heb om te wisselen. ;-)


----------



## vanhessche

Wel, mocht de 41.5mm mij gepast hebben ging inderdaad ook niet de Golf gekocht hebben waarschijnlijk. Ook de kwestie van, het is misschien mooi voor even, maar binnen x-aantal jaar moet het ook nog naar mijn zin zijn


----------



## Martin_B

Hmm, ligt het aan mij, of..? Ik dacht meteen MilGauss toen ik de 'golf' zag. Puur de kleurstelling?


----------



## Bidle

Denk dat het aan jou ligt!

Hier twee foto's van mijn Milgaus's/Milgaussen,.... 


Rolex Milgaus wit 04 by Bidle, on Flickr


Rolex Milgaus zwart 02 by Bidle, on Flickr


----------



## MHe225

Grappig, die witte MilGauss - is dat een hommage aan de Bernhardt Binnacle Anchor? ;-) / :-d









Als je ze zo bij elkaar ziet, is het gelijk een heel stuk minder. 't Is trouwens de schuld van meneer Mart, de (ex?) moderator meneer, dat deze in mijn collectie is beland. En om het helemaal leuk te maken: LE # 225/500

Ron


----------



## Martin_B

Bidle said:


> Denk dat het aan jou ligt!
> 
> Hier twee foto's van mijn Milgaus's/Milgaussen,....


Ja, ik zie het. Het was puur de zwart met groene accenten associatie. En dan had ik denk ik ook nog een Bamford of andere PVD versie in het achterhoofd zweven:


----------



## Bidle

Martin_B said:


> Ja, ik zie het. Het was puur de zwart met groene accenten associatie. En dan had ik denk ik ook nog een Bamford of andere PVD versie in het achterhoofd zweven:


Hoop voor je dat die het achterhoofd inmiddels heeft verlaten; Wat een nachtmerrie!


----------



## Martin_B

Bidle said:


> Hoop voor je dat die het achterhoofd inmiddels heeft verlaten; Wat een nachtmerrie!


Het kan erger hoor ;-)

















Sorry voor de 'on-topic' in het café ;-)


----------



## Bidle

Ik weet het,.... helaas, maar wat mij betreft past dit prima in het off-topic gedeelte. ;-)


----------



## GuySie

Stiekem vind ik de babyblauwe Daytona heel erg vet 

Overigens draag ik al een week helemaal geen horloges... Heb mijn rechterpols vorig weekend gebroken  die is gisteren operatief rechtgezet, en er kracht mee zetten wordt hem nog even niet. Horloges omdoen dus ook niet :')


----------



## GeneH

GuySie said:


> Stiekem vind ik de babyblauwe Daytona heel erg vet
> 
> Overigens draag ik al een week helemaal geen horloges... Heb mijn rechterpols vorig weekend gebroken  die is gisteren operatief rechtgezet, en er kracht mee zetten wordt hem nog even niet. Horloges omdoen dus ook niet :')


Je horloge aan je linkerpols dragen -_-


----------



## GuySie

Daar draag ik ze altijd op, maar je kunt geen horloge omdoen met 1 hand


----------



## GeneH

GuySie said:


> Daar draag ik ze altijd op, maar je kunt geen horloge omdoen met 1 hand


tuurlijk wel! Je legt je horloge op je knie zodat ze vastklemt tss je pols en knie/bil en hopla, in't gaatje en klaar!


----------



## GuySie

GeneH said:


> tuurlijk wel! Je legt je horloge op je knie zodat ze vastklemt tss je pols en knie/bil en hopla, in't gaatje en klaar!


Dan heb je nog steeds je tegenovergestelde hand nodig...


----------



## T_I

GuySie said:


> Dan heb je nog steeds je tegenovergestelde hand nodig...


Dat wordt dan rechts dragen. Isse simpel.

En vast best wel pijnlijk, doe bij nader inzien maar niet. Tijd voor een zakhorloge. (of je gsm als zakhorloge gebruiken)


----------



## Martin_B

;-)

Maar serieus, beterschap! :-!


----------



## Bidle

Idd sterkte met de pols, maar het horloge omdoen dat moet toch geen probleem zijn. Heb het zelf vaak genoeg met enkel me linkerhand voor elkaar moeten krijgen. Vouwsluitingen zijn een eitje en lederen bandjes op je borst klemmen met een beetje hulp van je kin/mond en voila!!

Waar een wil is,..


----------



## MHe225

GuySie said:


> ... Heb mijn rechterpols vorig weekend gebroken  die is gisteren operatief rechtgezet, .....


Oh jongen, dat is niet goed .... hoe heb je dat voor elkaar gekregen? 
Sterkte hier mee en hopelijk heelt je pols snel en volkomen.

Ron


----------



## GuySie

T_I said:


> Dat wordt dan rechts dragen. Isse simpel.
> 
> En vast best wel pijnlijk, doe bij nader inzien maar niet. Tijd voor een zakhorloge. (of je gsm als zakhorloge gebruiken)


Toevallig ligt er nu een zakhorloge van me ter reparatie bij mijn horlogemaker... Binnenkort maar eens navragen hoe het daar mee staat idd 

Ben achterover uitgegleden bij een 90s party vorig weekend, niet m'n beste move ever...


----------



## Lester Burnham

GuySie said:


> Toevallig ligt er nu een zakhorloge van me ter reparatie bij mijn horlogemaker... Binnenkort maar eens navragen hoe het daar mee staat idd
> 
> Ben achterover uitgegleden bij een 90s party vorig weekend, niet m'n beste move ever...


Altijd gevaarlijk, op een spekgladde vloer hakken op charlie lownoise ;-)

Beterschap Guy! Mooie gelegenheid om eBay nog eens af te struinen naar een zesdehands Molnija ofzo


----------



## Bidle

GuySie said:


> Toevallig ligt er nu een zakhorloge van me ter reparatie bij mijn horlogemaker... Binnenkort maar eens navragen hoe het daar mee staat idd
> 
> Ben achterover uitgegleden bij een 90s party vorig weekend, niet m'n beste move ever...


Op een 90s party?? Wat is dat? ;-)

Sterkte met de spierpijn! Zelf gisteren van de trap gevallen en heb nu ook spierpijn, dus voel je gesterkt.


----------



## GuySie

Bidle said:


> Op een 90s party?? Wat is dat? ;-)


Is van na jouw tijd dude 



> Sterkte met de spierpijn! Zelf gisteren van de trap gevallen en heb nu ook spierpijn, dus voel je gesterkt.


Haha thanks  maar I wish dat het spierpijn was... Dit is botpijn  ze hebben gaten geboord en met plaat en schroeven de boel weer aan elkaar gemaakt. Dacht dat dat wel mee zou vallen maar mn lichaam vindt het maar een suboptimale oplossing en laat dat flink weten.


----------



## MHe225

Bidle said:


> .... Zelf gisteren van de trap gevallen ....


We / jullie zijn wel bezig - uitkijken, hoor. Ik zag vorig jaar de statistieken van hoeveel mensen jaarlijks van de trap vallen en daar blijvend letsel aan over houden of zelfs overlijden. Schrikbarend (en ontnuchterend). Moet zeggen dat de "typisch Nederlandse trap" daar ook wel toe uitnodigt. En als er dan ook nog een loper met (losse) roeden op ligt .....
Ook jij sterkte met het herstel, Ard.


GuySie said:


> ... Dit is botpijn  ze hebben gaten geboord en met plaat en schroeven de boel weer aan elkaar gemaakt. Dacht dat dat wel mee zou vallen maar mn lichaam vindt het maar een suboptimale oplossing en laat dat flink weten.


Oei, dat was dan meer dan "zomaar" je pols gebroken en jouw beschrijving roept herinneringen op. Ikzelf heb anderhalf jaar een vrij zware metalen plaat in mijn been gehad en ik kon niet wachten tot die er eindelijk weer uitging. Noodzakelijk, dat wel, maar ook buitengewoon irritant.

Anneke heeft een aanzienlijk lichtere plaat (composiet) in haar onderarm. Deze is permanent; volgens de arts levert weer openmaken en verwijderen meer stress en trauma dan voordeel op, dus zijn voorkeur was (is) om deze te laten zitten. 
Nu zo'n 13 jaar later heeft Anneke er eigenlijk geen weet meer van.

Gaan jouw plaat (metaal, composiet?) en schroeven uiteindelijk weer uit je pols? Het went wel, hoor; wat jij nu voelt is meer het bovengenoemde stress en trauma van de operatie, duwen en trekken, boren, snijden en weer dichtmaken.
Sterkte!!

Ron


----------



## Dimer

Lekker bezig mannen 

Ik heb pijn aan m'n grote teen, gekneusd ofzo, geen idee hoe.. telt dat ook?


----------



## MHe225

Ja hoor, Dimer. Niet zo handig ..... Daarom ga ik ook niet bekennen dat ik 3 maanden geleden de tweede teen van rechts aan mijn rechtervoet gebroken heb. Helaas is de zwelling nog steeds niet 100% weggetrokken en blijft deze teen gevoelig. Buiten dat levert het geen hinder op en heb sindsdien toch een paar honderd km hard gelopen. Ik heb foto's, maar wil jullie eetlust niet bederven.

Groeten, of, om bij onze Zwitserse en Oostenrijkse vrienden te spreken: _Hals- und Beinbruch _|>

Ron


----------



## MHe225

*Café Calibré - de gebeten hond en de top-dog*

En om dan toch maar bij het honden- (zie de Wat draag je draad) en niet-zo-handig (zie hierboven) thema te blijven: 
na het verhuizen etc. en avondeten ging ik nog een rondje met Paulien wandelen. Nog maar net weg werd zij door een loslopende Schnauzer te grazen genomen. Deze heeft inmiddels flinke hoofdpijn maar heeft tevens ook aanzienlijke schade aangericht.

Dit resulteerde voor ons in een tripje naar de Animal Emergency Clinic en we hebben Paulien daar moeten achterlaten. Wij dachten aanvankelijk nog "paar hechtingen" maar de dienstdoende arts constateerde meer schade en vond een ingrijpendere operatie nodig. Deze zou in de kleine uurtjes van de nacht uitgevoerd worden en we kregen rond 3 uur (in de ochtend) het verlossende telefoontje: de operatie was goed verlopen en Paulien stond alweer op 4 poten. Maar ze wilden haar nog eventjes ter observatie houden.

Uiteindelijk zijn wij haar rond 5 uur gaan ophalen. De gaatjes (punctures) in haar nek moeten vanzelf helen, haar flank vereiste meer werk. Daar zitten nu 10 (lastig tellen) hechtingen in. Paulien is duidelijk niet zichzelf - wij evenmin. Het zal allemaal wel weer even duren voordat we hier overheen zijn. Het belangrijkste is dat ze weer thuis is en gerepareerd; de rest is een kwestie van tijd.

Dus geef ik jullie nu Paulien, de gebeten hond en de IWC Portuguese Automatic, top-dog van mijn collectie:















Werk ze allemaal van de week.
Ron


----------



## Martin_B

*Re: Café Calibré - de gebeten hond en de top-dog*

Inmiddels weer terug van een weekje weg in duitseland, waar tegen eerdere berichten in geen WIFI bleek te zijn, dus ik loop wat achter :-(

Een boel ellende hier op het forum. Zelf weet ik ook maar al te goed dat een paar treden missen op een trap ingrijpende gevolgen kan hebben:



Beterschap allemaal :-!


----------



## T_I

*Re: Café Calibré - de gebeten hond en de top-dog*

Sterkte allen. In dergelijke gevallen is zo'n top ding niets meer dan een duur prul. Beterschap voor Paulien.

Edit: en Martin, jij ook beterschap.


----------



## Martin_B

*Re: Café Calibré - de gebeten hond en de top-dog*



T_I said:


> Edit: en Martin, jij ook beterschap.


Sorry, ik was niet helemaal duidelijk. Mijn gebroken enkel stamt al weer van 3 jaar terug, hoewel de 'ritssluiting' nog altijd duidelijk zichtbaar is.


----------



## Lester Burnham

*Re: Café Calibré - de gebeten hond en de top-dog*

Nou Ron dat is me dan wel weer even schrikken zeg!

Heel veel beterschap jullie drietjes!


----------



## Dimer

*Re: Café Calibré - de gebeten hond en de top-dog*

Oh Ron, dat is heel erg! Ik hoop dat ze er helemaal overheen komt!


----------



## T_I

*Re: Café Calibré - de gebeten hond en de top-dog*



Martin_B said:


> Sorry, ik was niet helemaal duidelijk. Mijn gebroken enkel stamt al weer van 3 jaar terug, hoewel de 'ritssluiting' nog altijd duidelijk zichtbaar is.


En de datum staat nog wel op de foto... Ik niet wakker. (Druk aan het shoppen voor een one hander...)


----------



## Dimer

*Re: Café Calibré - de gebeten hond en de top-dog*


My NSX by Alexis Goure by dimervansanten, on Flickr


----------



## MHe225

*Re: Café Calibré - Dimer's NSX*

Gave foto, Dimer |>
Met nieuwe (=ruil) motor en op tijd voor de race? Zo ja, hoe was / ging het?

Ron

PS - concludeer ik terecht uit je signature dat de Vintage Ingenieur weg is?


----------



## GeneH

*Re: Café Calibré - Dimer's NSX*

Specs van de wagen?


----------



## Dimer

*Re: Café Calibré - Dimer's NSX*



MHe225 said:


> Gave foto, Dimer |>
> Met nieuwe (=ruil) motor en op tijd voor de race? Zo ja, hoe was / ging het?
> 
> Ron
> 
> PS - concludeer ik terecht uit je signature dat de Vintage Ingenieur weg is?


Nieuwe motor zit erin, maar hij loopt nog niet.. Electra issues.. De startmotor slaat niet aan, maar hij doet het wel. Het lijkt erop dat het startrelais geen stroom krijgt. Dus wellicht is het hoofdrelais kapot. Accu is goed en ook op de motor krijgt ie gewoon 12V. Dus vanavond nieuw hoofdrelais proberen. Gedoe allemaal weer! En maandag moet ie naar de dyno, want deze motor draait hogere compressie. Dus ik kan niet op de huidige map gaan rijden. Als ie rijdt zijn we ook nog niet klaar. Er moet nog een killswitch in, sleepoog aan de voorkant moet vast (er moet uberhaupt nog een sleeppunt gemaakt worden), nieuwe remmen en gordels monteren (moeten nog binnen komen), onderkant van de auto moet dicht en interieur moet worden afgewerkt (deurpanelen maken enzo). En op 5&6 oktober gaan moet ie rijden. Dus geen zorgen, komt allemaal goed 

P.S. Ja klopt! Voor een stuk minder dan ik had gewild, maar het ging nu te lang duren.



GeneH said:


> Specs van de wagen?


400pk @ 400Nm, dit is ongeveer wat er aan is gedaan:

*Engine*

CT Engineering Supercharger
CT Engineering Oil Pump
AEM EMS ECU
550cc Injectors
Walbro 255 LPH Fuel Pump
Science of Speed Fuel Pump Power Distribution Kit
CT Engineering Fuel Pressure Regulator
Custom High Boost Pulley
Wiseco/SOS 9:5:1 Pistons
Science of Speed Forged Valves
Science of Speed Dual Valve Spring Kit
Science of Speed Titanium Valve Spring Retainers
Science of Speed Dual Valve Spring Base Set
Science of Speed Lost Motion Assembly Kit
MLS Head Gaskets
ARP Head Stud Kit
CT Engineering Adjustable Cam Gears
Power Enterprises Timing Belt
Science of Speed Damper Pulley Shield
Dali Racing Coolant Tank
SFS Silicone Coolant Hoses
Gruppe M Kevlar Intake
Downforce Intake Scoop
Super Taitec C3 Model 2 Exhaust
CT Engineering Headers (graphite heat wrapped)
CT Engineering Test Pipes
Exedy Ceramic Twin Plate Clutch
Science of Speed Oil Pan Baffle

*Exterior*

Taitec JGTC 2000 Front Bumper
Custom Carbon Splitter
Seibon Carbon Louvered Hood
Taitec JGTC 2000 Rear Fenders
Taitec GT500 Carbon Wing
Yokota JGTC Front Fenders
Marga Hills Side Skirts
Gruppe M Carbon Side Vents
Downforce Carbon GT Diffuser
Downforce Carbon Decklid
Downforce Carbon Bezel
Plastics4Performance Rear Hatch
Plastics4Performance Side Windows
Plastics4Performance Partition Window
Takata Tow Straps
CarSkin Pro Matte Red Wrap

*Suspension*

KW V3 Clubsport Coilovers
Dali Racing Race Front Swaybar
Cedar Ridge Fabrication Heavy Duty Toe Links
Cedar Ridge Fabrication Heavy Duty Beam Bearings
Cedar Ridge Fabrication Compliance Clamps
Cedar Ridge Fabrication Adjustable Sway Bar Links
CT Engineering Competition Front Camber Bushings

*Wheels and Brakes*

Varrstoen 18×9.5 Front
Varrstoen 18×10.5 Rear
Federal 595 RS-R 245/35R18
Toyo R888 295/30R18
JBT 6pot 355mm Front
JBT 4pot 330mm Rear
Dali Brake Ducts
Movit Steel Brake Lines
AS Motorsport ABS Delete

*Interior*

Safety Devices 6-point FIA Roll Cage
Sparco EVO FIA Bucket Seats
Takata Race 6 FIA Harnesses 
Autometer AFR Gauge
Autometer Oil Pressure Gauge
Autometer Oil Temperature Gauge
Sparco Pedals
OMP Steering Wheel
Zanardi Shift Knob


----------



## GeneH

*Re: Café Calibré - Dimer's NSX*

Heb die NSX altijd super wagens gevonden!


----------



## Dimer

*Re: Café Calibré - Dimer's NSX*

Nog wat auto plaatjes


----------



## 104RS

*Re: Café Calibré - Dimer's NSX*



Dimer said:


> Nog wat auto plaatjes


Hé, nog een DF-er!
Heb een deel van je project aldaar gelezen, erg gaaf om te zien hoeveel tiijd/werk je er in hebt zitten.
Weer eens wat anders dan de standaard trackday-speeltjes die je vaak langs ziet komen :-!


----------



## MHe225

*Café Calibré - nieuw jaar, nieuw geluid?*

Het is veel te stil in het cafe; misschien kunnen we hier wat nieuw leven inblazen?

Ik schreef elders vandaag dat deze oude knar niet onder doet voor de jonkies. Dat moet ik natuurlijk waar maken. Ik heb afgelopen zondag wederom de halve marathon van Houston gelopen en mijn tijd van vorig jaar met 4½ minuut verbeterd (en mijn PR met 1:59 verbeterd):









Niet gek voor 'n ouwe gek*, nietwaar?
Ron

* mijn vader (80) denkt dat wij (ikzelf en 2 van mijn 3 broers) helemaal gek zijn dat wij op onze leeftijd (55, 53, 49) nog halve marathons rennen


----------



## Bidle

*Re: Café Calibré - nieuw jaar, nieuw geluid?*

Ik deel je vaders mening. ;-)

Maar zolang jij er plezier in hebt, vooral blijven doen. Overigens wel erg indrukwekkend en zal het je nooit na doen.


----------



## Neeko

*Re: Café Calibré - nieuw jaar, nieuw geluid?*

Heel goed! Dat is wel en endje hard loepen.....so sorry my Dutch is so poor......I can't run or jog due to my back injury but walk 8-10kms every morning (5 - 6.25 miles). Well done!
neeko


----------



## Neeko

*Re: Café Calibré - de gebeten hond en de top-dog*



Dimer said:


> My NSX by Alexis Goure by dimervansanten, on Flickr


What a sweet ride!


----------



## Inca Bloc

*Re: Café Calibré - de gebeten hond en de top-dog*

net met verlies verkocht (overdraagbaar verlies welliswaar), met dank aan Mr Di Rupo "de strikrover" en zijn machtig wapen : VAA.








Gelukkig heb ik nog een handvol "youngtimers" en "oldtimers" waar ik nu mee rondkar, en als het weer beter wordt, rij ik wel op mijn zelfgemaakte 2wielers.... 

De "Belsjen"















De mof








De jap


----------



## Bidle

*Re: Café Calibré - de gebeten hond en de top-dog*

Ziet er goed uit mannen!!

Dat kastje voor de temperatuur is waarschijnlijk een DigiQ. Werkt echt super. Helemaal als je bijvoorbeeld Pulled Pork maakt waarbij je gemakkelijke 10uur lang aan het smoken bent.
Bij ribjes is de binnentemperatuur niet van belang, dus heb bij deze 3-2-1 methode (3uur los, 2uur in folie en laatste uur weer los) de probe voor het vlees er niet in.

Door de dubbele rekken is het ook mogelijk om meer dingen te gelijk te maken, maar zelf niet gedaan. Waarschijnlijk ga ik dat ook niet doen. Wel als er meer dan 15 man is,... dan op beide roosters Ribs. 









Onder gooi je alles dicht behalve één opening. En boven zet je het op een kier. Beetje tegen je natuur in. 
Hier dus eentje open waar nu een rubberen plug in zit om op het einde de BBQ uit te maken.


BBQ Guru DigiQ DX2 02 by Bidle, on Flickr

Aan de binnenkant zit een lucht geleider die naar beneden gericht staat. Zodat alle kolen ~gelijkmatig branden.
Zie linksonder op foto:

BBQ Guru DigiQ DX2 01 by Bidle, on Flickr

De twee probes kunnen via de boven kant de BBQ in. Soms is het mogelijk een schroef te vervangen voor een bus, zodat ze daar netjes door kunnen. Helaas geen foto van, maar dat komt deze zomer ongetwijfeld. ;-)

Stop de ventilator in het gat:

BBQ Guru DigiQ DX2 05 by Bidle, on Flickr

Vul je BBQ met houtskool/briketten, liefst een beetje kwaliteit. Water is niet meer nodig, daar kun je aluminium proppen in doen en afdekken om het vet op te vangen. 

Weber Smoker WSM 57 005 by Bidle, on Flickr

Brikettenstarten wel zo handig. Enkel maak er eerst een bus in, zodat je minder kolen hebt. Op deze manier wordt je Smoker gelijkmatiger warm en ga je veel zuiniger om met je kolen. Voor bijvoorbeeld de 3-2-1 methode hoeft ik niet bij te vullen. Aansteken die handel gaat makkelijk op de andere BBQ. Waar je later ook je bijgerechten op kan maken. 
Enne ik doe altijd wat kruiden op de briketten,... je bezoek begint, als het al niet zo was, dan echt te kwijlen. ;-)

Weber briketten starter 02 by Bidle, on Flickr

Vervolgens als die op temperatuur, hout erbij en het kastje regelt de rest,.... althans. Je moet nog wel een paar handelingen verrichten. Rub op de spareribs, inpakken met wat vocht, uitpakken terugzetten en mogelijk nog een beetje rub.
http://farm8.staticflickr.com/(I'M A SCAMMER)/9645156734_579ce8af6f_b.jpg
BBQ Guru DigiQ DX2 06 by Bidle, on Flickr

Vriend van mij heeft een Green-Egg. Voor de niet-kenners; Een keramisch ei die zijn warmte heel mooi behoud en volgens velen het summum. Vind die ook erg mooi. Had er bijna eentje gekocht, maar toch vind ik dit op de één of andere manier leuker en ben ook een beetje een Weber aanhanger. Mezelf kennende,.... ;-)


----------



## Bidle

*Re: Café Calibré - de gebeten hond en de top-dog*

Leuke motoren, blijft voor mij ook een grote liefde. Hmmmm, als ik er zo over nadenk ben ik eigenlijk maar een verwend jong. Zo te zien ik niet alleen. ;-)


----------



## Inca Bloc

*Re: Café Calibré - de gebeten hond en de top-dog*



Bidle said:


> Leuke motoren, blijft voor mij ook een grote liefde. Hmmmm, als ik er zo over nadenk ben ik eigenlijk maar een verwend jong. Zo te zien ik niet alleen. ;-)


jij komt met je bbq's en vlees, en ik zorg dat we op het circuit (zolder)hier vlakbij kunnen gaan spelen met 2 en 4 wielers (heb ook e30 M3 evo2, circuit-auto, 380hp, -1000kg ;-) )


----------



## Bidle

*Re: Café Calibré - de gebeten hond en de top-dog*



Inca Bloc said:


> jij komt met je bbq's en vlees, en ik zorg dat we op het circuit (zolder)hier vlakbij kunnen gaan spelen met 2 en 4 wielers (heb ook e30 M3 evo2, circuit-auto, 380hp, -1000kg ;-) )


Ben al aan het inpakken!! ;-)


----------



## MHe225

*Re: Café Calibré - de gebeten hond en de top-dog*



Inca Bloc said:


> .... als het weer beter wordt, rij ik wel op mijn zelfgemaakte 2wielers....
> View attachment 1366625


Het is hier genoegzaam bekend dat motorfietsen mijn grote liefde / hobby zijn. Daar verwijst mijn schermnaam ook naar. Je hebt zeer begerenswaardige stoomfietsen en voor mij persoonlijk is de BMW de topper. Heb jij die zelf gebouwd? Petje af, hoor. Heb je meer plaatjes en specs (moet kunnen in het café, toch?)

Ron


----------



## Inca Bloc

*Re: Café Calibré - de gebeten hond en de top-dog*



MHe225 said:


> Inca Bloc said:
> 
> 
> 
> .... als het weer beter wordt, rij ik wel op mijn zelfgemaakte 2wielers....
> View attachment 1366625
> 
> 
> 
> Het is hier genoegzaam bekend dat motorfietsen mijn grote liefde / hobby zijn. Daar verwijst mijn schermnaam ook naar. Je hebt zeer begerenswaardige stoomfietsen en voor mij persoonlijk is de BMW de topper. Heb jij die zelf gebouwd? Petje af, hoor. Heb je meer plaatjes en specs (moet kunnen in het café, toch?)
> 
> Ron
> 
> 
> 
> check PM
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...


----------



## MHe225

*Re: Café Calibré - de gebeten hond en de top-dog*

^^ dankjewel voor je PM met links

2 BMW's op één pagina; eerder vandaag ruim 150 km op mijn oude BMW rondgetuft. Aangename temperaturen (ca 20C) maar de motregen (af en toe wat harder) was een beetje minder. Desalniettemin heb ik mij goed vermaakt.









De foto is niet van vandaag, maar ik kwam hier wel langs.
Prettig weekend allemaal,
Ron


----------



## Martin_B

Volgens mij wordt het tijd voor een kaliber motortoertocht met een afsluitende BBQ bij Bidle 


Verzonden vanaf mijn iPad met behulp van Tapatalk


----------



## Inca Bloc

*Re: Café Calibré - de gebeten hond en de top-dog*



MHe225 said:


> ^^ dankjewel voor je PM met links
> 
> 2 BMW's op één pagina; eerder vandaag ruim 150 km op mijn oude BMW rondgetuft. Aangename temperaturen (ca 20C) maar de motregen (af en toe wat harder) was een beetje minder. Desalniettemin heb ik mij goed vermaakt.
> 
> View attachment 1367396
> 
> 
> De foto is niet van vandaag, maar ik kwam hier wel langs.
> Prettig weekend allemaal,
> Ron


Ow ja, jij zit in Texas! Maat van mij woont in Nevada (Boulder city) en daar was het vorige week -25!!!!!!! En dat op 50km van "death valley"!!!
*update*
is dat trouwens geen "engelse" benzinetank?


----------



## Inca Bloc

Martin_B said:


> Volgens mij wordt het tijd voor een kaliber motortoertocht met een afsluitende BBQ bij Bidle
> 
> Verzonden vanaf mijn iPad met behulp van Tapatalk


 hahaha, kunnen we de sleutels in een kom doen , en geblindoekt sleutels uit de kom nemen, en met die persoon wiens sleutels je nam moet je tot de volgende toertocht/BBQ van horloge ruilen :-d​


----------



## Inca Bloc

Algemene idioterie :


----------



## MHe225

*Re: Café Calibré - de gebeten hond en de top-dog*



Inca Bloc said:


> Ow ja, jij zit in Texas! Maat van mij woont in Nevada (Boulder city) en daar was het vorige week -25!!!!!!! En dat op 50km van "death valley"!!!
> *update*
> is dat trouwens geen "engelse" benzinetank?


Het weer hier is helemaal van slag - maandag en dinsdag kwam het kwik niet boven het vriespunt uit, vrijdag werd het helemaal 25C. Toen ik opstond (6:30) was het al (nog) 19.5C en volgens voorspelling gaat de temperatuur alleen maar omlaag vandaag (tot 'n graad of 8).

Tank is door "'n mannetje" in Duitsland gemaakt - klein zaakje, maar 'n echte vakman. Je kon interesse aangeven en als hij dan genoeg bestellingen bijeen had, maakte hij weer eens een kleine serie van deze tanks. Ding heeft daarna 'n jaar of 7 op zolder gelegen, voordat ik alle andere spullen en een donor-bike had. De tankbouwer is helaas 'n jaar of 3 geleden aan kanker overleden. Er zijn niet veel mensen die dit (goed) kunnen en de prijzen rijzen de pan uit. Ik heb 'n bod van $3,000 op alleen de tank gehad ......

Ik ben wel in voor toertocht met BBQ bij Bidle, alleen zal iemand 'n stoomfiets ter beschikking moeten stellen. Of ik moet voor de gelegenheid mijn Nederlandse R100R Classic uit de mottenballen halen .....


----------



## Inca Bloc

*Re: Café Calibré - de gebeten hond en de top-dog*



MHe225 said:


> Het weer hier is helemaal van slag - maandag en dinsdag kwam het kwik niet boven het vriespunt uit, vrijdag werd het helemaal 25C. Toen ik opstond (6:30) was het al (nog) 19.5C en volgens voorspelling gaat de temperatuur alleen maar omlaag vandaag (tot 'n graad of 8).
> 
> Tank is door "'n mannetje" in Duitsland gemaakt - klein zaakje, maar 'n echte vakman. Je kon interesse aangeven en als hij dan genoeg bestellingen bijeen had, maakte hij weer eens een kleine serie van deze tanks. Ding heeft daarna 'n jaar of 7 op zolder gelegen, voordat ik alle andere spullen en een donor-bike had. De tankbouwer is helaas 'n jaar of 3 geleden aan kanker overleden. Er zijn niet veel mensen die dit (goed) kunnen en de prijzen rijzen de pan uit. Ik heb 'n bod van $3,000 op alleen de tank gehad ......
> 
> Ik ben wel in voor toertocht met BBQ bij Bidle, alleen zal iemand 'n stoomfiets ter beschikking moeten stellen. Of ik moet voor de gelegenheid mijn Nederlandse R100R Classic uit de mottenballen halen .....


zoek eens achter "renegade Ray" , zit ook in TX, kun je vééél me lachen en is en wandelende encyclopedie mbt àlles met motors, én kent échte "shiners" ;-)


----------



## Inca Bloc

*Re: Café Calibré - de gebeten hond en de top-dog*

sweet dreams WUSies, Inca is going 2 sleep!


----------



## dvhulten

Bij deze de fles die Inca Bloc voor me heeft achtergelaten


----------



## Inca Bloc

Haha!!! Je plaatst hem hier nog écht ook ! :-d


"Gouden Arend is een sterk, goudblond degustatiebier met een verrassend pittig en hoppig karakter. Speciaal in exclusieve en gelimiteerde oplage gebrouwen ter ere van de 125ste verjaardag van de brouwerij in unieke bedrukte flessen. De naam is een eerbetoon aan de stichter Gustave De Ryck, die de brouwerij in 1886 onder de naam 'Brouwerij De Gouden Arend' oprichtte. Na 125 jaar is de "Gouden Arend" terug thuis.(9.3% alc. Vol)


----------



## Inca Bloc

aan degenen die me vroegen om foto's van Wieze Classic retro te maken voor hier in het café te plaatsen: sorry vrienden, maar er was maar weinig de moete waard om te fotograferen, tenzij veel te dure lampjes, schroefjes etc..... Om het goed te maken zal ik hier onder, véél ànder 4 en 2-wielig vroem vroem spul plaatsen :

*Delahaye* (Paris, France, imo de mooiste auto's ooit gebouwd! Als je deze tegenkwam in de jaren 30 van de vorige eeuw, moet het er haast buitenaards hebben uitgezien!)

















*Collectie historische koersauto's :
*








*Cafe-racers met schijfremmen :
*
















*Cafe-racers met trommelremmen:
*













*In Memorian, our dear friend and co-builder, R.I.P my friend we àll miss you, but the memory of you, lives on in all our hearts!
*








*
May you rock'n'build in heaven buddy.......R.I.P.*


----------



## MHe225

Gaaf, Ben, dankjewel voor de foto's. En zoals we al eerder bespraken, het "verhaal" Sam blijft te triest voor woorden.



Weet jij wat voor een blok in deze "Honda" hangt? Ik neem aan dat aan de andere kant ook 4 potten zijn .... Ik vraag mij wel af of deze fiets meer dan alleen rechtuit kan; ziet allemaal een beetje lang en massief uit. Maar buitengewoon knap in elkaar geknutseld. 
Ik zal niet weer roepen hoe geweldig ik die BMW vind, maar alles in ogenschouw nemend denk ik dat ik deze V7 wel de mooiste vind:


----------



## Martin_B

Dát zijn nou de motoren die ik echt gaaf vind :-!

De vader van een vriend van mijn broer had naast wat modern spul ook een ducati racer, het leek op zoiets:








Geen idee wat het precies was, maar ik vond het enorm stoer


----------



## Inca Bloc

MHe225 said:


> Gaaf, Ben, dankjewel voor de foto's. En zoals we al eerder bespraken, het "verhaal" Sam blijft te triest voor woorden.
> 
> 
> 
> Weet jij wat voor een blok in deze "Honda" hangt? Ik neem aan dat aan de andere kant ook 4 potten zijn .... Ik vraag mij wel af of deze fiets meer dan alleen rechtuit kan; ziet allemaal een beetje lang en massief uit. Maar buitengewoon knap in elkaar geknutseld.
> Ik zal niet weer roepen hoe geweldig ik die BMW vind, maar alles in ogenschouw nemend denk ik dat ik deze V7 wel de mooiste vind:


De honda heeft een zelfbouw onderblok met 2X 1000cc 4cilinder(cbr) cilinders (=2000cc v8). Sturen is idd niet het sterkste punt.... ;-)


----------



## Inca Bloc

Martin_B said:


> Dát zijn nou de motoren die ik echt gaaf vind :-!
> 
> De vader van een vriend van mijn broer had naast wat modern spul ook een ducati racer, het leek op zoiets:
> View attachment 1377484
> 
> 
> Geen idee wat het precies was, maar ik vond het enorm stoer


Ik denk "Mike Hailwood"........


----------



## Inca Bloc




----------



## Bidle

Staan weer een hoop mooie fotootjes. Voorkeur voor mij is ook de V7. Heb er even op kunnen rijden en was aardig verrassend.


----------



## Inca Bloc

Bidle said:


> Staan weer een hoop mooie fotootjes. Voorkeur voor mij is ook de V7. Heb er even op kunnen rijden en was aardig verrassend.


ik heb ooit een guzzi van een vriend vakkundig in het decor gemikt/gemold! Tip : als je voor het eerst op een guzzi rijdt, gooi hem niet gelijk open dan, want dat dwarse blok trekt de zaak behoorlijk scheef ;-)


----------



## Inca Bloc

Inca @ Roger Waters "the wall" ,met niet nadergenoemde Italiaanse stervoetballer (nationale ploeg) :









Billebijter doet slapieslapie met haar popje :


----------



## Arie Kabaalstra

Dat?.. die "honda V8"?. dat is het geesteskind van een "motorisch gestoorde" friese bakker.. Tjitze .. Cardan en versnellingsbak zijn van een Guzzi de cilinderblokken van Honda.. en de rest is zelfbouw..

Van Beroep is ie bakker.. maar in zijn vrije tijd stroomt er motorolie door zijn aderen.. Hij heeft ook al eens een zijspan gebouwd, met een Honda CBR1000 blok, en Volkswagen Golf wielophangingscomponenten.. Daarna heeft ie voor zijn zoon een Minibike gebouwd om mee te racen.. en zo ben ik met de Familie in aanraking gekomen.. Junior had een Minibike met een CVT, 't ding trok als een lier..


----------



## Dracha

Wat een machtig mooi auto en motor geweld !!!

mag ik hier wel tussen ?

My little red corvette, 1958 , tien jaar mee bezig geweest om te restaureren ...

Nog steeds aan het afwerken


----------



## Inca Bloc

Arie Kabaalstra said:


> Dat?.. die "honda V8"?. dat is het geesteskind van een "motorisch gestoorde" friese bakker..XXXXX XXXXX.. Cardan en versnellingsbak zijn van een Guzzi de cilinderblokken van Honda.. en de rest is zelfbouw..


 toch uitkijken met zo maar namen en locaties te plaatsen hier hé Arie, mss best ff aanpassen?


----------



## Arie Kabaalstra

Als je een beetje handig bent met Google dan vind je dure info die ik heb, omdat ik hem ken, ook wel..op andere fora staat zijn naam op de foto's.. bovendienheb ik niet vermeldt waar ie woont..
Ik kan voor de liefhebbers Nog wel wat plaatjes googlen

Dracha.. wist je dat je de teller van die c1 kan laten aanpassen? Bart Holland kan er een wijzerplaat met kilometers in zetten, en het mechaniek aanpassen. Zodat ook de kilometerstabd in kilometers wordt aangegeven










Er komt dan een extra overbrenging in.


----------



## Inca Bloc

Arie Kabaalstra said:


> Als je een beetje handig bent met Google dan vind je dure info die ik heb, omdat ik hem ken, ook wel..op andere fora staat zijn


 Ik ken de kerel in kwestie ook persoonlijk van uit het custom-wereldje waar ik erg actief in ben, aangezien dit het énige forum is waar ik actief op ben neem ik aan dat hij de andere foto's zélf plaatste?


----------



## Arie Kabaalstra

Ik heb nog even rondgegoogled.. je struikelt over de foto's en video's van deze machine als je zoekt op Honda V8 Motorcycle.. tot een video van MCN aan toe


----------



## Inca Bloc

Arie Kabaalstra said:


> Ik heb nog even rondgegoogled.. je struikelt over de foto's en video's van deze machine als je zoekt op Honda V8 Motorcycle.. tot een video van MCN aan toe


 idd, ik heb met de man nog gebeld en hij geeft er niets om dat hij met naam en toenaam overal te vinden is. Ik ben wss nog wat paranoide na de recente inbraak bij mij.......Moest ik van hem zijn (hij wil van "customizen" géén biznez maken) had ik er wss meer moeite mee om mijn privé zo te grabbel te gooien. Als je je google-voodoo doet zie je ongetwijfeld trouwens ook een hoop Inca foto's dan, alhoewel ik denk dat ik ze voldoende versleutel. Ik beperk (buiten klokjes dan) zoveel mogelijk om mijn "spullen" online te etaleren. Tsja, de custom-wereld is nu éénmaal erg klein, en de meesten kennen elkaar vanop de diverse treffens door heel Europa, en dan is het altijd leuk bijpraten over wie wàt dit jaar veranderd heeft etc..... Ik ben alléén op dit forum actief (meestal kaliber 2010 dan nog), omdat er hier zo goed als géén (om niet te zeggen : géén) reltopic's, bitse conversaties of afgunst zijn.
Mvg,
Motor Bloc


----------



## Arie Kabaalstra

tja.. sommige wereldjes... 

Google maar eens op (eigen risico.. google kan vastlopen) "Arie Kabaalstra".. 31600 resultaten.. .. 

Binnen de CNC-wereld ben ik bekend.. binnen de Modelbouw wereld, idem.. Horloges?.. ben hard bezig, Motorwereld?.. vooral onder Ducati rijders.. maar mijn exacte adres.. da's vaag. een plaatsnaam meer niet..


----------



## Inca Bloc

Inca Bloc's huis-tuin-keuken anti-kater-methode, het recept :
(dit is niet voor lichtjes hoofdpijn van enkele biertjes of witte wijn, maar voor de kater nà enkele 40 volt-flessen)

1)
oordoppen








2)
Bialetti xxxxxtra sterk








3)
maagbeschermers, 4 stuks (beschermt je tegen punt 2 en 4)








4)
sinutab forte (efedrine+paracetamol)








5)
sigaretten, maxipak, zodat je zéker genoeg sigaretten hebt, en dus NIET in de winkel binnen moet!








6)
verstop het belletje, zodat je bezoek/huisgenoten je niet kunnen bellen als je doet of je slaapt.








7)
omnibionta om je vitamine b1 bij te vullen.








8)
lasermeter, zodat je reeds op voorhand wéét, HOE ver je je eventueel moet verplaatsen in je woning.








9)
zet je gsm op doorschakelen naar de meest blije mens die je kent.








10)
als je de vorige stappen gevolgd hebt, kan je voorzichtig terug bier beginnen drinken.








sja, ne Bels blèft ne Bels é ! :-!​ps: wiet roken is een slecht idee op een kater! (en anders.............euh..............wacht..........wa wou ik nu weer zeggen???????????????AH JAH, anders ook want doa wurder pas loemp van e manne!)


----------



## miniman_78

Inca Bloc said:


> . Tsja, de custom-wereld is nu éénmaal erg klein, en de meesten kennen elkaar vanop de diverse treffens door heel Europa, en dan is het altijd leuk bijpraten over wie wàt dit jaar veranderd heeft etc.....
> View attachment 1394437


Feit.. Kom je dan bv tegen dat je de oldie altijd inschijft als dagelijkse wagen en dan opeens tussenin een gewone vw inschrijft op die nummerplaat je een telefoon krijgt van iemand uit de scene die je nummerplaat heeft gezien op een vreemde wagen..|>

Is dat jou rat?


----------



## Inca Bloc

miniman_78 said:


> Feit.. Kom je dan bv tegen dat je de oldie altijd inschijft als dagelijkse wagen en dan opeens tussenin een gewone vw inschrijft op die nummerplaat je een telefoon krijgt van iemand uit de scene die je nummerplaat heeft gezien op een vreemde wagen..|>
> 
> Is dat jou rat?


 In België zijn nummerplaten persoonsgebonden, en niet zoals in NL het kenteken van de wagen, dus het is onmogelijk om te achterhalen (als burger) wélke wagen bij de plaat hoort. Natuurlijk valt het wél op als je een vw van pakweg 2010 op oldtimerplaat rijdt, omdat iedere oldtimerplaat zijn éérste letter àltijd een o(ldtimer) is. De rat is verkocht aan mijn oom, maar was idd de Incamobiel.Hij heeft hem herspoten, en lichtjes veranderd, én een golden rocketmotor ingebouwd (en zetels met bekleding, ipv de alu oorlogsvliegtuigstoeltjes die er in stonden).
Mvg


----------



## miniman_78

Ik denk dat ik herinner die nog van ergens op een meeting toen die nog van jou was.
Heeft je oom vorig jaar niet naar AVR of Fly & Drive In geweest ermee?


----------



## Inca Bloc

Vorig jaar is deze foto genomen op kustom kulture en toen was ie nog van mij,en de voorgaande jaren stond hij op Bottrop kustom kulture
mvg


----------



## Inca Bloc

Ik hoor net op de radio dat Tom Boonen (=Belgische wielrenner) zijn eerste kind gaat krijgen. Dat is IMHO toch slecht nieuws voor Tom Boonen? Al die epo en hormonen wat hij pakt, zijn dus verantwoordelijk voor een medisch unicum, Tom Boonen is de éérste man die een kind gaat krijgen!!Normaal is het toch de vrouw/vriendin die het kind krijgt? Bij deze, mannen, blijf met uw pollen van de EPO als je niet in verwachting wil geraken!


----------



## Inca Bloc

Die avond in I-B zijn tuin :
lekker warm bij de vuurkorf















Bijna géén wolkje aan de lucht















En géén WUSies die "meeting" houden in de zetels








;-)


----------



## Inca Bloc

Damn! Dieven stelen voor 600.000 euro aan horloges uit Parijse luxeboetiek - Hbvl.be


----------



## MHe225

Ben eens benieuwd wat ze met die horloges gaan doen - 'n jaar of twee geleden werd in Houston op soortgelijke wijze voor ruwweg 'n half miljoen dollars aan gouden Roleges (denkend aan mijn lessen Latijn zou dit het juiste meervoud van Rolex moeten zijn :-d). 
De Leo's (law enforcement officers) hebben de boeven opgespoord, maar waren te laat om de horloges te redden: met hamer en schroevendraaier waren glas en uurwerken verwijderd en de gouden kasten en armbanden omgesmolten. 
Kunt u zeggen "_kapitaal vernietiging_"?

Zag je trouwens op diezelfde pagina dat de vriendin van Tom Boonen een miskraam heeft gehad (linkt terug naar post #971)?


----------



## Inca Bloc

*Re: Wat draag je vandaag? Vol. III*



MHe225 said:


> View attachment 1429171


MH Duc! Damn, ik heb zo een zilverkleurig exemplaar in het decor geparkeerd, tot de dag van vandaag spijt van, dzjiezes wat was ik een idioot toen ik jonger was.........eerst was hij groen/rood, net zilver/rood gespoten, spaakvelgen met trommelremmen er op (1800€ voor enkel de voorste velg), vochtige baan, nieuwe banden, nieuwe remmen, nieuwe mapping, nieuwe termignoni's, GAAAAAS (Joe bar) en toen....Crunch......
Deze guzzi is net klaar :








En deze Duc is het volgende slachtoffer van mijn ombouw-gekte :


----------



## joins

*Re: Wat draag je vandaag? Vol. III*

[QUOTE

View attachment 1429171

[/QUOTE]
Zalige moto. Heb zelf een sport 1000 biposto maar deze is wel prachtig!


----------



## MHe225

Toch maar even uitgeweken naar het Café om de Wat-Draag-Je draad toepasselijk te houden. Misschien kan Moderator Meneer Martin jullie posts ook overhevelen.



Inca Bloc said:


> Deze guzzi is net klaar:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> En deze Duc is het volgende slachtoffer van mijn ombouw-gekte


Laat ik het nog maar eens zeggen: Inca, je bent een man met veel talenten. Die MG Board Tracker is helemaal geweldig. Heb je nog mer foto's, ook vanuit andere hoeken? Ik kan het niet goed zien in deze foto: heb je een small block gebruikt of toch een van de grotere blokken? Volgens mij kun je met deze fiets zo meedingen in de diverse custom-competities.
En de kanariegele Ducati, is dat een gewone SuperSport of een Ultra Light? In het laatste geval zou ik mij 2x bedenken of je die wil verbouwen of misschien restaureren. Wat ben je hiermee van plan?



joins said:


> Zalige moto. Heb zelf een sport 1000 biposto maar deze is wel prachtig!


Kan ik niet anders dan beamen. De Sport1000, mono en bi, mogen er ook wel zijn. Anneke vond dat ik te veel kilometers (mijlen) op mijn Hailwood zette en suggereerde ook nog 'n Sport1000 te kopen. Wijze raad van iemand die al lang getrouwd is: nooit je vrouw tegenspreken :-d









Daar heb ik in relatief korte tijd net zo veel mijlen mee gedraaid als met de Hailwood, ruim 40K voor beide fietsen samen. Drie jaar geleden heb ik deze echter (weer) van de hand gedaan - minder tijd om te rijden en 4 fietsen in de garage .....

In 2006 heb ik Pierre Terblanche, destijds Chief Designer van Ducati en geestlijk vader van onder andere de MH900e en SportClassics, ontmoet en zeer gemoedelijk mee gepraat. Ook wel grappig, we begonnen in Engels, maar hij raadde mijn accent correct en gingen naadloos over op Afrikaans & Nederlands. Hij vertelde dat het helemaal niet zeker was dat er een complete lijn SC's zou komen, dus besloot hij om "alle mooie dingen" meteen in het eerste model te proppen. En zo heeft de MHe dus de mooie enkelzijdige trellis swingarm, quick-release montage van het achterwiel, speciaal body-werk, etc. PT deelde ook een paar schetsen:
















Meteen ook maar gevraagd of hij mijn MHe wilde signeren - ja hoor. Ik wilde niet, zoals sommigen, op de kont of kuip; liever uit het zicht. PT vond dit wel cool, hier had hij nog niet eerder een handtekening gezet (onder het zadel):


----------



## Martin_B

MHe225 said:


> Toch maar even uitgeweken naar het Café om de Wat-Draag-Je draad toepasselijk te houden. Misschien kan Moderator Meneer Martin jullie posts ook overhevelen.


Bij deze


----------



## Lester Burnham

Hello!


----------



## MHe225

Lester Burnham said:


> Hello!


Hallo terug - leuk jou weer eens langs te zien komen. Hoe hangt de vlag er bij? Je moet echt wat vaker binnen wippen, MM LB.

Rene Froger - misschien toch maar niet. Heb niks tegen de jongen, echter zijn muziek is niet helemaal mijn ding. Over muziek gesproken .... hebben jullie de trieste prognose voor Thé Lau gehoord of gelezen. Dit is precies waar ik bang voor was toen vorig jaar keelkanker bij hem werd vastgesteld. Erg jammer en ik kan hem en de zijnen alleen maar het beste wensen. Misschien ga ik dit weekend wel al mijn cd's van The Scene draaien (het weer wordt toch k*t) en terugdenken aan de ene keer dat ik Thé en de zijnen live gezien en gehoord heb.


----------



## Martin_B

Hé Mart! Leuk je weer eens te zien binnenhoppen.
Hoe staat het leven?

Groeten,

Martin


----------



## Bidle

Martin_B said:


> Hé Mart! Leuk je weer eens te zien binnenhoppen.
> Hoe staat het leven?
> 
> Groeten,
> 
> Martin


+1

Heeft eigenlijk weer veel te lang geduurd!


----------



## Lester Burnham

MHe225 said:


> Hallo terug - leuk jou weer eens langs te zien komen. Hoe hangt de vlag er bij? Je moet echt wat vaker binnen wippen, MM LB.





Martin_B said:


> Hé Mart! Leuk je weer eens te zien binnenhoppen.
> Hoe staat het leven?
> 
> Groeten,
> 
> Martin





Bidle said:


> +1
> 
> Heeft eigenlijk weer veel te lang geduurd!


Hoi heren!

Goed hoor, de horloge-hobby nog steeds op een iets lager pitje, alhoewel ik laatst nog een klokkie (niks bijzonders) op de kop heb getikt. Af en toe kietelt het!
Voor de rest ook alles prima, huisje, baantje, vriendinnetje alledrie ongewijzigd sinds 2012 

Leuk om weer eens zo aan te wippen!


----------



## Racka

Hello 2!

Dacht laat ik een even kijken hoe het er hier voor staat. Leuk om te lezen dat jullie nog aanwezig zijn. Laatste tijd erg druk met nieuwe baan, avondstudie en proberen nog iets van vrije tijd over te houden. Over paar maanden eerste kleine dus foetsie vrije tijd. 

Laatst op het punt gestaan een hammilton aan te schaffen maar toch niet gedaan. Volgende word denk ik een iets duurdere. Maar daar moet nog wel voor gespaard worden. Laatste tijd veel interesse in IWC Fliegers. 

Ik ga toch proberen wat vaker in te checken hier. 

Groetjes Rachid


----------



## Racka

Een hoop nieuwe leden ook, leuk!


----------



## MHe225

Ik heb naar tickets (2x: IAH -> AMS -> IAH en PinkPop) gekeken, maar eigenlijk allemaal een beetje te gek :-( 
Dus kan ik dit alleen maar via YouTube meemaken:






Pascal Jacobsen was / is wel een hele goede keus als invulling & ondersteuning en ik neem mijn pet af voor beide heren (en de gehele band), doch het meest voor Thé |> 
Heb zelf de Scene slechts 1x live mee gemaakt, maar dat was wel goed voor 3 dagen toeterende oren en geweldige herinneringen.


----------



## Lester Burnham

Ik heb wel e.e.a. op tv gezien van die optredens en ook een interview met Thé na afloop ervan. Verdrietig maar ook erg mooi.
Hou wel van een feestje maar ben nog nooit op Pinkpop geweest, wellicht komend jaar. Maar dat zeg ik elk jaar.


----------



## william91

Naast horloges heb ik nog een aantal hobby's ( zeg maar ziektes :-x Lol), waarvan High-end audio "latent" altijd aanwezig is.
Na letterlijk een wand vol apparatuur en ettelijke K euro verder:rodekaart, had ik al een hele tijd niets nieuws willen kopen tot ik hier tegenaan liep.
Van de welbekende High-end fabrikant PS Audio een klein en slim "concept" versterkertje , heb ik ook in het tuinhuisje Hifi b-). 







Wat ik nog veel mooier vind, is dat dit een voorbeeld is van "Socialism meets Capitalism" of vice versa: het brengen van kwalitatief hoogwaardig geluid tegen een redelijke prijs naar "alle" liefhebbers van goede muziek en de productie financieren met Crowd funding:-!.

Sprout by PS Audio, check it out on Kickstarter.com :
https://www.kickstarter.com/project...reo-amp-that-transforms-the-way-you?ref=email

Nog maar 50 uur voor einde van dit project.

Groet, William


----------



## njosa

Beste leden,

Ik ben op zoek naar zo'n tooltje voor horloges om straps en bracelets makkelijk te verwisselen.

*Wie kan me een goed kwalitatief tool aanraden en waar kan ik deze het beste aanschaffen?

En hoe heet zo'n ding eigenlijk?*

Bedankt!


----------



## Bidle

Hier alle soorten en maten. Zou iig voor Bergeon gaan. Heb zelf de 6767 2x met verschillende tips en de tang 6825 met de smalle tips.
Spring Bar Tools

Zou wel even zoeken voor een betere prijs. ;-)

Succes!


----------



## njosa

Bidle said:


> Hier alle soorten en maten. Zou iig voor Bergeon gaan. Heb zelf de 6767 2x met verschillende tips en de tang 6825 met de smalle tips.
> Spring Bar Tools
> 
> Zou wel even zoeken voor een betere prijs. ;-)
> 
> Succes!


Bedankt voor de info, als iemand nog ergens een site kent waar dit te verkrijgen is dan graag!


----------



## Bidle

Tuurlijk,

Ik haal zelf de meeste spullen bij de genoemde en deze: watch tool - watchmaker tools - watch winder - watchwinders - watch winder - watch boxes
Durf niet te zeggen of het elders goedkoper is, maar denk dat je dat snel kunt nagaan m.b.v. Ebay ed.


----------



## Inca Bloc

njosa said:


> Bedankt voor de info, als iemand nog ergens een site kent waar dit te verkrijgen is dan graag!


Bergeon +1 
Bergeon gereedschap horlogemaker tool


----------



## njosa

Veel dank heren, Bergeon wordt het zeker zit te denken aan 6767-F maar moet nog ff bekijken wat de verschillen zijn tussen alle mogelijkheden. Snap er namelijk momenteel nog niet veel van.


----------



## Inca Bloc

Hoi piepels,
ff een vraag : ik heb verschillende horloges waar kleine krasjes of geschaafde plekjes op de (rvs)kast zitten, bestaat hier een soort polish voor zoals bv polywatch voor plexi en resin is?
Mvg,
I-B


----------



## Bidle

Inca Bloc said:


> Hoi piepels,
> ff een vraag : ik heb verschillende horloges waar kleine krasjes of geschaafde plekjes op de (rvs)kast zitten, bestaat hier een soort polish voor zoals bv polywatch voor plexi en resin is?
> Mvg,
> I-B


Is genoeg voor te krijgen!! 
Zelf gebruik ik niks,.. krasjes zijn jammer, maar horen er nu eenmaal bij. Vind het zonde om eraan te polijsten, hoe minimaal het ook is.

Wat je koopt is afhankelijk van het oppervlak. Gepolijst kun je vaak uit te voeten met Cape Cod doekjes of een polijstmiddel. 
Voor een matte afwerking is er heel fijn schuurpapier in verschillende korrels. Echte heb je ook stiftjes en sommige pakken gewoon een schuursponsje van de afwas.

Hier voorbeelden van kits die je allemaal online kan kopen. Let wel op de prijs, want heb de eerste de beste gepakt met google:
Deluxe Watch Polish Scratch Removal Kit for Ebel Watch | eBay

Terug naar het café,... de lunch was lekker:


2014-08-10 Veggie corn salad 10 by Bidle, on Flickr


----------



## T_I

Even een snele vraag. Zijn er hier ook verslaafden van het spel Ingress te vinden? (Of gewoon spelers, dat mag ook  )


----------



## njosa

Ik speel geen games T_I :-d


----------



## Bidle

T_I said:


> Even een snele vraag. Zijn er hier ook verslaafden van het spel Ingress te vinden? (Of gewoon spelers, dat mag ook  )


Hmmm, zegt me helemaal niks en volgens mij, na het klikken op de link, wil ik dat zo houden,..... ;-)


----------



## merl

Hier ook niet.
Hé , de duizendste post hier in het Café. Ga ik nu voor de koelkast?


----------



## Inca Bloc

Ik kwam dit ( ETA s.a. 2824-2 Manufacture horlogère Suisse voor ) uurwerk tegen op Chrono24. Is dit een bekend horloge bij jullie? Het is een ETA horloge van de "customer training"...
Mvg,
I-B


----------



## Bidle

Yep, weleens vaker gezien,.. kan er niet warm van worden.


----------



## Inca Bloc

voor de looks moet je het idd niet doen, waar het mij om ging/gaat is de achterliggende gedachte, nl, zélf je horloge monteren bij ETA. Nu zal dit wel niet de bedoeling zijn dat je als particuliere koper bij ETA je horloge gaat maken, maar het principe vind ik interessant. Verschillende autofabrikanten bieden zo een formule aan aan hun (gefortuneerde) klanten. Altijd leuk om iets wat je "zelf" gemaakt hebt te gebruiken...


----------



## Inca Bloc

wat betekent "bump" op het sales-forum eigenlijk?


----------



## GeneH

Als je bijvoorbeeld vandaag een zoekertje plaats en na 2 dagen is het zoekertje gezakt tot op pagina 2 dan kan je uwe thread "bumpen" zodat uwe topic terug van boven staat.

Uppen wordt ook weleens gebruikt.


----------



## Martin_B

Bump: Bring Up My Post. De reden heeft Gene al genoemd


----------



## Bidle

Volgens mij ben ik genezen!!!

Heb al 3 maanden geen horloge gekocht. Nog wel een paar keer bij een juwelier geweest maar ook daar niks meegenomen. Bijna een AP, maar was niet echt een klik. Zou meer een aanschaf zijn voor het hebben, dus niet gedaan. Zou ook echt niet weten wat ik erbij wil hebben. Enkel dan een paar horloges die al jaren op de wanted-list staan. Heb nu ~150 horloges en is ook eigenlijk te zot voor woorden,.... Ook qua boeken lezen ed. de boekenkast staat nagenoeg vol en ook daar zou ik niet weten wat er nog bij moet/kan; ben voldaan! 

Onlangs me meer gaan verdiepen in het bbq'en en daar zit veel tijd in en denk dat ik langzaam aan de horloges op een laag pitje ga zetten. In hoeverre dat het al niet staat.


----------



## sv3rr3

Bidle said:


> .....
> *Onlangs me meer gaan verdiepen in het bbq'en en daar zit veel tijd in en denk dat ik langzaam aan de horloges op een laag pitje ga zetten.* In hoeverre dat het al niet staat.


BBQ, laag pitje.. Well played, sir ;-)
Goed weekend gewenst allen.


----------



## Martin_B

Er is blijkbaar een verzadigingspunt bereikt. 
Nu gewoon dragen en genieten, het gaat vanzelf weer kriebelen;-)


----------



## Inca Bloc

Dagje ardennen


----------



## Inca Bloc

Hotel Petry @ Vianden Luxemburg 









Uitzicht


----------



## Inca Bloc

Na een weekendje weg ben ik weer terug aan het werk. Helaas heb ik tijdens dat weekendje uit géén NOS of ander leuks kunnen vinden. Ofwel was het nieuw spul voor de hoogste prijs, ofwel was het rommel. In Luxemburg ben ik wel weer verliefd geworden op Cuervo y Sobrinos. Doodzonde dat de dievengilde toen met mijn Pirata is gaan lopen, want die ik had die vind je niet meer... De spullen die ik leuk vond waren steevast duurder dan ik van plan ben om uit te geven aan een horloge. Wat ik "leuk" vond kostte altijd meer dan 20K, als ik zo een bedrag uitgeef dan draag ik het horloge weer niet. Ik heb in de kluis nog een aantal van die horloges zitten die ik nog de eerste keer moet dragen. Ach ja,zo weet ik tenminste weer waarvoor ik vandaag aan het werken ben...


----------



## MichielV

Inca Bloc said:


> Na een weekendje weg ben ik weer terug aan het werk. Helaas heb ik tijdens dat weekendje uit géén NOS of ander leuks kunnen vinden. Ofwel was het nieuw spul voor de hoogste prijs, ofwel was het rommel. In Luxemburg ben ik wel weer verliefd geworden op Cuervo y Sobrinos. Doodzonde dat de dievengilde toen met mijn Pirata is gaan lopen, want die ik had die vind je niet meer... De spullen die ik leuk vond waren steevast duurder dan ik van plan ben om uit te geven aan een horloge. Wat ik "leuk" vond kostte altijd meer dan 20K, als ik zo een bedrag uitgeef dan draag ik het horloge weer niet. Ik heb in de kluis nog een aantal van die horloges zitten die ik nog de eerste keer moet dragen. Ach ja,zo weet ik tenminste weer waarvoor ik vandaag aan het werken ben...


Stuur maar op. We moeten toch voorkomen dat ze doorligplekken krijgen ;-)


----------



## Skv

joins said:


> [QUOTE
> 
> View attachment 1429171


Zalige moto. Heb zelf een sport 1000 biposto maar deze is wel prachtig![/QUOTE]








Gaaf ding! Zelf vorige week nog op de rode Ducati (450) op deze foto rondgereden. Wel ff wennen dat rem en versnelling zijn omgedraaid bij je voeten. De grijze SRX is van mijzelf


----------



## MHe225

Jelle86 said:


> Gaaf ding! Zelf vorige week nog op de rode Ducati (450) op deze foto rondgereden. Wel ff wennen dat rem en versnelling zijn omgedraaid bij je voeten. De grijze SRX is van mijzelf


Neem aan dat die trommel in het voorwiel ook wel wennen is / was. Vintage fietsen zijn leuk, maar ook erg ... vintage en we vergeten vaak te technologische vooruitgang. Heb wel eens op een fiets met 4-LS Grimeca gereden (ca $1,500 voor enkel de remtrommel) maar die haalt het niet eens bij een huis, tuin en keuken setje schijven ....

Die SRX blijft toch ook erg leuk - die stond (samen met de TRX 850) hoog op mijn lijstje toen we nog in NL woonden, maar zijn er helaas nooit gekomen


----------



## Skv

MHe225 said:


> Neem aan dat die trommel in het voorwiel ook wel wennen is / was. Vintage fietsen zijn leuk, maar ook erg ... vintage en we vergeten vaak te technologische vooruitgang. Heb wel eens op een fiets met 4-LS Grimeca gereden (ca $1,500 voor enkel de remtrommel) maar die haalt het niet eens bij een huis, tuin en keuken setje schijven ....
> 
> Die SRX blijft toch ook erg leuk - die stond (samen met de TRX 850) hoog op mijn lijstje toen we nog in NL woonden, maar zijn er helaas nooit gekomen


Voor trommel, achter schijf. Inderdaad even wennen, na een tijdje er op te hebben gereden had ik 'm nog niet echt in de vingers helaas. 
Mijn eigen SRX'je rijdt een stuk aangenamer (hoewel deze ook al 27 jaar oud is). Op den duur wil ik wel eens naar wat groters. Het lijkt me geweldig om een toermotor te hebben met wat koffers er op en dan een mooie vakantierit te maken.
Op mijn huidige motor heb ik na een uur rijden al last van mijn benen omdat het ding eigenlijk net wat te klein is.


----------



## MHe225

Jelle86 said:


> .... Op mijn huidige motor heb ik na een uur rijden al last van mijn benen omdat het ding eigenlijk net wat te klein is.


Da's één conclusie ..... echter, de motor is wat ie is, dus de meer voor de hand liggende conclusie is dat jij gewoon te groot bent :-d

Ik hoor wat je zegt, ook m.b.t. een toermotor. Voor mij blijft 'n BMW Boxer het ideale alternatief (persoonlijk geef ik de voorkeur aan airheads). Gewoon 'n "naakte" versie met koffers: ideaal voor toeren en zelfs als je gaat kamperen:









Paar klikjes en de koffers liggen er naast en kun je op de plaats van bestemming weer lekker rond suizen. Mijn Ducati en café BMW zijn erg leuk, doch als er maar ruimte voor slechts één motor in garage en/of budget is, dan is de BMW mijn keus. Overigens, als jij ooit inderdaad 'n toerfiets gaat kopen, zou ik zeker proberen de SRX ook te houden. Zoiets vind je niet gauw weer ...... En is gewoon te leuk voor "effe 'n rondje om". Ik had de laatste 2 jaar in NL m'n R100R en 'n Honda SLR 650. Die laatste gebruikte ik voor woon-werk verkeer, maar ook af en toe eventjes uitwaaien. 'n Lekkere gooi en smijt fiets, iets minder sportief dan jouw SRX, maar waarschijnlijk ook net wat comfortabeler.


----------



## Inca Bloc

Heeft er iemand ervaring met het Seiko center in Amsterdam?


----------



## Bidle

Yep, niks mis mee!


----------



## GeneH

Al iemand in Boedapest geweest? Ik ga eind oktober voor 4 dagen met de vriendin en met mijn ouders...

Als er iemand tips heeft qua restaurants/niet te missen bezienswaardigheden/café's/.... laat maar komen!
Reeds opzoekingswerk gedaan en ga alles bundelen om een reisplanning te maken.

(Er zou blijkbaar een Hublot boetiek zijn in het centrum van Boedapest!)


----------



## Inca Bloc

Ik meen me te herinneren dat een tijd geleden een mede-WUSie (sorry maar ik weet niet meer wie) op zoek was naar een C.vd.Klaauw horloge mét poot... Bij Burger is er zo eentje binnengekomen. Dus als JIJ die WUSie was, en je bent dit aan het lezen, dan heb je hier achter de link. ;-) Céres(Christiaan v.d. Klaauw) | Juwelier Burger te Maastricht, specialist in exclusieve horloges[25]&subcatIds=&f01=&f02=&f03=&f04=&f05=&f06=&f07=&f08=&f09=&orderBy=&sortBy=
Mvg,
I-B


----------



## njosa

Kan iemand van de leden hier mij uitleggen wat met "hacking" bij een horloge bedoeld wordt? Kom dit begrip steeds vaker tegen bij horloges die ik op internet bekijk maar echt fatsoenlijk uitleg kan ik niet echt vinden.


----------



## Bidle

njosa said:


> Kan iemand van de leden hier mij uitleggen wat met "hacking" bij een horloge bedoeld wordt? Kom dit begrip steeds vaker tegen bij horloges die ik op internet bekijk maar echt fatsoenlijk uitleg kan ik niet echt vinden.


Dat als je de kroon uit trekt de secondewijzer stopt. Op die manier is het makkelijker om het horloge precies op de seconde nauwkeurig op tijd te zetten. Dan heb je ook nog horloges waarbij door het uittrekken van de kroon de secondewijzer direct naar de 0 positie gaat en daar blijft staan.


----------



## njosa

Ah zo, juist dan heb ik tot nu toe alleen maar horloges gehad die te "hacken" waren. Nog nooit eentje meegemaakt waarbij de secondewijzer naar de 0 ging bij het uittrekken van de kroon. Bedankt voor je antwoord Bidle!


----------



## Bidle

Geen dank. Zijn idd niet heel veel horloges met die de functie hebben dat de secondewijzer terug gaat naar nul. Heb er zelf maar een paar. Zijn meestal de horloges in het duurdere segment. Echter ook daar zijn er horloges die een gewonde hacking functie gewoon niet hebben zoals de Nautilus!


----------



## MHe225

Bidle said:


> .... Dan heb je ook nog horloges waarbij door het uittrekken van de kroon de secondewijzer direct naar de 0 positie gaat en daar blijft staan.


En dan ook nog de redelijk unieke variant waarbij de secondewijzer blijft doorlopen totdat deze de 12 / 0 positie bereikt (Stowa FOLE is een voorbeeld)


----------



## MHe225

Persoonlijk getest begin november .... niet de beste oliebollen die wij (ooit) gegeten hebben, evenwel prima te pruimen. En we zijn niet ziek geworden, dus 'n "passing grade" / voldoende in mijn boekje.. Wij zijn zeker niet maatgevend vooral ook omdat wij te in-frequent oliebollen eten, maar toch. En probeer het fenomeen (en al helemaal de naam) hier maar eens uit te leggen ....


----------



## Proenski

Doe maar een pilsje..

Lijkt wel een beetje uitgestorven hier in dit cafe/ forum.. :-s


----------



## Martin_B




----------



## Proenski

Cheers! :-!


----------



## James T. Kirk©

Proenski said:


> Cheers! :-!


Hopelijk geen Heineken! ;-0


----------



## Proenski

James T. Kirk© said:


> Hopelijk geen Heineken! ;-0


Nope, ik ben zware bierdrinker maar Heineken staat zeker niet bovenaan als het om een gewoon pilsje gaat ;-)


----------



## James T. Kirk©

Mooi zo! En met deze post heb ik dan in ieder geval mijn 100 posts vol gemaakt en mag dan eindelijk mijn eigen advertenties weer bewerken! ;-)
Wees niet bang, ik blijf gewoon doorposten hoor!


----------



## James T. Kirk©

Voor al de Nederlandse Amerikanen, of Amerikaanse Nederlanders: Een fijne Thanksgiving gewenst!


----------



## Proenski

Misschien een biertje teveel op maar mis ik hier iets?


----------



## meaantje

Proenski said:


> Misschien een biertje teveel op maar mis ik hier iets?


Dit is een verkoper die ook op ebay actief is. Belachelijke prijzen en ontzetend lelijk gerestaureerde horloges. Echt belachelijk.


----------



## Proenski

meaantje said:


> Dit is een verkoper die ook op ebay actief is. Belachelijke prijzen en ontzetend lelijk gerestaureerde horloges. Echt belachelijk.


Gelukkig, ik dacht al gek te zijn geworden :-d


----------



## meaantje

Proenski said:


> Gelukkig, ik dacht al gek te zijn geworden :-d


Ander voorbeeld, overgepolijst, wijzerlpaat opnieuw geverfd in groen (wat origineel nooit groen was) en dan vragen ze er 1129 voor. Een zelfde model wat wel origineel is en in goede staat is niet eens een tiende daarvan waard.

Seiko 7005 7031 Men's 1970 Automatic 40mm Made in Japan Vintage Watch YY61 | eBay


----------



## Proenski

meaantje said:


> Ander voorbeeld, overgepolijst, wijzerlpaat opnieuw geverfd in groen (wat origineel nooit groen was) en dan vragen ze er 1129 voor. Een zelfde model wat wel origineel is en in goede staat is niet eens een tiende daarvan waard.
> 
> Seiko 7005 7031 Men's 1970 Automatic 40mm Made in Japan Vintage Watch YY61 | eBay


En nog 3 op voorraad ook :think: en met 100% feedback :roll:. Nou ik vraag jou wel als ik een vintage Seiko wil gaan aanschaffen ;-)

Ik hoop dat ik goed heb gedaan met de mijne


----------



## meaantje

Proenski said:


> En nog 3 op voorraad ook :think: en met 100% feedback :roll:. Nou ik vraag jou wel als ik een vintage Seiko wil gaan aanschaffen ;-)
> 
> Ik hoop dat ik goed heb gedaan met de mijne
> 
> View attachment 11858138


Zeker een mooi exemplaar! Ik heb er ook zo eentje gehad helaas liep die alleen niet, die besloten toen te verkopen. Maar stiekem vond ik het wel echt een heel toffe klok. Ik hoop er in de toekomst nog eentje toe te voegen aan mijn verzameling.


----------



## Proenski

Het moet toch niet gekker worden of mis ik hier weer iets? Drieduizend voor een afgeragde Seiko die nog geserviced moet worden ook.... :roll:


----------



## meaantje

Proenski said:


> Het moet toch niet gekker worden of mis ik hier weer iets? Drieduizend voor een afgeragde Seiko die nog geserviced moet worden ook.... :roll:


Service zal niet duur zijn en kan de foto's niet zien. Maar een goeie scubapro kost dacht ik rond de 2k.


----------



## Proenski

meaantje said:


> Service zal niet duur zijn en kan de foto's niet zien. Maar een goeie scubapro kost dacht ik rond de 2k.


Foto's zijn nu offline. Maar wat is er zo bijzonder aan een scubapro uit '78?


----------



## meaantje

Proenski said:


> Foto's zijn nu offline. Maar wat is er zo bijzonder aan een scubapro uit '78?


Dat was een beetje hetzelfde als de Padi's nu, een speciale editie die een stuk zeldzamer is. En sowieso zijn de 6306 Turtles meer waard dan de 6309's. Deze ging voor 3150$ weg

http://www.ebay.com/itm/1978s-SEIKO...D&orig_cvip=true&rt=nc&_trksid=p2047675.l2557


----------



## Proenski

meaantje said:


> Dat was een beetje hetzelfde als de Padi's nu, een speciale editie die een stuk zeldzamer is. En sowieso zijn de 6306 Turtles meer waard dan de 6309's. Deze ging voor 3150$ weg
> 
> 1978s SEIKO 6306-7001 SCUBA PRO 450 DIVER (TURTLE) - SUPER RARE (100% GENUINE) | eBay


Padi's zijn toch niet echt zeldzaam te noemen, misschien over jaren maar dat waag ik te betwijfelen. In elk geval ziet deze er stukken beter uit dan degene die op WUS te koop wordt aangeboden.

Persoonlijk vind ik het absurde bedragen maar goed, het is maar wat de gek er voor geeft.. :-d Overigens vind ik de gewone versie mooier, die vette scubapro tekst op de wijzerplaat verprutst de boel in mijn optiek; veels te prominent aanwezig.


----------



## Proenski

Een biets vraagje; heeft iemand nog een paar dikkere 24mm springbars liggen (1.8 of 2 mm) die ie kan missen? Ik heb alleen van die dunne. Verzendkosten zijn voor mijn rekening uiteraard.


----------



## MHe225

Vooruit, nog maar eens een post in het cafe ...... vooral omdat ik niet weet waar anders dit te posten.

Jullie hebben vast van en over Harvey gehoord. Dat leverde ook voor ons wat overlast op. De wind was geen probleem, de regen wel. Niet voor ons persoonlijk - op het ergst stond onze straat ruim blank (ongeveer een halve meter water - zie foto).









Wel vervelend is dat wij inmiddels al 3 dagen zonder elektriciteit zitten. We delen een generator met de buren en dat is genoeg voor een paar lampen, de internet "stuff" en de koelkast. Da's toch wel behelpen en hopelijk wordt dit hersteld voordat de zon gaat schijnen en het weer warm wordt, zodat we de airco kunnen gebruiken.

Tja, die regen .... ik heb de regenhoeveelheden bijgehouden (braaf de regenmeter geleegd - gisterochtend liep ie over toen ik keek, dus de feitelijke hoeveelheid is nog ietsje (?) meer) en heb dat vandaag in een x-sheet geprakt:









Ja dat zien jullie goed en nee, dat is geen fout: ruim 'n meter neerslag in ruim 3 dagen ....... Geen wonder dat de regio, plat als een pannenkoek, blank staat.


----------



## Proenski

MHe225 said:


> Vooruit, nog maar eens een post in het cafe ...... vooral omdat ik niet weet waar anders dit te posten.
> 
> Jullie hebben vast van en over Harvey gehoord. Dat leverde ook voor ons wat overlast op. De wind was geen probleem, de regen wel. Niet voor ons persoonlijk - op het ergst stond onze straat ruim blank (ongeveer een halve meter water - zie foto).
> 
> Wel vervelend is dat wij inmiddels al 3 dagen zonder elektriciteit zitten. We delen een generator met de buren en dat is genoeg voor een paar lampen, de internet "stuff" en de koelkast. Da's toch wel behelpen en hopelijk wordt dit hersteld voordat de zon gaat schijnen en het weer warm wordt, zodat we de airco kunnen gebruiken.
> 
> Tja, die regen .... ik heb de regenhoeveelheden bijgehouden (braaf de regenmeter geleegd - gisterochtend liep ie over toen ik keek, dus de feitelijke hoeveelheid is nog ietsje (?) meer) en heb dat vandaag in een x-sheet geprakt:
> 
> View attachment 12466495
> 
> 
> Ja dat zien jullie goed en nee, dat is geen fout: ruim 'n meter neerslag in ruim 3 dagen ....... Geen wonder dat de regio, plat als een pannenkoek, blank staat.


Blij dat je het in elk geval nog droog houdt. Het is op dit moment hier ook erg regenachtig maar die neerslag slaat natuurlijk alles :-(

Het is wel in lijn met wat experts verwachten voor de toekomst; steeds extremer weer, ook in Europa :think:


----------



## meaantje

Veel sterkte met de situatie daar. Ik heb alleen op de TV de beelden gezien maar dat zag er erg heftig uit allemaal.


----------



## Bidle

MHe225 said:


> Vooruit, nog maar eens een post in het cafe ...... vooral omdat ik niet weet waar anders dit te posten.
> 
> Jullie hebben vast van en over Harvey gehoord. Dat leverde ook voor ons wat overlast op. De wind was geen probleem, de regen wel. Niet voor ons persoonlijk - op het ergst stond onze straat ruim blank (ongeveer een halve meter water - zie foto).
> 
> View attachment 12466491
> 
> 
> Wel vervelend is dat wij inmiddels al 3 dagen zonder elektriciteit zitten. We delen een generator met de buren en dat is genoeg voor een paar lampen, de internet "stuff" en de koelkast. Da's toch wel behelpen en hopelijk wordt dit hersteld voordat de zon gaat schijnen en het weer warm wordt, zodat we de airco kunnen gebruiken.
> 
> Tja, die regen .... ik heb de regenhoeveelheden bijgehouden (braaf de regenmeter geleegd - gisterochtend liep ie over toen ik keek, dus de feitelijke hoeveelheid is nog ietsje (?) meer) en heb dat vandaag in een x-sheet geprakt:
> 
> View attachment 12466495
> 
> 
> Ja dat zien jullie goed en nee, dat is geen fout: ruim 'n meter neerslag in ruim 3 dagen ....... Geen wonder dat de regio, plat als een pannenkoek, blank staat.


Sorry, kerel,.. ben gisteravond laat thuis gekomen en belachelijke week achter de rug. Nog wel aan je gedacht,.. blij nu te lezen dat het in verhouding allemaal mee valt bij jullie. Ook erg gaaf om te lezen dat je zo begaan bent met de buurt en meehelpt waar je kan. 
Dat m.b.t. het doorgaan na de media, dat is idd waar,..... iedereen gaat weer door naar het volgende item in de media.

Heel veel succes daar!


----------



## meaantje

Zelfs ik heb er hier in Nederland wat van gemerkt. Er was iemand geinteresseerd in een horloge dat ik te koop had staan. Hij reageerde op een gegeven moment niet meer dus ik vroeg me af wat er aan de hand was. Er stond "houston" in zn username maar ik had de link nog niet gelegd, stom van mij. Kreeg ik vandaag een berichtje dat hij vanwege de orkaan etc niet kon reageren en dat hij af ziet van de koop omdat hij zn tijd en geld in andere dingen wil steken. Natuurlijk helemaal geen probleem maar zo zie je maar wat een invloed zo'n ramp heeft.


----------



## Bidle

Idd drama,.... nu weer flink raak. Pfffff,....


----------



## Diccen

Hallo, ik zou graag iemand op het sales forum willen contacteren om een horloge te kopen maar omdat ik zo nieuw ben hier kan ik nog geen PM's sturen. Blijkbaar moet je daarvoor een minimum aantal posts hebben dus ik dacht waar kan ik ongestoord dit aantal opkrikken en toen kwam ik dit leegstaand café tegen.


----------



## Diccen

Nu hoor ik jullie al denken "Kan je niet op een normale manier je postcount verhogen?"

Nee, niet echt. Ik ben maar sinds een maand in de horlogewereld gerold en bij gevolg weet iedereen hier op dit forum meer over horloges dan ik. Mijn toegevoegde waarde is dus niet meer dan een pic in de "wat draag je vandaag" thread.


----------



## MHe225

Welkom, @Diccen - je moet voorzichtig zijn met "ongestoord opkrikken" van je post-count. De moderatoren kijken mee en als zij zulks bespeuren, schromen zij niet een hele rits posts te verwijderen(ben je terug bij af) en een officiële waarschuwing uit te delen ........
Ik weet het, dit is frustrerend, maar het is een poging dit forum aangenaam te houden. Gewoon lekker meelezen en de vragen en bijdragen komen vanzelf en voor je het weet heb ook jij voldoende posts op jouw naam.


----------

